# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  कठपुतली (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित)

## anita

इस सूत्र में वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित उपन्यास *कठपुतली* *प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा*
*












इस सूत्र के प्रेरणास्रोत इस मंच के सदस्य उत्तराखंडी जी है, मार्गदर्शन के लिए उनका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

एक अर्धनग्न लडकी को स्वीर्मिगंपूल में नहाते, बल्कि एक अधेड़ व्यक्ति के साथ अश्लील हरकते करते देखकंर विनम्र नाम के लडके के दिमाग में बैठा न जाने कौन चीखने लगा क्रि…"बिनम्र इस लडकी की हत्या कर डाल ।' 

विनम्र घबरा गया ।

वह एक सीथा-सादा और नेक लडका था ।

किसी के कत्त्ल करने की बात तो उसके जेहन में कभी आ ही नहीं सकती थी । फिर कौन था? … 

कौन था वह जिसने उसके दिमाग में बैठकर उसे यह अादेश _ दिया? इस भेद को वह खुद भी न जान सका है

उसके बाद अपने दिमाग के अंदर से उसे अक्सर ऐसे आदेश मिलने लगे और एक दिन वह सचमुच एक हत्या कर बैठा । कानून उसे सजा देने पर आमादा हो गया । वह इस बात को मानने को तैयार नहीं था कि हत्या विनम्र ने नहीं की । उसने की है जो उसके दिमाग में बैठा था ।

जिसकी यह कठपुतली बना हुआ था ।

यह उपन्यास भेद खोलेगा कि विनम्र के दिमाग में कौन बैठा था? क्यों वह विनम्र को हत्या करने के लिए उकसाता था?
"मार डाला मार डाल विनम्र । विनम्र नामक युवक के अन्दर बैठी जाने कौन-सी ताकत ने उसे उकसाया------" मार डाल उस लड़की को!


जरा सोच, मरने के बाद वह कितनी सुन्दर लगेगी । गला दवा दे, उसकी बड़ी बड़ी आखे फटी की फटी रह जाएगी यहीं स्वीमिंग पूल के नीले से नजर अाने बाले पानी पर तैरती रह जाएगी उसकी लाश ।


" पहले वह डूबेगी ।



फिर खुबसुरत जिस्म में पानी भर जाएगा और वह फूलकर कुप्पा हो जाएगी । कांच की गोलियों की तरह बेजान हो चुकी आंखें खाली आकाश को ताकती रह जाएगी ।


वाह !

----------


## anita

क्या सीन होगा वह । मजा आ जाएगा! विनम्र, मजा आ जाएगा ! मार डाल उसे।"


"विनम्र विनम्र ।" किसी ने उसे झझोड़ा ।


"आं" वह चौका ।


चौंककर झझोड़ने वाली की तरफ़ देखा ।


वह श्वेता थी ।


उसकी अपनी श्वेता ।


वब, जिसके साथ विनम्र यहाँ आया था । जिसे वह वहुत-वहुत प्यार करता था ।


परन्तु!


इस वक्त वह उसे अजनबी-सी लगी ।


"विनम्र । " हैरान नजर आ रही श्वेता ने पूछा---" क्या होगया है तुम्हें ?"


" म--मुझे?" विनम्र के मुह से हड़वड़ाए हुए शब्द निकले-----म-मुझे क्या होता ?"


"कुछ तो हुआ था ।" श्वेता बोली------"आस-पास आइना होता तो तुम्हें दिखाती । भभक कर लाल हो गया तुम्हारा चेहरा । ठीक यूं जैसे किसी दहकती भटृटी के नजदीक बैठे । जबड़े कस गए थे । आंखों में आखों में इस कदर हिंसक भाव उभर अाए थे कि मुझ तक को तुमसे डर लगने लगा था !"

----------


## anita

बिनम्र को लगा------"श्वेता (shweta) ठीक कह रही है बह खुद को अभी-अभी किसी भयंकर स्वप्न से बाहर निकलता सा लगा ।।



वड़वड़़ाया-----" हां कुछ हुआ तो था । "

"क्या हुआ था?" श्वेता ने पूछा ।


" नहीं पता ।"


"अजीब बात कर रहे हो विनम्र तुन्हें कुछ हुआ और तुम्हीं को नहीं पता कया हुआ था । ज़ब तुम्हें कुछ हुआ था तब तुम 'उसे' घूर रहे थे ।"


"क-किसे ?"



"उस क्लमुंही को ।" श्वेता ने अपनी वड्री-बड्री आंखे स्वीमिंग पूल की तरफ घुमाइं।



अब.. .बिनम्र ने भी उस तरफ देखा ।

हां , वह वही थी । एक लड़की । एक ऐसी लडकी जिसके जिस्म पर केवल ब्रा और बी शेप का अण्डरवियर था ।

स्वीमिंग पूल के पानी में अपने पुरूष साथी साथ अठखेळियां कर रही थी ।।।। पुरुष अथेड्र था। लड़की से करीब दुग्नी उम्र के पुरूष ने उसे बांहो मे भरना चाहा मगर लड़की खिलखिलीई और मछली की मानिन्द पानी के अंदर तैरती चली गई यूं जैसे पुरुष को 'तरसा' रही हो !


स्वीमिंग पूलपर और लोग भी थे।

----------


## anita

बल्कि अनेक लोग वे ।


वे शोर भी कर रहे थे मगर विनम्र के कानों में गूंजी तो सिर्फ ओर सिर्फ उस लड़की की खिलखिलाहटा यह खिलखिलाहट ।।।। विनम्र के अपने कानों मे पिघलते हुए शीशे की मानिन्द उतरती सी लगी और आंखे.. आखें एक बार फिर उसी पर जमीं रह गई ।


उस पर जिसे विनम्र ने आज से पहले कभी नहीं देखा था । वह लड़की उसके लिए पूरी तरह अजनबी थी ।



इसके इस वक्त उसे सिर्फ और सिर्फ वह लडकी ही नजर आ रहीं ।


स्वीमिंग पूल पर मौजूद भीड़ में से उसे और कोई नजर नहीं आ रहा था !!!!!


उसका पुरुष साथी भी नहीं ।


एक बार फिर जेहन ने बिस्फोट-सा हुआ ।।।


उसके अंदर मौजूद अंजानी ताकत चिखी -----" कितनी सुन्दर है यह लडकी, मगर मरने के बाद और भी ज्यादा सुन्दर लगेगी । हाथ-पैर ठंडे पड़ जाएगे उसके! वाह !!...मजाआ-जाएगा! बिनम्र मार डाल उसे।"



दिखो----देखो विनम्र ।’" श्वेता की घबराई हुई आवाज वहुत दूर से आती महसूस हुई----" तुम्हारा चेहरा फिर भभकने लगा है । जबड़े फिर कस गये है । तुम्हें कुछ हो रहा है विनम्र । खुद को सम्भालो !!"
"हां ।" विनम्र ने मन-ही-मन खुद से कहा ---- " श्वेता ठीक कह रही है । मुझे खुदे को सम्भालना चाहिए । वरना मैं उस लड़की को मार डालूँगा । मगर क्यों------मैं तो उसे जानता तक नहीं । फिर मैं क्यों उसे मार डालना चलता हूं? है भगवान ये मुझे क्या हो रहा है? मैं क्यों उस लड़की की गर्दन दबाना चाहता हूं ?"

----------


## anita

"क्योंकि यह मरने के बाद सुन्दर लगेगी ।" जवाब उसके अंदर मौजूद अज्ञात ताकत ने दिया---"उससे कई गुना ज्यादा सुंदर जितनी इस वक्त लग रही है !! अपनी आंखों को सुकून पहुचाना चाहता है तो उसे मार डाल । बहुत शांती मिलेगी तेरी आत्मा को । यकीन नहीं आता तो उसकी गर्दन दबाकर देख ।"


"होश से आओ विनम्र होश में आओ ।" घबराई हुई श्वेता ने उसे एक बार फिर झंझोड़ा ।


बिनम्र फिर चौका ।


जैसे सोते से जागा हो ।


उस लडकी के अलावा भी सब कुछ नजर जाने लगा । लड़की के साथ का पुरुष भी । स्वीमिंग पूल पर मौजूद भीड भी और बुरी तरह आतंकित श्वेता भी । एक बार फिर श्वेता को अजनबियों' की-सी नजर से देखा । साथ ही महसूस किया, उसका अपना चेहरा इस वक्त पसीने से बुरी तरह भरभराया हुआ है ।


"तुम्हें फिर कुछ हुआ था विनम्र?" श्वेता ने पूछा----" आखिर बात क्या है?"


“चलो यहां से ।" श्वेता के सवालो का जवाब देने की जगह बिनम्र ने उसकी कलाई पकड़ी और तेजी के साथ 'स्वीमिंग पूल जौन' से बाहर निकलने बाले रास्ते की तरफ बढ गया ।



"अरे---अरे!" उसके साथ खिंची चली जा रही श्वेता ने कहा---"ये क्या कर रहे हो विनम्र हम लोग यहाँ 'एन्जजॉय' करने आए थे मगर तुम हो कि जाते ही बापस चलने........


"श्येता ।" उसने ठिठक-कर कहा--"अगर मैं यहाँ रुका तो उसका खून कर दूंगा ।"


"ख-खून ।" श्वेता के जिस्म का रोया खड़ा हो गया ।

----------


## anita

"हाँ ।"


"क-किसका?"
विनम्र ने स्वीमिंग पूल में अठखेलियां कर रही लडकी की तरफ इशारा करके कहा…"उसका ।"


" क--वया बात कर रहे हो?" श्वेता हकला गई…“क्या तुम उसे जानते हो?"


"नहीं ।"


"फिर क्यो. . .क्यों खून कर दोगे उसका?"


“मुझे नहीं पता । "


"अजीब बात कर रहे हो विनम्र । जिसे जानते तक नहीं । जिससे न तुम्हारी दोस्ती है न दूश्मनी । जिससे तुम्हारा कोई सम्बन्य ही नहीं है उसे क्यों कत्ल कर दोगे ?"


"कहा न मुँझे नहीं पता ! केवल इतना जानता हूं---अगर वह लड़की मेरी आंखों के सामने रही तो मैं उसे छोड़ूंगा नहीं । क्या तुम चाहती हो मैं हत्यारा वन जाऊं ?"


"न-नहीं?" श्वेता कांपक्रर रह गई…"म-मैं भला ऐसा कैसे चाह सकती हूं ?"


"तो फिर आओ मेरे साथा निकलो यहां से ।" कहने के साथ एक बार फिर वह उसकी कलाई पकडकर "स्वीमिंग पूल जोन' से बाहर की तरफ़ बढ़ गया । लड़की अब भी अपने पुरुष साथी को 'सता' रही थी ।


बेचारी को तो इल्म तक नहीं थी कि वह मरने से बाल-बाल वची है !

----------


## anita

विनम्र के हाथ काले रंग की चमचमाती हुई लैंसर के स्टेयरिंग पर जमे हुए थे ।



बहुत ही प्रान्त भाव से गाडी ड्राईव कर रहा था वह ।

श्वेता बगल बाली सीट पर बैठी थी । पिछले करीब दस मिनट से उनके बीच संन्नाटा था और दस मिनट ही उन्हें होटल ओबराय के ' स्विमिंग पूल जोन ' से निकले हुए थे ! विनम्र ने खामोशी से गाड़ी निकलकर सडक पर डाल दी यी । श्वेता भी खामोशी के साथ बगल वाली सीट पर बैठ गई थी ।


विनम्र का दिमाग इस वक्त पूरी तरह शांत था । उसके अंदर की कोई आवाज परेशान नहीं कर रही थी । हां जहन में सवाल जरूर धुमड़ रहे थे ।
जैसे------" हुआ क्या था मुझें? क्यों मैं उस बेचारी अंजान लडकी को मार डालना चाहता था?"


अभी इन्हें सवालों में उलझा हुआ था कि श्वेता ने खामोशी तोड़ी---'विनम्र ।"

"हू ।”


"तुम ठीक हो न?"


" हां ! अब मैं बिल्कुल ठीक हूं ।"


कुछ देर की के बाद श्वेता ने अगला सवाल किया---"क्या तुम उस आदमी को जानते थे ?”


"किस आदमी को"'


" बही जो स्वीमिंग पूल में नहा रही लड़की के साथ था ।"


" नहीं, मैं उसे नहीं जानता । पर तुम यह क्यों पूछ रहीं हो?"

----------


## anita

" कारण जानने की कोशिश कर रही हू किं तुम्हारे दिमाग में उस लड़की को मारने का ख्याल वयों अाया? लड़की के बारे में तो बता ही चुके हो तुम उसे नहीं जानते थे । जब तक किसी की किसी से दोस्ती या दूश्मनी न हो तब तक कोई किसी को मारने की बात नहीं सोचता । तो मैंने सोचा मुमकिन है उस आदमी को जानते हो-----तुम्हें यह लड़की उस आदमी के साथ अच्छी न लगी हो । इसी कारण तुम्हारे दिमाग में लड़की को मारने की बात अाई हो । और"

श्वेता का वाक्य अधूरा रह गया ।


कारण था-विनम्र द्वारा जोरदार ढंग से लगाया गया ठहाका ।


श्वेता को 'बरगलाने' का उसे यहीं एक मात्र रास्ता सूझा था । यह कि जोरदार ठहाका लगाने के बाद लगातार जोर-जौर से हंसता चला गया । इस कदर कि श्वेता को कुछ कहने का मौका हो नहीं मिला ।


वह तो बस हकवकाई--सी, हैरत में दूबी उसे देखती रह गई उसे, जो इस वक्त एक हाथ से स्टेयरिंग सम्भाले हुए था । दूसरे से पेट पकड़कर हंस रहा था । वह तब तक हंसता रहा जब तक हैरान-परेशान श्वेता ने पूछ नहीं लिया'----" 'बिनम्र पागल हो गए हो क्या? इस कदर हंस क्यों रहे हो ?"


"हंसू नहीं तो क्या करूं ?" हंसने के बीच ही उसने कहा था-" तुम्हारे तो छक्के छूट गए ।"


" क क्या मतलब तुम उस लड़की को कत्ल करने की बात कर रहे थे । छक्के नहीं छूटते तो ओंर क्या होता?"
" और तुमने यकीन कर लिया ?"


"यकीन न करने का कारण ही क्या था? लेकिन...........


"क्या लेकिन?" वह अब भी हंस रहा था ।


"तुम्हारी इस हंसी का आखिर मतलब क्या है? "

----------


## anita

" मतलब ये मेरी जान कि मेरे दिमाग में तुमसे शरारत करने का ख्याल आया और मैंने शरारत कर डाली ।"


"श-शरारत वह शरारत थी ?"


"और नहीं तो क्या तुम सचमुच मानती हो कि मैं किसी का कल कर सकता हूं ?"


"नहीं ।" श्वेता ने गोर से उसके चेहरे को देखने के साथ दूढ़तश्वर्वक कहा------" मैं नहीं मान सकती वह शरारत थी । मुझे अब तक तुम्हारा वह खूंखार चेहरा याद है । उफ्फ! उस चेहरे को याद करके मैं अब भी अपने सारे शरीर झुरझुरी-सी महसूस कर रही हूं । अचानक ही डरावने नजर अाने लगे थे तुम । तुम्हें ज़रुर कुछ हो गया था । नहीं हुआ होता तो तुम्हारी आंखों में खून नहीं उतर अाया होता ।"’


एक्टिग जारी रखे विनम्र ने कहा------अव तुम मेरी एक्टि'ग की तारीफ कर रहीहो न ... शुक्रिया !!



"एक्टिंग !" श्वेता ने उसे घूरा…"वह एविदंग थी ?"


"मगर 'रीयल' लगा । पूरी तरह झांसे मैं आ गई मेरे । तव तो मानना पड़ेगा----मैं एक परफैक्ट एक्टर हूं !"

श्वेता उसे जब भी संदिग्ध नजरों से घूरती वोली -- " तुम सच बोल रहे हो न ?"


"क़माल है । मैं तुम्हें तब एक्टिंग करता लग रहा हूं जब एक्टिंग नहीं कर रहा ! "

" इसका मतलब तुमने मुझे बेवजह डराया?"


"मुझे नहीं मालूम था तुम इतनी डरपोक हो ।’

----------


## Rajat Vynar

इस नॉवेल का प्लॉट अच्छा है। इसी प्लॉट के संक्षिप्त रूप पर सीआइडी का धारावाहिक भी बन चुका है।

----------


## anita

" क्यूं. . .क्यूं. . .क्यूं . . . डराया मुझे?" कहने के साथ उसने अपनी छोटी-छोटी मुटिठयों से बिनम्र के बलिष्ठ कंधे पर घूंसे बरसाने शुरू कर दिए-----" और डराने के लिए भी तुम्हारे दिमाग में इतना भयंकर बिचार आया । उत बेचारी लड़की के, कत्ल की बात करने लगे?"


"वस-बस देवी जो?" विनम्र अब भी हँस रहा था---"ज्यादा घूंसे वरसाओगी तो गाडी किसी से टकरा जाएगी ।"



"टकरा दो यही तो चाहती हूं मैं । मौत भी मिले तो तुम्हारे साथ ।।।।
तुम्हारी बांहों मैं ।"


" पगली । " विनम्र का लहजा उसके प्रति प्यार से लबरेज था ।

श्वेता ने भावुक अंदाज़ में अपना सिर उसी कंधे पर रख दिया जिस पर पल भर पहले घूंसे बरसा रही थी । नेत्र बंद होगये ! होंठों से शब्द निकले------" विनम्र, बहुत डर गई थी मैं । "

श्वेता को तो खैर उसने संतुष्ट करदिया मगर खुद को संतुष्टनहीं कर पा रहा था । एक ही खौफ उसे बूरी तरह थर्राये दे रहा था वह यह कि अगर फिर कभी उस अज्ञात ताकत ने उसे किसी का कत्ल करने के लिए उकसाया और वह खुद को नहीं रोक पाया तो क्या होगा?"

उसके जिस्म में मौत की सिहरन, अ्काशीय बिजली की मानिन्द कौधंती चली गई !!!!!!!
विनम्र का पूरा नाम विनम्र भारद्वाज था ।

उम्र------पच्चीस साल ।

थोड़ा सांवला, लम्वे चेहरे और ब्राउन कलर की चमकदार आंखों वाला।


लम्बे… चेहरे की लम्बाई कम करने केलिए वह बालों को अपने चौड़े मस्तक पर डाले रखता था । बाल रेशम के धागों की तरह मुलायम, चमकदार और काले थे ।


नियमित 'जिम' जाने के कारण जिस्म बेहद मजबूत और ठोस । वह वहुत ही हंसमुख, खिलंदड़ा और सबसे प्यार करनेवाला लडका था ।।।।

----------


## anita

कद----पांच फुट दस इंच ।


टागें और भुजाएं विशेष रूप स् लम्बी थी !


चेहरे पर मासूमियत । हंसता हुआ-सा चेहरा था । ऐसा कि खामोश भी बैठा रहता तो यूं लगता जैसे हौले-हौले मुस्करा रहा हो । कुल मिलाकर यह कहा जा सकता है कि उसका व्यक्तित्व चुम्बकीय था ।। सामने बाला बरबस ही उसकी तरफ खिंचा चला जाता ।।

यही कारण था कि इतनी कम उम्र में अपने पिता के व्यापार को आकाश की बुलन्दियों पर पहुंचा दिया था ।

पिता की तो शक्ल तक याद नहीं थी उसे । उन्हें बस उस फोटो के जरिए पहचानता था जो 'भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' के मुख्य आँफिस की दीवार पर लगा था ।



ऊंची पुश्त वाली इस विशाल रिवाल्विंग चेयर के ठीक पीछे वाली दीवार पर जिस पर वकौल उसकी मां, कभी उसके पापा वैठा करते थे ।।।


मां ने बताया धा…पिता के देहान्त के वक्त वह बेचल पांच साल का था ।


तब विनम्र को उसके मामा ने सम्भाला था ।


'चक्रधर चौबे ने ।


इतनी निपुणता से तो बिजनेस को मामा ने सम्भाल ही लिया था कि अनेक उतार-चढावों के बाद बरकरार रखा । विनम्र को पहले एल.एल.बी. और फिर विजनेस मेनेजमेंट का कोर्स करवाया। जिस दिन से "भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' के आँफिस मे विनम्र बैठा, उस दिन के बाद से तो करोडों का व्यापार अरबों-खरबों के व्यापार ने तब्दील होता चला गया ।

----------


## anita

इस वक्त 'भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' भारत के लगभग हर बडे़ शहर से "आवासीय कालोनियां' और 'बिज़नेस काम्पलेक्स ' बनाने का काम कर रही थी । विनम्र भारद्वाज के चुम्बकीय व्यक्तित्व और उसकी सूझबूझ के कारण बिजनेस दिनदुनी रात चौगुनी तरक्की करता चला गया था ।


शाम् का वक्त।।।


विनम्र अपने शानदार बेडरूम में था ।


पलंग पर पैर पसारे वह बहुत ही रिलेक्स मूड में टी. बी. देख रहा था । पीठ बैड की पुश्त पर टिकी हुई थी । जिस्म पर नाईट गाऊन था । हाथ मे रिमोट । रिमोट के जरिए वह बार-बार टीबी. के चैनल्स चेंज कर रहा था ।


फिर एक चेनल पर दृष्टि चिपककर रह गई ।


अंगुली ने रिमोट पर पैनल बदलने का काम रोक दिया ।


विनम्र की आंखों के सामने जो दृश्य चल रहे थे वे किसी इंप्तिश फिल्म के थे ।

एक लड़की ।


एक बाजारू लड़की अपनी सैक्सी अदाओं से एक सूटेड-बूटेड़ अधेड को रिझाने का प्रयत्न कर रही थी ।


अधेड़ उस पर ध्यान न देने की कोशिश कर रहा धा ।

मगर कब तक? 

अपनी कोशिश को वह कब तक बरकरार रख तकता था?

----------


## anita

लड़की ने जब अपने पेट पर बंधी शर्ट की गांठ खोलकर शर्ट एक तरफ उछाल दी तो उसके जिस्म के उपरी हिस्से पर केवल ब्रा रह गई काले रंग की ब्रा ।

ब्रा भी ऐसी जिसमें उसके भारी यौवन के कबुतर समा नहीं पा रहे थे ।

अधेड काली ब्रा की सीमाओं को छोड़कर उछल पड़ने को तेयार दूधिया कबुतरों को देखता रह गया ।

उसके चेहरे पर ऐसे भाव थे जैसे खुद को लड़की के 'मोहपाश' में बंधने से रोकने की कोशिश कर रहा हो मगर रोक न पा रहा हो । वह आंखे लड़की के सीने से हटाना चाहता था परन्तु कबुतरों का खिंचाव ऐसा नहीं करने दे रहा था ।


रही सही कसर पूरी कर रही थी--------अथेड़ को निमन्त्रण देती लड़की की बडी-बडी आंखें ।


लिपिस्टिक से पुते उसके होठों पर मौजूद मुस्कान ।


वह "हिचक रहे' अधेड़ की तरफ बढी । दुविधा में फंसा अधेड़ पुतले की मानिन्द खड़ा नजर जा रहा था ।


कुछ इस अंदाज में उसकी आंखो में झांकती लड़की उसके नजदीक वेहद नजदीक पहुची जैसे उसे हिप्नोटाइज करने का इरादा रखती हो ।


और.........

कुछ हद तक अधेड हिप्नोटाइज़ हो भी गया ।

तभी तो अपने स्थान से हिल-डुल तक न सका ।


लड़की ने नंगी कलाइंयां उसके गले से डाली । अपने पंजो पर उचकी ओर होठ अधेड के होंठों पर रख दिए । इतनेसब के बाद अधेड़ कब तक कब तक खुद को काबूमे रख सकता था? बरबस ही उसकी भुजाएं लड़की के जिस्म के चारो तरफ लिपट गई ।।


लड़की को खींचकर अपने जिस्म से सटा लिया । उसकी जीभ लड़की के मुह में घुस गई ।

----------


## anita

अब दानों. . . . उत्तेजित_नजर आ रहे थे ।


इधर, उनसे ज्यादा उत्तेजित नजर अा रहा था विनम्र ।


अधेड की अंगुलियों ने ब्रा का हुक खोला ।


वहूत देर से ब्रा की कैद से आजाद होने के लिए मचल रहे कबुतर लड़की की छाती पर फुदक उठे । उधर अधेड के हाथों ने उन्हें ढांप लिया इधर विनम्र का हाथ इतनी सख्ती के साथ रिमोट को दबाता चला गया कि रिमोट टूटने के कगार पर पहुच गया ।

चेहरा सुर्ख हो गया था उसका ।

जबड़े कस गए थे ।

आंखें सुलगकर दहकते अंगारों में तब्दील होगई ।

सारा जिस्म पसीने से भरभरा उठा ।
ठीक वैसी ही हालत गई ------ उसकी जैसी स्वीमिंग पूल पर हूई थी । फिर वह इस तरह बैड से उछला जैसे किसी शक्तिशाली स्प्रिंग ने जोर से उछाला हो ।


रिमोट बहुत जोर से टी . बी स्क्रीन पर फेंक मारा ।


पलक झपकते ही स्क्रीन खील-खील होकर बिखर गई ।


"क-क्या हुआ ? क्या हुआ विनम्र?" इस आवाज के साथ अथेड़ अायु की औरत एक कमरे का दरवाजा पार करके अंदर अाई । वह हड़वड़ाई हुई थी । कमरे का दृश्य देखकर कुछ और हड़बड़ा गई ।


स्क्रीन टूटी पडी थी ।

----------


## anita

उसके सामने खड़ा विनम्र गुस्से की ज्यादती के कारण अभी तक कांप रहा था । खूबसूरत और मासूम चेहरा बिगड़कर इतना विकृत ओऱ भयंकर होगया था कि अधेड़ औरत उसकीमां होने के बावजूद थर्रा कर जहां की तहां खड़ी रहगई ।



और विनम्र. . .विनम्र को तो मानों होश ही नहीं था कि उसकी माँ भी कमरे में आ चुकी है, बहुत देर तक स्थिति यही रही ।


फिर, हिम्मत करके मां उसकी तरफ बढी । बोली----" ये क्या किया विनम्र टी. बी. क्यों तोड़ डाला तुमने ?"


वह चौंका । मां की तरफ पलटकर बोला ---- " मैं उसे मार डालुंगा मां! मैं उसे मार डालुंगा !"


" क-किसे ?" मां कांपकर रह गई…“किसे मार डालेगा तू?"


"उसी हरामजादी लड़की को जो अभी-अभी टी.बी पर एक आदमी को अपने रूप जाल में फंसाने की कोशिश काऱही थी ।"


"मगर क्यों. . . . क्यो मार डालेगा तू उसे?"


"म-मुझे नहीं पता! मुझे नहीं पता मां ।" कहने के साथ जाने उसे क्या कि धूम कर अबोध बच्चे की तरह मां से लिपट गया । ममता में डूबी मां ने उसे अपने अंक में भीच लिया । अब वह मासूम वच्चे की तरह रोने लगा था । रोने के साथ कहता चला गया----"मां, मुझे नहीं पता मुझे क्या होता जा_रहा है? क्यों किसी ऐसी लडकी को देखते ही मैँ उसे मारने के लिए उतावला हो जाता हूं जो किसी अादमी को अपने रुपजाल में बांधने की केशिश कर रही हो । नहींं . . .मैं किसी हालत में इतना खतरनाक काम नहीं करना चाहता । मगर जाने वह कौन है वो … जो मेरे अंदर बैठा है । मुझे ऐसी लड़की का कत्ल करने के लिए उकसाता है । मुझे डर लगने लगा है मां ! खुद ही से बहुत डर लगने लगा है मुसे । कहीं, किसी रोज मैं सचमुच किसी लडकी की हत्या न कर बैठू।"

उसकी बात सुनकर मां के जिस्म का "रोया-रोया खडा हो गया । विनम्र को वहुत कसकर भींच लिया । सूनी आखें शून्य में जा टिकीं । मुह से शब्द निकले-----" हे भगबान तेरे विधान मे क्या ऐसा भी हो सकता है?"
"कहो नागपाला कैसे याद किया मुझे ?" पूछने है बाद विंदू ने शी वाज रीगल'के पेग से भरा गिलास होंठो से लगा लिया ।

----------


## anita

" विनम्र को जानती हो?” सूअर की थूथंनी जैसे चेहरे वाले ने पूछा ।


गिलास सेन्टर टेबल पर रखती बिंदु ने कहा---"क्या तुम भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी के मालिक की बात कर रहे हो ?"



" ठीक समझी ।" नागपाल ते अपना गिलास मेज से उठाकर होठों से लगा लिया ।


"इस किस्म की बातें समझने में मुझे महारत हासिल हैं ।" र्बिदू ने गाल पर लटक आई अपने वालों की एक लट को पतली-पतली और कोमल अगुंलियों से कान पर अटकाते हुए कहा----"वह आज देश की सबसे वेड़ी कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का मालिक है और तुम्हारा काम है बड्री बड़ी का्लोनियां बनाने के ठेके लेना! तो जाहिर हैं-तुम उसी विनम्र भारद्वाज की बात कर रहे होंगे ।"



"वाकई तुम समझदार हो ! " भले ही नागपाल ने अाकर्षक अन्दाज में मुसकराने की कोशिश की थी मगर वह मुस्कान काले और मोटे हौंठो पर वेहद भध्धी लगी थी---" और जब इतनी समझदार हो ही तो यह भी…समझ गई होगी के मैने तुम्हें किसलिये याद किया है?”

"जिस कालोनी का ठेका तु म हथियाना चाहते हो वह कहाँ बन रही है?"


" हरिद्वार में "


“स्थिति क्या है?"


"' उसी काम के हासिल करने की कोशिश मेरे जैसे दूसरे ठेकेठार भी कर रहे हैं। टैंडर डाले जा चुके हैं । मुझे मालूम है--टैंठर के बेस पर यह
काम नहीं मिलेगा । मेरा कप्पटीटर कम से भी कम में काम करने की अपनी पॉलिसी के तहत दुसरे बड़े कामों की तरह इसे भी हथिया लेगा !
"

----------


## anita

"तो इन हालात में तुम्हें एक मात्र मैं नजर आई ।"


“जाहिर है ।"


" ऐसा किस वेस पर समझते होकि मैं तुम्हारे लिए इस काम को हासिल कर सकती हूं ?"



"विनम्र अभी लडका है । जवान पटृठा! गर्म गोश्त. की ताप से वह खूद को बचा नहीं सकता । बल्कि. मेरे ख्याल से तो इस उम्र मे कोई भी खुद को उस सबसे नहीं बचा सकता जो तुम्हारे पास भरपूर है ।" कहने के साथ नागपाल ने एक भरपूर नजर बिंदू के गदराए जिस्म पर डाली ।



बह खिलखिलाकर हंस पड़ी ।

सच्चे मोतियों से उसके दांत झिलमिला उठे ।


वह सुन्दर थी । सुन्दर शायद इतनी नहीं थी, जितनी सैक्सी नजर अाती थी । उसके गोरे और गोल मुखडे पर मोजूद नोकिली नाक, सामने बाले को अपनी तरफ़ खींचती आंखें और हमेशा गीले से रहने वाले होठों में ऐसा था कि हर पुरुष की इच्छा उन्हें चूमने की हो उठती ।



उसने मेज पर पड़ा 555 का पैकिट उठाया और सोफा चेयर से उठकर खडी हो गई अपने पांच फुट पांच इंच लम्बे जिस्म पर इस वक्त उसने टांगो से चिपकी ब्लैक कलर की जींस और’ टी शर्ट पहन रखी थी । बेहद लम्बी सुडौल टांगो और पुष्ट वक्ष स्थल के कारण वह कुछ ज्यादा ही सैक्सी नजर आती थी ।


नपे तुले जिस्म को और ज्यादा नपा-तुला शायद इसलिए वना रखा था क्योंकि यह जिस्म ही उसकी वह दुक्रान थी जिसकी कमाई पर ऐश किया करती थी ।।।।

----------


## anita

म्युजिकल लाईटर से सिगरेट सुलगाने के बाद कमरे में चहलकदमी शुरू की । बोली ----- " दुनियां में ऐसा कोई मर्द नहीं है जिसे बिंन्दू अपनी अगुंलियों पर नचा ना सके मगर.................


" मगर ? "


" कीमत बोलो ! "


" एक लाख !"


बिंन्दू ने ऐसा मुंह बनाया जैसे कुनैन की गोली फंस गयी हो । बोली --" इतने धटिया आदमी तुम पहले तो नहीं थे !"


" क- क्या मतलब ?" नागपाल हड़बड़ा सा गया ।


" दस लाख । " कहने के साथ उसकी तरफ घूमी ।।।।


" दस लाख । " नागपाल चिहुंका --" दिमाग खराब होगया है क्या ?"
"मंजर हो तो हां‘ कहो । नामंजूर हो तो मैं चली । 'शी वाज रीगल’ के पग के लिये शुक्रिया ।" कहने के साथ यह घूमी और दरवाजे की तरफ बढ गई

"अरे अरे----कहां जा रही हो?" नागपाल चीखता-सा गया ।।।

वह ठिठकी । पलटी और बोली-"मेरे पास वेस्ट करने के लिए टाईम नहीं है नागपाल । काम होने से पहले पांच लाख देने को तैयार हो तो तुम्हारे साथ 'शी वाज रीगल' का एक और पैग पीने का मूड बनाऊं ।"


"प-पाच ।" नागपाल ने कहा --"सारे काम के पांच लाख मिलेंगे ।"

बिन्दू बोली-"ढाई काम होने के वाद और ढाई अभी! यहीं! इसी कमरे मे !"

----------


## anita

" डन ।" नागपाल को कहना पड़ा ।


" गुड ।" एपने रसभरे होठों पर मुस्कान बिखेरने के साथ वह लम्वे-लम्बे दो ही क़दमों में न केवल सेन्टर टेबलके नजदीक आ गई बल्कि "शी वाज रीगल' की बोतल से एक पैग अपने गिलास मे डालती हुई बोली------" अब तुम्हें केवल यह बाताना है विनम्र को मुझे कब और कहां शीशे मैं उतारना होगा ?"


जवाब देने से पहले नागपाल को अपना पैगं हलक से नीचे उतारने की सख्त जरूरत महसूस हुई ।


जिस वक्त यह ऐसा कर रहा था ठीक उसी वक्त कमरे की एक खिडकी के उस तरफ खडे बेहद पतले-दुबले शख्स ने अपने हाथों में मौजूद कैमरे का बटन दबा दिया ।

कमरे का दृश्य कैमरे मे कैद हो गया ।

उस शख्स के कैमरे में जो अपनी हालत और पहनावे से "फक्कड़' नजर आ रहा था । बाल विखरे हुए थे उसके । कपड़े मैले । जूते फटे हुए और कैमरा भी कोई खास कीमती नहीं था ।


फोटो खीच लेने के वावजूद वह खिडकी से हटा नहीं ।
" सॉरी मिस्टर नागपाल ।"


विनम्र ने विनम्ररता पूर्वक कहा ---" यह प्रोजेक्ट भी आपको नहीं मिल सकता ।"


"वजह जान सकता हु."'

" आपके रेट बहुत, ज्यादा है ।"


'कितने ज्यादा हैं ? "

----------


## anita

"आप जानते है…किसी और के रेट बताना बिजनेस के उसूलों के खिलाफ है ।"


"चलिए मैं किसी और के रेट नहीं पूछता ।" कहने के साथ सुअर जैसी धूथनी बाले शख्स ने जेब से पांच सौ पचपन का पैक्रिट निकालकर एक सिगरेट सुलगाई और जिस कुर्सी पर बैठा था उसकी पुश्त से पीठ टिकाकर थोडे 'रिलेक्स' अंदाज में बैठता बोला----‘"मगर इतना यकीन दिलाता हूं कम से कम यह काम मैं और केवल मैं ही करूंगा ।"


"रेट खुल चुके है मिस्टर नागपाल और. . .


"अभी केवल रेट ही खुले है न विनम्र साहब । गगोल को काम तो नहीं दे दिया आपने?"


"गगोल को! " विना का लहजा थोडा सखा हुया---"आपकों कैसे मालूम टेंडर में मिस्टर गगोल के रेट सबसे कम थे?"


" क्योंकि कम-से-कम में केवल वही काम कर सकता है ।"


“ओह् ।" इस वार विनम्र के होठों पर मुस्कान उभर अाई----" तो अाप इस बात को जानते हैं?"


"जाननी पडी । पिछले एक साल से गगोल मुझे मात पर मात दिए जा रहा है । पहले ही से इस धंधे से मेरे कप्पटीटर दूसरे लोग भी है मगर वे कभी मेरा काम नहीं छीन सके । एक साल पाले गगोल ने मुझसे अलग होकर अपना धंधा शुरू किया था । तब से आज तक उसने मुझें भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन का एक भी काम नहीं लेने दिया । कारण एक ही है-----वह मेरे काम करने के स्टाईल से पूरी तरह परिचित है । जानता है कि अपने रेट कहां और किस तरह मेरे से कम रख सकता है ।"


"वह कंपटीशन अाप दोनों का है । उस सब से मुझे कोई मतलब नहीं । जिस कुर्सी पर इस वक्त मैं बैठा हूं उस की डिमांड है कम-से-कम रेट में काम कराना ।"


"आपने रेट.. .ओंर केबल रेट पर ध्यान देना कव से शुरु कर दिया ?"
"क्या मतलब ? "

----------


## anita

"कुछ दिन पहले तक अापका ध्यान रेट से ज्यादा क्वालिटी पर हुआ करता था ।"


" अब भी है! मिस्टर नागपाल, मैं आपको विश्वास दिलाता हूं --- हमारी कम्पनी की पॉलिसियां बिल्कुल नहीं बदली हैं ।'"


"तब मैं ये कहुंगांअगर पंलिसिंयां नहीं वदली है तो क्वालिटी पर आपकी तबब्जी कम जरूर हुई है ।"


"मैं नहीं समझता ऐसा हैं ।"


" ऐसा ही है विनम्र साहब हन्डेरेड परसेन्ट _एसा ही है ।" नागपाल अपनेएक-एक शब्द पर जोर देता कहता चला गया------" मैं साबित कर सक्ता हूं गगोल उस क्वालिटी का काम नहीं कर रहा जो क्वालिटी भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी को मैं दिया करता था ।"


विनम्र के गुलाबी होठो पर मुस्कान दौड़ गई बोलै ----" मिस्टर नागपाल, फिलहाल कहने के लिए इसके अलावा आपके पास औंर है क्या?"


"मैं केवल कह नहीं रहा विनम्र साहब अपनी बात साबित करने की बात कर रहा हूं !"


" ऐसा है तो कीजिए साबित मैं सुन रहा हू।" कहने के साथ विनम्र भी रिलेक्स मूड मे आ गया ।


"यहां नहीं !"



" मतलब ?" विनम्र थोड़ा चौंका ।


"मेरी बात ध्यान से सुनने और समझने के लिए आपको ओबराय कांटीनेन्टल के सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन में आना होगा ।"

----------


## anita

“ऐसा क्यों ?"


"इस 'क्यों' का ज़वाब भी आपको बहीं मिले तो बेहतर होगा ।"



"सॉरी मिस्टर नागपाल! मैं वहाँ नहीं जा सकता ।" विनम्र ने निर्णायक स्वर में कहा---"आपको मालूम होना चाहिए, में बिजनेस से कनेबिटड हर डीलिंग यहां और केवल यहीं करता दूं। अपने आँफिस मे ।"


"जबकि यह जगह अब उतनी सुरक्षित नहीं है जितनी कभी हुआ करती थी !"



"क्या मतलब ? " इस वार विनम्र को चोंक जाना पडा । "


"आपके इस साबाल का जबाब मुझे यहीं देना होगा ।
वर्ना समझ चुका हुं, अाप बहां नहीं आएंगे ।" कहने के साथ नागपाल ने अपनी सिगरेट का अतिंम सिरा मेज पर रखी एशट्रै में कुचला और बगैर जरा सी भी आवाज पैदा किए कुर्सी ते खड़ा हो गया ।



उसके यूं वात अधूरी छोडकर खडे़ होने पर विनम्र को आश्चर्य हुआ । कुछ कहने के लिए उसने मुंह खोला ही था कि नागपाल अपने होठों पर अंगुली रखकर चुप रहने का इशारा किया ।


विनम्र चेहरे पर हैरानी के भाव उभर अाए ।


उस वक्त तो मानो उसकी समझ में कुछ अाने को ही तैयार नही था जव नागपाल को दवे पांव अाफिस के दरवाजे को तरफ़ बड़ते देखा । वह पूछना चहता था --- यह अाप क्या कर रहे है मिस्टर नागपाल? मगर, नागपाल की तरफ़ से किया जा रहा चुप रहने का इशारा, किंकर्त्तव्यविमू  ़ बनाए हए था ।

----------


## anita

नागपाल दरवाजे कै नजदीक पहुचा ।


और फिर, एक झटके से दरवाजा खोल दिया ।

दरवाजे का खुलना था कि झोंक में 'भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' का एक कर्मचारी यूं लड़खड़ाकर आँफिस में अाया जैसे दरवाजा खुलने से पहले दरवाजे पर कान लगाए अंदर की बाते सुनने की कोशिश कर रहा था ।

नागपाल ने उसके बाल पकड़कर पूरी तरह आँफिस के अंदर खीचा । दूसरे हाथ से आँफिस का दरवाजा वापस बंद किया । उस सबको देखकर विनम्र अपनी कुर्सी से खड़ा हो गया था । मुंह से निक्ला---" ये सव क्या है मिस्टर नागपाल?"


"यह सबाल मुझसे नहीं, इससे पूछिए । इससे?" कहने के साथ नागपाल ने को विनम्र की तरफ धकेला ।


कर्मचारी ने लडखड़ाकर खुद को गिरने से बचाया ।


नागपाल ने थोड़े उत्तेजित स्वर में कहा----“पूछिए इससे, किसके हुक्म पर हमारी बाते सुन रहा था?"


"'क्यो मिस्टर पाठक ।" विनम्र का लहजा सख्त था ---"ये सब क्या है? तुम दरवाजे पर क्या कर रहे थे?" 

पाठक चुप रहा । उसने गर्दन झुका ली थी ।


उसकी चुप्पी ने विनम्र को ताव दिला दिया । हलक सैं गुर्राहट निक्ली--- " जबाव दो।"


वह अब भी चुप रहा ।
विनम्र ने झपटकर दोनो हाथों से उसका गिरेबान पकड़ा । अव मरे गुस्से के उसका बुरा हाल हो चुका था । गर्जा---"जवाब दो मिस्टर पाठक वरना हम तुम्हें इसी वक्त पुलिस के हवाले कर देगे ।"

----------


## anita

"स-सॉरी सर ।" वह केवल इतना ही कह सका ।


"क्या सौरी? क्या मतलब है इस सांरी का ? " विनम्र चीखा…"किसके इशारे पर कर रहे थे ऐसा?"


"ग-गगोल साहब के ।"


"गगोल. . .! क्या कहा था उसने ?"


"म-मुझे माफ कर दीजिए सर । मैं थ्रोड़े से पैसों के लालच में आगया ।"


विनम्र आपे से बाहर हो चुका था, उसे झंझोड़ता हुआ गुर्राया-"जो पूछा है उसका जवाब दो_! गगोल ने तुमसे क्या कहा था ?"


" उन्होंने कहा-था'--बिनम्र साहब की दूसरे ठेकेदारों से जो भी बाते हों मुझे पता लगनी चाहिएं ।"


"और तुमने ऐसा करना शुरू कर दिया?" 


उसने नजरे ही नहीं पूरा चेहरा झुका लिया ।


"जवाब दो?" विनम्र ने उसकी ठोडी पकडकर चेहरा एक झटके से उठाते हुए पूछा'--""कब से कर रहे हो ये काम?"

" और उसने केवल मेरी और विनम्र साहब की बाते खुद तक पहुंचाने के लिए कहा था या विनम्र साहब से होने बाली सभी ठेकेदारों की बातें?" अागे बढकर नागपाल गुर्राया ।


"स--सभी की ।" सहमे हुए पाठक ने _कहा---'उसने सभी की बाते सुनने के लिए कहा था ।" '


“कितने पैसे देता है वह तुम्हें?" बिनम्र ने पूछा ।

----------


## anita

"पांच हजार रुपये महीना ।"


"और तुमने इस रकम के लिए जपना ईमान वेच दिया, कम्पनी से गद्दारी की!"

एक बार फिर पाठक ने चेहरा झुका लिया ।

"अब वार-बार मुंह क्यों छुपा रहे हो ? क्या वह तुमसे दूसरे ठेक्लऱरो के टेंडर्स में भरी रकम के बारे में . . .


"नहीं सर ऐसा कभी कुछ नहीं किया मैंने ।"
उसके द्वारा खरीदा गया अापकी कम्पनी का यह अकेला कर्मचारी
नही है विनम्र साहव !” नागपाल ने कहा ---" और लोग भी है इसलिए कहा था बाते करने के लिए यह जगह सुरक्षित नहीं रह गई है ।"


"और किसको खरीद रखा है गगोल ने ?" विनम्र नै पाठक से पूछा ।


पाठक ने कहा--------" और किसी के बारे में मैं नहीं जानता ।"



"झूठ बोल ऱहे हो तुम । भला ऐसा कैसे होसकता है कि...


"यह सवाल इससे नहीं, मुझसे पूछिए विनम्र साहव ।" उसकी बात काटकर नागपाल ने कहा ।


"आपसे?"


"छ: महीने से झक नहीं मार रहा हूं। मेरेदिमाग को लगातार यह सवाल कचोट रहा था कि गगोल द्वारा दिए गए रेट हर बार मुझसे कम क्यों होते हैं? इत्तफाक एक बार हो सकता है । दो बार है सकता है, मगर हर बार नहीं हो सकता । कारण पता लगाने के लिए अपने ढंग से जाल बिछाया । मिस्टर पाठक के अलाया एक-दो नाम और है जो आपसे भी तनखाह पाते हैं और गगोल से भी । बावजूद इसके मैं दावा नहीँ कर सकता कि आपकी कम्पनी में घुसपैठ कर -रहे गगोत के सभी आदमीयों तक पहुच चुका हूं !"

----------


## anita

"जिन तक पहुंच चुके हैं उनके नाम बताइए ।"


"यहां नहीं उनके नाम बताने मैं ओबराय के सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन मे पसंद करूंगा ।"


इस बार कुछ कह नहीं सका विनम्र । नागपाल की तरफ कैवल देखता रह गया ।



"आपकी उम्र भले ही कम हो विनम्र साहव मगर मेरी नजर मैँ आप इस धंथे के सबसे सुलझे हुए शख्स हैं ।"


नागपाल ने लोहा गर्म देखकर चोट की…“मेरे ख्याल से कम-से-कम जब आप इस बात पर गोर पकरेगे कि एक तरफ गगोल आपकी इतने कम रेट देता है, दूसरी नऱफ आपके कर्मचारीयों को इतनी मोटी - मोटी तनख्वाहें भी बांटता है तो कैसे
सर्वाइव करता होगा : सर्वाइव करने का उसके पास एक ही तरीका बचता है-क्वालिटी'से समझोता । सारे काम आप खुद तो देखते नहीं । ठीक भी है---सारे काम एक अकेला शख्स भला देख भी कहाँ तक सकता है । क्वालिटी कंट्रोल के लिए आपने अलग विंग बना रखा होगा । उसके इंचार्ज आपके मामा है । मिस्टर चक्रधर चौबे ।।।


उनकी रिपोर्ट पर विश्वास करने के अलावा आपके पास कोई दुसरा दुसरा चारा नहीं हैं । मुझे कहना नहीं चाहिए पाठक जेसे लोग उस बिंग में भी हैं ।।।।
‘भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' का काम न मिलने के कारण मैं दिली तोर पर बेहद दुखी था । बार-बार दिमाग से एक ही बात अाती कि-गगोत इतने कम रेट पर काम कैसे कर रहा है? मैंने इन्कवायरी कराई । जानकारियां चौंका देने बाली मिली । पाठक को पकडा जाना तो कुछ भी नहीं है । अगर अाप ओबराय में मुझसे मिले तो मैं न केवल पाठक जैसे दूसरे लोगों को बेनकाब कर दूंगा बल्कि यह भी साबित कर दूगा कि गगोल क्वालिटी में कहां और किस किस्म की गडबड़ कर रहा है । गोर करे विनम्र साहब, मैं केवल बताने की नहीं बल्कि साबित करने की बात कर रहा हूं । अनेक सबूत इकटूठे कर लिए हैं मैंने । ये सभी आपके समक्ष रख दिए जाएगे ।"


विनम्र की अवस्था ऐसी थी जेसे निश्वय नहीं कर पा रहा हो क्या करे ।।

----------


## anita

। ' "केवल क्वालिटी से है समझोता नहीं हो रहा बल्कि ऐसे-ऐसे काम किए जा रहे हैं जिसके परिणामस्वरुप भविष्य में भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का नाम लेवा, पानी देवा तक कोई नहीं रहेगा ।"


"आपका इशारा किन कामों की तरफ है?" विनम्र ने पूछा ।।



"जानना चलते है तो आज रात नौ बजे ओबराय के नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन मे पहुंच जाए ।"' कहने के बाद एक क्षण लिए भी नागपाल वहां रूका नहीं, हवा के झोंके के तरह दरवाजा खोलकर बाहर निकल गया जैसे जानता हो इतने सबके बाद विनम्र खुद भी चाहे तो खुद को ओबराय पहुचने से नहीं रोक सकता ।
"फट.....फट' करता थ्री-व्हीलर गंदी वस्ती में स्थित 'मारिया बार" के सामने स्का । पिछली सीट से वह पतला-दुबला शख्स उतरा जिसके जिस्म पर मैले क्रपड़े और फटे हुए जूते थे । सस्ता कैमरा अभी भी गले में लटका हुआ था ।


बेहद पतला था वह ।


इतना ज्यादा कि लगता-यदि तेज हवा चले तो पतंग की तरह उड़ता चला जाएगा ।


छोटी-सी ठोडी पर रखी मक्खी जैसी फेचकट दाड़ी उसके व्यक्तित्व को और भी ज्यादा हास्यस्पद वना रही थी ।



जहां बह उतरा वहां चारों तरफ मछलियां बिक रही थी ।।



मछलियों की बदवू फैली हुई थी मगर उसके नथुनों मैं जेसे कुछ घुसा ही नहीं ।


"थ्री-व्हीलर" वाले को पैसे देने के लिए अपनी घिसी-पिटी जींस की जेब में हाथ डाला । जींस पतली-पतली टांगों से इतनी ज्यादा चिपकी थी कि लम्बी-लम्बी अंगुलियों वाला अपना हाथ जेब में धुसेड़ने लिए कई कोण बदलने पड़े ।

----------


## anita

अंतत: कुछ मुडे-तुड़े नोट बाहर निकले ।


नोट भी कपडों की तरह घिसे-पिटे और मैले थे । पेमेन्ट करने के वाद वह "मारिया बार' की तरफ बड़ गया ।


'वार' शब्द तो 'मारिया' के अागे बस लिख भर दिया गया था । असल में यह देशी शराब का ठेका था । दो दुकानों के बीच में एक जीना था ।


सीढियां उतरकर पतला दुवला शख्स वेसमेन्ट में पहुंचा । वहां एक हाँल था । बीड़ी और सिगरेट के धुबे से भरा हाल । चारों तरफ शोर धा । अजीब-सा चिल्ल--पों । गंदी मेजें और सस्ती कुर्सियां ।। मेजों पर देशी शराब की बोलले, अद्धै, पव्वे और वेढंगे से गिलास । अखबार के टुकड़ों पर कहीं तली हुईं दाल रखी थी तो कहीं पकौड्रियां ।


ठेके या "मारिया बार' की मालकिन का नाम था--मारिया ।


वह छ: फुट लम्बी विशालकाय औरत थी ।


इतनी तन्दुरुस्त कि अच्छे-अच्छे मर्द की हिम्मत उससे उलझने की नहीं होती थी । रंग गोरा, चेहरा चौडा और वाल "ब्यौयकट' थे । हमेशा की तरह वह हाँल के एक कोने में बने काऊंटर के पीछे ऊचे स्टूल पर बैठी थी । जब्र उसने गले में कैमरा लटकाए पतले दुवले शख्स को सीढियां तय करने के बाद अपनी तरफ अाते देखा चिहुंकौ ।

"तू फिर यहाँ अा गया?" उसने पतले-दुवले शख्स के नजदीक अाते ही कहा---कितनी बार कहा है, यहां बगैर 'नावे' के दारू नहीं मिलती ।"


"में दारु पीने नहीं अाया ।"' पतले-दुबले शख्स ने कहा ।


"तो क्या अपनी अम्मा का नाच देखने आया है?"

----------


## anita

"मिलने अाया हू" तुझसे ।"
नस-नस से वाकिफ हूं तेरी ।'" मारिया ने कंहा---"तेरी नजर मेरी दौलत पर है । इम 'बार' पर है । मेरा पति बनने के बहाने असल में तूं इस बार का मालिक बनना चाहता है । कितनी बार कहुं मैं किसी "फक्कड' से शादी नहीं कर सकती ।"


तेरे हिसाव से यही तो एक कमी है मुझमें ।"



यह एक कमी दुनिया की दूसरी सारी कमियां अपने अाप पैदा कर देती है ।"

पतले-दुबले शख्स ने काऊन्टर पर खुलकर थोड़े धीमे स्वर में कहा'--"अगर यह कमी दूर हो जाए तो?"


"क्या मतलब?" मारिया ने अपनी आंखें चौड़ा ली ।


"अंदर चल । बताता बहुत जल्दी मैं लखपति.. बल्कि मौका लगा तो करोड़पति वनने वाला हू।"


"देख विज्जू !" मारिया ने पहली वार पतले-दुबले शख्स का नाम लेकर उसे चेतावनी दी…“तेरे कहने पर चल तो रही हूं कांउ्टर छोडकर अंदर, मगर टाईम खोटा किया तो मुझसे बूरा कोई न होगा । इतनी ढुकाई करूगी कि मेरे वार की तरफ पैर करके तूं सो तक नहीं सकेगा ।"



"मंजूर है ।" कहने के साथ विज्जू मुस्कराया ।।


जवाब मे मारिया ने इस बार कुछ कहा नहीं, काउन्टर के एक कोने से 'पल्ला' हटा दिया ।


बिज्जू उस छोटे से पल्ले के पार करके काउन्टर के उस तरफ पहूंच गया ।

----------


## anita

मारिया ने काउन्टर के पीछे नजर आ रहा एक बंद दरवाजा खोता ।


आगे मारिया, पीछे बिज्जू ।।


दोनो दरवाजा पार करके जहाँ पहूंचे वहां एक ठीक-ठाक कमरा था ।


मारिया का बैडरुम था यह । नये फैशन के डबल वेड के अलावा एक कीमती सोफा सेट भी पड़ा था ।


उन्तीस इंच का टी.बी., म्यूजिक सिस्टम आदि ऐसी हर चीज थी जो किसी भी मिडिल क्लास शख्स के बैडरुम में हो सकती थी । दरवाजा वापस बंद करने के साथ मारिया ने क्हा--"ज़ल्दी बक । क्या बकना चाहता है?"


"ये तो तुझे मालूम है न कि मैं तुझसे शादी करने के लिए ठीक उसी तरह मरा जा रहा हूं जैसे फिल्म धड़कन मे सुनील शेटटी शिल्पा से शादी करने के लिए मरा जा रहा था ।"


" तू मतलब की बात शुरू करने के मूड में है या नहीं?"


"वही कर रहा हूं ! मेरे सवाल का जवाब तो दे ।"


“हां 1 मगर . . .


"मगर?"

"अनेक बार कह चुकी हूं …मैं किसी फक्कड़ से शादी नहीं कर सकती ।"
"इसीलिए कैमरा गले में लटकाए अमीर बनने का ख्वाब देखता इस शहर के अमीरों की परिक्रमा में मशगूल रहा करता था । " बिज्जू कहता चला गया--"मेरा ख्याल था-कोई भी आदमी जो आज अमीर है यह सीधे रास्ते से अमीर नही बना हो सकता । यकीनन उसने कभी न कभी कोई न कोई ऐसा काम जरुर किया होगा जिसका भेद खुलने की शंका से उसकी फूंक सरकती होगी

----------


## anita

।। अपनी इस फिलॉस्फी के तहत मैंने कई अमीरों का पीछा किया । उनकी निजी जिन्दगियों में झाका । हसरत एक ही थी…-यह कि उनकी फूंक सरकाने वाला प्वाइंट हाथ लग जाए तो धन की जिस गंगा में वह नहा रहा है उसमे दो चार डुबकियां लगाने का मौका मुझे भी मिल जाए । तू तो जानती है…अपुन तो दो चार डुबकियों से ही तर होसकता था पर हाथ लगा तो समुद्र ही हाथ लग गया है ।।।। किस्मत ने साथ दिया तो उस समुद्र से एक नदी. तेरे इस बार की तरफ बह निकलेगी । वार की तरफ इसलिए क्योंकि तब तूमेऱी अर्धागनी होगी ।"


"क्या बके चला जा रहा हे, मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा ।"


"एक अमीर आदमी अपने से ज्यादा अमीर आदमी से काम निकालने लिए एक लड़की का इस्तेमाल करने वाला है ।"

" तो ?"


"कोशिश कर समझने की! जब मुझे मालूम है वह ज्यादा अमीर आदमी और लड़की कहां मिलने बाले हैं तो उनके फोटो खींच लेना क्या मुश्किल होगा । सोच ।। ध्यान से सोच-----मेरे द्वारा खींचे गए फोटुओॉ को देखकर उस ज्यादा अमीर आदमी बल्कि यूं कहना चाहिए कि उस "धनकुवेर' की घिग्धी नहीं बंध जाएगी? क्या उन फोटुओं की कीमत के रुप में वह वही निकालकर मेरे सामने नहीं रख देगा जो मेरे मुंह से निकलेगा ।"

लालच के कीटाणु जुगनू वनकर मारिया की क्टोरे जैसी आंखों में था झिलमिलाने लगे थे । पहली बार उसने इन्ट्रेस्ट लेकर पूछा---"पर यह सब बताने तू मेरे पास क्युं अाया है ?"



"'दो कारण हैं ।"


"कौन कौन से दो कारण?"



"पहला----तूं मेरी होने वालो धर्म-पत्नी है । मैं तेरे लायक वस वनने ही वाला हूं यह खबर तुझ को देनी जरुरी थी ।
सरा मुझे कुछ रुपयों और टीप-टाप कपडों की जरूरत है ।"

----------


## anita

"अच्छे कपडे और पैसे क्यों चाहिए तुझे?"


“वह लडकी और धनंमुबेर फाईव स्टार होटल में मिलने वाले है । जाहिर है उनके फोटो उतारने के लिए मुझे भी वहाँ जाना होगा ।। तूं समझ सकती है, अगर इन कपडों ने फाईव स्टार होटल में घुसने की कोशिश की तो उसके दरबान द्वारा ही उठाकर गटर में फैंक दिया जाऊंगा । मेने ठीक क्या या गलत ।"


"ठीक ।"


"जब फाईव स्वर में जाऊंगा तो कुछ खर्चा भी होगा ।"


"क्रित्तना?"


"गया तो हूं नहीँ पहले कभी पर सुना है-पचासो रुपये की तो साली चाय मिलती है । इस हिसाब से हजार दो हजार रुपये तो जेब में होने ही चाहिएं । जो बचेगा ईमानदारी से तुझे तोटा दूगा ।"


"कौन से फाईव स्टार होटल मे जाएगा तू?"


और फिर।।।।।।



एक सांस में उसे सब कुछ बताता चला गया । सुनते वक्त उसकी आंखें जुगनुओं की मान्निद चमकने लगी थी ।


मगर| सुनने के वाद बोली-------''' अगर में यह कहुं यह सारी कहानी झूटी है !"


"कहा कह कर देख ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या करेगा तू?"


"उठकर चला जाऊंगा! कपड़े और चार पाच हजार रुपये किसी और से मांग लूंगा ।"


"पांच हजार की तो वीत ही छोड़ । पांच कौडी तक नहीं देगा तुझे केई ! "


"मानता हूं । साधांरण अवस्था में भले ही नहीं देगा मगर जब वो सब बताऊंगा तुझे बताया है तो लपक-लपककर देने वातो की लाईन लग जाएगी । कम से कम वे तो देगे ही जिन्हे पता है मैं लफ्फाजी नहीं करता ।"


“वे तुझे कपड़े और पैसे भले ही दे दे मगर वैसी सलाह नहीं दे सकते जैसी मैं दे सकती हूं ।"


“कैसी सलाह?"


"क्या तू समझता है कि जब बिन्दू ओर विनम्र विस्तर पर होगे तो उनके कमरे की'लाइंट अान होगी ?"
आँन भी हो सकती है और नहीं भी, इससे क्या फ़र्क पड़ता है ।"


"वहुत फर्क पडता है गधे! मेरे ख्यात से लाईट आफ होगी ऐसे मोको पर लाईटें अक्सर आँफ हुआ करती है । क्या तेरा ये खटारा केमरा अंधेरे में फोटो खींच सकेगा?" 


झटका-सा लगा बिज्जू के दिमाग को । ऐसा झटका कि 'मुह' से कुछ न निकल सका । केवल देखता रहा मारिया को । अंदाज ऐसा था चिड्रियाघर में मौजूद सबसे बिचित्र जानवर को देख रहा हो ।


"क्यों हो गई हवा शंट?" मारिया ने अपना तीर सही निशाने पर लगा देख लिया था…"उतर' गया एक ही झटके मे अमीर बनने का भूत?"


"बात तो तूने एकदम सही कही । बल्कि तूं हमेशा सही बात कहती है । इसीलिए तो कद्र करता हू तेरी । वास्तव में दुसरा कैमरा चाहिए ।
ऐसाजो अंथेरे मेफोटो खींच लेता है ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या ऐसा भी कोई कैमरा अाता है?"


" हां आताहै।"


होठो पर रहस्यमय मुस्कान लिए मारिया ने पूछा----‘क्तिने का अाता है ।"

"क-कम से कम पचास हजार का ।" बताते वक्त बिज्यूकी आवाज स्वत: हकला गई------" और ज्यादा से ज्यादा ढाई लाख का ।"



"अब बता-------कौन दे देगा तुझे इतने पैसे?"


"कोई नहीं देगा मेरी अम्मा । मगर तू वता ---तूं भी देगी या नहीं?"


"मेरे पास ऐसा एक कैमरा पहले सै मौजूद है ।"


"म-मौजूद है?" मारे खुशी के वह उछल पड़ा ।


"'एक लाख का अाया था । अादमी के कान पर रखकर भी बटन दबाया जाए तो आवाज सुनाई नहीं देती । देनी कहां से । बटन दबने पर आवाज होती ही जो नहीं है ।"
"तव तो वन गया काम उन्हें पता तक नहीं लगेगा कि . .


"कोई काम नहीं बना है । भला मैं तुझे इतना कीमती कैमरा क्यों देने लगी?"

----------


## anita

"देगी क्यों नहीं! आखिर तू मेरी होने वाली.. .

"मैं इन चक्करों में अाने वाली नहीं हूं बिज्जू राजा !" एक बार फिर मारिया ने उसका सेटैंस पूरा नहीं होने दिया ।


बिज्जू ने पूछा-----'' किस किस चवकर में आएगी मेरी रानी?"


"मिलने बाती रकम का आधा हिस्सा मेरा होगा ।"


"बडी सियानी है तू। थोडे से कपड़े, एक कैमरा और पांच हजार खर्च करके पांच करोड कमाने के फेर में पड गई मगर खेर अाधे की क्या बात करती है । तुझे तो मैं पुरा का पूरा हिस्सा देने को तैयार हूं ।। जव तू बीबी ही वन जाएगी मेरी तो हमारा बांटेगा कौन?"



"ठीक क्या तूने!" कहने के साथ बह अपने स्थान से उठी । हाथी की सूंड जैसी टांगो पर चलती हुई बिज्जूके नजदीक पहुची झुकी… और इससे पहले कि बिज्जू कुछ समझ पाता उसने अपना भाड़-सा मुंह खोलकर विज्जू के दोनों हौंठ उसमे भींच लिए । जिस वक्त यह उसके होठों को चुसक रही थी उस वक्त विज्जू सोच रहा था यह हाल तो मारिया का तब है जव केवल उम्मीद बंधों है कि वह धनवान बनने वाला है जब वह धन की गंगा का मालिक बन चुका होगा तब तो यह उसे अपनी गोदी में उठाए-उठाए घूमा करेगी ।।।।




सुनहरे भविष्य की कल्पनाओं के साथ बिज्जू ने मारिया के उस जिस्म को अपनी बांहों में समेटने की असफल केशिश की जो बनमानुष तक की बांहों मे पूरा नहीं समा सकता था ।।।।।।
बिज्जू के जिस्म पर 'ग्रे' कलर का शानदार सूट था । बैसी ही टाई । ' सफेद शर्ट और टाई में लगा था एक पिन । ऐसा 'पिन' जिसमे नग लगा था । पिन देते वक्त मारिया ने कहा था…"भले ही यह नग दो कोड़ी का नहीं है लेकिन इन कपडों के साथ फाईव स्टार में जो भी देखेगा 'डायमंड' का समझेगा ।"


ओबराय से दाखिल होते बक्त वह अकड़ा हुआ भी कुछ इसी तरह था जैसे सचमुच डायमंड का पिन लगाए घूम रहा हो । दरबान ने जव कांच वाला गेट खोलने के साथ सलाम टोका तो उसने गर्दन को जुम्विश तक नहीं दी । ज्यों की त्यों अकड़ाए दरवाजा पार कर गया मगर लम्बी-चौड़ी लाँबी में कदम रखते ही वहां सेन्द्रल ए-सी. की ठंडक के वावजूद पसीने छूटने लगे ।।।।

----------


## anita

कारण-उसे मालूम नहीं था बढना किधर है? उस वक्त वह लॉबी में इधर-उधर भटक रहा था जब एक
अटेण्डेन्ट ने नजदीक पहुंचकर सम्मानजनक अंदाज मे पूछा--मे अाई हेल्प यु सर?”


"ज-जी?" बौखलाए हुये बीज्जू के मुंह से केवल यही एक लफ्ज निकल सका ।


"अटेण्डेन्ट" समझ गया उसे इंग्लिश नहीं आती अत: उतने ही सम्मान के साथ हिन्दी मे पूछा---"क्या मैं आपकी कोई मदद कर सक्ता हूं ?”


हड़बड़ाए हुए विज्जू के मुह से निकला---"मुझे सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन में जाना है ।"

"लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर आपको सैविन्थ फ्लोर पर छोड देगी ।" अटेण्डेन्ट ने लिफ्ट नंबर फोर की तरफ़ इशारा किया ।


' बिज्जू बगेर एक पल भी रुके लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर की तरफ़ बढ गया ।

असल में अपने नजदीक अटेण्डेन्ट की मौजूदगी उसे मुसीबत नजर आ रही थी । इसी: शंका ने प्राण निकल दिए वे उसके कि उसने अगर उसने कुछ और पूछ लिया तो क्या जवाब देगा। जितने तेज कदमों के … साथ वह अटैण्डेन्ट से दूर हूआ उससे लग रहा था जैसे दौड़ रहा हो ।


दौड़ता हुआ सा बिज्जू लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर के नजदीक पहुंचा ।


कोट की जेब थपथपाई-मारिया द्वारा दिया गया स्पेशल कैमरा यथास्थान मौजूद था ।


लिफ्ट के नजदीक पहुंचकर लिफ्ट में ना घुसना उसे अजीब सा लगा इसलिए लिफ्ट में घुस गया ।


लिफ्टमैंन ने पूछा'---'"बिच फ्लोर?"

----------


## anita

“क-क्या?" यह पुन: चकराया ।


"आप कौन-सी मंजिल पर जाएंगे ।"


''स--सेविन ।सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन । उसने यह भी कह दिया जो पूछा नहीं गया था ।
लिफ्टमैंन ने सात नम्बर बटन दवा दिया । यात्रा शुरु हो गई बिज्जू इस खौफ से सांस रोके खड़ा रहा कि लिफ्टमैंन कहीं कुछ और न पूछ ले । मगर, उसने कुछ नहीं पूछा । लिपट सातवीं मंजिल पर जाकर रुक गई गेट खुलते ही बिज्जू उसके पार कूद सा पड़ा । गेलरी में बिछा कालीन इतना गदूदेदार था कि नए जूते उसमें "धंसते’ से लगे ।

लिफ्टमैंन नाम की मुसीबत से बचने के लिए उसने जल्दी से लिपट के सामने से हट जाने में ही भलाई समझी जबकि इसकी जरूरत नहीं थी ।।।।।।


लिफ्ट तो खुद ही लिफ्टमेन को साथ लिए बापस चली गई थी ।


अबा । बिज्जू गैलरी में अकेला था ।


इस एहसास ने उसे काफी राहत प्रदान की ।


गर्दन धूमा कर दोनों तरफ़ देखा । कहीं कोई नहीं था । सभी दरवाजे बंद । दरवाजों पर नम्बर लिखे थे । उसे सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन की तलाश थी । उसी की तलाश में एक तरफ को बढ़ गया ।


वह जानता था-सुइंट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन में विनम्र और विंदू को रात के नौ बजे मिलना था । अभी दोपहर के दो बजे थे । उसने वहुत पहले ही सुईट में घूसकर छुप जाने का इरादा बनाया था । मगर अब लगा------वह कुछ ज्यादा ही जल्दी आ गया है ।


फिर सोचा---"आ ही गया हूं तो क्यों न वहीं जाकर छुप जाऊं! बाहर रहकर भी क्या करना है?

----------


## anita

सह सब सोचता बढा चला जा रहा था कि नजर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन पर पडी । दिल जौर - जोर से धडकने लगा । एक बार फिर उसने गेलरी में दोनों तरफ देखा । कहीं कोई नहीं था । मौका अच्छा देखकर हाथ हैंडिल की तरफ़ बढाया । मगर हैँडिल को कई बार घुमाने और झटके देने के वावजूद दरवाजा नहीं खुला । इस एहड़ास ने उसमे 'घबराहट' पैदा करदी कि दरवाजा लाक है ।


खुद ही झुंझला उठा वह ।


इस समस्या पर उसने पहले ही गौर क्यों नहीं कर लिया था ?


यह बात तो उसे सुझ ही जानी चाहिए थी कि सुईट नम्बर सेयिन जीरो थर्टीन का दरवाजा अपने स्वागत मे उसे चौपट खुला नहीं मिलेगा । होटल के कमरे जब खाली होते हैं तो बंद ही रहते हैं तभी खुलते हैं जव कोई ग्राहक अाता है और आज के ग्राहक नौ बजे अाएंगे । बि'दु अगर विनम्र से कुछ पहले भी आई तो ज्यादा से ज्यादा आठ-साढे आठ बजे आ जाएगी ।


रिसेप्शन से चाबी उसे ही मिलेगी ।


वही अाकर दरवाजा खोलेगी ।
फिर. ..फिर भला वह अंदर कैसे जाएगा? कैसे अंदर जाकर ऐसे सुरक्षित स्थान पर छुपेगा जहां उन दोनों में से किसी की नजर न पड सके ।


इस समस्या का उसे कोई निदान नजर नहीं अाया ।


चेहरे पर निराशा के भाव लिए सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन के बंद दरवाजे के सामने से हटा और लगभग वेमकसद गेलरी में बढ़ गया ।।।।।।।

एक मोड़ पर मुड़ते ही ठिठक जाना पडा । वहां दो-तीन औरते नजर आई थी । उनके साथ काफी ऊंची एक ट्राली थी । ट्राली पर तरह-तरह के शेम्पुओँ की शीशियों, साबुन, रुम फ्रैशनर, पेपर रोल और हेयर कवर जेसा अनेक सामान रखा था । वह समझ गया वे औरते होटल की सफाई कर्मचारी हैं । गेलरी के उस हिस्से में स्थित ज्यादातर कमरों के दरवाजे खुले हुए थे । औरते 'वैक्यूम क्लीनर' से कमरों और गेलरी के कालीन साफ कर-रही थी ।

----------


## anita

उसने एक सफाई कर्मी महिला के नजदीक पहुंचकर कहा-"मेडम क्या आप मेरी हैल्प कर सकती हैं?"


" कहिए सर ?"' उसने सम्मानपूर्वक कहा ।

"दरअसल मुझे सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन में रहने वाले ने दो बजे बुलाया था । मैं राईट टाईम आ गया जबकि वह कमरे में नही है। शायद कहीं फंस गया है लेकिन टाईम दिया है तो अाता ही होगा ।"


महिला ने समर्थन किया-----" टाइम दिया है तो आते ही होंगें ।"
"तुम्हारी इजाजत हो तो मैं सुईट में बैठकर उसका इन्तजार कर लूं ।"


"जी ।"


" चाबी तो होगी तुम्हारे पास ?"


" सारी सर! हम किसी का रूम किसी और के लिये नहीं खोल सकते ! आप नीचे लाँबी मे जाकर इन्तजार कर सकते है ।"

"उफ्फ । " अब कौन लाबी में जाए और फिर यहां बापस . . . .


"पता नहीं कैसे-कैसे लोग हैं इस दुनिया में । दूसरे के वक्त की कीमत नहीं समझते ।" बड़बड़ाकर महिला को यह वाक्य सुनाने के अलावा बिज्जू को कुछ और नहीं सूझा । अब वह निराश हो चला था । सुईट है दाखिल होने की कोई तरकीब 'दिमाग ने नहीं जा रहीं ।

वह यूंही गैलरी में चहलकदमी करने लगा । अंदाज ऐसा था जैसे नागपाल का इंतजार कर रहा हो । एकाएक विज्जू की नजर "मास्टर की'पर पड्री ।

एक बार नजर पड़ी तो वहीं स्थिर होकर रह गई वह ट्राली ने सबसे ऊपर रखी थी ।


मस्तिष्क में धमाका-सा हुअ----"यह चाबी है जिससे इस फ्लोर के सभी दरवाजे खोले और बंद किए जा सकते हैं । सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरी थर्टीन का दरवाजा भी । इसी के इस्तेमाल से तो ये लोग सफाई कऱती हैं ।। वह पुन: महिला से मुखातिब हुआ-----"' क्या तुम मेरे लिये . .


"सौरी सरा" इस बार उसने उसका वाक्य पूरा होने से पहले ही थोड्री सख्ती के साथ कहा…“मैं सुईट नहीं खोल सकती ।"

----------


## anita

"मैं सुईट खोलने के लिए कह भी नहीं रहा ।"


" तो ?"


"नीचे होटल शाप से जाकर ट्रपल फाईव का एक पैकेट ले आओे !" कहने के साथ उसने जेब से पांच सौ का नोट निकालकर महिला की तरफ बढा दिया था ।।।


महिला कुछ वोली नहीं, बिचित्र सी नजरों से वस उसे देखती रही ।।


"प्लीज ।" याचना-सी कर उठा…"सिगरेट उसका वेट, करने में मेरी मदद करेगी ।


' "मेरी समझ में नहीं आरहा अाप लाबी में जाकर खुद ही ।"
इस वार विज्जू ने उसका वाक्य काटकर आखरी हथियार चलाया----"केवल एक पैकिट बाकी तुम्हारे?"


और. . यह हथियार काम कर गया है, इसका एहसास बिज्जू को महिला की आंखों से हो गया। क्षण भर के लिए उनमें आश्चर्य के भाव उभरे थे . . . . .


अगले पल लालच के जुगंनूं नजर अाए । फिर, विज्जू ने उसके हौठों पर वह मुस्कान देखी जो शुरू से लेकर अब तक नजर नहीं अाई थी ।


नोट बिज्जू के हाथ से यूं खीचा जैसे डर हो कि कहीं वह उसे वापस जेब मे न रख । बोली…"पैकिट केवल सौ रुपये का अाएगा सर ।"

----------


## anita

" कहा न । '" खुद बिज्जू के होठों पर दुर्लभ मुस्कान उभरी------जो बचेगा, वह तुम्हारा ।"



"अभी लाई सर ।। अभी लाई ।" कहने के बाद उसने लिफ्ट की तरफ दोड़-सी लगा दी थी । पलक झपकते ही मोड़ पर घूमकर विज्जू की आंखों से ओझल हो गई बिज्जू को पहली वार लगा वह कामयाबी के नजदीक है । गर्दन घुमाकर इथर उधर देखा ।

बाकी महिलाये अपने-अपने हिस्से में अाए कमरे की सफाई में मशगूल थी ।

उसकी तरफ किसी का _ध्यान, नहीं था । बड़े आराम से हाथ बढाकर 'मास्टर की' उठा ली । दूसरा हाथ बढाकर ट्राली पर रखी ढेर सारी साबुन की टिकियों से से एक टिक्की उठाई । उसका "रेपर' अलग करके कोट की जेब के हवाले किया और फिर, चाबी को साबुन पर रखकर जोर से दवा दिया । इतनी जोर से कि साबुन पर चाबी का पूरा अक्स वन जाए ।
स्फाई कर्मचारियों के इंचार्ज' ने "मास्टर की' उठाकर दराज में रख तो ली मगर उसके तुरन्त बाद थोडा चौंक-सा गया । अपने हाथ में, उसी हाथ में अजीब-सी 'चिकनाई' महसूस की जिससे चाबियां उठाकर दराज में रखी थी । ध्यान से अपना हाथ देखा! फिर उस हाथ के अंगूठे के सिरे को और बीच वाली अंगुली के सिरे पर रगड़ा । चिकनाई का एहसास साफ-साफ़ हुआ ।


दराज वापस खोली ।


उसमें वे सभी चाबियां पड़ी हुई थीं जो सफाई करने वाली औरते प्रतिदिन की तरह काउन्टर पर रखकर गई थी । जिन्हें उसने एक-एफ कर के दराज में डाला था ।

करीब पन्द्रह चाबियां थी वे । कुछ देर तक उन सभी को इस तरह घूरता 'रहा जैसे बिल्ली चूहे के विल को घूर रहीं हो, जैसे इंतजार का रही हो कव चूहा निकले और ...................


कब बह उसे दबोच ले ।।।।


फिर उसने अपना दायां हाथ दराज की तरफ़ बढाया पर स्वयं ही ठिठक गया । यह वही हाथ था जिससे चाबियां दराज म रखीें थी । जाने क्या सोचकर पटृठे ने बाएं हाथ से एक-एक चाबी उठानी शुरू की । यह हर चाबी को उठाने के साथ ध्यान से देख रहा था । साथ ही मुट्ठी मे भींचकर हाथ से मसल भी रहा था ।

----------


## anita

निराशाजनक मुद्रा के साथ हर चाबी को वापस काउन्टर पर रखता रहा ।।


परन्तु एक चाबी पर ठिठक जाना पड़ा ।


इस बार उसके चेहरे पर निराशा के नहीं बल्कि आशा के भाव उभरे थे । आंखों में ऐसी चमक जगमगाई थी

जैसे चावलों को बीनते-बीनते सोने का चावल 'पा-लिया हो ।


आंखो के नजदीक लाकर उस चाबी को ध्यान से देखा । मुट्ठी बंद की ।


दूसरी चवियों की तरह हाथ पर मसला ।।

उसे अन्य चावियों से अलग काउन्टर पर रखा और वाएं हाथ की अंगुलियों को सिरों को आपस में रगड़ा । उस हाथ से भी बैसी ही चिकनाई महसूस की जैसी दाएं हाथ में महसूस की थी ।


अब उसकी आंखों में वैसे भाव थे जैसे कामयाबी हासिल करते पर 'इन्वेस्टिगेटर' की आंखों में होते है । चाबी वापस उठाई । उस पर लिखा 'सात' नम्बर पढ़ा । कुछ देर तक चाबी को यूं उलट-पुलट कर देखता रहा जैसे चाबी, चाबी न होकर पहेली हो । फिर, चाबी वापस काउन्टर पर रखी ।
एक सिगरेट सुलगाई । काफी देर तक जाने क्या सोचता रहा । कश लगाने के बाद सारा धुवां लम्बी नाक के दोनो नथुनों से निकालना उसका प्रिय 'शगल‘ नजर अाता था । सिगरेट अभी खत्म भी नहीं हुई थी कि काउन्टर पर रखा फोन अपनी तरफ खींचा । एक नम्बर डायल किया और दूसरी तरफ से रिसीवर उठाया जाते ही बोला-"इंस्पेक्टर गोडास्कर से वात करनी है !"


"आप कौन?" दूसरी तरफ़ से पूछा गया ।


"गोडास्कर को बताऊंगा । उसे दो ।"

कडक लहजे में कहा गया----"गोडास्कर ही बोल रहा है ।"

----------


## anita

''अ--औह ! गोडास्कर साहब आप ही बोल रहे हैं !" वह थोड़ा बौखला गया'---‘"मैं ओबराय होटल का सफाई इंचार्ज बोल रहा हूं ।


दुर्गा प्रसाद खत्री अाप यहां अाते रहते हैं । मैं कई बार आपसे मिल चुका हूं !!!


" हां ।" याद है । तुम्हारा होटल गोडास्कर के इलाके में है इसलिए अाना-जाना तो लगा ही रहता है ।" जावाज से जाहिर था कि दूसरी तरफ मौजूद गोडास्कर बोलने के साथ-साथ कुछ खा भी रहा था--"तुम वही दुर्गा प्रसाद खत्री हो न जिसे फिल्मों के शोक ने फाईव स्टार होटल में ला पटका ।"


"जी हां " जी हां इंस्पेक्टर साहब । बिल्कुल ठीक पहचाना आपने! मैं वही दुर्गा प्रसाद खत्री हूं । बचपन से एकही शोक है…फिल्में देखना । फिल्म स्टारों का दीवाना हूं । उनसे मिलने, उनसे हाथ मिलने से मुझे वेसा ही रोमांच होता है जेसा छक्का मारने मे सचिन तेंदुलकर-को होता होगा । लोगों ने कहा----" स्टार, फाईव स्टार होटल में अाते रहते हैं । यहाँ ठहरते हैं । इसलिए यहीं नोकरी कर ली और लोगों ने ठीक ही कहा था । मेरी अॉटोग्राफ बुक में पांच सौ पैंसठ साईन हो चुके हैं ।"



"मगर मिस्टर खत्री गोडास्कर कोई स्टार नहीं है ।"



"म-मैंने कब कहा अाप स्टार है ।"

"तो फोन क्यों किया?"


"जीवन मृत्यु देखी थी आपने?"


साफ जाहिर हो रहा था, दूसरी-तरफ ते उखड़कर पूछा गया---""जीवन-मृत्यु?" .

. "ये फिल्म ताराचंद वड़जात्पा ने बनाई थी । हीरो धमेन्द्र था । हीरोईन राखी ।"

----------


## anita

मिस्टर दुर्गा प्रसाद खत्री! तुम्हारा दिमाग हिल गया लगता है दूसरी तरफ़ से गुर्राकर कहा गया-"थाने में फोन करके एक इंस्पेक्टर से फिल्म के बारे में डिस्कसन करने भी सजा जानते हो ?"

"स-सारी सर ।" खत्री हड़बड़ा-सा गया--मगर मैं आपसे फिल्म पर डिस्कसन नहीं कर रहा हूं। यह कहना चाहता हूं कि कि उस फिल्म में धमेन्द्र एक बैक मेनेजर था । वह अपने बेंक में के डकैती के केस मे फंस जाता है । बाद में, यानी फ्लैश बैक मे उसे याद अा्ता है कि एक दिन जब वह बैक से वापस आया था और अपने बाथरूम में जाकर हाथ धोए थे तो बगैर साबुन लगाए उसके हाथों में इस तरह के झाग बनने लगे थे जैसे साबुन लगाने के वाद हाथ धो रहा हौ ।"
गुर्राहट कुछ और कर्कश हो गई…-"ये तुम फिल्म के बारे में के डिस्कसन नहीं कर रहे हो तो क्या कर रहे हो?"

"नो सर । मैं फिल्म के बारे में डिस्कसन नहीं कर रहा मगर फिर भी कहना पड रहा है…उस दृश्य के बाद धमेन्द्र की समझ में यह बात अाई थी कि बगैर साबुन लगाए उसके हाथो में साबुन कहाँ से जा गया था ।"

"कहां से अाया था?" गुस्से में पूछा गया ।


"असली डकैतों ने उन चाबियों के अक्स साबुन पर लिए थे जो बैक मैंनेजर होने के नाते धमेन्द्र के कब्जे में रहती थी । डकैतों ने उन अक्सों के जरिए चाबियां बनवाई और डकैती डाली । फंस गया बेचारा थमेन्द्र क्योंकि चाबियां उसी के चार्ज में रहती थी ।"


"फोन रखो । "' इस बार इंस्पेक्टर का धैर्य मानो जवाब है गया…-गोंडास्कर तुम्हें गिरफ्तार करने वहीं अा रहा है ।"

"आईए । जरूर इाईए इसलिए तो फोन किया है मगर मुझे गिरफ्तार करने नहीं । मैं धमेन्द्र की तरह लेट नहीं हुआ उसकी तरह फ्लैश बैक में याद नहीं अा रहा है मुझे यह सब । गड़बडी हाथों हाथ पकड ली है । बल्कि मैंने तो वह चाबी भी खोज निकाली है जिस पर साबुन लगा है । यकीनन क्रिमिनल्स ने इसी चाबी का एक्स लिया है । फलोर नम्बर सेविन की "मास्टर की' है ये । एक फ्लोर की एक ही 'मास्टर की' होती है । होटल में पन्द्रह फलोर हैं । पन्द्रह की पन्द्रह चाबियां : मेरे चार्ज में रहती है । बाकी चौदह चाबियां एकदम साफ़ हैं । केवल सात नम्बर पर साबुन लगा है । इससे जाहिर है क्रिमिन्लस सातवीं मंजिल पर कोई क्राईम करने वाले हैं ।"


इस बार थोड़े सतर्क और गम्भीर स्वर में पूछा गया…"सेबिन्थ फ्लोर की 'मास्टर की‘ पर साबुन लगा है?"


"जी ।"

"तुमने कैसे जाना?"

----------


## anita

"इसमे कैसे की क्या बात है! यहां आकर अाप खुद देख सकते हैं ।"
" मुर्ख , जिन चाबियों से तुम अपनी चाबी की तुलना कर रहे हो वे बैक की चाबियां थी । होटल कमरों में ऐसा क्या होता है जिसे लूटा जा सके ।"

खत्री गडबडा-सा गया । गड़वड़ाने का कारण था-सचनुच उसे नहीं सूझा कोई शख्स किसी फ्लोर की चाबी का अक्स लेकर क्या फायदा उठा सकता है । उसने तो बस 'जीवन-मृत्यु’ के सीन का ध्यान आते ही अति उत्साह मे फोन कर दिया था । हकलाता-सा हुआ कहता चला गया--"'य-वाकई सर । यह बात तो मैंने सोची ही नहीं । मुझे तो बस इतनां सूझा--कही मैं भी किसी लफड़े में न फंस जाऊं । बाद मे, थमेन्द्र के तरह फ्लेश बैक मे सब कुछ याद करने का शायद मुझे कोई फायदा न मिल सके । इसलिए फोन कर दिया अगर गलती हो गई तो माफ़ ..........

"पर ये तो देखना ही पडेगा------किसी ने उस चाबी का अक्स लिया क्यों है?"


"हां सर।।" खत्री ने मुर्खों के मानिन्द कहा…"यह तो देखना ही पडेगा ।""


"और देखने के लिए गोडास्कर को वहाँ आना ही पडेगा ।" कहने के साथ दूसरी तरफ़ से रिसीवर रख दिया गया ।


अब----दुर्गा प्रसाद खत्री की समझ में यह बात नहीं आ रही थी कि गौडास्कर को फोन करके उसने होशियारी की या बेवकूफी? 


वेसे जब उसने फोन किया था बह खुद को दुनिया का सबसे वड़ा होशियार समझ रहा था । ......
दुसरी बार ओबराय की लाबी में दखिल होते वक्त बिज्जू मारे खूशी के बल्लियों उछल रहा था !!!


उछलता भी क्यों नहीं? "मास्टर की' की डुप्लीकेट उसकी जेब में जो थी!!!



अभी केवल चार ही बजे थे । चाबी बनाने बाले ने रुपये तो कुछ ज्यादा लिए । पांच सौ रुपये! मगर मिनट केवल दस ही लगाए । पांच सौ रुपये की फिलहाल विज्जू की नज़र में कोई अहमियत नहीं थी ।


लॉबी में कदम रखते ही सामना एक बार फिर उसी 'अटैण्डेन्ट से हुआ जिसने लिपट नम्बर फोर के बारे में बताया था ।। वह उसे देखकर मुस्कराया ।जवाव बिज्जू ने भी मुस्कूराकर दिया ।

----------


## anita

ना तो इस बार उसे कोइ हड़बड़ाहट हुइ ।। ना ही अटेण्डेन्ट को अपनी तरफ बड़ने का मौका दिया ।।।


देता भी क्यों-------उसे अच्छी तरह मालूम था कहां जाना है ।

सीधा लिपट नम्बर फोर की तरफ गया ।


उसमें सबार होकर सेविन्थ फ्लोर पर।।


चाबी उसने पूरे कॉन्फिडेंस के साथ इस अंदाज में लॉक के छेद में डाली थी जैसे सुइट उसका अपना हो ।।।


हल्की सी क्लिक के साथ दरबाजा खुल गया !



एक झटके से चाबी की हॉल से बापस खींची ।।


सुइट के अन्दर दाखिल हुआ और धाड़ से दरबाजा बंद कर दिया ।।।।
रिसेप्शन से चाबी लेने के बाद वह लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर की तरफ बढा ही था कि पीछे से आवाज आई--'मिस्टर नागपाल ।"



सूअर की धूथनी वाला शख्स घूमा और हैरान रह गया । इतना मोटा पुलिसिया उसने जीवन में पहली बार देखा था । वह गोडास्कर था ।

इन्सपेक्टर गोडास्कर ।


उम्र तो कम ही थी उसकी । पच्चीस के आसपास रही होगी मगर लगता तीस केऊपर का था।


कारण था उसका शरीर ।

----------


## anita

वह शरीर जो 'सूमो' पहलवानों जैसा भारी था । एकदम मोटा । मोटे-मोटे पैर और जाघे । जांघों से बहुत बाहर निकल हुआ पेट । अागे की तरफ़ जितना पेट निकला था उसी अनुपात में पीछे की तरफ़ निकले हुए थे उसके नितम्ब । लगता था पेट और नितम्बो ने उसका पैलेस बनाया हुआ है । पेट कम होता तो नितम्बो का वेट पिछे गिरा देता और नितम्ब कम होते तो पेट के कारण आगे के गिर पड़ता । भुजाएं, कंथे, छाती, चेहरा और सिर सभी कुछ 'सूमो' पहलवानों से मिलता था ।।।।


कद छः फुट से भी निकलता हुआ था ।।।

मुगदर जैसो लम्बी-लम्बी भुजाएं । चौड़े कंधे । गैंडे जैसी गर्दन । चौडा चेहरा । गोल सिर । सिर पर एक भी बाल नहीं था ।। रंग गुलाबी था ।। ऐसा जैसे दूध मे थोडा ज्यादा रुह अफ़जाह मिला दिया गया हो ।

आंखे नीली ।


टी बैेसी जैसा स्वीमिंग पूल का पानी नजर अाता है ।

कुल मिलाकर वजन दो सौ क्विंटल के आस पास रहा होगा ।।।।
रेडीमेड कपड़े तो उसके जिस्म के नाप के मिल ही नहीं सकते थे । पेट-शर्ट में यकीनन डबल कपडा लगता होगा । इस सबके बावजूद वह 'थुलथनल‘ नहीं बल्कि ठोस था ।



जिस्म में मोजूद थी-आश्चर्यंजनक फुर्ती ।


गजब की तेजी से वह लम्बे-लम्बे कदमों के साथ उसकी तरफ आ रहा था । अगर नागपाल ने उसे 'बैठा' देखा होता तो कभी कल्पना नहीं कर सकता या यह इतना तेज भी चल सकता है । उसके दाए हाथ में 'बरगर' था । बरगर में एक "बुडक' मारा जा चुका था । उसका मुंह जुगाली करने जैसे अंदाज मे चल रहा था ।


नज़दीक अाते अाते उसने वर्गर बाए हाथ में ट्रांसफर कर लिया था । दायां हाथ उसकी तरफ बढाता हुआ बोला-----''"मेरा नाम गोडास्कर है । वर्दी आपकी बता ही रही होगी----इन्सपेक्टर हूं।"



वह शरीर जो 'सूमो' पहलवानों जैसा भारी था । एकदम मोटा । मोटे-मोटे पैर और जाघे । जांघों से बहुत बाहर निकल हुआ पेट । अागे की तरफ़ जितना पेट निकला था उसी अनुपात में पीछे की तरफ़ निकले हुए थे उसके नितम्ब । लगता था पेट और नितम्बो ने उसका पैलेस बनाया हुआ है । पेट कम होता तो नितम्बो का वेट पिछे गिरा देता और नितम्ब कम होते तो पेट के कारण आगे के गिर पड़ता । भुजाएं, कंथे, छाती, चेहरा और सिर सभी कुछ 'सूमो' पहलवानों से मिलता था ।।।।


कद छः फुट से भी निकलता हुआ था ।।।

मुगदर जैसो लम्बी-लम्बी भुजाएं । चौड़े कंधे । गैंडे जैसी गर्दन । चौडा चेहरा । गोल सिर । सिर पर एक भी बाल नहीं था ।। रंग गुलाबी था ।। ऐसा जैसे दूध मे थोडा ज्यादा रुह अफ़जाह मिला दिया गया हो ।

आंखे नीली ।


टी बैेसी जैसा स्वीमिंग पूल का पानी नजर अाता है ।

कुल मिलाकर वजन दो सौ क्विंटल के आस पास रहा होगा ।।।।
रेडीमेड कपड़े तो उसके जिस्म के नाप के मिल ही नहीं सकते थे । पेट-शर्ट में यकीनन डबल कपडा लगता होगा । इस सबके बावजूद वह 'थुलथनल‘ नहीं बल्कि ठोस था ।



जिस्म में मोजूद थी-आश्चर्यंजनक फुर्ती ।


गजब की तेजी से वह लम्बे-लम्बे कदमों के साथ उसकी तरफ आ रहा था । अगर नागपाल ने उसे 'बैठा' देखा होता तो कभी कल्पना नहीं कर सकता या यह इतना तेज भी चल सकता है । उसके दाए हाथ में 'बरगर' था । बरगर में एक "बुडक' मारा जा चुका था । उसका मुंह जुगाली करने जैसे अंदाज मे चल रहा था ।


नज़दीक अाते अाते उसने वर्गर बाए हाथ में ट्रांसफर कर लिया था । दायां हाथ उसकी तरफ बढाता हुआ बोला-----''"मेरा नाम गोडास्कर है । वर्दी आपकी बता ही रही होगी----इन्सपेक्टर हूं।"

----------


## anita

"कहिए ।" नागपाल ने रूखे स्वर में पूछा…"मुझसे क्या चाहते हैं? "



"आपका नाम नागपाल है न?"


"मैं जल्दी में हूं ।। केवल काम की बाते करे तो बेहतर होगा ।।।


फिर भी, गोडास्कर ने बरगर में एक बुड़क मारा । मुंह चलाने के साथ पूछा---“अाज की रात के लिए सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन अाप ने बुक कराया है न ?"



"हां!...क्यो?”


“क्या अाप किसी पतले-दुबले आदमी को जानते हैं? किसी ऐसे आदमी को जैसे गोडास्कर में से एक-दो या तीन नहीं वल्कि चार आदमी वन सकें?" 


खुद को गोडास्कर द्वारा रोका जाना नागपाल को बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं अाया था इसलिए दिमाग पर जरा भी जोर डाले वगैर जवाब दिया------'" मैं ऐसे किसी आदमी को नहीं जानता ।"


" मगर वह आपको जानता हैं ।"


"कौन ?"


"वही जो गोडास्कर में से चार बन सकते है ।"

----------


## anita

"मैं इसमें क्या कर सकता हूं! ऐसा अक्सर हो जाता है, कोई आपको जानता है मगर अाप उसे नहीं जानते ।"


"उसके मुताबिक आपने उसे मिलने का टाईम दिया था ।"


" मैंने टाईम दिया था ? किसे ?"
" क्या ये बात हर सेन्टेस के बाद रिपीट करनी पडेगी कि बात एक दुबले-पतले आदमी की चल रही है? "


नागपाल झुंझला उठा----"मैंने किसी को टाईम नहीं दिया ।"


आज दोपहर दो बजे अापने उसे सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन में नहीं बुलाया था?"


"दो बजे ?'' नागपाल चिहुंका--"मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा मिस्टर गोडास्कर आप कह क्या रहे हैं । रिसेप्शन पर जाईए! कम्यूटर देखिए! उसमें साफ-साफ लिखा है कि मैं रात को अाठ बजे अाऊंगा और इस वक्त आठ बोजे है । ऐसी अवस्था में भला मेरे द्वारा किसी को सुईट में दोपहर दो बजे का टाईम देने का सवाल ही कहां उठता है?”


"यानी आपने टाईम नहीं दिया?" .

"ये बात मुझे स्टाम्प पेपर पर लिखकर देनी पडेगी क्या?" नागपाल पूरी तरफ़ उखड़ गया-------" अगर किसी ने ऐसा दावा पेश किया है तो उसे मेरे सामने पेशकरो।"


"मुसीबत ही ये है । उस साले की पेशी अभी तक गोडास्कर के सामने नहीं हो सकी है तो आपके सामने कहां से पेश कर दूं?" गोडास्कर कहता चला गबरू-"अभी तक तो गोडास्कर उसे केवल चोर समझ रहा था मगर अब . . .अब अापसे बात करने के बाद पता लगा-----वह झूठा भी है । आपने टाईम नहीं दिया और उसने सफाई करने बाली से कहा..........


"मिस्टर गोडास्कर ।" इस बार नागपाल के मुंह से गुर्राहट सी निकली थी ।। उसकी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था कि इंस्पेक्टर कह क्या रहा है इसलिए उसकी बात बीच से काटकर पूछना पड़ा---"क्या मैं जा सकता हूं ?"

----------


## anita

"हां क्यों नहीं! जरूर जा सकते है । आप जाईए" कहने के साथ गोडास्कर ने अपनी जेब से चॉकलेट निकाल ली थी ।


"थंक्यू!'जले-भूने लहजे में कहने के साथ नागपाल घूमा और तेज कदमों के साथ लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर की तरफ बढ गया । अभी मुश्किल से चार पांच कदम ही वढ़ पाया था कि पीछे से फिर गोडास्कर की आवाजआई-----“मिस्टर नागपाल !"
नागपाल भन्ना उठा । कुछ ऐसे अंदाज में घुमा जैसे गोडास्कर का सिर फोड देगा । मगर उसके जिस्म पर पुलिस की वर्दी देखकर ठंडा पड़ जाना पड़ा । अगर वह पुलिसिया न होता तो नागपाल यकीनन पलटते ही उसकी नाक पर घूंसा जमा देता । वर्त्तमान हालात' में झूंझलाकर केवल इतना ही पूछ सका-------" क्या है?"


चॉकलेट से रेपर उतारते हुए गोडास्कर ने पूछा-----"क्या गोडास्कर जान सकता है, अापने आज रात के लिए इतना शानदार सुईट क्यों बुक कराय् है?" 


उसके सवाल पर पहले नागपाल को झटका-सा लगा ।


दिमाग में सवाल कौंधा---"गोडास्कर ने यह सवाल क्यों किया? फिर सोचा-"उससे यह सवाल करने वाला इंस्पेक्टर होता कौन है?'' 


ऐसा ख्याल दिमाग में आते ही दिमाग का फ्यूज ड़ड़ गया । इस बार गोडास्कर के सवाल का जवाब देने की जगह उसने चारों तरफ को देखते हुए जोर जोर से आवाज लगाईं--- " लॉबी मैनेजर! लाँबी मेनेजर कहां है ?" 



सफेद शर्ट, काला सूट और काली ही 'बो' लगाए लॉबी मैंनेजर दूर से दौड़ता हुआ उसके नजदीक अाया ।


नागपाल के जोर जोर से बोलने-के कारण लॉबी में मोजूद अन्य लोगों का ध्यान भी उसी तरफ आकर्षित हो गया था ।


"यस सरा" मैनेजर भागकर अाने के कारण हांफ रहा था । नागपाल ने गुस्से में पूछा…"ये होटल है या थाना?"


"ज-जी?"

----------


## anita

"क्या हर कस्टूमर से अब पुलिस द्वारा यह पूछा जाएगा कि उसने कमरा क्यो बुक कराया है?"

"न-नोसर ।" स-सॉरी ......

"तुम्हरि सॉरी कहने से क्या होता है? क्यों खड़ा किया गया है इस इंस्पैक्टर को यहां? मुझे नहीं चाहिए तुम्हारे होटल में कमरा । जिस होटल में किसी की प्राइंवेसी ही न हो वहां रहने से क्या फायदा?" कहने के साथ वह पैर पटकता हुआ चाबी वापस करने के लिए रिसेप्शन की तरफ बढा था ।


"प-प्लीज । प्लीज सर । लॉबी मेनेजर दौड़कर नागपाल का रास्ता रोकता हुआ बोला------'"" बात तो सुनिए ।"


"मुझें कुछ नहीं सुनना! या तो अाप उस इंस्पेक्टर को लाबी से हटाएंगे या. . .



"एक मिनट सरा एक मिनट मैं उनसे बात करता हूं !" कहने के बाद वह तेजी से पलटकर दौड़ता हुआ गोडास्कर के नजदीक पहुंचा।
उस गोडास्कर के नजदीक जो इस वक्त मस्ती के साथ चौकलेट खा रहा था । नागपाल की चीख-चिल्लाहट का उस पर वाल बराबर असर नजर नहीं आ रहा था ।


" इंस्पेक्टर !" लॉबी मैनेजर के लहजे मैं हल्कीी-सी रूखाई थी…"आपकी यहां मौजूदगी की वजह से हमारे बिजनेस पर अच्छा प्रभाव नहीं पड़ रहा ।"'



" तो ?" गोडास्कर ने चाकलेट चबाने के साथ पूछा ।


"मुझे यह कहते हुए विल्कुल अच्छा नहीं लग रहा कि अाप ।


"यहां से चले जाएं ।" बात गोडास्कर ने पूरी की ।

----------


## anita

लाबी मैंनेजर बोला-------''' हमारे कॉफी शॉप से बैठकर चाहे जो खा सकतेहैं ८" श्री शि

" "इतने 'पोलाईट वे' मे गोडास्कर को क्यों हटा रहे हो मैंनेजर तुम तो 'सख्त' भाषा में भी गोडास्कर को जाने के लिए कह सकते हो ।।। इसलिए कह सकते हो क्योकि एसओ.सीटी से लेकर पुलिस कमिश्नर तक यहां अाते-जाते ही नहीं बल्कि 'ओब्लाईज' भी होते हैं।।। इस होटल के मालिक से कमिश्नर साहब की दोस्ती भी है । गोडास्कर यहां से नहीं हटा तो एक फोन तुम अपने मालिक को भी करोगे । दूसरा फोन मालिक कमिश्नर साहब को करेगा और तीसरा फोन कमिशनर साहब गोडास्कर के मोबाईल पर करेंगे । गोडास्कर को फोनों पर यहां से हट जाने का हुक्म मिलेगा! गौडास्कर ने 'अलाप-बलाय' गाई तो इस इलाके से ही हटा दिया जाएगा ।"


"आप तो खुद इतने समझदार है कि. . . ।" लाबी मेनेजर ने अपना वाक्य जानबूझकर अधूरा छोड़ दिया । "

" हां ,समझदार तो है गोडास्कर ।। गोडास्कर की समझदारी में तुम्हें कमी कोई कमी नजर नहीं अाएगी इसलिए लाबी से जा रहा हूं मगर ।"
उसने भी लाँबी मेनेजर की तर्ज पर वाक्य जानबूझकर अधूरा छोड़ा । चॉकलेट का आखिरी सिरा मुंह में डाला और उसे 'चिंगलता' हुआ बोला….-“मेजा घूमा हुआ है गोडास्कर का, किसी से यूंही पूछता फिरेगा कि उसने होटल में कमरा क्यों हुक कराया है साफ-साफ सुनो , गोडास्कर को आज रात तुम्हरे होटल , बल्कि उन 'साहैवान' के सुईट में कोई क्राइम होने की "सुगन्थ' आ रही है । वह क्राईम न हो पाए, इसलिए झक मार रहा हूं यहां! क्राईम हो गया तो काफी मशहूर हो जाता तुम्हारा ये होटल । शरीफ लोग फेमिली के साथ आने से पहले पांच भी पैंसठ बार सोचा करेगे । 
फिर मत कहना-गोडास्कर ये तुमने क्या हो जाने दिया । क्राईम अभी हुआ नहीं है इसलिए फिलहाल तुम भी, तुम्हारा मालिक भी और कमिश्नर साहव भी गौडास्कर को यहाँ जाने लिए कह सकते है मगर एक बार यदि इस चार दीवारी के अंदर क्राईम हो गया तो सारे होटल में दनदनाता घूमेगा गोडास्कर उस वक्त कमिश्नर साहव तक गोडास्कर को यहां से जाने के लिए नहीं कह सकेगे । तुम्हारी और तुम्हारे मालिक की तो बिसात क्या है ।"' कहने के बाद गोडास्कर ने मेनेजर की प्रतिक्रिया तक जानने की केशिश नहीं की । घूमा और तेज कदमों के साथ पारदर्शी कांच के उस विशाल दरवाजे की तरफ़ बढ गया जिसे पार करके ओबराय से बाहर निकला जा सकता था ।


कुछ देर तक मेनेजर ठगा--सा अपने स्थान पर खडा रहा । फिर लपककर नागपाल के नजदीक पहुंचा जो अभी तक आ जहाँ का तहां खड़ा भुनभुना रहा था ।


मेनेजर ने कहा-"अ्पको जो कष्ट हुआ उसके लिए खेद है सर ।"


"लेकिन उसनै मुझसे पूछा ही क्यो, कि मैंने सुईट किसलिए लिया है?" लाबी मेनेजर के लगा'--अगर उसने वह सब बता दिया, जो गोडास्कर ने कहा था तो नागपाल पूरी तरह उखड जाएगा इसलिए बात बदलकर बोला---“सर, आमतौर पर तो हम लोग पुलिस को यहा' एन्टर ही नही होने देते । वह तो बात बस यह थी कि आज़ दोपहर होटल में एक संदिग्ध आदमी देखा गया । सफाई इंचार्ज ने फोन करके इन्सपैक्टर को बूला लिया । सफाई करने बाली महिला ने यह कह दिया कि बह संदिग्ध अादमी कह रहा था…"मुझे नागपाल ने दो बजे बुलाया था । बस इन्सपैक्टर ने इस बेस पर आपसे बातचीत करनी शुरू कर दी ।"

----------


## anita

" पर बह था कौन? मैंने तो किसी को टाईम नहीं दिया ।"


"सर होगा कोई सिरफिरा आप क्यो टेंशन लेते है । वह अपके कमरे के आसपास ही सफाई करने वाली महिला को मिला था । महिला ने वहां टहलने का कारण पूछा । उसने आपका नाम लेकर बहाना मार दिया होगा ।"


नागपाल का जी चाहा, पूछे…"उसे मेरा नाम कैसे फ्ता लग गया---मगर तभी उसकी नजर, रिसेप्शन पर लगी बाल क्लॉक पर पड़ी---सवा आठ हो थे ! बिनम्र को ठीक नौ बजे पहुंचना था । उससे पहले बिंदू पहुचनी जरूरी थी ओंर बिंदू को तब पहुंचना जब वह ग्रीन सिग्नल देता ।

"टाईम बहुत कम रह गया है ।’ ऐसा सोचकर नागपाल ने लाँबी मैनेजर से 'थैक्यू' कहा और लिफ्ट नम्बर चार की तरफ बढ़ गया ।
फ्रिज के पीछे बिज्जू के कान खडे हो गए ।


आवाज "की होल में चाबी डाली जाने की थी । पलभर बाद चाबी के घूमने और फिर 'क्लिक' की आवाज अाई ।


दरवाजा खुलने की आवाज भी उसने साफ़ सुनी । फिर पदचापृ, कट की आवाज के साथ लाइट अॉन हो गई ।।


इस एहसास ने उसे रोमांचित कर दिया कि कोई कमरे मे अा चुका है । दिल असामान्य गति से धडकने लगा ।


अचानक उस वक्त वह बुरी तरह बौखला उठा जब फ्रिज जोर से हिला ।

एक बार को तो यही लगा फ्रिज को उसके स्थान से हटाया जा रहा है! शायद किसी को इल्प होगया है कि वह फ्रिज के पीछे छुपा है मगर नहीं, ऐसा नहीं था । केवल दरवाजा " खोला गया था।। पल भर बाद ही बंद कर दिया गया ।।


उसके बाद करीब दो मिनट तक बिज्जू को कोई आवाज सुनाई नहीं दी।।


फिर------धम्म की आवाज अाई ।

जैसे कोई सोफे पर बेठा नहीं बल्कि गिरा हो ।


एक लाईटर 'आन' हुआ शायद सिगरेट सुलगाई जा रही थी । कुछ देर बाद तम्बाकू के धुवें की गंथ आई।।

सिगरेट की तलब बिज्जूको भी लगी । वह तलब, जिसे वह लगातार दबाए रहा था ।। दबानी इसलिए पडी थी क्योकि उसने सोचा था कमरे में आने बाले को अगर अाते ही सिगरेट की गंध मिली तो चोंक सकता है ।



'तलब' को दबाए विज्जू ने हल्का सा सिर निकालकर झांका । सोफे पर बैठे शख्स का सिर दिखाई दिया । उसने सिर ही से पहचान लिया वह नागपाल था । जिस सोफे पर बैठा था, फ्रिज की तरफ़ उसकी बैक थी अतः आराम से देखते रहने पर विज्जू -को कोई दिक्कत नहीं हुई । नागपाल के सोफे से उठते ही लह अपना सिर बापस फ्रिज के पीछे खीच सकता था।। बिज्जू ने सेंटर टेबल पर रखी विस्लरी की बोतल भी देख ली थी । बह समझ गया-फ्रिज खोलकर नागपाल ने पानी निकाला था ।।।।।।।।।।।।।

----------


## anita

फिर उसने नागपाल को मोबाईल पर एक नम्बर डायल करते देखा । नम्बर मिलाने के वाद मोबाईल कान से लगाया , और कुछ देर बाद बोला-----" कहां हो तुम?" 


पता नहीं दूसरी तरफ से क्या कहा गया । जवाब मे नागपाल ने कहा-------," मैं पहुच चुका हूं ।"

दूसरी तरफ़ की आवाज बिज्जू के कानो तक पहुचते का सवाल ही नहीं था ।


' "हां ! मुझे यहां पहुचने में देर हो गई" नागपाल के लहजे में थोडी

झुंझलाहट थी---"था तो राईट टाईम ही मगर लाबी में एक सिरफिरा इंस्पेक्टर टकरा गया । पन्द्रह मिनट खा गया साला । पूछने लगा---" मैंने
सुइंट किस मकसद से लिया है?" 


दुसरी तरफ से पुन: कुछ कहा गया ।


कहा कुछ ऐसा गया था जिसे सुनकर नागपाल थोड़ा बौखला गया । जल्दी से बोला-------" नहीं! घबराने की कोई बात नहीं है । शुरू में मैं भी यह सोचकर हड़बड़ा गया था कि कहीं उसे हमारे द्वारा विनम्र को " फंसाए जाने की भनक तो नहीं लग गई है मगर यह बात नहीं निकली। उसे तो किसी पतले-दुबले शख्स की तलाश थी । पूछ रहा था----मैंने किसी को दोपहर दो बजे सुईट में मिलने का टाईम तो नहीं दिया था । मेरी तो समझ में नहीं अाया साला बक क्या रहा था । हंगामा मचा दिया मैंने । लॉबी मेनेजर को बुला लिया । उससे क्या---इंस्पेक्टर के किसी कस्टमर से ऐसे सवाल पूछने का क्या हक है । सुईट वापस करने तक की धमकी दे डाली । कहा-या तो इंस्पेक्टर को लॉबी से बाहर निकलो या मुझे इस होटल में नहीं रहना । अंतत: उन्हें इंस्पेक्टर को होटल से 'निकालना पड़ा ।"

----------


## anita

जिस वक्त दूसरी तरफ़ से कुछ कहा जा रहा था उस वक्त यह "इन्फारमैशन' बिज्जू के होश उडाए दे रही थी कि किसी इंस्पेक्टर को उसकी तलाश थी और वह होटल कीं लाबी ने मंडरा रहा था ।


एक बार फिर उसके कानो में नागपाल की आवाज पडी । मोबाईल पर कह रहा था--“नहीँ! यह मीटिंग स्थगित नहीं की जा सकती । विनम्र पहले ही यहां अाने के लिए तैयार नहीं था । सचमुच यह बिजनेस की बाते अपने आँफिस के अलावा कहीं नहीं करता । उसे बुलाने के लिए मैंने क्या-क्या पापड बेले हैं, मैं ही जानता हूं ।
अगर यह मीटिंग स्थगित की गई तो फिर कभी हमे विनम्र को शीशे में उतारने का मौका नहीं मिलेगा ।

इंरपेक्टर की मौजूदगी को इतनी गहराई से लेने की जरूरत नहीं है ।। वैसे भी बता चुका हुं, उसे लॉबी से निकाला जा चुका है ।"

बिज्जू समझ चुका था---नागपाल बिंदू से बात कर रहा है ।।।


वह कान वहीं लगाए रहा क्योंकि नागपाल की बाते बिंदू के काम की हों या न हों परन्तु उसके काम की ज़रूर थी । उसे उन्हीं वातों से 'बाहर' की स्थिति का पता लगना था । दूसरी तरफ से बोलने बाली बिंदु की बात सुनने के बाद नागपाल ने कहा------"ये तो ठीक है! होटल के बाहर रहंकर होटल के मुख्य द्वार की चौकसी करने से इंस्पेक्टर को. कोई नहीं रोक सकता । मगर, मेरे ख्याल से जरुरत से ज्यादा ही सोच रही हो । इंस्पेक्टर अगर ऐसा करता है तो मेरी या तुम्हारी सेहत पर क्या फर्क पड़ता है? 

होटल में असख्य लोगों का आवागमन होगा । उनमें से एक तुम होगी । प्लान के मुताविक तुम्हें सेबिन फ्लोर तक आने बाले नम्बर फौर से सफर नहीं करना है । तुम्हें लिफ्ट नम्बर फिफ्थ में जाना है जो पन्द्रहवीं मंजिल तक जाती है सेविन फ्लोर तक वह कहीं रुकती ही नहीं । उसका पहला ‘स्टापेज' फ्लोर नम्बर आठ पर है । तुम्हें उससे "टेंथ फ्लोर' पर उतरना है । उसके बाद लिफ्ट नम्बर फिफ्थ के लिपट मैंन की नजर में तुम "टेथ फ्लोर पर कहीं गई होंगी । यह सारी 'प्रीक्रोशंस’ हमने इसलिए निर्धारित की थी ताकि कोई यह न जान सके कि इस सुईट मे विनम्र से मैं नहीं तुम मिली थी । अब मैं इस बात पर अाता हुं इंस्पेक्टर को या किसी और| को इस सुईट में होने वाली तुम्हारी और विनम्र की मुलाकात का पता लग जाता । तब भी हमारी सेहत पर क्या फर्क पड़ने वाला है । ऐसा क्राईम तो हम कर नहीं रहे जिसके एवज में कोई हमें फांसी पर चढा देगा । तुम्हारे जरिए, तुम्हारे समर्पण के जरिए विनम्र से एक ठेका लेने की कोशिश की जाएगी । ऐसा तो आजकल आमतौर पर होता है । एक बालिग के स्त्री और एक बालिग पुरुष अपनी सहमति से बंद कमरे में चाहे जो करें , कोई कानून नहीं टूटता । कानून तव टूटता है जव उनने से किसी की असहमति हो । कोई एक पक्ष दूसरे पक्ष साथ जबरदस्ती कर रहा हो । तुम जानती हो---यहां ऐसा कुछ होने वाला नहीं है । फिर इतना क्यों डर रही हो?"

----------


## anita

जवाब में पुन: दूसरी तरफ से कुछ कहा गया ।।।।



" ठीक है । " नागपाल ने कहा -- " अब तुम जल्दी से यहां पहूंच जाओ । साढ़े आठ बज गये हैं । मुझे तुम ठीक पौने नौ बजे यहां चाहीए ।" कहने के बाद दूसरी तरफ से बिंदू को कुछ कहने का मौका दिए बगैर उसने मोबाईल अॉफ कर दिया ।
कालबेल बजी ।

नागपाल ने यूं झपटकर दरबाजा खोला जैसे इसी धड़ी का इंतजार कर रहा था !

सामने बिंदू खड़ी थी ।

वह पांच मिनट लेट थी ।

इसी कारण झल्लाए हुए नागपाल ने बरस पड़ने के लिए मुंह खोला, मगर वह खुला का खुला रह गया ।।।


यह तो उसे मालूम था बिंदू सुंदर है, सैक्सी नजर आती है ।। इसलिए तो उसे इस काम के लिए चुना था । ।


इतनी मोटी रकम देनी कबूल की थी मगर , इतनी ज्यादा सुन्दर है। वनने सबंरने के बाद इस कदर सेक्सी नजर आएगी, इसकी तो कल्पना ही नहीं कर सका था ।


बिंदू पर नजर पड़ते ही उसका दिल धक्क से रह गया था ।

उस एक पल के लिये मानो धड़कना ही भूल गया था ।।


अपनी अबोध गति को रोक कर जैसे दिल भी बिंदू और सिर्फ बिंदू को ही देखता रह गया ।।


नागपाल का मुंह जो उस पर बरस पड़ने के लिये खुला था उससे केवल एक ही लफ्ज निकला ---" वंडरफुल ।"

----------


## anita

बिंदू मुसकुराई| 


उफ्फ ।।


नागपाल के कलेजे को वह मुस्कान ब्लेड की धार की मानिन्द चीरती चली गई ।


गुलाब की पंखुड़िओं जैसे होठों पर नेचुरल कलर की लिपिस्टिक में मिलाकर जाने उसने क्या लगाया था कि होंठ रसभरी गिलौरी जैसे लग रहे थे ।। बड़ी बड़ी आखें आई ब्रो के कारण कुछ और बड़ी नजर आरही थी । यू जगमगा रही थी मानो जैसे सूर्य की किरनें पड़ने पर स्वच्छ जल जगमगाया करता है ।।
उसके जिस्म से निकलने बाली परफ्यूम की भीनी भीनी सुंगन्ध नागपाल के नधूनों में धूसने के बाद उसे अंदर तक आनन्दित करती चली गई ।।


जो हेयर स्टाईल उसने बनाया था वह उसके मुखड़े पर इतना फब रहा था जैसे बालों को उस स्टाईल से गूंथने का चलन बना ही उस मुखड़े के लिये हो ।।


वह काली ड्रैस पहने हुये थी ।


नागपाल को लगा -- गोरे जिस्म पर इस ड्रैस से ज्यादा और कोइ ड्रैस जंच ही नहीं सकती थी ।।


उसमें आगे की तरफ चैन लगी हूई थी , चैन इतनी खूली हूइ थी कि दोंनो कबूतरों के बीच की धाटी बस इतनी नजर आ रही थी कि देखने बालों का दिल चाहे --" थोड़ी सी और नजर आनी चाहिए ।"


नागपाल का दिल चाहा भी --- हाथ बड़ा कर चेन को थोड़ी सी और खोल दे ।।।


लिबास के अंदर की चोटियां गर्व से खड़ी थी । नागपाल झुका । काले भद्धे और मोटे होंठ चोटियों की और बड़ाये ।

----------


## anita

" नो नो मिस्टर नागपाल ।" कहने के साथ ही बिंदू ने खुद को पीछे हटा लिया ।


नागपाल झुका का झुका ही रह गया । सुअर जैसे चेहरे पर एेसे भाव थे जैसे बिल्ली के सामने से मलाई से भरी हाड़ी हटा ली गई हो । वह बापस सीधा होकर बोला -- " क्यों नही ?"


" मैं पूछती हूं क्यों ? आज तो बिंदू की आवाज भी उसे खास खनकदार लगी ---" क्यों होने दूं ऐसा ?"


" म मैंने तुंम्हें पांच लाख में ........


" अपने लिए नहीं ।" बिंदू ने उसकी बात काटी --- " वे पांच लाख विनम्र के लिए दिये हैं । विनम्र भारद्वाज को शीशे में उतारने के लिये ।"
इतनी प्रोफेशनल भी न वनो । मैं एक बार इन्हे चूम ही लूंगा तो तुम्हारा क्या घिस जाएगा?" 


बिंदू खिलखिलाकर हंस पड़ी । खिलखिलाहट का कारन था---नागपाल द्वारा बात को 'नदीदो' की तरह कहने का अंदाज और. . नागपाल को उसके खिल-खिलाने की आवाज ऐसी लगी जैसे संगमरमर के फर्श पर सच्चे मोती बिखरते चले गए हों सफेद रंग के ठीक वैसे मोती जैसे मोतियों की माला उसने अपनी सुराहीदार गर्दन से पहनी हुई थी । तीन लड़ी बाली माला थी वह जो काले लिबास के साथ यूं लग रही थी मानो गगन पर ईद का चांद मुस्करा रहा ही । नागपाल को कहना पडा…"मेने कोई चुटकुला सुना दिया क्या?"



"चुटकला ही तो था वह । चुटकला ही तो था ।" ख़नकदार आवाज के साथ बिंदू कहती चली गई…-"एक ही सेन्टेस मैं तुमने दो बाते कह दी! पहली----' इतनी प्रोफेशनल न बनू । दूसरी -तुम्हें अपने सीने को चूमने दूं तो मेरा क्या घिस जाएगा? सच कहा तुमने! कुछ नहीं धिसेगा । लेकिन अगर यूंही, फ्री में किसी ऐरे-गेरे को चूमने दूं तो इन्हें चूमने की "मोटी कीमत' कौन देगा ।"


" पक्की । बहुत ही पवक्री प्रोफेशनल हो तुम ।"


"बनना पड़ता है । न बने तो तुम जैसे मर्द मुझ जैसी लडकियों को फ्री में बकोट डाले ।" एक बोर फिर खिलखिलाकर कहने के बाद वह बोली-------"अंदर भी जाने दोगे या नहीं?"

----------


## anita

"आओं आओ!" नागपाल के मस्तिस्क को झटका-सा लगा । सचमुच उसे पहली बार ख्याल अाया था कि विंदू और वह अभी तक दरवाजे ही पर खडे हैं ।


हड़बड़ाकर एक तरफ हटता हुआ बोला---‘प्लीज कम इन ।"

वहआगे बढी ।


लहराकर उसके-नजदीक से'निक्ली तो लगा…जेसे चल नहीं रही थी बल्कि कालीन से थोड़ा ऊपर उड़ रही थी ।


नागपाल ने दरवाजा बंद किया ।


घूमा।


नजर सोफासेट की तरफ बढ रही विंदू की पीठ पर पड़़ी ।।


वह उसके पीछे बढ़ ना सका । वस घूरता सा रह गया ।


सोफासेट के नजदीक पहूंचकर बिंदू घूमी और बोली --" विनम्र के आने का टाईम होरहा है !"


नागपाल को झटका सा लगा । बिंदू के आने के बाद उसे टाईम का होश ही न रहा । उल्टा बिंदू याद दिला रही थी ।

" हां । इस वक्त तो जाना ही पड़ेगा ।" कहकर सुइट से बाहर निकल गया ।।
नौ आठ पर उसने सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीऩ की कॉलबेल का स्वीच दबा दिया ।। मुश्किल से आधे मिनट बाद दरबाजा खुला । विनम्र थोड़ा हडबड़ा गया । कारण था -- दरबाजा किसी लड़की के द्वारा खोला जाना ।

उसकी उम्मीद के मुताबिक नागपाल का चेहरा नजर आना चाहिए था ।

----------


## anita

"सॉरी ।" कहने के साथ साथ उसने दरबाजे से हटना चाहा कि बिंदू ने हाथ बड़ा कर कलाई पकड़ ली ।। साथ ही कहा --- " आप बिल्कुल सही दरबाजे पर खड़े हैं मिस्टर विनम्र ।"


पता नहीं बिंदू की पकड़ में क्या था कि विनम्र को अपने सम्पूर्ण जिस्म में करेंट सा प्रवाहित होता लगा ।। आखें उसके रसभरे होठों पर चिपककर रह गई थी । बि'दू उसकेे लिए अजनबी धी मगर उसकी मुस्कान में था--घोर अपनत्व विनम्र ने खुद को किसी ओर ही दुनिया में पहुचने से रोकते हुए कहा…"मैं यहां मिस्टर नागपाल से मिलने आया था ।" "जानती हूं।" कहने के साय बिंदू ने सोधे-सीधे उसकी आंखों में झांका। "


लोग अक्सर कहा करते थे-"विनम्र तुम्हारी अांखों में चुम्बकीय शक्ति है' मगर, उसे लगा--लोग गलत कहते थे । चुम्बकीय शक्ति तो इसे कहते हैं । इसे, जो लडकी की आंखों में नजर अा रही है । वेहद चमकदार थी वे । कोशिश-के बस्वजूद विनम्र उन आंखों से नजरें न हटा सका । उनके 'सम्मोहऩ’ से निकलने के लिए काफी मेहनत करनी पडी । अपनी आवाज क़हीं दूर से आती महसूस हुई---"मिस्टर नागपाल कहां है?"

"आप तो आईए" उसकी आवाज मैं "चाश्नी जैसी मिठास थी ।

विनम्र हिचका ।

बिदू-उसका हाथ छोडकर एक तरफ हट गई -अंदाज रास्ता देने वाला था।

अंदर दाखिल होते विनम्र ने कहा…"नागपाल ने मुझे नौ बजे का टाईम दिया था ।। बे अब तक नहीं आए ?"

"कमाल है मिस्टर बिनम्र।" वह दरवाजा बंद करने के साथ बोली-----" जो सामने है उससे तो ठीक से मिल नहीं रहे और जो नहीं है, उसके बारे में बार-बार पूछ रहे है "।’"

विनम्र ने योड्री सख्ती से कहना चाहा ---" मैं यहां मिस्टर नागपाल से..... "



उसने विनम्र का वाक्य पूरा नहीं होने दिया------" नई जनरेशन के लड़के लड़की को सामने देखकर इस क़दर 'नर्वस' तो नहीं होते ।"


"न-नर्वस?" बौखलाकर विनम्र को कहना" पड़ा---"म मैं भला-नर्वस क्यों होने लगा?"

----------


## anita

" अपने पेशे की माहिर विंदू अच्छी तरह जानती थी कि शिकार को जाल में फंसाने के लिए चोट कव और कहां की जानी चाहिए । विनम्र नर्वस था या नहीं मगर ऐसा कहकर उसने उसे यह साबित करने पर मजबूर कर दिया कि वह नर्वस नही है ।। यह साबित करने की भावना अब विनम्र की कमरे से बाहर नहीं जाने दे सकती थी ।
दूसरे तीर के
रूप मे
बिंदूने अपनी आँखे थोड़ी तिरछी की । उन्ही तिरछी आंखी से उसकी तरफ देखती हुई बौली---" हो तो रहे हो थोड़े से ।"


"व-बिल्कुल नहीं ।" बिनम्र ने अपनी आबाज मे कंन्फिडेंस लाते हुए कहा ओर. . यही तो चाहती थी बिंदू। यही जबाब सुनने के लिए उसने नर्वस होने का आरोप लगाया था ।


वह उसके नजदीक से गुजरकर सोफासैट के नजदीक पहुंचती हुई बोली-------" ऐसा ना होता तो अब तक कम-से-कम मेरा नाम तो पूछ ही चुके होते !"



"क्या नाम है तुम्हारा?" बिनम्र ने साबित किया वह नर्वस नहीं है ।

“बिंदू ।" सेंटर टेबल के नजदीक पहुंचकर वह वापस उसकी तरफ घूमी ।


' 'असल मैं मुझे यहां किसी लड़की से मुलाकात होने की उम्मीद नहीं थी । मैं तो नागपाल से मिलने...

"मैं उनकी सैकेट्री हूं " एक बारफिर उसने विनम्र का बाक्य काटा ।

विनम्र के मुंह से यही एक लफ्ज निकल सका…"औह ।"


"यहां आकर बैठने मे कोईं हर्ज है क्या?" बिंदू ने सोफा चेयर की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा ।।।


"हर्ज तो नहीं है मगर मैं यहां पर विजनेस कीबातें करने आयाथा।"

----------


## anita

विनम्र को बाधें रखने के लिये बिंदू को कहना पड़ा ---" दो ही बाते तो जानने अाए है अाप यहाँ । पहली--भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी में पाठक जेसे गगोल के और कितने अादमी है? दूसऱी---यह क्वीलिटी में क्या हेराफेरी कर रहा है?"

"तो तुम यह भी जानती हो?"


"शायद नागपाल साहव से बेहतर ।"


"नागपाल से बेहतर?"


" 'क्योकि यह सब पता कर मैंने ही बताया है ।" बिंदू ने कहा नागपाल साहब ने अपने यहां नौकरी देने के बाद मुझे सबसे पहला काम यही दिया था ।
उनकी वेदना यह थी कि पिछले एक साल से उन्हें भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का कोई काम नहीं मिल रहा था । हर काम गगोल हथिया लेता । मिस्टर नागपाल जानना चाहते थे---"ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है था । हर बार मिस्टर गगोल के टेंडर में भरी रकम उनके टेंडर से कम क्यों निकलती है और इतने कम पर गगोल काम कैसे कर रहा है? इस राज का कारण पता लगाने का काम उन्होंने मुझे सौंपा । मेने क्या कैसे किया, यह एक लम्बी कहानी है । सुनने में शायद आपकी दिलचस्पी नहीं होगी । निचोड़ ये है कि मैंने मिस्टर नागपाल को उन लोगों के सूची दी जो भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी में उनके खिलाफ़ और गगोल के फेवर में काम कर रहे थे । पाठक तो वहुत छोटा मोहरा है मिस्टर विनम्र. . . आपकी कम्पनी में गगोल के घुसपैठियों की सूची काफी लम्बी है । क्वालिटी में यह क्या-क्या और कैसी-कैसी हेराफेरियां कर रहा है, इस सबकी डिटेल सुबूतों के साथ मिस्टर नागपाल को मैंने ही दी है । जव , आपका यहाँ जाना निश्चित ही गया तो नागपाल साहब ने कहा'--बिदूं विनम्र साहब को जो चाहिए यह उन्हें मुझसे बेहतर तुम दे सकती हो तो क्यों न, मेरी जगह तुम ही उनसे मिल लो । इस तरह अाप यहाँ मिस्टर नागपाल की जगह मुझें देख रहे हैं ।"



विनम्र ने तुरन्त कुछ नहीं कहा । बिंदू ने जो कुछ बताया था कुछ देर उस पर विचार करता रहा । बिचार करने के बाद बोला ।


"मिस्टर नागपाल को मुझे प्रोग्राम में हुई तब्दीली के बारे मे बताना चाहिए था. ।"


"क्या आपको मुझसे बात करने ने एतराज है?"

----------


## anita

"मुझे भला क्या एतराज होगा ।" विनम्र ने कहा---" चलो! तुम ही कहो --क्या कहना है?"


"क्या अाप बैठेंगे नहीं?" बि'दू ने एक बार फिर नयनबाण चलाया ।

कुछ देर विनम्र खड़ा रहा फिर जाने क्या सोचकर अागे बढा और सोफा चेयर पर बैठ गया ।


बिंदू उसे बैठाने तक में कामयाब हो गई थी मगर जानती थी------" वह पूर्व शिकारों की तरह उसके 'रुपजाल' में उलझकर नहीं बैठा है बल्कि ये जानकारियां लेने बैठा है जो लेने यहाँ अाया था । यह स्थिति विंदू को अपनी शिकस्त जैसी लग रही थी ।
पहले ऐसा कभी नही हुआ था कि 'शिकार' उसके सामने रहते उसके अलावा कुछ सोच सका हो ।


"क्या लेगे?" विंदु ने मोहक मुस्कान के साथ पूछा ।


"कुछ नहीं! मेरे पास टाईम कम है ।"


"ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है मिस्टर विनम्रं कम से कम मेरी नौकरी का ख्याल तो आपको करना ही होगा ।"


" न न नौकरी का?"


"नागपाल को जव पता लगेगा मैं आपकी कोई सेवा नहीं कर पाई तो. . . ।" इतना कहकर वह स्वत: थोडी रुकी, फिर अागे बोली------'', क्या वे मुझे इस नौकरी पर रहने देगे? क्या छूटते ही यह नहीं कन्हेंगे कि जिस लडकी में मेरे मेहमान को कुछ पिलाने तक के टेलेन्ट नहीं है उसे नौकरी पर रखकर क्या करूगा ? "


" ओके ।" विनम्र धौड़ा मुस्कुराया-"अगर कुछ पिलाना जरुरी है तो पानी पिला दीजिए"'

" साबित हो गयाआपका केवल नाम ही विनम्र नहीं है बल्कि अंदर से भी एक विनम्र इंसान हैं । किसी लड़की की नोकरी बचाने के लिए कुए पीने के लिए तेयार हो जाना यह साबित करता है ।" कहने के बाद यह अपनी एड़ियों पर तेजी के साथ कुछ ऐसे अंदाज में घूमी कि उसके गोल नितम्ब ठीक विनम्र की आंखी के सामने यूं थरथराऐ जैसे मेज पर रखे पानी से भरे गुबारे थरथराए हो । फिर, उन्हें खास अंदाज में नचाती हुई फ्रिज की तरफ बढ़ी । भले ही विनम्र की तरफ उसकी पीठ थी परन्तु जानने की कोशिश यह कर रही थी कि विनम्र की नजर उसके नृत्य करते नितम्बों पर है या नहीं? और. . .उस वक्त उसने अपने अंतर में निराशा का भाव उतरते महसूस किया जव पीठ पर विनम्र के निगाहों की कोई चुभन महसूस नहीं की ।

----------


## anita

सचमुच विनम्र उसकी तरफ नहीं देख रहा था ।

उसने जेब से डनहिल का पैकिट निकालकर एक सिगरेट सुलगा ली थी । यह सिगरेट उसने खुद को "उन्ही' के प्रभाव से बचाने के लिए सुलगाई थी, जिनके आकर्षण में विंदु उसे बांधने का प्रयत्न कर रहीँ थी । ऐसा नहीं कि विनम्र पर उसके आकर्षक नितम्बो का कोई प्रभाव
नहीं पड़ा था । प्रभाव तो ऐसा पड़ा था कि उसे लग रहा था…बे अंग उसे अपनी तरफ़ खींच रहे हैं । बह 'खिंचना' नहीं चाहता था । दिलो-दिमाग मे यह डर समा रहा था कि कहीं वह "भटक" न जाए ।
इसी डर के कारण खुद को सिगरेट सुलगाने और फिर उसमें कश लगाने में व्यस्त किया था ।


उधर विंदु को लग रहा था-- आज की रात उसकी परीक्षा की रात है ।

लडका उसके 'ताप' से पिग्लने को तैयार नहीं है । फ्रिज का डोर खोलते वक्त उसने अपने टाप की चेन थोडी और खोल ली! इतनी कि ब्रा का ऊपरी हिस्सा थोड़ा नजर आने लगे ! उसे लगा था विनम्र को इतना जलवा दिखाना जरूरी है ।।


विंदू ने फ्रिज से ब्ल्यू लेवल की बोतल, दो गिलास ओऱ दो सोड़े निकाले ।

दस्वाजा बंद कंरने के साथ घूमी । विनम्र को अपनी तरफ न देखता देखकर एक बार फिर धक्का लगा । सोफे पर बैठा बह सिगरेट पी रहा था ।


" शीशे में तो उतारना है इस लडके को ।

ऐसा निश्चय करके वह सोफासेट की तरफ बढ गई ।

विनम्र के सामने पहुंचकर जव कांच की सेंटर टेबल पर बोतल, गिलास और सोडेे की बीतले रखीं तो विनम्र ने चौकते हुए कहा…"मैंने कैवल पानी मांगा था! यह सब क्या है?"

सामान सेटर टेवल पर रखते वक्त बिंदू के थोडा झुकने की जरुरत तो थी ही, लाभ उठाती हुई इतनी झुकी कि विनम्र की आंखे गले के पार . उसके वक्षस्थल की झलक देख सकें। साथ ही, आंखे उसकी आंखों में …डालती हुई बोली…क्यों कभी ली नहीं क्या?"

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> " अपने लिए नहीं ।" बिंदू ने उसकी बात काटी --- " वे पांच लाख विनम्र के लिए दिये हैं । विनम्र भारद्वाज को शीशे में उतारने के लिये ।"


हा-हा-हा..

कई साल हो गए इस उपन्यास को पढ़े हुए।

----------


## anita

"लं--ले तो लेता हूं । मगर. .. ।" वह हकला रह गया ।


बि'दूने सारे जहा' की ज्योति अपनी आंखों मैं इकटृठी करके पूछा---"मगर ?"


"बिजनेस की बातें करते वक्त नहीं लेता ।" उसने सम्भलकर कहा ।

नजर बिंदू द्वारा पेश किए जा रहे 'जलवे' पर नहीं पडने देना चहता था । 'खेली खाई विंदु' समझ गई कि वह खुद को 'पिघगलने' से रोकने की कोशिश कर रहा है । खुद की पोज मे रखकर बोली------" अब तक अाप बिजनेस का बातें पांच बजे से पहले अपने आँफिस मैं करते रहे हैं ।"


" करेक्ट ।" बिनम्र केवल इतना ही कह सका ।
सूरज ढलने के बाद कुछ ओंर नहीं, केवल यह पी जाती है ।" कहने के साथ उसने बोतल की सील तोड दी थी । विनम्र इंकार करना चाहता था मगर नहीं कर सका । बेचैनी-सी महसूस कर रहा था वह । कारण था…वह बिंदू के गले की तरफ देखना नहीं चाहता था । मगर चोटियां थी कि बार-बार नजर को खींच रही थी ।।


गिलासों में व्हिस्की और सोडा डालने के बाद एक गिलास उठाकर 'विनम्र' की तरफ बढ़ाते हुए कहा--" प्लीज ।"


वह चौंका । तंद्रा भंग होगई । गिलास उसके हाथ से लेता बोला --" थैंक्यू ।"

बिंदु ने गिलास उसके गिलास से टकराते हुए कहा --" चियर्स ।"


" चियर्स ।" विनम्र को भी कहना पडा ।


एक घूंट पीने के बाद बिंदू सीधी हो गई थी । उसकी आंखों के सामने अपने नितम्बों का नृत्य पेश करती सामने वाले सोफे पर जा बैठी ।

----------


## anita

'शिप' के बाद गिलास सेंटर टेबल पर रखते हुए विनम्र ने कहा-------'' विंदु अब हम काम की बाते करें तो बेहतर होगा ।"


"काम की बातें?"

"मुझे अपने आँफिस में गगोल के लिए काम करने वाले आदमियों की लिस्ट चाहिए ।"

" ल लिस्ट हां! क्यों नहीं?" कहने को तो वह कह गई मगर ऐसी कोई लिस्ट उसके पास थी कहां? लिस्ट रखने की उसने ज़रुरत ही महसूस नहीं की थी । कारण पिछले किसी भी मिशन के दौरान उस टापिक पर बात ही नहीं हुई थी जिसके 'बहाने' मीटिंग अरेंज की जाती थी । यह पहला शख्स था जो उसके द्वारा व्हिस्की सर्ब किए जाने के बाद भी 'मतलब की बात’ किए जा रहा था ।

बिंदू समझ नहीं पा रही थी विनम्र को कैसे पटरी पर लाये! अपनी हड़बड़ाहट को छुपाने के लिए उसने घूंट भरा! बोली-------" आप एन्जॉय करना नहीं जानते मिस्टर विनम्र"

" मतलब ?"


"मैं सामने हूं और आपको काम की बाते सूझ रही हैं !" बिंदू के दिल की बात जुबान पर अा गई ।

"तुम सामने हो! मतलब ।" वह चौंका---“मैं समझा नहीं ।"


" उफ्फ पहाँ सेन्द्रल ए.सी के बावजूद यहां कितनी गर्मी है ।" विनम्र को 'चित्त' करने की मंशा से उसने टॉप की चेन और खोल ली!


मुकम्मल ब्रा और उसमें कसा हुआ जिस्म नजर आने लगे ।


विनम्र के जहन में विस्फोट हुआ ।

भयंकर विस्फोट ।।


आंखों के सामने टी..वी. पर अधेड को गर्म कर रही लड़की नाच उठी ।

----------


## anita

मार डाल विनम्र । मार डाल इस लड़की को । विनम्र के अंदर बैठी ताकत ने उसे उकसाया------"जरा सोच'----मरने के बाद कितनी सुन्दर लगेगी ये! जव 'जहन' में यह सव गूंज रहा था तब उसकी आंखे विंदू के जिस्म पर जमी थी । स्थिर होकर रह गई थी बहाँ, और..........
बिंदू को लग रहा था----" उसका जादू गया है ।' होठों पर सफलता से लबरेज मुस्कान उभरी । मन ही मन खुद से कहा…"बचकर कहां जाएगा लड़के ! मुझसे आज तक कोई नहीं बच सका है ।

वह अपने स्थान से उठी ।



उठते वक्त जानबूझ कर कबूतरों में थरथराहट पैदा की ।

वह थरथराहट बारे में वह जानती थी कि-मर्द के अंदर तक हाहाकार मचा देती है ।


"विनम्र गला दबा दे इसका ।" अपने जहन की दीवार पर टक्कर मारती यह आवाज विनम्र को साफ़ सुनाई दी-------" फटी की फटी रह जाएगी इसकी चमकदार आंखें! कांच की गोलियों जैसी वेजान वे आंखें इससे कहीं ज्यादा सुन्दर लगेंगी जितनी अब लग रही है । बाह क्या सीन होगा । मजा आ जाएगा विनम्र मजा अा जाएगा ।।।"


बिंदू देख रही थी विनम्र की आंखो ने उसके सीने से हटने का नाम ही जो नहीं लिया । गदगद हो गई बह । बिनग्र को ऐसी अवस्था में पहुंचाकर उसे यह सुख मिल रहा था जो पहले कभी नहीं मिला था ।" जी चाह रहा था ठहाका लगाकर हंस पड़े । कहे---लड़के बहुत 'स्ट्राग' समझ रहा था न खुद को! अब क्यों घूरे जा रहा है इन्हे? इनके 'ताप' से बचने बाला दुनिया में पैदा ही नहीं हुआ । मगर, ऐसा कहा नहीं उसने! ठहाका भी नहीं लगाया! होठों पर केवल मुस्कान बिखेरी । निमंत्रण देने वाली मुस्कान' उसने सोच लिया था-जो कुछ दिमाग में आ रहा है उसे विनम्र से तब कहेगी जव वह उसका 'गुलाम' बन चुका होगा ।

वह विनम्र की तरफ बढ रही थी । जानती बी-------अब विनम्र भी खुद को उसकी तरफ बढने से नहीं रोक सकेगा।

वही हुआ ।


वह एक झटके के साथ खडा हो गया था ।

जहन की दीवारों से आवाज टकरा रहीं थी-किंत्तनी सुन्दर है यह लड़की । कितनी सैक्सी । यह किसी भी मर्द को पागल कर सकती है । दीवाना बना सकती है ।। इसे मर जाना चाहिए । अागे बढ विनम्र ।


खेल खत्म कर दे इसका । दबा दे गला । मरने से पहले जव यह जिंदा रहने के लिए छटपटाएगी तो कितना मजा अाएगा ।

----------


## anita

कितनी प्यारी होगी वह तडपन ।

वाह । इसे मरते देखना कितना रोमांचकारी होगा । अागे बढ विनम्र !! ये सुख लूटने के लिए तू कब से मरा जा रहा है । लूट ले! इससे अच्छा मौका फिर नहीं मिलेगा ।"


इस आवाज से प्रेरित विनम्र विंदू की तरफ बढा ।


उसे अपनी तरफ बढते देख बिंदू की निमंत्रण देती मुस्कान में सफलता का पुट मिसरी की तरह आ घुला । मुह से बगैर कुछ कहे उसने अपनी बाहे विनम्र की तरफ फैला दी । अंदाज ऐसा था जैसे उसे वाहों मे भरने के लिये मरी जा रही हो ।।।।।
फ्रिज के पीछे छुपे बिज्जू का कैमरा 'अबाध' गति से काम कर रहा था । . एक भी 'सीन को "मिस" नहीं करना चाहता था वह । एक-एक स्नेप उसे करोड़--करोड़ रुपये का लग रहा था । छातियां खोले बिंदू उसके कैमरे के ठीक सामने भी । बाहें फैलाए यह विनम्र की तरफ बढ़ रही ही और विनम्र उसकी तरफ़ ।


अगर यह कहा जाए फोटो खीचने के चक्कर में वह आवश्यक सावधानी बरतना भी भूल गया था तो गलत न होगा । "ऐंगिल' बदलने के चक्कर मे कई बार कोहनी फ्रिज से टकराई थी । आबाज भी हुई थी ।।।


फ्रिज थोड़ा हिला भी था परन्तु उस सबकी परवाह किए बगैर अपने काम में लगा रहा ।


उधर, बिंदू या विनम्र भी तो उन आवाजो को नहीं सुन पाए थे । फ्रिज के हिलने तक ने उनमे से किसी का ध्यान नहीं किया था । होता भी कैसे? वे एक-दूसरे की तरफ दीवानो की तरह बढ रहे थे ।


बिज्जू की 'जी' चहा था…इस वक्त उसके हाथ मे कैमरा नहीं, वीडियो कैमरा होना चाहिए था । यह सीन तो पूरी फिल्म बनाने लायक था ।

----------


## anita

एकाएक उसने विनम्र के वेहद नजदीक पहुंच चुकी बिंदु को चौंकते हुए देखा । कहते सुना---" अरे ! ये तुम हो किस मूड में हो विनम्र?"


बिनम्र बोला नही ।


बिंदू के चेहरे पर खौफ़ के भाव उभर अाए । अचानक डरी हुई नजर आने लगी थी वह ।


बिज्जू ने यह 'स्नेप' भी ले लिया ।


" विनम्र !" पीछे हटती हुई खौफजदा बिंदु चीख पड्री---"तुम्हें हो क्या गया है? "'
"वेइन्ताह सुन्दर हो तुम ।। गजब की सेक्सी ।" यह सब कहते वक्त विनम्र के दांत भिचे हुए थे । मुंह से मानो इंसान की नहीं दरिन्दे की आवाज निकल रही थी--" लडकी तेरे ये वक्ष जो इस वक्त रुई के गोले जैसे है अगर मर जाए तो पत्थर की तृरह सख्त हो जाएंगे । मुझे पत्थर जैसे सख्त वक्ष पसंद है । मरी हुई लड़क्री मुझे अच्छी लगती है । लाश की आंखें बहुत सेक्सी होती हैं ।"




विनम्र की आवाज और उसके शब्दों ने बिंदू के ही नहीं बिज्जू को भी हिलाकर रख दिया । ।


"व-विनम्र ।" भयक्रांत बिंदू पिछे हटती हुई बोली ---" ये तुम क्या कह रहे हो ?"



"बाह । मरते वक्त किसी लड़की का जिन्दगी के लिए छटपटाना कितना रोमचकारी होता है ।" बिंदू के सवाल का ज़वाब देने की जगह वह निरन्तर अागे बढता कहता चला गया…"मैं वो मंजर देखना चाहता हूं लड़की । मेरी आखें किसी तड़पती लड़की को देखने के लिए वहुत दिन से प्यासी है । आ…मैं तेरा गला दबा दूं ।।"



विनम्र इस वक्त आवाज ही से नहीं, शक्ल से भी दरिन्दा नजर अा रहा था । जिस्म का सारा खून सिमटकर सिर्फ और सिर्फ उसके चेहरे पर इकटृठा हो गया था । मस्तक और कनपटी की एक--एक नस साफ़ चमक रही थी । आखों में रोशन थे लाल रंग के बल्ब । बोहत ही डरावना लग रहा था वह । इतना ज्यादा कि उसे गुलाम वनाने सारी अंदाए भूलकर चीख पडी ।।

----------


## anita

"बचाओ -बचाओ ।

चीखना वह तीसरी बार भी चाहती थी मंगर चीख न सकी ।


उससे पहले विनम्र ने झपटकर उसकी गर्दन दबोच ली थी ।
पहली बार बिंदुं की जगह विनम्र का चेहरा बिज्जू कै कैमरे के सामने था । उसके हाथ ही नहीं सारा जिस्म सूखे पत्ते की मानिन्द कांप रहा था । वंह चीख पडना चाहता था मगर आवाज हलक में घुटकर रह गई ।।


उसका गला नहीं दबाया जा रहा था मगर हालत उसकी भी विंदु जैसी थी ।

वह देख रहा था--- बिंदु की बाहर निकल अाई जीभ को पलकों की सीमाएं तोड़कर कूद पड़ने के लिए तैयार आंखों को । रुकती सांसो को और खुद को मरने से बचाने के लिए उसकी छटपटाहट को ।

कान बिंदू की "गु--गू' पर हावी हो गई विनम्र की आवाज सुन रहे थे----"अब आ रहा है मजा! वाह । क्या तड़पन है तेरी! तडप और तड़प! जनूनी अवस्था में वह सव कहता विनम्र उसकी गर्दन पर दवाब बढाता चला गया ।


बिज्जू की आंखें एक हत्या होते देख रही थी ।

बह बिंदू को बचाना चाहता था ।

मगर लगा---यदि विनम्र को उसके यहां होने का पता लग गया तो वह उसे भी नहीं छोड़ेगा । विनम्र इस वक्त मासूम लड़का कहां था? वह तो दरिन्दा बना हुआ था! दरिन्दा ।।

और फिर !!!!


बिंदू के मुंह से निकलने बाली "गूं-गूं की आवाज़ ने दम तोड दिया । हाथ-पांय ढीले पड गए । उनमे कोई छटपटाहट नहीं थी ।

----------


## anita

विनम्र के हाथों में कंसी गर्दन हलाल हो चुके बकरे की मानिन्द लटकी रह गई थी ।


बिज्जू कै जहन में एक ही विचार कौधां ---" खेल खत्म । "


उस वक्त जाने कैसे उसे अपने हाथों में मोजूद कैमरे का ख्याल आया ? इधर उसने बटन दबाया उधर विनम्र ने अपने हाथ बिंदू की गर्दन से हटा लिए । लाश "धप्प' की आवाज के साथ कालीन पर जा गिरी । उसकी गर्दन में मौजूद सच्चे मोतियों की माला विनम्र की अंगुषियों में उलझकर रह थी ।


वह टूट गई ।
सफेद रंग के मोती कालीन पर दूर--दूर तक बिखर गए ।


उछलता, कूदता और लुढ़कता हुआ एक मोती फ्रिज के पीछे भी आ घुसा । ठीक वहा जहाँ बिज्यू था! मारे खौफ के बिज्जू का यह हाल हो गया था कि मोती को फौरन ही अंगुली मारकर बापस लाश की तरफ लुढ़का दिया । कछ ऐसे अंदाज में वह मोती नहीं मर्डर वेपन हो ।



विनम्र अपने कदमों में पड्री लाश और बिघरे मोतियों को फटी-फटी आंखों से देख रहा था ।।



अंदाज ऐसा था जैसे यह सब उसने नहीं, किसी और ने किया हो ।


चेहरे पर मोजूद हिंसा के भाव खौफ के भावो में तब्दील होते चले गए । आंखे बिंदू की लाश से हटने का नाम नहीं ले रही थी । उसकी जीभ और
आंखें बाहर निकली हुई थीं । विनम्र को लगा---बिंदू जीभ निकालकर उसे चिड़ा रहीहै। आंखें उसी को घूर रही हैं ।।



उसका हर अंग ढीला और शिथिल पड़ चुका था ।

----------


## anita

विनम्र ने दोनों हाथों से अपना चेहरा ढांप लिया! और. . . . .


बिज्जू स वक्त दंग रह गया जब विनम्र क्रो फूट…फूट कर रोते देखा ।। यह बात उसकी समझ से पूरी तरह बाहर थी कि हत्यारा हत्या करने के बाद रो क्यों रहा है? चेहरे पर मौजूद आंखे तक ढांप ली थीं उसने । जैसे लाश को देखना न चाहता हो ।



चेहरे को यूंही ढांपे वह रोता हुआ लाश के नजदीक से हटा । कदम ऐसे डगमगाए थे जैसे क्षमता से कई गुनी ज्यादा पी गया हो । सोफे पर जा गिरा । वहाँ भी बस हाथो से चेहरा छुपाए रोता रहा । बिज्जू की समझ मे ना आ रहा था "ये हो क्या रहा है?" न ही यह 'इन हालात वह क्या करे ?' 

रोते हुए विनम्र के फोटो ले डाले उसने ।
बिज्जू की समझ में नहीं आ रहा था विनम्र क्या सोच रहा है, क्या कर रहा है! कभी रोने लगता । कभी सामान्य नजर जाता था । कभी उसके चेहरे पर किसी ठोस निश्चय की परछाई नजर जाने लगती थी ।



अब बाथरूम में गया था ।



दिमाग में सवाल अाया--" वह बाथरुम ने क्यों गया है?" 


दिल जोर जोर से पसलियों पर सिर टकरा रहा था । 'जी' चाह रहा था'--फ्रिज़ के पीछे से निकले! देखने की केशिश तो करे वह बाथरुम में कर क्या रहा है मगर ऐसा करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा'सका । जानता धा----अगर विनम्र को यहाँ उसकी मोज़दूगी का एहसास हो गया तो उसका भी वहीं हस्र होगा जो बिंदू का हुआ है ।


उसका खात्मा करते वक्त जो भाव विनम्र के चेहरे पर थे उन्हें याद करके बिज्जू के तिरपन कांप गए ।

----------


## anita

उसने छूपे रहने में भलाई समझी ।


मुश्किल से दस सेकण्ड बाद सुईट में बाथरुम का दरवाजा बंद होने की आवाज गूंजी । फिर, विनम्र नजर अाया ।


इस वक्त उसके हाथ में सफेद रंग का एक रोएदार टॉवल था । टॉवल लिए वह लाश के नजदीक पहुचा।


बिज्जू का दिल धाड़ धाड़ करके बज रहा था ।


कैमरा एक बार फिर सम्भाल लिया । बिनम्र लाश के सिरहाने, घुटनों के बल बैठ गया ।


बिज्जू ने देखा-----कुछ देर बाद लाश की गर्दन को टॉवल से रगड रहा था । बिज्जू ने यह दृश्य कैमरे में कैद कर लिया ।
गर्दन को चारो तरफ से अच्छी तरह रगड़ने के वाद विनम्र ने एक बार फिर ऐसी हरकत की जो बिज्जू की समझ मेंं नहीं आईं । टॉवल का फंदा बनाकर वह ठीक इस तरह लाश की के चारो तरफ कस रहा था के जैसे जीवित व्यक्ति को मार डालने की कोशिश कर रहा हो ।


बिज्जू को यह हरकत अजीब लगी ।


पागलपन से भरी । वह बिंदू को दुवारा मारने की कोशिश क्यों कर रहा था? क्या उसे शक था कि बिंदू में अभी एकाध सांस बाकी है? अगर यह ऐसा सोच रहा था तो गधा था । बेवकूफ़ था । यह तो कभी की मर चुकी थी ।।


अंतत: विनम्र ने टॉवल वहीं, उसी पोजीशन में छोड़ा और खड़ा हो गया ।


लाश नजदीक खड़ा विनम्र कुछ देर तक कमरे का निरीक्षण करता रहा । उस "क्षण बिज्जू ने खुद को पूरी तरह फ्रिज के पीछे कर लिया था ।


फिर, उसने दूर जाती पदृचाप सुनी ।

----------


## anita

सुईट का मुख्यद्वार खुला और बंद हो गया ।



हत्या करने के बाद इतने आराम से निकल गया हत्यारा? 


और वह ।।।



वह अभी तक यहा का यही है।



यदि इस वक्त कोई सुईट में आ जाए! जाहिर है-वह लाश पर नजर पडते ही चीखने वाली मशीन की तरह चीखना शुरु कर देगा! पलक झपकते ही हुज्जूम लग जाएगा ।


निकल भागने का कोई मौका नहीं मिलेगा उसे अगर यह लाश के साथ पकड़ा गया तो लोग उसे ही हत्यारा समझेंगे ।

"हे भगवाना ! ये क्या बेवकूफी कर रहा हूं मैं ? क्यों छूपा हुआ हूं अभी तक यहां?"


"निकलकर भाग क्यों नहीं जाता?' 


इन सब विचारों ने उसे फ्रिज के पीछे से बाहर निकल अाने पर मजबूर कर दिया ।


सबसे पहली नजर मुख्य द्वार पर पडी ।


वह 'लॉक' था ।

----------


## anita

राहत की सांस ली । फिर सोचा--" मैं गधा हूं ! भला कोई हत्यारा कैसे साबित कर सकता हैं? मेरे पास कैमरा है । वह कैमरा जो सारी दुनिया को साफ-साफ़ बता देगा 'हत्या' किसने और किस तरह की है ।।।
मैं तो गवाह हूं ।।। मुझसे बड़ा गवाह है------ये कैमरा ।


पर कैमरे में मौजूद 'खजाने' को क्या मुझे इस तरह जाया कर देना चाहिए?

नहीं!

हरगिज नहीं ।!



कैमंरे में मौजूद फोटो करौड़पति बल्कि अरबपति बना सकते हैं, लेकिन तब जब सही मौका आने पर इन्हें विनम्र के सामने रखा जाए । वह इनकी मुह मांगी कीमत दे सकता है । उन फोटुओं से तो शायद यह कम कमाई करता जो यहां खींचने अाया था मगर जो फोटो इस वक्त कैमरे में है वो उसके पौ बारह कर देगें ।।।।


एक खरबपति शख्स खुद को कानुन से बचाने के लिए क्या नहीं दे देगा ?


वह खुद को कानून से बचाना चाहता है । इसलिए तो चुपचाप निकल गया ।



नहीं । ये फोटो किसी और को नजर नहीं आने चाहिए । यदि मुझे खुद को निर्दोष सावित करने के लिए इस्तेमाल करना पड़ा तो धमकी देकर विनम्र से बेशुमार दौलत कैसे खीचूंगा? 


मुझे यहाँ से निकल जाना चाहिए । किसी भी किस्म की गडबड होने से पहले मेरा निकल जाना जरूरी है ।


ऐसा सोच कर मुख्यद्वार की तरफ़ लपका । गैलरी में पहुंचते-पहुचते कैमरा जेब में डाल चुका था । लिपट नम्बर फोर की तरफ बढते वक्त दिमाग में ख्याल कौंधा---"नही, मुझे इस लिफ्ट में सफर नहीं करना चाहिए । इसका लिफ्टमेन मुझे देखते ही गोडास्कर के हवाले कर देगा ।"

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर का ख्याल आते ही उसके रोंगटे खड़े हो गए । नागपाल द्वारा बिंदू से कहीं गई बातें जेहन से कौध उठी ।

गोडास्कर को अभी तक पतले-दुबले शख्स की तलाश है ! मुमकिन वह अभी-भी होटल के मुख्य द्वार पर नजर रखे हुए हो । हाथ लगने का मतलब है--सारा गुड़ गोबर हो जाना ।

नहीं! मुझे उसके हाथ नहीं लगना है! भले ही इसके लिए चाहे जो करना पडे ।।

वह सीढियों की तरफ लपका ।

इरादा आठवें फ्लोर पर पहुचकर लिफ्ट नम्बर फिफ्थ इस्तेमाल करने का था ।। यह समझ उसे बिंदू और नागपाल की बातों से मिली थी ।।।।
रात के दो बज़ गए।

अकेला बैठा नागपाल 'ब्लेक लेबल' की पूरी बोतल खाली कर चुका था।


अब उसे झपकियाँ आने लगी थी, मगर सोना नहीं चाहता था … . .


सोना वह कामयाबी की सूचना मिलने के बाद चाहता था ।


फोन करने के लिए कहा भी तो था बिंदू ने ।

" 'फोन क्यों नहीं आया?" यह सवाल नागपालके दिमाग से काफी देर से चकरा रहा था । यह सोचते-सोचते नशे की झौंक में झपकी आ जाती मगर पांच…सात मिनट बाद हडबड़ाकर जाग जाता ।



इन्तजार की इन्तेहा पर दिमाग में सवाल उभरा---"क्या मैं बिंदूं के मोबाईल पर फोन करूं?"


क्या ऐसा करना चाहिए?

----------


## anita

शायद नहीं! मेरा फोन बिंदू को अपनी मंजिल पाने मे रुकाबट बन सकताहै ।


पर अभी तक बिंदू का फोन क्यों नहीं अाया?


"'कहीं कोई गड़बड़ तो नहीं है?" इस किस्म के शंकाएं फन उठाने लगी।


मोबाईल उठाकर उसने बिंदू का नम्बर मिला ही दिया । कुछ देर तक 'टुक-टुक' की आवाज जाती रही । फिर कहा गया----"या तो इस मोबाईल का स्वीच आँफ है या है रेंज से बाहर है ।"


नागपाल का दिमाग चकराकर रह गया । ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है? 

रेज से बाहर होने का मतलब ही नहीं था । यह बात बिंदू ने उसे खुद बताई थी कि अपने मोबाईल का स्पिच वह कभी आफ नहीं करती ।
रात को सोते वक्त भी नहीं । चार्जर पर भी उसे 'आँफ’ नहीं करती । चार्जर पर भी उसे 'आन' पोजीशन पर ही लगाती है ।


उसने 'रिडायल' किया ।


पुन: वही आवाज ।


बार-बार ट्राई करने पर भी जब जवाब वही अाता रहा हैं नागपाल झुंझला उठा । किसी अनहोनी की आशका उसके दिमाग ने प्रबल हो चली थी । यह जानने के लिए पहले से कई गुना ज्यादा बेचैन हो उठा कि बिंदुको अपने मकसद ने कामयाबी मिली या नहीं? उसी बेचैनी ने उससे ओबराय के रिसेप्शन का नम्बर डायल करा दिया ।


" दूसरी तरफ से रिसीवर हटाकर कहा गया--'"होटल ओबराय ।"

----------


## anita

"सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन प्लीज !" नागपाल ने नशे में लढ़खड़ा रही अपनी अाबाज को वेलेस करने की कोशिश की ।"


दूसरी तरफ से बोलने वाली लड़की ने पूरे सम्मान के साथ मधुर आवाज में कहा…"रात के दो बज चुके है सर क्या इस वक्त उन्हें डिस्टर्ब करना मुनासिब होगा?"


"'मेरा नाम नागपाल है । सुईट मेरे ही नाम से वुक है । बहाँ मेरी एक मेहमान ठहरी हुई हैं । मुझे उनसे जरूरी बात करनी है । यदि सो भी रही होंगी तो मेरे फोनं का बुरा नहीं मानेगी ।"



' "ओ के सर: ।"' इस आवाज के बाद पलभर के लिए शांति छा गई फिर, घ'टी जाने की आवाज़ सुनाई देने लगी । नागपाल समझ सकता था…सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन में रखा फोन घनघना रहा है ।

मगर ।


वह केवल घनधनाता रहा । उठाया नहीं गया । नागपाल के दिमाग में सवाल कौधें----" क्यें हो रहा है ऐसा? क्यों? इंस्ट्रुमेट ड्राइंग रूम के अलावा बेडरूम और बाथरुम में भी है!



फिर फोन अटैण्ड क्यों नहीं किया जा रहा है? जितनी देर से बैल जा रही है उतनी देर में तो सोता हुआ आदमी भी जाग जाए । आखिर क्या हो रहा है सुईट मे? 

नागपाल यह सव सोच ही रहा था कि "वैल" जानी बन्द ही गई रिसेप्शनिस्ट की आवाज आई--- "फोन नहीं उठाया जा रहा सर ।"

"एक बार फिर ट्राई करों ।"

रिसेप्शनिस्ट का काम था हूक्म का पालन करना ।
उसने वैसा ही किया । दुबारा और------ फिर तीसरी बार भी ।

----------


## anita

फोन जब तब भी अटैण्ड नहीं किया गया तो अनेक सवालों ने नागपाल के दिमाग को पुरी तरह जकड लिया । रिसेप्शनिस्ट की तरफ से पुन 'सौरी सर' सुनते ही उसने कहा…“मैडम ,मुझे अपनी मेहमान को इसी वक्त कोई जरूरी वात बतानी है! प्लीज, किसी को भेजकर उन्हें जगवाईंए । उनसे कहिए तुरन्त मेरे मोबाईल पर बात करे ।।

रिसेप्शनिस्ट ने नम्बर पूछा ।।

नागपाल ने नोट करा दिया । अब उसके पास मोबाईल पर र्दूसरी तरफ से अाने वाले फोन का इंतजार करने के अलावा कोई चारा नहीं था ।


झपकियाँ जाने कहां गुम हो गई थीं । नशा भी काफूर होता नजर आ रहा था । यह बात उसकी समझ में बिल्कुल नहीं अा रही थी कि सुईट में फोन क्यों नहीं उठाया जा रहा? इतनी 'घंटियां' सुनकर तो तो कुम्भकर्ण की नीद भी टूट जानी चाहिए थी ।।


इसका तो केवल एक ही है मतलब है सुइट में कोई है ही नहीं ।


हां । ऐसा हो सकता है ।


मिशन की समाप्ति के बाद विनम्र अपने बंगले पर चला गया हो, बिंदू अपने घर ।


मगर ऐसा हुआ होता ते बिंदू ने अपनी कामयाबी कीं सूचना ज़रूर दी होती ।।


चक्कर क्या है? 


वह चक्कर को जानने की बैचेनी ही धी जिसने उससे विनम्र का नम्बर मिलवा दिया है वह नम्बर जिसे उसकी जानकारी के मुताविक बिनम्र के बेडरूम में होना चाहिए था ।


दूसरी तरफ़ रिग जाने लगी नागपाल धड़कते दिल से रिसीवर उठाए जाने का इंतजार करने लगा । दो बार रिंग गई, तीसरी बार आधी ही गई थी कि रिसीवर उठा लिया गया ।

----------


## anita

" हेलो ।" नींद मे डूबी आवाज उभरी ।

नागपाल कुछ नहीं बोला । उल्टा दिल धाड़-धाड़ करके के बज रहा था ।


आवाज विनम्र की ही थी ।
और बस ।



यह पुष्टि, होते ही नागपाल ने कनेक्शन 'आँफ़' कर दिया । इस सारी प्रतिक्रिया के दरम्यान उसके चेहरे पर ढेर सारा पसीना उभर अाया था । वह पता लगा चुका था-------------विनम्र अपने बंगले पर है! वल्कि बैडरुम में है । सोया हुआ था ।

इसका मतलब-बह ओबराय से लोट अाया है ।


तो बिंदु कहां है ? 


क्या बह भी अपने घर पहुच चुकी है? 


इस सवाल का जवाब पाने का फिलहाल नागपाल के पास कोई जरिया नहीं था । पूछने के बावजूद बिदू ने न कभी उसे अपने घर का पता बताया था न ही फोन नम्बर ।


बस इतना ही कहा था --उंस सबकी कोई जरूरत नहीं है मिस्टर नागपाल । आपको जब भी संपर्क करना हो, मोबाईल मिलाए । यह चौबीस घंटे अॉन रहता है ।"

और

वही इस वक्त आँफ था ।

----------


## anita

एकाएक उसका मोबाईल बज उठा ।


विचारों में गुम होने के कारण नागपाल इस तरह चौंका जेसे बिच्छू ने डंक मार दिया हो' । मोबाईल हाथ ही में मोजूद था । बार-बार स्कीन पर चमक रहे नम्बर को पढ़़ने की कोशिश ने उसने एक पल भी नहीं गंवाया । इस उम्मीद में झट अॉन वाला स्पिच दबाकर कान से लगा लिया कि शायद बिंदू हो परन्तु दुसरी तरफ से रिसेप्शनिस्ट की आवाज सुनाइं दी---"सांरी सरा" ।

"क्या सौरी?” बह झल्ला उठा ।


"वेटर ही नहीं, इंचार्ज भी अपनी भरपूर केशिश कर चुका है । दरवाजा नहीं खोला जा रहा ।"


"व-क्या मतलब हुआ इस बात का ?"

"एक ही मतलब -वे बहुत गहरी नींद में सोई है ।"


क्यों ऐसा क्यो नहीं हो सत्ता कि वे होटल छोडकर कही चली गई हो?"


"उस अवस्था में चाबी हमारे "की-बोर्ड"' पर होनी चाहिए थी ।"


"क्या चाबी वहां नहीं है?"


"नो सर ।"


एक बार फिर नागपाल के दिमाग को झटका लगा ।


सोचा-क्यों न खुद सुईट में जाकर चेक करे ? बिनम्र तो अब बहां है नहीं । जाने में हर्ज ही क्या है ?
"मै वहीं अा रहा हूं मैडम ।" उसने फोन पर कहा ।

----------


## anita

" अाप अा रहे है ?"


"बता ही चुका हूं ---मेरा इसी वक्त अपनी मेहमान से मिलना बेहद जरूरी है अगर वे दरवाजा नहीं खोल रही तो 'मास्टर की' का इस्तेमाल करना पड़ेगा ।" कहने के बाद दूसरी तरफ से-ज्रवाव का इंतजार किए और उसने कनेक्शन काट दिया ।

उठा ।


कमरे के दरवाजे की तरफ बढ़ा । कदमोंमें कोई लड़खड़ाहट नही थी । 'ब्लेक लेबल' की बोतल उसकी टेशन की भेंंट चढ़ चुकी थी ।


केवल तीस मिनट बाद ओबराय पहुंच गया ।


रिसेप्शनिस्ट को उसे "मास्टर है सौपने का अघिकार नहीं था ।


इसके लिए नाईट डूयूटी पर तैनात होटल के मेनेजर से मिलना पड़ा ।।
यह विश्वास दिलाना पड़ा कि वह वही शख्स है जिसके नाम से सुईट बुक है और सुईट में उसकी 'मेहमान' ठहरी हुई है । इस सबके बावजूद मेनेजर ने चाबी सेविन्थ फ्लोर के इन्चार्ज के हाथ में दी थीं तथा दो वेटर भी साथ भेजे ।



लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर के जरिएं वे सेविन्थ फ्लोर पर पहुचे । इस वक्त लिफ्टमेन "दिन याला' नहीं था बल्कि दुसरा था वह जिसकी इन दिनों नाईट डूयटी चल रही थी ।


एक बार फिर कालबेल आदि बजाकर दरवाजा खुलवाने की कोशिश की गई केशिश नाकाम होने पर 'मास्टर की' का इस्तेमाल किया गया ।।



दरवाजा खोलकर चारों सुइट के अंदर पहुंचे ।।

----------


## anita

बहाँ कोई नहीं था ।


चारों ने सारा सुईट छान मारा ।। अब नागपाल के जहन की हर दीबार पर एक और केवल एक ही सवाल बार---बार टकरा रहा था----" कहां गई विंदु? "
नयु


"अरे! इतना धूवां?" यह आवाज 'मां' की थी ।

विनम्र दरवाजे की तरफ घूमा ।।


मां , हाथों में बैड टी की ट्रै लिए खड़ी थी । बंगले मैं बीसियों नौकर थे परन्तु बैड टी उसके लिए हमेशा मां ही लाती थी । अभी यह कुछ कह भी नहीं पाया था कि अंदर अाती मां ने कहा…"विनम्र मैं तुझसे जितना सिगरेट न पीने के लिए कहती हूं उतनी ही ज्यादा पीने लगा ।"

विनम्र कुछ नहीं बोला ।


बोलता भी क्या? यह 'स्मोकर' है, मां कां यह जानना अलग बात थी मगर न तो मा के सामने सिगरेट पीता था न ही इस विषय पर चर्चा करना चाहता था ।


ट्रै मेज पर रखते वक्त मां की नज़र एश्ट्रे पर पड़ी । वह सिसौट के टोंटो से भरी पड्री थी ।


"इतनी । " मां ने उसकी तरफ देखा-"इतनी ज्यादा सिगरेट पी है तूने?"


बिनम्र अब भी चुप रहा ।

----------


## anita

"और आखें भी लाल है ।" वह उसके नजदीक आई---'"तू किंसी टेंशन में हैं बेटे?"


" न--नहीं तो न चोरी पकडी जाने के डर से विनम्र थोड़ा हड़बड़ा गया…"नहीं तो मां ।"


"अपनी मां से मत झुपा बेटा! है तो सही कोई बात । अांखे देखकर लगता है सारी सोया नहीं । एश्ट्रे बता रही है स्मोकिंग करता रहा । मुझे बता-बता क्या है? रात को ठीक से सोया क्यों नहीं?"


"कोई खास बात नहीं है मां । बस बिजनेस की थोड्री-सी समस्या है ।।।


" हां ऐसा कुछ पता तो लगा है मुझे ।"


"प-पता लगा है ?" विनम्र बौखला गया--"क्या पता लगा है?"


यही कि आजकल तू पांच बजे के बाद भी बिजनेस मीटिंग अटैण्ड करने लगा है ।"



"ओह ।। आपसे शायद श्येता ने कुछ कहा है ।"
"हां ।। फोन अाया था उसका । शायद तुने उसे डांट दिया था ।" मां कहती चली गई-----" यह बात ठीक नहीं है ! बिजनेस अपनी जगह है । लाईफ अपनी जगह है । तेरा अपना ही तो सिद्धांन्त था यह । अब क्यों खुद ही दोनों को मिक्स कर रहा है? ऐसा बिजनेस किसी काम का नहीं लाईफ को डिस्टर्ब कर रातो को सोने न दे और श्वेता. . . कितनी प्यारी लड़की है वह । तुझसे कहीं ज्यादा वह मुझे पसंद है । यह बात मैं विल्कुल बर्दाश्त नहीं करूगी कि तू उसे दुख पहुंचाकर बिजनेस मीटिंग अटैण्ड करे ।"


"उसने गलत समय पर फोन किया था मा! उस वक्त .........


"मैं कुछ सुनना नहीं चाहती ।" मां ने उसकी बात काटी----"बैड टी पीने के बाद तू सबसे पहले श्वेता को फोन करेगा और आईन्दा ऐसी कोई बिजनेस मीटिंग अटैण्ड नहीं करेगा जो उसे दुखी करे या तेरी रातो की नीद छीन ले ।।"

----------


## anita

"ठीक है मां ।" उसने बात समाप्त करने की गर्ज से कहा ।


"और उससे कहना गोडास्कर यहाँ आकर मुझसे मिले ।"


"गोडास्कर? "


"मा-बाप नहीं है बेचारी के । बड़ा भाई है । उसी को मिलना पडेगा न मुझसे?"


"नहीं मा! अभी मैं शादी…


"ये फैसला हमें करना है विनम्र । हमें और गोडास्कर को ।" मां विनम्र को कुछ भी कहने का मौका दिए वगैर कहती चली गई------"' घर से बाहर वहुत हो लिए तुम्हारे और श्वेता के मिलन । अब ये मिलन इस घर में होगा । मेरी आंखे तुझे सेहरे में देखना चाहती हैं । कितने लम्बे अर्से से तुझे दूल्हे के रूप देखने की कल्पना करती रही हूं । अब ये कल्पनाएं साकार होनी ही चाहिए ।" कहते वक्त मां के चेहरे पर ऐसी आभा और आखों में ऐसी चमक घी कि विरोध करना तो दुर चाहकर थी विनम्र कुछ न कह सका ।


तभी, कमरे में नौकर अाया । उसके हाथ ने एक विजिटिंग कार्ड था । उसे विनम्र की तरफ बढ़ाता हुआ बोला---"साहब ये साहब आपसे मिलने अाए हैं ।"


विनम्र ने कार्ड लिया! पढ़ा ।


उसके दिमाग में सीटियां-सी बजने लगीं ।


कार्ड नागपाल का था ।

----------


## anita

" कहाँ सर्विस करती है बिंदु?" सैंडविच 'चिंगलाते' गोडास्कर ने पूछा ।


उसके अॉफिस में, मेज के उस पार बैठी अधेड आयु की महिला ने कहा---"यह मुझे नहीं मालूम ।"



"कमाल है ! बल्कि अगर यह कहा जाए तो ज्यादा दुरुस्त लेगा क्रि हद करती है कलयुग की माएं ।"' अपना बिशाल जबड़ा बराबर चलाए रखता गोडास्कर बोला------" वे ये तो जानती है बेटी सर्विस करती है । मगर ये नहीं जानती सर्विस करती कहां है । एक जमाना था जब माए' यह भी बता दिया करती थी कि चौबीस घंटे ने बेटी तांस कितनी लेता है ।।"


" मैंने बिदू से कई बार पूछा, उसने बताया नहीं ।"



"ओर आप हर बार बगैर जाने चुप रह गई ।"

"क्या करती?" गोरे रंग की अधेड महिला ने सिर झुका लिया--"जवान बेटी से ज्यादा पूछताछ भी तो नहीं कर सकती ।"



" खैर , अब दिक्कत क्या है?"


" सारी रात गुजर गई वह घर नहीं अाई ।"


"आपने खुद बताया-वह जहां भी सर्विस करती थी, नाईट डयूटी पर रहती थी । रात अभी गुजरी ही तो है । डूयूटी निपटाकर आ जाएगी । इतनी जल्दी पेट में ऐठन क्यों होने लगी आपके?"


“इस के दो काऱण है इंस्पेक्टर साहब ।"


"दोंनों बता दो ।"

----------


## anita

" पहला---बह जव भी डूयूटी पर जाती थी…


"एक मिनट एक मिनट ।।" गोडास्कर ने उसकी बात काटी------" जब भी डूयूटी पर जाने का क्या मतलब हुया? क्या वह हर रात डूयूटी पर नहीं जाती?


"नहीं इंस्पेक्टर साहब । जाने कैसी डूयूटी है उसकी । कभी होती है, कभी नहीं ।"


"समझ गया । डूयूटी का प्रकार' कुछ-कूछ गोडास्कर की खोपडी मे घुस रहा है ।"


"ज-जी?"


" और जो धुस रहा है वह सही है तो मामला काफी दिलचस्प है।"

" म--मेरी समझ में नहीं अाया अाप क्या कह रहे है?"
"गोडास्कर के कहे को समझने के फेर में मत पडो । दूसरों की तो बात ही दूर, कई बार तो गोडास्कर का कहा खुद गोडास्कर की समझ ने नहीं आता । जो बात अधूरी रह गई थी उसे पूरी करो । अाप फरमा रही थी----बह जब भी डूयूटी पर जाती थी. . .


" सूरज निकलने से पहले लैट अाती थी ।"


" गुड ! . . .पहले लोग सूरज डूवने से पहले घर लौटते थे, अब सूरज 'निकलने से पहले लौटते है । वैरी गुड, पेट की ऐंठन का दुसरा कारण?"


"उसने मुझसे कह रखा है---मेरा मोबाईल हमेशा अॉन रहता है । जब भी चाहू उससे बात कर सकती हूं ।" अाज से पहले हमेशा हुआ भी यही है । मैंने जव भी बात करनी चाही, हो गई मगर आज सुबह पांच बजे से लगातार ट्राई कर रही हूं । बात नहीं हो पा रही है ।"

----------


## anita

" क्यें ?"


" या ते अॉफ है या रेज से बाहर है ।"


" तो इसमे क्या हुआ? अगर बह स्विच आँफ नहीं करती तो रेज से बाहर होगी ।। वेसे ऐसी लड़कियां अक्सर 'रेज से बाहर' निकल जाया करती हैं ।"


"'हो सकता है मगर. . . . .


"मगर ?"


"समझने की कोशिश कीजिए इंस्पेक्टर साहव मैं एक जवान बैटी की मां फिक्र तो रहतीं ही है !"


"वह तो अाप यह फरमाकर ही साबित कर चुकी हैं कि आपको उसके सर्विस के ठिकाने तक की जानकारी नहीं है ।"


" अधेड महिला थोडी हिचकती हुई बोली-"इंस्पेक्टर साहब, इतनी जल्दी 'रपट' लिखवाने के लिए आने का एक बड़ा कारण मेरी शंकाएं है।"



"कैसी शंकाएं?"


"म-मुझे लगता है------" बिंदू की सोसाईटी ठीक नहीं है?"

"ऐसा क्यों लगता है ?"
"मेरे पति डी॰ ए . में क्लर्क थे । छोटा-म परिवार था । मैं, वे और बिंदू । दो कमरों के फ्लेट में रहते थे । "उनकी' कमाई ठीक-ठाक थी । बिंदु बहूत लीडली थी उनकी । उसके मुंह से फरमाईश बाद में निकलती । वे पूरी पहले कर डालते थे । दो साल पहले एक्सीडेन्ट मैं उनकी मृत्यु हो गई कमाने वाला नहीं रहा तो अभावों ने घेर लिया । मेहनत-मजदूरी करके मैं अपना" और बिंदू का पेट पालने लगी परन्तु बिंदूकीं वे फरमाइंशें पूरी नहीं करं सकती थी जिनकी उसे आदत पड़ चुकी थी । फिर एक दिन, आज से करीब एक साल पहले बिंदू ना जाने कहाँ से देर सारे नोट ,ले अाई । पूछा हो बोली…"मैंने सर्विस कर ली है । ये एडवांस है ।" उसने मेरा काम पर जाना बंद कर दिया । देखते-ही-देखते हम दो कमरे के फ्लैट से चार कमरे के फ्लेट मे आ गए । नौकर-चाकर गाडी सव कुछ हो गया । विंदू मॉडर्न ड्रैस पहनने लगी । जिस रात डयूटी पर जाती तो कुछ ज्यादा ही सजधज कर…

----------


## Rajat Vynar

प्रविष्टि संख्या 87 में कुछ छूट गया क्या?

----------


## anita

"यानी आपके दिमाग ने भी शंका वही है जो गोडास्कर को खोपडी में घुसने की केशिश कर रही थी?"

"जि-जी ।" अधेड महिला शंका 'सच' होने से डर रही थी----'' म-मैं समझी नहीं ।"


"साफ--साफ कहिए । आपको शक हैकि बिंदू कोई ऐसा काम करती है जो उसे नहीं करना चाहिए ।"


"भगवान न करे ऐसा हो मगर…

"फिर मगर?"


"गलत कामों के नतीजे कभी अच्छे नहीं होते । अपनी इसी शंका के कारण मैं ज्यादा परेशान हो उठी हू । कृपया जल्दी से जल्दी पता लगाईए बह कहाँ है?"


"क्या आपके पास बिंदू का फोटो है?"
"जी ।। मैं अपने साथ लाईं हूं ।" कहते हुए उसने हैंड बैग से निकालकर एक फौटो मेज पर रख दिया । गोडास्कर ने सैंडविच का आखिरी पीस मुह में ठूंसते हुए फोटो उठाया । देखा और जुगाली करता मुंह रुक गया ।


वह चौक पड़ा था ।


उसकी जानकारी के मुताबिक फोटो हाई सोसाईटी से मूव करने वाली एक ऊंचे दर्जे की कालगर्ल का था ।

अधेड महिला की तरफ देखा । कहना चाहा…'तुम्हारी शंकाएं सच हैं माई। वेटी कालगर्ल है ।' मगर.....महिला के चेहरे पर मोजूद भावो ने ऐसा कहने से रोक दिया । जाने क्यों महिला की शंकाओं पर "सच की मोहर' लगाने को उसका जी नहीं चाहा इसलिए बाकी बचे सैंडविच को चबाना शुरु करने के साथ केवल इतना कहा--'"ठीक है! अाप फोटो छोड़ जाएं । गोडास्कर पता लगाने की कोशिश करता हैं ये कहाँ है?"

----------


## anita

> प्रविष्टि संख्या 87 में कुछ छूट गया क्या?



नहीं.................

----------


## anita

महिला ने कुछ कहने के लिए मुंह खोला ही था कि मेज पर रखे फोन की घंटी घनघना उठी । रिसीवर उठाने के साथ गोडास्कर ने अपना परिचय दिया । दूसरी तरफ से घबराई हुई आवाज मैं कहा गया----" होटल ओबराय का मैनेजर बोल रहा हूं इंस्पेक्टरा अाप फौरन यहां आ जाइए ।"


'"गोडास्कर सरकार का नौकर है मियां, तुम्हारा नहीं कि उठाया फोन और दनदना दिया हुक्म ।"


"समझने की कोशिश करो इंस्पेक्टर । यहां एक मर्डर हो गया है ।"



“गोडास्कर ने तो कल ही फरमा दिया था मियां कि यहाँ कुछ न कुछ| होने वाला है ।" कहने के बाद गोडास्कर'ने रिसीवर केहिल पर रख दिया ।
"त-तुमने! तुमने खुद सारा सुईट चेक किया है?" पूछते वक्त्त विनम्र के होश फाख्ता थे ।


नागपाल ने संक्षिप्त ज़वाब दिया---" हां ।"


"क--कुछ नहीं था वहां?" दिमाग बुरी तरह 'सन्ना' रहा था ।।


"नहीं ।"



"कुछ भी नहीं ?"


“कुछ भी से क्या मतलब? मैं केवल बिंदू की बात कर रहा हूं। वह वहां नहीं थी ।"

----------


## anita

और . . विनग्र की इच्छा चीख-चीखकर पूछने की हुई…"मैं विंदु की नहीं । उसकी लाश की बातक्रर रहा हूं ।। क्या वह भी वहाँ नहीं थी ?" परन्तु ऐसा पूछ कैसे सकता था? कैसी विडम्बना थी, यही नहीं सकता था जो जानने के लिए रोम-रोम मरा जा रहा था । नागपाल ने जे कुछ कहा उसका एक ही मतलब था-सुईट मे बिंदू की लाश नहीं थी ।


कैसे हो सकता है ऐसा? 

कहां चली जाएगी लाश?


. यह एक ही सवाल उसके दिमाग की चुलें हिलाए दे रहा था । होश फाख्ता थे उसके । जाने कब और कैसे सारा चेहरा पसीने से भरभरा उठा । सारी आभा अजीब से "फीकैपन' में बदल गई थी ।

फिर खुद को सम्भालने के लिए अपने अंदर की घबराहट को नागपाल से छूपाए रखने के लिए एक सिगरेट सुलगाने के अलाबा और कुछ नहीं सूझा । जेब से पेकिट निकालते सिगरेट सुलगाते वक्त उसने अपने हाथो को कांपते महसूस किया था । वह और नागपाल इस वक्त ड्राइंगरूम में थे । मां नहीं थी । सिगरेट में कश लगाते वक्त उसने सोचा था…"ये क्या कर रहा है ।। मैं इतना नर्वस होऊंगा तो हर कोई जान लेगा मेरे मन में चोर है । खुद को संभलना होगा । हिम्मत से काम लेना होगा, यही प्रयास करता बोला-" मेरे आने तक तो वह वही थी । मेरे पीछे सुईट के दरबाजे तक आई थी ।"
" यही बात तो खुद मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रही ।" नागपाल ने कहा----"'आपसे मुलाकात के बाद बिंदू चली कहां गई?"


" अपने घर चली गई होगी ? और कहां जाएगी ?"



" ऐसा होता तो उसे रिसेप्शन पर चाबी देकर जाना चाहिए था ।"


"हां! ये तो है । मगर मुमकिन है वह ऐसा करना भूल गई हो । मेरे ' ख्याल से तुम्हें यहाँ आने की जगह विंदू के घर जाना चाहिए था ।"



"प्रॉब्लम ही ये है ।। उसका पता नहीं मालूम । न ही उस मोबाईल के अलावा कोई है नम्बर मालूम है जो मिल नहीं रहा ।"

----------


## anita

"कमाल कर रहे हो मिस्टर नागपाला बह तुम्हारी सेकेट्री थी और तुम्हें उस का एड्रेस नहीं पता ।"


"दरअसल मैंने उसे कुछ ही दिन पहले रखा था ।"


"ओंहा हां! कह तो रही के बह ऐसा ।" विनम्र बोला-"फिर भी उसकी तलाश में तुम्हें मेरे पास आना अजीब है । उसे मुझसे मिलने तुम्हीं ने नेजा था । मैने उससे बाते की और बापस अा गया । उसके बाद वहां क्या हुआ, बह कहां गई? भला इस सबकी जानकारी मुझें कैसे ही सकती है?"

"आपकी बात ठीक है मिस्टर विनम्र! फिर भी, मैं यहां केवल यह जानने आया था के आपसे बातो के दरम्यान उसने कोई ऐसी बात तो कि नहीं कही थी जिससे यह आभास होता हो कि आपके लोटने के बाद उसका प्रोग्राम क्या था?"



"नहीं,इस वारे में उसने कुछ नहीं कहा ।"

"क्या मैं…आपकै और उसके बीच हुई बाते जान सकता हूं ।"

"वातें हो ही कहाँ पाई थी?"

"क्या मतलब?"

‘बनने की केशिश मत करो मिस्टर नागपाल । मैं तुम्हारे द्वारा अरेंज की गई उस मीटिंग का असली मकसद समझ चुका हूं ।"

नागपाल थोड़ा हड़वड़ा गया--" म-मैं समझा नहीं आप क्या ----
कहना चाहते हैं?"

"वही समझा रहा हू ।" विनम्र अपने हर शब्द पर जोर देता कहता चला गया------"उसके पास गगोल के आदमीयों की कोई लिस्ट नहीं थी । गगोल की पुअर क्वालिटीं के बारे ने बताने को कुछ नहीं था । इस बहाने उसे " शीशे में उतारने' के लिए भेजा गया था ।। मैंने सपने में भी नहीं सोचा था मिस्टर नागपाल तुम ऐसी घटिया हरकत करोगे! तुमने यह सोच कैसे लिया कि विनम्र एक लडकी के रूपजाल ने फंसकर गगोल की जगह तुम्हें काम दे सकता है?"


बिनम्र के मुंह से सच्चाई सुनकर नागपाल अंदर ही अंदर बौखला उठा । बोला…"व-क्या बात कर रहे हैं मिस्टर विनम्र । क्या विंदु ने ऐसी कोई घटिया हरकत की ?"

----------


## anita

"घटिया" बिनम्र गुर्राया-"धटिया से भी कहीं ज्यादा घटिया! पलक झपकते ही वह सैकैट्री की जगह बाजारू औरत नजर आने लगी थी ।मैं गगोल के आदमियों के नाम पूछ रहा था वह अपने टाप की चेन खोल बैठी । मैं गगोल द्वारा क्वालिटी में की जा रही हेराफेरी के बारे में जानना चाहता वह अपनी छातियां खोलकर मेरे सामने खडी होती कहने लगी------" आप भी अजीब अहमक आदमी है मिस्टर विनम्र हुस्न आपके सामने खुला पड़ा है और अाप बिजनेस की नीरस बाते किए चले जा रहे हैं ।" मेरे तो होश उड़ गए । मारे गुस्से के बुरा हाल हो गया था मेरा । बोला…"छातियां चमकानी बंद करो मिस बिंदु । काम की बांते करनी है तो करो वरना मैं यहाँ से जा रहा हूं ।। ऐसा सुनकर तो बह मुझ पर लपक ही जो पडी । उसकी केशिश मुझे अपनी बांहों में भरने की थी । मैं घबराया । किसी तरह बचकर सुईट के दरबाजे की तरफ लपका ।।।



"ऐसा किया बि'दू ने?" नागपाल ले हैरानी प्रकट की ।।



"मै क्या झूठ बोल रहा हूं ?"


विनम्र रोष में नजर आने लगा था---मुझे तो उसकी घटिया हरकत के बारे में बताने तक मे शर्म अा रही है । इसीलिए तुम्हे भी नहीं बता रहा था । सोचा 'था सारी रिपोर्ट तुम्हें वही अपने मुह से दे तो अच्छा रहेगा मगर तुम मेरा मुह खुलवाकर माने । जब मुह खुलवा ही दिया है तो कान खोलकर सुनो मिस्टर नागपाल, अपने चेहरे पर हैरानी लाकर नाटक करने की केशिश मत करो । मैं तुम्हारे इस झांसे में अाने वाला नहीं हूं कि वह सब बिंदू ने अपनी मर्जी से किया था ।"
मिस्टर विनम्र , आपको गलतफहमी हो गई… वाक्य अधूरा रह गया । उसकी जेब में पडा मोबाईल बज उठा था । यह कहा जाए तो जयादा मुनासिब होगा-मेबाईल ने बजकर उसे असुविधाजनक स्थिति से बचा लिया था । उसे विनम्र की बातो के ज़वाब नहीं सूझ रहे थे । मोबाईल निकालकर 'हैलो' कहा ।

" गोडास्कर बोल रहा हूं ।" मिस्टर नागपाल ।" दुसरी तरफ से आवाज़ उभरी ।



नागपाल बूरी तरह चौका । मुह से निकला-"ग-गोडास्कर?" गोडास्कर का नाम सुनकर विनम्र के भी कान खड़े हो गए ।


"जी हां! इंस्पैक्टर गोडास्कर कहते हैं मुझे ।" आवाज से जाहिर था वह अभी भी खा रहा है ।

----------


## anita

नागपाल खुदको नियत्रित करने के साथ पूछा…"कहिए मुझे कैसे फोन किया? "


" सबसे पहले यह पूछों-गोडास्कर बोल कहां से रहा है?"


"कहां से बोल रहे हो?"


"जहा से तुमने गोडास्कर को बाहर निकलवाया था ।"


"ओबराय से?"


"अच्छा है । अच्छा है कि यह बात तुम्हें याद है ।" गोडास्कर के हर लफ्ज में व्यंग्य था--"' अब पूछो अपना पहला सवाला यह कि गोडास्कर ने तुम्हें फोन क्यो किया ? "

"क्यों किया है ?"


"यहां एक मर्डर हो गया है" ।"


"म-मर्डर?" नागपाल उछल पडा ।।


इयर, विनम्र की धड़कने तेज होगई । दिमाग में कौंधा---तो लाश मिल ही गई ।।


"जी हां! मर्डर ।। " दूसरी तरफ से चटकारा सा लेकेर कहा गया…"आप फौरन यहाँ आजाएं तो गोडास्कर पर मेहरबानी होगी ।"


"म-मैं! मैं यहीं आ जाऊं? क्यों? क्या इस मर्डर का मुझसे कोई सम्बन्थ है?"

----------


## anita

"कितने समझदार है अाप?"


"म-मगर ।" नागपाल की हबा खराब थी----" भला मेरा किसी मर्डर से क्या सम्बन्ध हो सकता है?" किसका मर्डर हुआ है ? "
इन्टरव्यू तुम्हें गोडास्कर का नहीं मियां, गोडास्कर को तुम्हारा लेना है ।" एक-एक शब्द को चबाकर कहा गया’---" बो भी फोन पर नहीं बल्कि आमने-सामने लेना है । फौरन से पहले यहाँ दौड़े चले आओ । गोडास्कर के आदमियों द्वारा हथकड़ियां पहना कर लाया जाना शायद तुम पर झिलेगा नहीं ।"


"मैं आ रहा हूं ।"

"'कितनी देर में ?"


"जहा हूं यहाँ से ओबराय पहुचने में पन्द्रह मिनट लगेंगे ।"


"कहा हौं?"


"मैं इस वक्त विनम्र के बंगले पर हूं।"


"विनम्र क्या तुम्हारा मतलब विनम्र भारद्वाज से है?"


"हां !"


"वाह । क्या बात है! गोडास्कर अगला फोन उसे हो करने वाला था । जरा यही मोबाईल उसे पकड़ा दो ।"


मोबाईल विनम्र की तरफ़ बढाते हुए नागपाल ने कहा----"इंस्पेक्टर गोडास्कर बात करनी चाहता है ।"

----------


## anita

सम्भालने की लाख चेष्टाओं के बाबजूद विनम्र का चेहरा सफेद पड गया था । दिल पसलियों पर इस तरह सिर पटक रहा था जैसे मां बेटैं की मोत पर पटक रही हो ।। मुंह से निकला’-…"म-मुझसे? क्यों?"


"ओबराय में कोई मर्डर हो गया है ।।"


कांपते हाथों से मोबाईल लेते विनम्र ने कहा----"मेरा किसी मर्डर से क्या मतलब? "

"हैलो । हैलो जीजू।" मोबाईल से गोडास्कर की आबाज निकल रही थी ।

नागपाल के ज़वाब का इंतजार किए बगेर विनम्र ने जल्दी से मोबाईल अपने कान पर रखा । बोला-----" हां गोडास्कर । बोल रहा हुं ।"


"एक मर्डर के मामले में गोडास्कर क्रो अापसे कुछ पूछताछ करनी हैं जीजू ।" श्वेता का भाई होने के नाते गोडास्कर उसे 'जीजू' ही कहता था----" हुक्म तो आपको दे नहीं सकता विनती कर सकता हूं। नागपाल के साथ ओबराय जा जाओ ।"

मगर गोडास्कर भला मेरा किसी के मर्डर से क्या........


सेन्टेस अधूरा रह गया ।


दूसरी तरफ से सम्बन्थ विच्छेद किया जा चुका था ।
लाश पर नजर पडते ही विनम्र के दिमाग का फ्यूज उड़ गया ।

लिपट नम्बर पांच की छत पर पडी ताश विंदू की नहीं थी । वह एक ऐसे पतले शख्स की लाश थी जिसने 'ग्रे कलर’ का सूट पहन रखा था । बैसी ही टाई! टाई पर एक पिन ! लिफ्ट की छत पर वह मरी हुई छिपकली की तरह 'चित्त' पड़ा हुआ था । गर्दन में कसी हुई थी रेशम की एक मजबूत डोरी । लाश को देखकर कोई भी कह सक्ता ' था , उसकी इंहतीला इसी डोरी से समाप्त की गई है। उसकी जीभ बाहर निकली हुई थी । नथुनों से निकला हूआ खून जम चुका था और आंखें हैरानी से फट गई थीं । लिफ्ट इस वक्त ग्राऊन्ड फलोर और बेसमेंट के बीच कंही फंसी हुई थी । इसी कारण ग्राऊण्ड फ्लोर पर मौजूद" लोग उसकी छत पर पड़ी लाश को साफ देख सकते थे । अच्छी-खासी भीड़ थी यहाँ । भीड होटल के कर्मचारियों और बहीं ठहरे हुए लोगों की थी । पुलिस बाले भीड को लिफ्ट से दुर रखने का प्रयत्न कर रहे थे । कुछ पत्रकार और अपने कैमरों सहित इलेक्टोनिक्र मिडिया के लोग भी पहुंच चुके थे ।

----------


## anita

पुलिस फोटोग्राफर जब लाश के पर्यापत फोटो ले चुका तो बरगर चिंगलाते गोडास्कर ने पुलिस वालों को हुक्म दिया------''उसे वहां से उठाकर आराम से यहाँ लिटा दो ।" उसने गेलरी मे बिछे कालीन की तरफ इशारा किया ।



पुलिस बाले लिफ्ट के खुले पिंजरे को पार करके उसकी छत पर उतर गए । जिस वक्त वो उसके हुक्म का पालन कर रहे थे उस वक्त नागपाल ने सवाल किया'--'"मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा, मुझे यहाँ क्यों बुलाया गया है? भला मेरा इस मर्डर से क्या तालुक ।"


"मिस्टर नागपाल ।" गोडास्कर ने अपने हाथ में मोजूद बरगर में एक और 'बुडक' मारने के साथ कहा…"गोडास्कर के ख्याल से तुम्हारी खोपडी ने इस शख्स का 'बायोडाटा' होना चाहिए ।"


" कौन है यह ?"


"मुबारक हो---जो सवाल गोडास्कर तुमसे पूछना चहता है वह तुम उल्टा गोडास्कर से पूछ रहे हो ।"


"मै इसे नहीं जानता ।"
" ये वही सज्जन है जिन्हें तुमने कल दोपहर दो बजे अपने सुईट मे "इन्वाईट' किया था । "


"ओह । तो यह है जिसके बारे में अाप कल रात पूछताछ कर रहे थे । मगर मैंने उस वत्त भी यही कहा था इंस्पेक्टर, अब भी यही कहूंगा मैंने आज से पहले इसे कभी नहीं देखा ।"

"तब तो तुमने इसे बुलाया भी नहीं होगा?"


"'कितनी बार कहूं ! नहीं! नहीं! जिसे मैं जानता ही नहीं उसे बुला कैसे सकता हूं ?"


"इसे नहीं तो किसी और को बुलाया होगा ?"

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर के नये सवाल पर नागपाल गड़बड़ा गया । मुंह से निकला-"क्या मतलब?"


"शरीफ आदमियों की तरह जवाब दो---" तुमनै किसे और कितने बजे बुलाया था?"


इस सवाल का जवाब नागपाल ने तुरन्त नहीं दिया । नजर विनम्र की तरफ उठी थी । दिमाग में 'मंथन' शुरू हुआ-------अपने द्वारा कराई गई विनम्र और बिंदू की मुलाकात के बारे में बताए या नहीँ? अभी वह फैसला नहीं कर पाया था कि गोडस्कर ने अपनी जेब से फोटो निकलकर उसे दिखाते हुए कहा----" बुलाया था?"


फोटो पर नजर पड़ते ही नागपाल चौंक पड़ा ।


वह तो केबल चौका ही था । विनम्र के तो रौंगटे ही खड़े हो गए । गोडास्कर के हाथ में उसी की फोटो थी जिसकी वह हत्या कर चुका था ।।


"'है भगवाना ये हो क्या रहा है? जो मरी थी, उसकी लाश कहाँ गई और जिसकी लाश है यह कोन है? "


चक्कर क्या है ये? 


क्रिस झमेले में फंस गया बह ।


इधर नागपाल को लगा --बह विंदू को पहचानने से इंकार करने की पोजिशन मे नहीं है । गोडास्कर के पास विंदू का फोटो होने का मतलब है वह पहले ही से काफी कुछ जान चुका है सो बोला------" हां मैं इसे जानता हूं । इसका नाम बिदू है । इसे मैंने रात के साठे आठ बजे सुईट में बुलाया था ।'"


"क्यों? "

----------


## anita

नागपाल ने जवाब देने की जगह एक बार फिर बिनम्र की तरफ देखा । अंदाज ऐसा था जैसे पूछ रहा हो-------" वह सच बताऊं या नहीं?
विनम्र बेचारा क्या जवांव देता, वह तो समझ ही नहीं पा रहा था यह सब हो क्या रहा है?


तभी गोडास्कर के मुंह से शब्दों की ज्वाला निकली-"'दाएं-बाएं देखने से कुछ नहीं होगा मिस्टर नागपाल, गोडास्कर के सवाल का जवाब दो…तुमने अपने सुईट मे इस लडकी को क्यों बुलाया था?"


" मैंने मिस्टर विनम्र और विंदू के बीच एक बिजनेस मीटिंग अरेंज की थी ।"’


"वह बिजनेस मीटिंग नहीं थी । " विनम्र चीख पड़ा ।


चीख वह इसलिए पड़ा क्योंकि लगा---यदि फौरन अपनी स्थिति ' स्पष्ट नहीं की तो किसी झमेले में फंस सकता है । वह कहता चला गया-----"" मुझे फंसाने की चाल थी । नागपाल चाहता था किं. . . "


"'मिस्टर बिनम्र भारद्वाज ।" उसकी बात पूरी होने से पहले गोडास्कर के हल्क से गुर्राहट निकली------"' आप केवल तव चोंच खोलोंगे जव सबाल आपसे किया जाए । फिलहाल गोडास्कर नागपाल से बात कर रहा ।"


"समझने की कोशिश करो गोडास्कर इसने मुझे .......


गोडास्कर एक बार फिर कहेगा मिस्टर विनम्र, समझने की केशिश आपको करनी है! आपको यह भी समझने की केशिश करनी है कि इस वक्त गोडास्कर न किसी का भाई है, न किसी का होने वाला 'सालगराम’ । गोडास्करं इस वत्त सिर्फ और सिर्फ एक इंस्पेक्टर है । ऐसा इंस्पेक्टर जो अपने इलाके ने हुए मर्डर की इन्वेस्टीगेशन कर रहा और अाप . . आप वह शख्स है जो इस झमेले में कहीं न कहीं जरूर उलझा हुआ है।"' 



सकाकाकर रह गया विनम्र चुप रह जाने के अलावा इस वक्त वह और कर भी क्या सकता था? हालांकि वह पहले ही से जानता था-गोडास्कर एक सख्त पुलिसिया है मगर वह इस अंदाज में बात करेगा, ऐसा नहीं सोचा था ।

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर के चेहरे पर केवल पल भर के लिए उत्तेजना के भाव उभरे थे । अगले पल पुन: सामान्य अवस्था में बरगद खाता नजर आया ।।।
नीली आंखे नागपाल के चेहरे पर जमाता बोला ---"हां तो हम कहां तक पहुचे थे मिस्टर नागपाला तुमने विनम्र और बिंदू के बीच बिजनेस मीटिंग अरेंज की थी ! करेक्ट! क्या गोडास्कर जान सकता है बिदू तुम्हारी फर्म में क्या हैं?" 


नागपाल को एक बार फिर लगा------"" झूठ चलने वाला नहीं है ।' वह किसी भी तरह विंंदू को अपनी कर्मचारी साबित नहीं कर सकेगा । सच बोलना मजबूरी थी और सच बोलने में उसे कोई बुराई नजर नहीं अाई इसलिए कहा----" बिंदू -मेरी कर्मचारी नहीं है ।"


"फिर कौन है?"


"एक काल गर्ल ।"


"तो मिस्टर विनम्र की बिजनेस मीटिंग तुमने कालगर्ल के साथ अरेंज की थी ?"

" बिंदू बैसी कालगर्ल नही जो चंद नोंटों की खातिर चाहे जिसके बिस्तर पर बिछ जाती है । वह ऐक खास और पड़ी-लिखी कालगर्ल है ।


बिजनेस के अण्डस्वार्ड में वहुत नाम है उसका । माना यह जाता है कि 'जिस काम कौ क्रोई नहीं कर सकता उसे कर सकती है । अपनी इसी धाक' के कारण वह बहुत मोटी फीस लेती है । अनेक बिजनेस मैंन उससे काम निकलवा चुके हैं । जब हर कोशिश के बावजूद मुझे एक साल से भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का कोई काम नहीं मिला तो मैंने बिंदू को इस्तेमाल करने का निश्चय किया ।


मिस्टर विनम्र के दिमाग में यह बात की इनकी कम्पनी में मेरे प्रतिद्वन्दी के आदमी के घूसपैठ कर रहे हैं और वह इनकी कम्पनी के लिए किए जाने कामकी क्यालिटी मे भी हेराफेरी कर रहा है है इन्होंने उसके अदमियों की लिस्ट और हेराफेरी का प्रकार जानने के जिज्ञासा प्रकट की । बने इन्हें इस होटल के सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्दीन में जाने के लिए कहा । उद्देश्य साफ था-इन्हे बिंदूके जाल में फंसाकर भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का काम लेना ।"

----------


## anita

"काम मिला ?"


"इस बारे ने मिस्टर विनम्र से ही पूंछे तो बेहतर होगा ।"
चलो । इनसे पूछ लेते हैं ।" कहने के साथ गोडास्कर विनम्र की तरफ घूमा । बरगर का आखिरी पीस मुह के हवाले करने-बाद बोला--- " मिस्टर विनम्र, अब अाप जितना चाहे "चहचहा' सकते है ।"

विनम्र को तसल्ली थी कि नागपाल ने सच बोला था । वह वही सब वताता चला गया जो अपने बंगले के ड्राइंगरूम ने नागपाल से कहा था ।


गोडास्कर उसकी हर बात इस तरह सुनता रहा जैसे दादा के पेट पर बैठकर पोते कहानियां सूना करते है । कहानी खत्म होते होते गोडास्कर अपनी जेब से बिस्कुट का पैकिट निकल चुका था । उसका रेपर फाड़ने के बाद एक बिस्कुट मुहं में रखता हुआ नागपाल की तरफ घूमकर बोला---" अगर विनम्र द्वारा सुनाई गई कहानी सच है तो . तुम्हारे हाथ कुछ नहीँ लगा होगा ।"


"आप ठीक कह रहे हैं । लगता है बिंदु "फेल" हो गई ।"


गोडास्कर बिंदू की नहीं, विज्जू की बात कूर रहा हूं ।"


"व...बिज्यू?.... बिज्जू कोन?"


" ये महाश्य ।" गोडास्कर ने लाश की तरफ इशारा किया------'" जब तुम कुछ नहीं बता रहै तो गोडास्कर को ही बहुत कुछ बताना पडेगा । "


" इसका नाम बिज्जू है ?"



"पेशे से फोटोग्राफर है । जिस तरह तुम्हारे मुताबिक विंदू अपने फन में माहिर है उसी तरह यह भी अपने हुनर का उस्ताद था ।

----------


## anita

तीन महीने पहले तक इसकी एक दुकान थी मगर बुरा हो शराब का । यह अच्छे-खासे हुनरमंदों को 'पी' जाती है । इंसे भी पी गई एक वार शराब की लत लगी, पटूटे की दुकान बुकान सब बिक गई सडक पर आ गया । कुत्तों जैसी बेसी ही जिदगी बसर करने लगा जैसी शराब के वे चसकी करते हैं जिनकी जेब मे पैसे नहीं होते।"



"पर सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो बन से होने बाली मीटिंग से इसका क्या मतलब ?"
"जितनी कहानी तुमने गोडास्कर को सुनाई है, अब गोडास्कर तुम्हें उससे अागे की कहानी सुनाता है ।" कहने के बाद उसने एक और बिस्कुट मुंह में सरकाया और शुरु हो क्या---"विनम्र और बिंदूकी के भैट कराने के पीछे तुम्हारा मकसद केवल और केवल भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का एकही काम लेना नहीं था ।।। बल्कि तुम ऐसे बीज वो रहे थे जिससे भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का काम केवल और केवल तुम्हें ही मिले! किसी और के हाथ कुछ न लग सके ।"


"आपकी वात मेरी समझ में नहीं अा रही इंस्पेक्टर?" नागपाल ने कहा----"विनम्र यदि बिंदु के उस जाल में फंस भी जाता तो भला भविष्य के सारे काम मुझे कैसे मिल सकते थे?"


"क्योंकि तुम्हारे पास विनम्र और विदुके फोटो होते ।"


" क-- क्या मतलब?" नागपाल बौखला गया ।


" वे फोटो जिन्हें विनम्र जैसा प्रतिष्ठित शख्स किसी हालत में _ सार्वजनिक नहीं होने दे सकता था । मजबूरन विनम्र को भविष्य के सारे काम . . .


गोडास्कर की बात काटकर नागपाल उत्तेजित अवस्था में कहता चला गया------" क्या आप यह कहना चाहते हैं मैंने विनम्र को ब्लैकमेल करने की योजना वनाई थी?"



" कम शब्दों में कही गई बात को अच्छी तरह समझ जाने के लिए शुक्रिया!"


'"यह बंकबास है!" नागपाल चीख पडा… "मनघड़'त आरोप लगा रहें हैं अाप मुझ पर ।।"

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर ने एक और विस्कुट में सरकाते हुए शांत स्वर में कहा--"गोडास्कर के पास इस अरोप का आधार है । "


" क्या आधार है आपके पास? सुनूं तो सही ।"



“विंदूऔर ब्रिनम्र के बीच होने भेंट के बारे ने किस-क्रिस को मालूम था ।"

"केवल मुझें, बिंदू और मिस्टर विनम्र को।"
" तो इसे ।" गोडास्कर ने लाश की तरफ़ इशारा किया---" इस फीटोग्राफर को कैसे पता लगगया?"


" मैं इस बारे मे क्या कह सकता हूं ।"


"जबकि गोडास्कर इसी बारे में कह रहा है ।’" गोडास्कर अंपने एक-एक शब्द पर जोर देता कहता चला गया-----" और कह गोडास्कर यह रहा है कि जिस किस्म के फोटो खीचंने ीे मंशा से यह शख्स सुईट नम्बर सेबिन जीरो थर्टीन में छुपा था उस किस्म के फोटुओं का लाभ भविष्य में तुम्हें और केवल तुम्हें हो सकता था ।"


"आप केसे कह सृकते हैं यह सुईट में छुपा था? वहां के फोटो लिए है ? क्या इससे कुछ बरामद हुआ है?"



"दुर्भाग्य से, अभी तक कुछ भी बरामद नहीं हो सका है ।"


" फिर--फिर आप ......


“गोडास्कर सरकार से तनख्वाह लेता ही विखरी हुई कड़ियों को जोडने की पाता है मिस्टर नागपाल ।" वह लगातार विस्कुट खाता कहता चला गया--- "यह शख्स जिसका नाम मैने बिज्जू बताया है, कल दोपहर दो बजे से सुईट नम्बऱ सेविन जीरो थर्टीन में घुसने क लिए बावला हुआ जा रहा था । ज़ब सफाई करने चाली महिला ने दाल नहीं गंलने दी तो पटूठे ने साबुन पर चाबी का अक्से ले डाला । चार बजे के आसपास इसे पुन: सातबे फ्लोर पर जाते देखा गया । इसका मतलब इस बीच बह चाबी बनवा चुका था । "मास्टर की' की मौजूदगी में इसके लिए सुईट में पहुंचना चुटकी बजाने जितना आसान था । अब सवाल ये उठता है सुईट मे पहुचने के पीछे इसका मकसद क्या था ?? जबाव इसका पेशा और सुईट में होने वाले सम्भावित क्रिया-कलाप दे देते है । भले ही वे वहां हुए नहीं लेकिन सम्भावना यही थी कि विनम्र बिंदू कै रूपजाल मे फस जाएगा । विज्जू का मकसद था----उन संवेदनशील क्षणों को फोटो कैमरे में कैद कर लेना ताकि बाद में ..

----------


## anita

"अपनी त्तिकड़मों से आपके द्वारा निकले गए विज्जू के मकसद को अगर सही भी मान लिया जाए तो इससे यह कहां साबित होता है कि इस काम पर बिज्जू को मैंने लगाया था?"


" तुमने खुद फरमाया…सुईट में क्या होने वाला है इसका पता केवल विनम्र, तुम्हें और बिंदुको था । बल्कि विनम्र को भी इस लिस्ट से निकाल देना चाहिए क्योंके उसकी नांलिज के मुताबिक सुईट में उसकी भेंट तुमसे होने वाली थी । अर्थात इसे नहीं मालूम था बिजनेस मीटिंग की आड में यहां क्या गुलगपाड़ा हेने वाला है । रह गए तुम और बिंदु। भला बिंदु को अपने 'नायाब' फोटो खिंचवाने की क्या जरूरत थ्री? रह गए तुम-----वह अकेले शख्स जिसके लिए है फोटो कुबेर का खजाना साबित हो सकते थे ।"


"आपने सारे हालात का काफी बारीकी से विशलेषण किया . इंस्पेक्टर मगर एक बात जो यह साबित करती है कि यह काम बिज्यू को मैंने नहीं सौपा हो सकता, पर ज़रा भी गौर नहीं किया ।"


"ऐसी कोई बात है तो उस पर तुम गौर करा दो ।"


" बिज्जू अगर मेरा आदमी था तो उसे सुइट मे दाखिल होने के लिए' इतने पापड़ बेलने की क्या ज़रूरत थी । सुइट मेरा था । मैं उसे विनम्र के , बल्कि चाहता तो बिंदू कै भी अाने से पहले सुईट में छुपा सकता था ।"



' गोडास्कर अंदर ही अंदर मुस्करा उठा मगर उस मुस्कान को अपने होठों तक नहीं पहुंचने दिया । जो बात नागपाल ने कही थी वह उस बात पर पहले ही गौर कर चुका था । और इस नतीजे पर पहुंच चुका था कि बिज्जू उसका आदमी नहीं था । बावजूद इसके उसने नागपाल पर आरोप लगाया था तो केवल यह देखने लिए इस आरोप पर उसकी हालत क्या होती है? वह बौखलाता है या नहीं? सामने बाले के दिलोदिमाग मे झाकने की गौडास्कर की यह अपनी तकनीक थी ।
ऐसा करने के लिए यह खुद को मूर्ख सिद्ध करने में भी परहेज नहीं करता था ।। अपनी उसी पालिसी के तहत वह कहता चला गया…'वाकई मिस्टर नागपल वाकई आपकी बातो में गोडास्कर से भी कई गुणा ज्यादा 'वेट' है ।। अगर अाप ही का चमचा होता तो इसे "मास्टर की' की डुप्लीकेट बनवाने की क्या जरूरत थी । कमाल हो गया-- इस छोटी सी बात को गेडास्कर की मोटी बुद्धि 'कैच' नहीं का सकी । अपनी खोपडी का 'कैट रकेन' कराना पडेगा गोडास्कर को । पता तो लगे इसमे कहा नुक्सं आगया है?"

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर को 'मात' देकर नागपाल झूम उठा । उसकी झूम होठों पर भी नजर अाई और शब्दों में भी फूट पड़ी----" आशा है अाप भविष्य में बगैर सोचे-समझे किसी पर आरोप नहीं लगाएंगे ।।


"बिल्कुल नहीं लगाऊंगा हुजूर कान पकड़ता ' ।" गोडास्कर ने खुद को उससे शिकस्त खाया दर्शाने में जरा कंजूसी नहीं की---" मगर अब सवाल ये है---बिज्जू महाशय बिनम्र और बिंदू के फोटो किस के इशारे पर खींचना चाहते थे ?"


" ज्यादा चढ़ गए नागपाल ने कहा----“मैं तो आपकी इस तिगड़म को ही सही नहीं-मानता कि बिज्जू विनम्र और बिंदू के फोटो खीचने के मकसद से सुईट में गया होगा ।"



-""ओर किस मकसद से गया होगा?"


"मेरे विचार से तो हमारे पास यह मानने का भी कोई ठोस आधार नहीं है कि यह उसी सुईट में गया था ।"


"गोडास्कर मूर्ख हो सकता है मियां, मुर्खों का सम्राट नहीं । तुम तो गोडास्कर को वहीं साबित करने पर अामादा हो गए ।"


" क्या मतलब?"


"बिज्जू महाशय के जूतों के तलों पर लगे कालीन के रेशो पर गौर फरमाएं ।" बिस्कुट खाते गोडास्कर ने अव नागपाल को 'टुंडे' से उतारने की ठान ली' थी---अन्य रेशों के अलावा यहाँ सुईट में बिछे कालीन के रेशे भी फड़फ़ड़ा रहे हैं । सेबिन्थ फ्लोर पर केवल एक ही सुईट है।। सुईट नम्बर सेवेन जीरो थर्टीन ।। बाकी सब रूम है और यह बात यकीनन तुम्हारे संज्ञान से भी होगी कि सुईट में इस्तेमाल किया जानेवाला कालीन कमरों या गैलरी में इस्तेमाल किए जाने वाले कालीनों से अलग होता है । अलग इसलिए होता है क्योंकि बह अन्य कालीनों से कीमती होता है । यह बात गोडास्कऱ को होटल का स्टाफ बता सुका है ।
कि ये विशेष रेशे सुइंट में बिछे कालीन के है ।"

----------


## anita

" ऐसा तो मान लेता हू…बिज्यू सुईट में गया होगा मगर इससे भी यह कहां साबित होता है कि इसका मकसद बहां फोटो लेना था"


"इसके पास से कैमरा बरामद हुआ हो तो क्या कहेगे ।।"'


"क्या कैमरा बरामद हुआ है?”




" ये रहा ।" गोडास्कर ने अपनी जेब से कैमरा निकालकर बरामद दिखाया ।


" कुछ देर पहले तो अापने कह था---उससे कुछ भी बरामद नहीं हुआ ।।"



"गोडास्कर एक पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर है हुजूरे आला और पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर यह अच्छी तरह जानता है उसे कब किसके सामने क्या 'उजागर' करना है, कंया नहीं ।" कहने के साथ उसने दूसरी जेब से चाबी निकालकर दिखाई ।`बोला--;"यह चाबी भी इन महाशय कू जेव सेमिली है। मास्टर की की डूप्लीकेट है ये ।।।


नागपाल को चुप रह जाना पड़ा ।


कहने के लिए उसे कुछ सुझा नहीँ ।



जबकि बिस्कुट चबाता गोडास्कर कहता चला गया----'"उम्मीद है गोडास्कर कें निष्कर्ष को अब तुम मात्र 'तिगड़म' करार नहीं दोगे कि बिज्जू सुइट में ही गया था और उसका मकसद दोनों की फोटो लेने के अलाबा कुछ नहीं था ।"

----------


## anita

"पर फोटो लिए क्या होगें ?" मिस्टर विनम्र के मुताबिक यहाँ ऐसा कुछ हुआ ही नहीं जिसके फोटो किसी के कुछ काम आ सके ।"



" इसीलिए यह बात समझ में नहीं अा रही कि इस कैमरे की रील क्यों गायब है?"


"क्या रील गायब है?" नागपाल ने'पूछा ।


गोडास्कर ने वहुत संक्षिप्त जवाब दिया---" जी ।"


सांन्नाटा छा गया वहा ।

बहुत ही पैना सन्नाटा । ऐसा जैसे कहने के लिए किसी के पास कुछ न बचा हो ।


जो बाते हुई थी और होते-होते जिस 'मुकाम' पर पहुंची थीं उस मुकाम ने अगर किसी की सबसे ज्यादा हालत खराब की थी वह विनम्र था । इस विचार ने उसका रोम-रोम हिला डाला था कि मरने से पहले बिज्जू ने सुईट के फोटो खींचे थे ओर रील गायब है ।तो कया फोटो उस वक्त के है जब वह बिंदू की हत्या कर रहा था ?


हे भगवान ।। ये क्या सुन रहा हुं मैं ? क्या ऐसा हो गया है? अगर उस वक्त विज्जू सुईट में था, जैसा कि साबित हो चुका है तो उसने बिदू की हत्या के फोटो जरूर खींचे होंगे । भला क्यो नहीं खींचेगा? वे फोटो तो उन फोटोओं से भी कहीं ज्यादा खतरनाक थे जिनको खींचने की मंशा से वह में घुसा था ।


विनम्र को अपने हाथ-पैर ठंडे पड़ गए महसूस हुए ।। जैसे जान ही नहीं थी उनमे ।

----------


## anita

"एक बात तो जाहिर है" ।" बिस्कुट चबाते गोडास्कर ने पुन कहना शुरू किया----"रीलं उसी ने गायब की है जिसने बिज्जू का क्रियाक्रम किया है । । बल्कि गोडास्कर तो यह कहेगा इस पटूठे का क्रियाक्रम किया ही रील की बजह से है ।।



लेकिन जब सुईट में बैसा कुछ हुआ ही नहीं जिसकी उम्मीद थी तो रील में होगा क्या?" नागपाल कहता चला गया----"ओंर जब रील मे कुछ था नहीं तो उसके लिए कोई बिज्जू की हत्या क्यों करेगा?"



"इसी ! इसी सबाल ने तो गोडास्कर के दिमाग की जडों में मटृठा डाल रखा है ।" कहने के साथ उसने एक विस्कुट मुंह में सरकाया और अचानक विनम्र की नरफ पलटकर बोला----"सोच लीजिए मिस्टर बिनम्र सुईट में केवल वही हुआ था जो कुछ देर पहले आपने फ़रमाया या कुछ और भी हो गया था?"


गोडास्कर के अचानक अपनी तरफ़ पलट पडने ओंर उसके सबाल ने विनम्र की रूह फना कर दी । अटक--अटक कर मुंह से केवल यही शब्द निकल सके-----"अ - और । क्या होता?"



" होने को तो वहुत कुछ हो सकता था ।गोडास्कर की राय जानना चाहते हो तो सब हो जाना चाहिए था जिसके लिए नागपाल ने बिंदू को आपके सामने परोसा था । ऐसी चीज ही नहीं है विंदु जो तुम जैसे जबान लड़के के सामने छातियां खोलकर खडी हो जाए और जवान खुद को काबू में रख सके । वह न कर डाले जिसकी कल्पना नागपाल ने की थी ।"'


"ग-गोडास्कर ।। " वह बडा मुश्कि्ल से कह सका----"क-क्या तुम्हें मुझसे--मुझसे ऐसी उर्मीद है?"



"पहले भी कह चुका मिस्टर बिनम्र फिर कहता हूं--पर्सनल रिलेशंस को बीच में मत घसीटो । गोडास्कर इस वक्त और सिर्फ पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर है । बिंदू जेसी हसीना का आफर ठुकराना आसान नहीं होता और आपका दावा है कि आपने ये मुश्किल काम कर दिया था ।अगर ये सच है तो उस रील में कुछ था ही नहीं और जव रील मे कुछ था ही नहीं तो बिज्जू वेचारे को नर्क क्यों सिधारना पड़ा?'' 


बौखलाया हुआ बिनम्र केवल इतना ही कह सका-----"इस बारे में क्या कह सकता है ?"

----------


## anita

"वाकई . . .अगर अाप इन्नोसेट हैं तो कुछ कहने की पोजीशन में नहीं है मगर ।" गोडास्कर ने जानबूझकर अपना सेन्टेस अधुरा छोड़ा । एक और बिस्कुट मुंह में धकेला । थोड़ा 'गैप' देने के बाद बोला---" गोडास्कर एक बार फिर जोर डालकर यह बात कहेगा अगर अापसे कोई "ऊक-चूक' हो गई थी तो उसे उगल दे । यह विल्कुल न सोचे वह 'ऊक-चूक' आपको अपने होने वाले "सालगराम' के सामने उगलनी -पड़ रही है । कह चुका हूं …इस "वक्त गोडास्कर किसी का होने वाला सालगराम नहीं बल्कि शुद्ध इंस्पेक्टर है और पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर को सच्चाई बताने पर कुछ फायदाही...

"कैसी ऊक-चूक की उम्मीद कर रहे हो तुम मुझसे?" विनम्र 'पकडे जाने' के भय से ग्रस्त होकर चीख पड़ा था ।


गोडास्कर ने शांत स्वर में कहा----"बैसी ही ऊक-चूक की जैसी कि आदमी अपने सालगराम के सामने खुल कहने से कतरा_ सकता है ।'


"हजार बांर कह चुका हूं वैसा कुछ नहीं हुआ या ।"


"एक बार फिर सोच लो हुजूर अगर अाप कुछ छुपा रहे है तो आने बाला समय आपके लिए काफी टेढ़ा साबित होने वाला है ।"



"क--क्या मतलब?"


"वह समय वह होगा जब आपको फोटुओं के बेस पर ब्लैकमेल किया जाएगा।"


अंदर ही अंदर कापंकर रह गया बिनम्र ! गोडास्कर ने बिल्कुल ठीक कहा था । बही कहा था जिसे सोच-सोचकर वह खुद 'आतकित' था । साफ़ नजर जा रहा था वह किसी बहुत वड़े बखेड़े में फंसने वाला है, वल्कि कंस चुका है । मुसीबतों का दौर उसी क्षण से शुरू हो चुका है जिस क्षण उसने बिंदू की हत्या की । अपना भविष्य अंधकारमय नजर आ रहा था । एक बार को तो जी चाहा------गोडास्कर के कदमों में गिर जाए । सव कुछ बता दे उसे! और कहे---मुझे बचा तो गोडास्कर । मुझसे अंजाने में बिंदू की हत्या हो गई है । हत्यारा होने के बाबजूद मैं बेकसुर हूं क्योंकि हत्या मैंने नहीं की । किसी और ने की है । मैं तो कठपुतली हूं । मगर, ऐसा कह नहीं सकता था वह ।
सव कुछ कुबूल कर लेने का मतलब था अभी, इसी वक्त हाथों में हथकड़ियां डलवा लेना! काश. . बात उतनी ही होती जितनी की कल्पना ¸ गोडास्कर कर रहा था । काश ! वह विंदू के साथ 'बहक' गया होता तों इस वक्त वह उस सबको यकीनन कुबूल कर लेता परन्तु बात उतनी थी कहां, उससे तो बहुत आगे की बात थी । बिंदू की हत्या ही कर बैठा था वह । भला यह बात कबूल कैसे की जा सकती थी?

----------


## anita

मस्तिष्क पटल पर गोडास्कर की आवाज टकराई…“क्या सोचने लगे मिस्टर विनम्र?"


विनम्र के जबड़े कस गए । कसे हुए जबड़े इस बात के द्योतक थे कि वह खुद को अाने वाली हर परिस्थिति का मुकाबला करने के लिए तैयार कर है । इस बार उसने दुढ़ स्वर से कहा---तुम्हाऱी सारी शंकाएं निर्मुल हैं गोडास्कर ।। सुईट में मेरे और… बिंदू के बीच कुछ नहीं हुआ जिसे मुझें छूपाने की जरूरत पड़े ।।"



" पक्की बात ?" गेडास्कर ने नीली आंखे उसके चेहरे पर गड़ा दी ।


विनम्र उन अांखों में झा'कता हुआ बोला---"एकदन पक्की ।"


" तब तो वाकई समझ में नहीं अा रहा'----"बिज्जू की हत्या क्यों हुई? कोई क्यों इसके कैमरे से रील निकालकर ले गया?" गोडास्कर कहता चला गया---"क्या करेगा उस रील का?"


"'अगर अब भी मेरी बात पर यकीन न आ रहा. हो तो खुद बिंदू से पूछ सकते हो ।"



" बिंदू से?"


"मैंने उसके साथ कोई ऊक-चूक की होंगी तो वह खुद बता देगी ।" विनम्र ने पहली बार पूरे कॉन्फिड़ेंस के साथ वह बात कही जो उस शख्स को कहनी चाहिए जिसे यह नहीं मालूम था कि विदू अब इस दुनिया में है ही नहीं ।

----------


## anita

"बाकई ! यह वात तो बिंदू से भी पूछी जा सकती है । गोडास्कर बेकार ही आपसे झक मार रहा है ।" गोडास्कर ने एक बार फिर इस तरह कहा जैसे यह छोटी-सी बात उसके जहन में नहीं अाई थी । बिस्कुट _चबाता हुआ वह ऐकाएक नागपाल की तरफ़ पलटकर बोला---"मिस्टर नागपाल, अब तुम बिंदू के साथ एक 'बिजनेस मीटिग गोडास्कर की करा दो । तभी मिस्टर विनम्र की पोल-पटृटी खुलेगी ।"


नागपाल ने कहा--"फिलहाल मेरे लिए सम्भव नहीं है ।"


" क्यों ?"
मैं रात के दो बजे से ढूंढ रहा हूं । वह नहीं मिल रही । रहस्यमय ढंग से गायब हो गई है ।"


"रहस्यमय ढंग से का क्या मतलब हुआ?"


" नागपाल सव कुछ बताता चला गया । हालाकि गोडास्कर को होटल स्टाफ़ से बिंदू के लिए नागपाल की बेचैनी का पता पहले ही लग था फिर भी, वह इस तरह सुनता रहा जैसे उसके द्वारा बिंदू की में भटकने की बाते अभी…अभी पता लग रही हो । अंत मे जब नागपाल ने यह कहा----"काश मुझे उसका एड्रैस मालूम होता ।"




तब गोडास्कर बोला---" उसअवस्थामें भी तुम कुछ नहीं कर सकते थे मियां ।"


" क्यों ?"


" क्योंकि वो धर नहीं पहुंची ।"


"आपको कैसे मालूम?"


"उसकी अम्माजान खुद उसको ढूंढती फिर रही है । रपट लिखवाने थाने अाई । उसी ने गोडास्कर को ये फोटो थमाया ।"

----------


## anita

"तब तो उसका गायब होना और भी रहस्यमय हो उठा है ।" नागपाल के चेहरे पर चिंता की लकीरें उभर आइं---"बिदू अगर धर भी नहीं पहुची तो चली कहाँ गई ?"



उस बक्त बिज्जू की लाश का पंचनामा भरा जा रहा था जव , गोडास्कर ने पहली बार बगैर खाए कहा---"आओ भाईयों, सुईट ' नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन की सैर करके अाते है ।"



"उससे क्या होगा?" नागपाल ने पूछा ।


पहली बात सेहत की मिजाजपुर्सी होगी । तुमने सुना होगा-सैर करना सेहत के लिए फायदेमंद होता है । दूसरी बात , मुमकिन है वहां से बि'दू के बारे में कोई सुराग हाथ लग जाए । अगर उसे जबरदस्ती गायब किया गया है तो हाथापाई के निशान मिल सकते हैं । अपनी मर्जी से ' निकल ली ' होंगी तो हो सकता है---- वहां कोई नोट लिखकर छोड़ रखा हो। "


"बता चुका हूं । मैंने वेटर्स और इंचार्ज साथ सुईट चेक किया था । वंहां कुछ नहीं । "


"तुम्हारी और गोडास्कर की नजर में कुछ तो फर्क होगा मियां । इतनी बेवकूफ नहीं सरकार जो गोडास्कर को फोकट में पगार देती रहे । चले आओ ।" कहने के साथ वह लिफ्ट नम्बर की बढ़ गया था ।।।
पहली बार विनम्र की इच्छा पूरी होने वाली बात हुई थी । नागपाल कई बार ठोक-बजाकर कह चुका था सुईट में कुछ नहीं है । इसके बावजूद वह एक बार सुईट को अपनी अांखों से देखना चाहता था ।।। देखना चाहता कि जहां वह लाश छोड़कर गया था वह स्थान अब कैसा लग रहा होगा? इसलिए गोडास्कर के पीछे लपकने बाला वह सबसे पहला शख्स था ।।

उसके पीछे नागपाल हो लिया ।।


सेबिन्थ फ्लोर पर पहुचने तक उनके साथ फ्लोर का इंचार्ज ओंर एक वेटर भी था ।


"कोई भी, किसी भी वस्तु को हाथ नहीं लगाएगा ।" कहने के साथ गोडास्कर ने बिज्जू की जेब से बरामद चाबी 'की होल' में डाली । पहले ही प्रयास पर जब दरवाजा खुल गया तो गोडास्कर है मुह से निक्रला-----'"चाबी पंरकैक्ट है ।"

----------


## Rajat Vynar

खुद टाइप कर रही हो क्या?

----------


## anita

वे सुईट में पहुचे ।।


सचमुच वहाँ फ़र्नीचर के अलावा कुछ नहीं था । विनम्र उस स्थान को घूरता रह गया जहाँ बिंदूकी लाश होनी चाहिए थी । कुछ भी तो नहीं था वहां! ऐसा एक भी निशान नहीं जिससे पता लग सकता कि वहाँ कभी कोई लाश गिरी थी । उसे याद . _ आया--'बिंदू की माला टूट गई थी ।


सफेद मोती चारों तरफ बिखर गए थे ।


मगर ।।


इस वक्त यहाँ कोई मोती नहीं था ।

सेन्टर टेबल भी खाली थी ।

न व्हिस्की की बोतल थी । न उसका या बिंदू का गिलास ।


"बाह !फल ।" कहने के साथ गोडास्कर लम्बे-लम्बे दो ही कैदमों में डायनि'ग टेबल के नजदीक पहुचा ओर हाथ बढाकर वहां रखी टोकरी से अगूरों का गुच्छा उठा लिया ।
गोडास्कर एक अंगूर मुह में डालता हुआ इंचार्ज की तरफ घूमा! सवाल किया-------'' क्या यहां की सफाई की गई है?"


"सफाई इतनी सुबह नहीं होती सर ।" इंचार्ज ने कहा -- " उनकी टीम ग्यारह बजे आती है ।"’

"लग तो ऐसा रहा है जैसे बाकायदा सफाई की गई हो ।" कहने के साथ वह अंगूर खाता हुआ ड्राइंगरूम में टालने लगा । विनम्र ने महसूस किया उसकी नीली आंखें हर वस्तु को बहुत ध्यान से देख रही थीं ।


बिनम्र बिल्कुल नहीं चहता था उसका दिल जोर-जोर से धड़के ।। उसे काबू में रखने का वह भरपूर प्रयत्न कर रहा था मगर कामयाब न हो सका ।

----------


## anita

अंगूर चबाता गोडास्कर अचानक नागपाल की तरफ पलटता हुआ बोला…“गोडास्कर ने कहा था न मियां, तुम्हारी और गोडास्कर की नजर में फर्क है । "


" क-क्या मतलब ?" नागपाल चौंका ।



विनम्र बोला कुछ नहीं, मगर जहन में बडी तेजी से ख्याल कौधां----"क्या इस जालिम ने कुछ पकड़ लिया है?"



"बिंदू अपनी मर्जी से गायब नहीं हुईं ।" गोडास्कर कह रहा था---"उसके साथ जबरदस्ती की गई है ।"


विनम्र का जी चाहा---"चीख पड़े । चीखकर पूछे---"कैसे ? कैसे कह सकते हो ऐसा ?"


मगर, मन में चोर होने के कारण उसने पूछा नहीं । हां, वही सबाल नागपाल ने जरूर पूछ लिया ।।


गोडास्कर उसके सबाल का जबाब देने की जगह इंचार्ज की तरफ घूमा ---" तुमने सुईट की कॉलबेल बजाती बिंदू को देखा था न ??? "


"जी ।" इंचार्ज ने इतना ही कहा ।


"उसके गले में सफेद मोतियों की माला थी ?"


इंचार्ज ने पुन: इतना ही कहा'--'"जी ।"

----------


## anita

"जो यहीं टूट गई?"


"जी? " इस 'जी' में सवाल था ।


"ऐसा न होता तो यह मोती यहाँ न होता ।" कहने के साथ उसने एक लम्बा कदम बढ़ाकर ड्राइंगरूम और बेडरुम के बीच वाले किवाड के नीचे से एक सफेद मोती उठा लिया । मोती को देखते ही विनम्र के रोंगटे खडे हो गए । चेहरे पर पसीना उभर अाया । उधर; अंगूर चबाता गोडास्कर कह रहा था------"' बगैर हाथापाई के माला नहीं टूट सकती ।"


नागपाल ने कहा---"माला टूटी होती तो बाकी मोती भी तो यहीं होने चाहिए थे ?"


" सुर्ता था-सवको बीनकर ले गया ।"


" कौन ---- कौन बीनकर ले गया मोती? ओर क्यों? विनम्र के जेहन में शोर मचा ---" बिंदू की लाश और मोती यहां से किसने गायब कर दिये ?"
अपने बेडरूम के साथ अटेचड स्टोर को मारिया ने इस वक्त "डार्करूम' का रूप दे रखा था । वह यहीं थी । पूरे स्टोर में लाल रंग की मद्धिम रोशनी फैली हुई थी । एक ट्रै में पानी भरा हुअा था और मारिया कुछ फोटुओं के "पांजीटिब्स' को खंगाल-खंगालतर थो रही थी । उसकी आखों सामने इस वक्त फोटुओं की पीठ थी ।


फोटुओं को खंगालने के बाद उसने एक फोटो को सीधा किया ।


और ।।।


मारिया के हलक से चीख-भी निकल पड़ी ।


मुंह खुला का खुला रह गया है चेहरे पर खौफ के भाव थे । पेशानी पर ढेर सारा पसीना उभर अाया । उसे यकीन नहीं अा रहा था कि फोटो में वही है जो आंखे देख रही हैं ।

----------


## anita

हाथ कांप रहे थे । कांपते हाथों से फोटो को आंखों के और नजदीक ले गई अंदाज ऐसा था जैसे पक्का यकीन कर लेना चाहती थी कि फोटो में वही है जो वह देख रही है ।


वही था, फोटो में वही सब था जो उसकी आंखें देख रही थी ।


विनम्र बिंदू की गर्दन दबाता नजर आ रहा था ।।।



उस के चेहरे पर क्रूर भाव थे । बिंदू की जीभ बाहर निकली हुई थी । हाथ विपरीत दिशाओं में फैले हुऐ ।।



"है भगवान ।।। क्या विनम्र ने बिंदू को मार डाला है?" 


मारिया ने हड़बड्राकर जल्दी से ट्रै में मोजूद अन्य फोटो सीधे करने शुरू किए । आखें भय और आश्चर्य से फैलती चली गई । किसी में विनम्र कालीन पर पड़ी बिदुके नजदीक खड़ा नजर अा रहा था । किसी में उस पर झुका हुआ था, किसी में टॉवल से लाश की गर्दन कसता हुआ ।


लाश नजदीक मोती बिखरे पडे थे ।


सारे फोटो मिलकर एक ही कहानी सुना थे---यह कि बिनम्र ने बिंदू की हत्यी कर दी है ।।।
" इस हकीकत ने मारिया के होश उड़ाकर रख दिए ।


यह बात उसकी समझ में आकर नहीं दे रही थी कि लड़के ने ऐसा किया क्यों? ज्यादातर फोटुओं मे बिंदू की छातियां खुली पडी थी ।


जाहिर था उसने विनम्र को अपने रूप जाल में फंसाने की कोशिश की ।

----------


## anita

यह भी जाहिर था बिनम्र उसके जाल में नहीं फंसा । नहीं फंसा तो नहीं फंसा मगर बिंदू की हत्या क्यों की इसने? 


यह बात समझ से बाहर थी ।


यह फोटो भी मारिया की समझ से वाहर था जिसमे विनम्र एक सोफे पर बैठा रोता नजर आ रहा था ।।।



सबालों ने मारिया पर घबराहट इस कदर हावी कर दी कि सारे फोटो यहीं छोडकर ।


एक झटके से सटोर का दरवाजा खोला और वेडरूम में आ गई । यह बेडरूम था जहाँ उसने बिज्जू से बातें की थी ।



सोफे की तरफ बड़ते बक्त हाथी की सुंड जैसी उसकी टांगे कांप रही थीं लड़खड़ाती-सी सोफा चेयर के नज़दीक पहुची और फिर इस तरह उस पर गिर पडी जैसे किसी के द्वारा जबरदस्ती धकेल दी गई हो ।।


वह हांफ रही थी । यूं जैसे बहुत दूर है दौड लगाने के वाद यहां पहुची हो ।


हालत ऐसी थी जैसे बिंदू का कत्ल होते अपनी आंखों से देखा हो ।



कुछ देर यही हालत रहे । फिर सेन्टर टेबल से सिगरेट का पेकिट-लाईटर उठाकर एक सिगरेट सुलगाई ।। गहरे-गहरे कई कश लगाए । जब तब भी अपने हाथ कांपते महमूस किये तो उठी ।
हिस्की की बोतल, गिलास और सोडे साथ बापस अाई ।।


दो पेग पीने के बाद खुद को नियंत्रित पाया ।

----------


## anita

तब तक तीसरी सिगरेट सुलगा चुकी थी । वह बराबर एक ही बात सोचती रही थी-----" अब मुझे क्या करना चाहिए? क्या मैं इस मामले को सम्भाल सकूगी? और. जाने क्या निश्चय करके मारिया उठी । फोन की तरफ बढी । अब उसकी चाल में कोई लडखड़ाहट नहीं थी । रिसीवर उठाकर एक नम्बर डायल किया । सम्बन्ध स्थापित होने पर दूसरी तरफ़ से किसी लडकी की आवाज अाई---"हैलो ।"


"मैं बोल रही हूं क्रिस्टी ।" मारिया ने केवल इतना ही कहा ।



"ओह दीदी ।" आवाज उभरी--"कैसी हो?"


"नाटा कहां है?"


" होगा किसी जुआघर में ।। मेरे पास यह टिकता कहां है । मगर आज उसे क्यों पूछ रही हो ?"


" क्रिस्टी !! जितनी जल्दी हो सके नाटे को साथ लेकर मेरे पास जा जाओं ।"


" बात क्या है दीदी ? आपकी आवाज कुछ......



मैंने एक काम में हाथ डाला था ।" उसकी बात काटकर मारिया कहती चली गई---'' मगर मामला कुछ ज्यादा ही वड़ा निकल अाया । लग रहा है--अकेली नहीं सम्भाल सकूगी । मुझें तुम दोनों की मदद ज़रूरत है । जितनी जल्दी हो सके अा जाओ ।।। कहने के बाद क्रिस्टी के जबाब की प्रतीक्षा किए बगैर मारिया ने रिसीवर क्रेडिल पर पटक दिया । दूसरे हाथ में मौजूद गिलास में भरी व्हिस्की वह एक ही झटके में पी गई ।।।।
" पर विनम्र !" श्वेता ने कहा --" जब तुमने कुछ किया ही नहीं तो डर क्यों रहे हो ?

----------


## anita

"पता नहीं श्वेता । सोचता तो बार-बार मैं ही यहीं हूं मगर जाने, क्यों?" कहता-कहता वह खुद ही चुप हो गया । फिर अपनी सूनी आंखों से श्वेता को निहारा । एक बार निहारा तो निहारता ही चला गया । नजरों ने उसके चेहरे से हटने का नाम ही नहीं लिया ।।।


कितनी सुन्दर लग रहीं थी वह ।।


सारे जहां की लडकियों से कई कई गुना ज्यादा सुन्दर ।। मुखड़े पर कोई मेकअप नहीं था । अभी-अभी नहाकर बाथरुम से बाहर निकली थी । कंधों पर फैले उसके लम्बे बाल गीले थे । सिर पर लाल रंग का हेयर बैण्ड लगा हुआ था । गुलाबी रंग के गाऊन में वह ओस में नहाया गुलाब-सा लग.रही थी ।।।


विनम्र को अपनी तरफ 'एकटक' देखता देखकर श्वेता को बड़ा ' अजीब-सा लगा । पहले कभी उसने उसे ईस तरह देखते नहीं देखा था ।।


बिनग्र की आंखों से न उसे प्यार नजर आया, न ही खुशी, अजीब-सा खौफ था उनमें । वह पुकार उठी…"विनम्र।"


"हूं ।" विनम्र नींद में बोला ।


श्वेता को जो लगा, कह दिया…"तुम्हारी आंखों से वह ज्योति गायब है ।"


" कौन-सी ज्योति?"


"वह, जिसकी मैं हमेशा तारीफ किया करती हूं ।। वह, जो सामने बाले को अपनी तरफ़ खींचती-सी प्रतीत होती है । क्या हो गया है तुम्हें ? कहाँ खो अाए वह चमक अगर यह सव उस हादसे की वजह से है जिसके बारे में तुमने बताया तो यहीं कहूंगी-मैं सोच भी नही सकती थी तुम इतने कमजोर दिल बाले होंगे ।"
"क्या मतलब?"

----------


## anita

"इतने नर्वस होने की आखिर वजह क्या है? आ ही क्या है?" श्वेता कहती चली गई----नागपाल ने होटल बुलाया । अपना काम निकालने के लिए लड़की पेश की । तुमने उसे ठुकरा दिया । बस ।। इतना ही किया तुमने । इससे गलत क्या ? बल्कि मैं तो कहूंगी---;तुम एक ऐसे लड़के हो जिस पर गर्व किया जाना चाहिए । उसके बाद---चाहे किसी ने बिदूू का किडनैप किया हो या बिज्जू को मार डाला हो! तुम्हें इतना परेशान होने की क्या जरुस्त है?"



"फिर भी, जानेक्यों?" विनम्र ने बात वहीं से शुरु की यहाँ छोडी थी-“मुझे लग रहा है, मैं किसी झमेले में फंसने वाला हूं ।”


"मैं भैया ,से कहूंगी---वे इस मामले को जल्दी जल्दी सुलझाए । तभी तुम खुद को उन घटनाओं से निकला महसूस करोगे ।


"वह तो या मानने को तेयार नहीं कि मैंने बिंदू को. . .


" मैं उन्हें बताऊगी तुम किसी बिंदू-विंदूके जाल में फंसने वाले नहीं हो ।"


" श्वेता तुम्हें यकीन है बिंदू मुझे बहकाने में कामयाब हुई होगी ?"


कोई और वक्त होता तो श्वेता विनम्र के उपरोक्त वाक्य पर बिल्कुल नहीं चुकती ।। जरूर 'चुहल' करती! कहती--------सारे मर्द एक जैसे होते हां । मुझें पूरा यकीन है-तुम भी "फिसल गए' होंगे ।।।.माहौल ऐसा नहीं था । श्वेता को लगा…बिनम्र पहले ही दुखी है । अगर उसने ऐसा कह दिया' तो फूट-फूटक्रर रो पडेगा । वह उसे सम्भालने के लिए थोडा अागे सरक अाई । प्रेमपूर्वक अपनी अंगुलियों से उसके बालो में कंघा करती बोली…"बिनम्र तुमने सोच कैसे लिया श्येता तुम्हारे बारे में उस ढंग से सोच सकती है जिस ढंग से एक पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर ने सोचा?"

उफ्फ!

इतना विश्वास?

श्वेता उस पर इतना विश्वास करती है? 


और वह ।।

----------


## anita

यह क्या कर रहा है ?
जरा भी तो विश्वास नही कर पा रहा । कर रहा होता तो सब कुछ सच-सच बता देता ।


अपने आपसे तीव्र घृणा हुई उसे ।



दिल श्वेता को सब बता देने के लिए बड्री "प्रचंडता' के साथ मचला मगर तभी, विवेक ने कहा---"कर मत देना ऐसी वेवकूफी ।। तेरे मुंह से लफ्ज निकले और. . फांसी के फंदे पर पहूंचा । " उसको तो खैर कुछ नहीं श्वेता की इन आंखो मे तेरे लिए नफरत ही नफरत भर जाएगी जिनमे इस वक्त केवल प्यार विश्वास नजर आ रहा है । नहीं! . . .श्वेता की अंगुलियां तेरे बालों को फिर कभी इतने प्यार से नहीं सहलाएगी ।'



'सव कुछ खो देगा तू! सब कुछ ।' 


श्वेता का हाथ उसके हाथ मे था अनजाने मे वह उसे दबाता चला गया । ' मुंह से लफ्ज निकले -- 'मुझे तुम पर गर्व है श्वेता ।"


श्वेता ने उतने ही प्यार से कहा--" और मुझें तुम पर ।"


तभी वहां किसी के खकारने की आवाज आई

दोनों की तंद्रा मंग हुई । चौक कर दरबाजे की तरफ़ देखा ।।


वहां गोडास्कर खड़ा था ।

" भ-भैया !" कहती हुई श्वेता उसकी और लपकी ।।


"गोडास्कर सुन चुका है । . .सुन चुका है तुम गोडास्कर से क्या कहना चाहती हो ।" दरवाजा पार करके उसने श्वेता के बैडरुम में दाखिल होते हुए कहा-“हालकि तुम दोनों को एक-दूसरे पर उतना विश्वास होना ही चाहीए जितना है । मगर पुलिस की नौकरी किसी पर बिश्वास करना नहीं सिखाती बल्कि जब तक केस खुल न जाए सब पर शक करना सिखाती है । फिर भी मान लेता हूं विनम्र सच बोल रहा है । वाकई इसने खुद पर बिंदु का जादु नहीँ चलने दिया होगा । यह बात इसलिए मान लेता हूं अपने धर में गोडास्कर इंस्पेक्टर नहीं, " केवल और केवल गोडास्कर है । तेरा भाई, विनम्र; का होने वाला सालगराम ।" कहने के साथ उसने अपनी कैप उतार ली थी ।

----------


## anita

"भैया ।" श्वेता ने कहा---"विनम्र उन धटनाओं के बाद से वहुत नर्वस है। अाप समझ सकते हैं यह स्वाभाविक है । एक अाम आदमी ऐसी खौफनाक घटनाओं से नर्वस नहीं होगा तो क्या लोगा इसलिए----- आपसे रिक्वेस्ट करती हूं जल्दी से जल्दी बिंदू का पता लगाने की कोशिश करो---जितनी जल्दी हो सके बिज्जू के हत्यारे को कानून के हबाले कर दो ।।। विनम्र तभी नार्मल हो पाएगा ।।
"कोशिश तो गोडास्कर यहीं कर रहा है । और उसी कोशिश के तहत आपसे कुछ पूछना चाहता हूं ।" अपने अंतिम शब्दों के साथ उसने नीली आखें विनम्र के चेहरे पर जमा दी थीं ।।। यह पहला मौका था जव वह बातें करने के साथ कुछ खा नहीं रहा था ।



वह विनम्र के मन का चोर ही था । जिसकी वजह से उसे लगा…नीली आंखें ब्लेड बनकर उसके कलेजे को चीर रही हैं । दिमाग बस में कोंधे इस सवाल ने उसका चेहरा फीका कर दिया कि… अब और क्या पूछने वाला है गोडस्कर ।


"जीजू ।" गोडास्कर न पूछा-- "आपने वकालत पड़ी हैं, न?"



. ' "धक्क धक्क' कर रहे दिल को नियंत्रित करने की कोशिश कर रहे विनम्र ने बहुत आहिस्ता से कहा…… "हुं ! तो?"



"गोडास्कर कुछ डिस्कस करना चहता है ।डिस्कस करके किसी नतीजे पर पंहुचना चाहता है उम्मीद है आप एक अच्छे बिचार कर्ता साबित होंगे !"


"कोशिश करूगा! तुम्हें जो कहना है, कहो ।" "

----------


## anita

"सबसे पहले गोडास्कर यह स्पष्ट कर देना जरुरी समझता है । यहाँ गोडास्कर जितनी बाते करेगा इंस्पेक्टर होने के नाते नहीं बल्कि श्वेता का भाई और आपका होने बाला सालागराम होने के नाते करेगा।।।



जितनी भूमिका गोडास्कर बांध रहा था विनम्र की बैचेनी उतनी ही ज्यादा वढ़ती जा रही थी । यह शंका बार-बार उसके दिमाग पर टक्कर मार रहीं थी कि गोस्काकर कहीं उसे किसी जाल में र्फसाने की कोशिश तो नहीं कर रहा है? खुद को पूरी तरह चाक-चौबन्द करके क़हा-" ओ.के बोलो, क्या कहना चाहते हो ?" 

सुईट से मिले विंदू की माला के मोती ने गोडास्कर को एक कहानी सुनाई ।"


"केसे कहानी?"


और ।


इस सवाल के जबाब मैं गोडास्कर ने जो कुछ कहा उसे सुनते ही विनम्र के दिल ने बहुत जोर से 'धक्क' की आवाज करने के बाद मानो धड़कना की बंद कर दिया । गोडास्कर की तरफ धूरता रह गया वह जेैसे आखें उस पर जमी होने के बावजूद उसे देख न रही हो । गोडास्कर ने कहा -- " गोडास्कर के ख्याल से बिदू की हत्या हो चुकी है ।"
होश फाख्ता हो गए विनम्र के । मुंह से बेसाख्ता निकला "म-मगर सुईट में तो मोती के बरामद होने पर तुमने यही कहा था-मर्जी से गायब नहीं हुई । उसे जबरदस्ती किडनैप किया गया । शायद उसी हाथापाई में माला .......


"वह सुईट था जीजू यह गोडास्कर का धर है । वंहा गोडास्कर खालिस इंस्पेक्टर था, यहां खालिसं गोडास्कर है । वहां गैर लोग भी थे यहां केवल अपने हैं । वहां एक पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर को अपने मुंह केवल उतनी बात निकलनी थी जिससे लोग यह न ताड सकें इंस्पेक्टर की सोच वास्तव में कहाँ तक पहुच चुकी है । यहां गोडास्कर वह सब कंहने में कोई हर्ज नजर नहीं अाता जो वह सोच रहा है।।। जहां तक उसकी सोच पहुच चुकी है?"



"क्या सोच रहे हो तुम?"


"मोती के वहीं बरामद होने का अाप क्या अर्थ निकालते हैं?"

----------


## anita

विनम्र कुछ समझ नहीं सका इसलिए बोला-" क्या अर्थ निकालू ?"


" इतना अर्थ तो निकलता ही है न कि बिंदू के गले में मौजूद माला दूटी ! बगैर माला के टूटे तो मोती वहाँ गिर नहीं सकता ।"


"करेक्ट ।"


" माला के टूटने पर होती मोती तो सारे ही बिखर गए होगें ?"


" पक्की बात ।"


"मगर बाकी मोती वहां नही थे।"


" बिल्कुल नहीं थे ।"


"इसका मतलब वे चुन चुनकर उठा लिए गए ।" गौडास्कर का अन्दाज ऐसा था जेसे गणित के सवाल को हल करने की केशिश कर रहा हो ।।


" जब बांकी मोती नहीं मिले तो जाहिर है------जाहिर है चुन् ही लिए गए होगें ।"


"जो मोती गोडास्कर को मिला वह चुनने से रह गया होगा । इसलिए रह गया होगा क्योंकि यह पडा ही ऐसी 'जगह था जहां चुनने बाले की नजर नहीं पडी होगी अर्थात् गोडास्कर के हाथ उसकी निगाहों से चूका मोती लगा ।"


"मानता हूं ।"

----------


## anita

"अब सवाल यह उठता है अगर बिंदू किडनेप हुई है तो किडनेपर को सारे मोती उठाकर ले जाने की क्या जरुरत थी?"
" क्या मतलब?"


"सोचकर" बताएं, क्या उसे ऐसा करने की ज़रूरत थी?"


"मेरे ख्याल से नहीं ।"'


"क्यों? "


"क्योकि बिंदू की माला के मोती दुनिया के किसी भी इन्वेस्टीगेटर को किडनेपर के बारे में कुछ नहीं बता सकते थे । "


"यही ! विल्कुल यही बात बार-बार गोडास्कर के दिमाग से टकरा रही है ।" उत्साहित अंदाज में यह कहता चला गया-किडनैपर घटनास्थल से उस वस्तु को हटाने की कोशिश तो करेगा जो किसी इन्वेस्टीगेटर को उस तक पहुचाने की क्षमता रखती हो, मगर उसे हटाने में अपना कीमती टाईम जाया नहीं करेगा जो उसे कोई नुक्सान नहीं पहुंचा सकती । "



"पक्की बात ।"


"बावजूद इसके सारे मोती चुन--चुनकर उठा लिए गए । इस हकीकत की रोशनी हमें क्या सोचने पर मजबूर कर रही है?”


"मेरी समझ में नहीं अा रहा, तुम कहना क्या चाहते हो?"


" हालात बता रहे हैं--विंदू का अपहरण नहीं हुआ ।"

----------


## anita

"और क्या हुआ है?"


"वही, जिसकी सम्भावना गोडास्कर व्यक्त कर चुका है ।"


"यानी मर्डर विनम्र के चेहरे पर पसीना उभर आया----"तुम्हारे ख्याल से विंदुका मर्डर हुआ है? और लाश के साथ हत्यारा सारे मोती भी चुनकर लेगया?"


"करेवट ।"


"बात कुछ ज़मी नहीं ।"


"वजह ?"


'"जिस तरह मोती किडनैपर के बारे मैं कुछ नहीं बता सकते उसी तरह "हत्यारे" के बारे से भी कुछ नहीं बता सकते ।" विनम्र कहता चला गया----"' फिर इस फालतू के काम में अपना टाईम क्यों जाया करेगा ? नहीं गोडास्कर नहीं । पता नहीं तुमने मोती से यह नतीजा कैसे निकाल लिया कि बिंदू किडनैप नहीं हुई बल्कि कत्ल कर दी गई है? जहाँ तक मोतियों के गायब होने का सवाल है---यह काम जितना अनावश्यक किडनैपर के लिए था उतना ही हत्यारे के लिए भी था ।
" यस ।" उसने अपने एक-एक शब्द पर जोर दिया'--"गोडास्कर भी यही कहना चहता है । मोतियों को चुनकर ले जाना दोनो के लिए गैरजरूरी था मगर फिर भी यह काम हुआ तो सवाल उठता है-------क्यों , ये गैरजरुरी काम करना किसी को क्यों जरुरी लगा? गोडास्करं ने जब-इस पर सोचा तो जवाब आया…किडनेपर' को किन्हीं भी हालात में यह अनावश्यकं काम करने की जरूरत नहीं थी जबकि 'हत्यारे' को एक खास परिस्थिति मे यह काम करने की जरूरत थी ।"



"तुम्हारा इशारा कौन सी खास परिस्थिति की तरफ़ है?”


" तव जबकि बह यह चाहता हो कि-किसी को सुईट में हुई बिंदू की हत्या का पता न लगे ।"

----------


## anita

"भला हत्यारे को ऐसा चहाने से क्या लाभ ।"'



" लाभ पर बाद में डिस्कस करेंगे जीजू। इस वक्त सवाल ये है कि---खास परिस्थिति में ही सहीं लेकिन हत्यारे को मोती चुनने की जरुरत थी जबकि किडनेपर को किसी भी परिस्थिति में ऐसा करने की जरूरत नहीं थी! यही तुलनात्मक विश्लेषण करने के बाद गोडास्कर इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा है कि बिंदुका अपहरण नहीं किया गया है बल्कि उसकी हत्या करदी गईहे।"



" ऐसा मान भी लिया जाए तो लाश कहां गई ?"


“हत्यारे ने ही गायब की होगी । जब वह चाहता ही नहीं किसी को सुईट में हुई हत्या के बारे में पता लगे तो लाश को सुईट मे कैसे छोड सकता था ?"


"सवाल फिर वही है---हत्यारा ऐसा क्यों चाहेगा? "


"केवल एक ही परिस्थिति मैं चाह सकता है----" जबकि वह यह समझता हो कि यदि लाश सुईट में बरामद हुई या किसी को यह पता लगा कि हत्या सुईट में हुई है तो सीधा सीधा वही पकड़ा जाऐगा ।"



" ऐसा शख्स कौन हो सकता है?" विनम्र ने पूछा ।



गोडास्कर ने एक ही झटके में कह दिया------" आप ।"


" म म मै ।" विनम्र बौखला उठा ।


" केबल आप ही ऐसा चाह सकते हैं ।" गौडास्कर ने एक बार फिर अपने एक्र-एक शब्द पर जोर दिया ।

----------


## anita

"त-तुम्हारा दिमाग खराब हो गया है ।" वह चीख पड़ा---" भला मैं ऐसा क्यों चाहने लगा ?"
" यस ।" उसने अपने एक-एक शब्द पर जोर दिया'--"गोडास्कर भी यही कहना चहता है । मोतियों को चुनकर ले जाना दोनो के लिए गैरजरूरी था मगर फिर भी यह काम हुआ तो सवाल उठता है-------क्यों , ये गैरजरुरी काम करना किसी को क्यों जरुरी लगा? गोडास्करं ने जब-इस पर सोचा तो जवाब आया…किडनेपर' को किन्हीं भी हालात में यह अनावश्यकं काम करने की जरूरत नहीं थी जबकि 'हत्यारे' को एक खास परिस्थिति मे यह काम करने की जरूरत थी ।"



"तुम्हारा इशारा कौन सी खास परिस्थिति की तरफ़ है?”


" तव जबकि बह यह चाहता हो कि-किसी को सुईट में हुई बिंदू की हत्या का पता न लगे ।"


"भला हत्यारे को ऐसा चहाने से क्या लाभ ।"'



" लाभ पर बाद में डिस्कस करेंगे जीजू। इस वक्त सवाल ये है कि---खास परिस्थिति में ही सहीं लेकिन हत्यारे को मोती चुनने की जरुरत थी जबकि किडनेपर को किसी भी परिस्थिति में ऐसा करने की जरूरत नहीं थी! यही तुलनात्मक विश्लेषण करने के बाद गोडास्कर इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा है कि बिंदुका अपहरण नहीं किया गया है बल्कि उसकी हत्या करदी गईहे।"



" ऐसा मान भी लिया जाए तो लाश कहां गई ?"


“हत्यारे ने ही गायब की होगी । जब वह चाहता ही नहीं किसी को सुईट में हुई हत्या के बारे में पता लगे तो लाश को सुईट मे कैसे छोड सकता था ?"


"सवाल फिर वही है---हत्यारा ऐसा क्यों चाहेगा? "

----------


## anita

"केवल एक ही परिस्थिति मैं चाह सकता है----" जबकि वह यह समझता हो कि यदि लाश सुईट में बरामद हुई या किसी को यह पता लगा कि हत्या सुईट में हुई है तो सीधा सीधा वही पकड़ा जाऐगा ।"



" ऐसा शख्स कौन हो सकता है?" विनम्र ने पूछा ।



गोडास्कर ने एक ही झटके में कह दिया------" आप ।"


" म म मै ।" विनम्र बौखला उठा ।


" केबल आप ही ऐसा चाह सकते हैं ।" गौडास्कर ने एक बार फिर अपने एक्र-एक शब्द पर जोर दिया ।


"त-तुम्हारा दिमाग खराब हो गया है ।" वह चीख पड़ा---" भला मैं ऐसा क्यों चाहने लगा ?"
"क्योकिं सुईट से लाश बरामद होने पर सीधे अाप ही को फंसना था ।"


विनम्र ने प्रतिरोध करने की भरपूर कोशिश की मगर आवाज हलक से बाहर न निकल सकी ।


" भैया!'' बुरी तरह बैखलाई हुई श्वेता चीख पड़ी---" ये क्या कह रहे हैं आप?"



"अब जाकर भूख लगी है गोडास्कर को! कुछ खाना पड़ेगा । कहने के साथ उसने जेब से एक चाकलेट निकल ली । उस वक्त वह उसके सिरे से रेपर हटा रहा था जब बुरी तरह उत्तेजित और भन्नाई श्वेता ने गोडास्कर के कंधे को पकडकर उसे हिलाने की नाकाम क्रोशिश के साथ कहा------" ये क्या बकवास है भैया! आप विनम्र को हत्यारा कह रहें हैं ।"


गोडास्कर पर जरां भी फर्क नहीं पड़ा । उसके चेहरे पर निश्चिन्तता के ऐसे भाव थे जैसे पता ही न _हो श्वेता इस वक्त भावनाओं के कैसे …चक्रवात से गुजर रही है।

----------


## anita

उधर ।।।


विनम्र यूं खड़ा हो गया था जैसे पहला वन डे' खेल रहे किसी खिलाडी को एम्पायर ने पहली गेद पर गलत आउट दे दिया हो । जैसे यकीन न आ रहा हो कि पलक झपकते ही उसके जीवन की सबसे बडी ट्रेजडी हो चुकी है ।


गोडास्कर ने चाकलेट में "बुड़कै' मारा । उसे "चिगलना' शुरू किया और बोला-----" बहना, गोडास्कर को गलत समझ रही हो! गोडास्कर ने जीजू को कातिल नही कहा बल्कि केबल इतना कहा है------जो सवाल जीजू ने खुद उठाया उसका जवाब जीजू को कातिल सिद्ध कर ऱहा है ।"


"अब...... अब जाकर मेरी समझ में तुम्हारी चिकनी-चुपड्री बातो का मतलब अाया है ।" उत्तेजित अवस्था में विनम्र चीखता चला गया---" ठीक कहा है किसी ने । तुम पुलिस वाले न किसी के दोस्त होते हो न रिशतेदार ।। पुलिस बाले तो सिर्फ पुलिस वाले होते है । बाहर भी और घर में भी। सुअर का बाल होता है तुम्हारी आखों में । तुमने देखा श्वेता? देखा तुमने बात किस अंदाज से शुरू की थी इसने और कहां जाकर ख़त्म की । कहता था घर में गोडास्कर इंस्पेक्टर नहीं, केवल गोडास्कर है जबकि भूमिका पूरी तरह इंस्पैक्टर की निभाई ।
ऐसा है तो ऐसा ही सही गोडास्कर, मैं भी मुकाबला करने के लिए तेयार हू। अपनी हवाई कल्पनाओं से तुम मुझे हत्पारा साबित नहीं कर सकते ।"


" बौखलाओ मत जीजू ।" गोडास्कर बड़े आराम से चॉकलेट खा रहा था'---""तर्क बितर्क करते हुए गोडास्कर के साथ जिस निष्कर्ष पर अाप खुद पहुंचे हैं, उसे अब हवाई कह देने से बात हवाई नहीं हो जाती ।"



"ये हवाई कल्पनाएं नहीं तो और क्या हैं? लाश बिज्जू की मिली है, तुम उसके कातिल को तलाश करने की जगह मुझे उसका हत्यारा _ ठहरा रहे हो जिसके बारे में अभी गारंटी से यह तक नहीं कृहा जा सकता कि उसका मर्डर हो गया है ।"


"यहां गोडास्कर आपको एक छोटी-सी-कहानी सुनाने के मूड में आ गया है जीजू"' विनम्र के व्यंग्य पर ध्यान दिए बगैर उसने चौकलेट में एक ओर वुडक मारा और जुगाली-सी करता बोला…" सुईट में किसी बात पर आपके और बिंदुकै बीच झगडा शुरू हो गया । झगड़ा … इतना बढा कि उत्तेजित होकर अापने उसकी हत्या कर दी । इस लाश को देखकर बिज्जू के होश उड़ गए । उस बिज्जू के जो अापके औऱ बिंदू के फोटो खींचने की मंशा से पहले ही सुईट में छुपा बैठा था । कल्पना क्री जा सकती है कि "सोशल सीन की उम्मीद कर रहे बिज्जू की "क्राईम सीन देखकर किस कदर धिग्धी बंधी होगी । हो सकता है पटठे की चीख ही निकल गई हो ।। जैसा भी हुआ मगर हुआ ये कि आपकी नजर उस पर' पड गई अब. . ,आपके पास उसका भी खात्मा कर देने के अलावा . क्रोई विक्रल्प नहीं था।"

----------


## anita

"वहुत खूब.. यानी दूसरा मर्डर भी तुमने मेरे ही मत्ये मढ़ दिया?"


"कातिल कातिल होता है जीजू! अपनी गर्दन बचाने के लिए वह -दो क्या, दस मर्डर भी कर सकता है ।" गोडास्कर कहता चला गया…दोनों कल्ल करने के बाद आपको होश आया! सोचा यह आप क्या कर बैठे? मगर, जो हुआ वह हो चुका था । अब तो आपकी कातिल के तरह अपने बचाव का रास्ता सोचना था । सोचना शुरू किया तो पाया लाश अगर सुईट में बरामद हुई तो मैं सीधा-सीधा फंस जाऊंगा । लिफ्टमैन ने, वेटर ने और होटल के सारे स्टाफ ने मुझे और बिंदू को यहां अाते देखा है । नागपाल को भी इस मीटिंग के बारे मालूम है । सारे हालात पर गोर करने के बाद आपका इन सौचों पर पहुचना
स्वाभाविक था कि लाशें सुईट से हटा दी जाये । ऐसा कोई 'भी बिन्ह त्त रहने दिया जाए जिससे पता लग सके यहाँ कुछ हुआ है । सुईट की बाकायदा सफाई की । मोती चुने और विज्जू-की लाश लिफ्ट के कुचे में डाल दी । इसी वजह से वह लिफ्ट की छत पर पडी मिली ।"


"अब जरा यह भी बता दो, मैंने बिंदू की लाश का क्या किया?" अंदर से घबराए हुए विनम्र ने अपनी आवाज ने "व्यंग्य" का पुट भरने की भरपूर कोशिश की । "


"बृह भी 'लुढका' दी होनी कहीं! देर-सबेर मिल जाएगी ।"


विनम्र पर कुछ कहते नहीं वन पड़ा । गोडास्कर ने ठीक कहा था-देर-सवेर बिंदू की लाश को भी मिलना तो था ही । इसका मतलब लाश… मिलते ही गोडास्कर उसके हाथो में हथक्रड्री डाल देगा । वह तो लगभग कंफर्म है कि हत्या मैंने ही की है बल्कि हत्या नहीं हत्याएं । उफ्फ! यह कैसे झमेले में फंस गया मैं? यह भी मेरे है द्वारा किया गया सिद्ध हो रहा है जो नहीं किया । किसने किया वह सब? किसने?, सुईट से लाश और मोती गायब किसने किए? किसने सफाईं की और...


बिज्जू का हत्यारा कौन है? यह सब किसी ने क्यों किया? 


विनम्र की समझ में कुछ नहीँ आरहा था ।

----------


## anita

दिमाग ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे किसी शिकंजे में ज़कड़ा गया हो ।


"क्या हुआ जीजू! आपको तो लकवा ही मार गया । डिस्कसन है बंद कर दिया । इस तरह बाते अागे कैसे बढ़ेगी ?"



"‘डिस्कसन के लिए अब बचा ही क्या है ? सारी वात तो तुम सिद्ध कर चुके हो । मैं हत्यारा हूं । तो ये रहे मेरे हाथ है'' बुरी तरह चीखते हुए विनम्र ने अपने दोनों हाथ उसके सामने फैला दिए---'हथकडी पहनाओं इनमें । बस यही कसर रह गई है । मैं तुम पुलिस वालो क्रो अच्छी तरह जानता हूं । तुम लोग इतने "टेलेन्टिड' होते होो कि चाहो तो चाहे जिस केस में प्रधानमंत्री तक को मुजरिम साबित कर दो । मगर ये हवाई बाते, कल्पना की उड़ान अदालत में नहीँ चलेगी गोडाल्कर !! बहां सुबूतों की ज़रूरत पडेगी! गवाहों की जरूरत पडेगी!
कहां से लाओगे मेरे खिलाफ सबूत और गवाह?"



"वह भी प्रस्तुत कर देता हूं । अागे डिस्कस तो करो । क्या सुबूत चाहिए आपको ?"
"अब मुजे तुमसे कोई डिस्कस नहीं करना । गिरफ्तार कस्ना चाहते हो तो कर लो ।” दडाड़ने के वाद वह श्वेता की तरफ घूमकर बोला --" तुमने देखा श्वेता! देखा तुमने-----एक इंस्पेक्टर किस तरह तुम्हारा भाई बनकर मुझे ठगने की कोशिश कर रहा है?”


"भैया! हो क्या गया है आपको ?" श्वेता मानो पागल हुई जा रहीं थी----" आपने तो विनम्र को हत्यारा सिद्ध कर दिया । अाप मेरे भाई है या दुश्मन?"



"भाई हूं बहना! पक्का भाई ।" गोडास्कर ने चॉकलेट में बुड़क मारा---" तभी तो अाने वाले खतरे से आगाह कर रहा हूं ।"


"आगाह कर रहे हो?"


"और तूं निर्बुद्धी समझ रही है-गोडास्कर जीजू को फंसाने के चक्कर में है । "

----------


## anita

हकबकाई श्वेता गोडास्कर की तरफ देखती रह गई वह समझ न पा रही , वह क्या कह रहा है ?"



" एक बार फिर चॉक्लेट चबाता गोडास्कर कहता चला गया--"'इतनी बाते गोडास्कर की खोपडी में सुईट से मोती मिलने के साथ ही आ गई थी मगर बहाँ यह सब नहीं कहा ।। जरा सोच---क्यों नहीं कहा? उन सबके सामने कह देता तो क्या हाल होता जीजूका? अब वता-गोडास्कर तेरा भाई है या दुश्मन?" 

विनम्र के मुह में तो पहले ही जुबान नहीं थी । अब श्वेता भी है बेजुबान हो गई ।"


"दिमाग तो तुम्हारे पास भी काफी अच्छा है जीजू! तुम भी सोचो---अपने ये बातें गोडास्कर ने वहां, सबके सामने क्योंं नहीं की ? ये बाते करने के लिए यही जगह क्यो चुनी ?"


गोडास्कर की इस बात ने विनम्र को सोचने पर मजबूर कर दिया । इस एक ही बात से उसे लगा वाकई गोडास्कर यहां इंस्पैक्टर नहीं, श्वेता का भाई है । मगर, विवेक ने तुरन्त एलर्ट किया ---"'गेडास्कर का यह बदला हुआ रुख उससे उगलवाने के लिए एक इंस्पेक्टर का "नया पैतरा' भी हो सकता ।' पूरी तरह सतर्क हो गया वह । गोडास्कर के किसी भी शब्द-जाल में न फंसने का, निश्चय करके बोला----" तो मुझे कातिल मानने, के बावजूद मदद करना चाहते हो ।"


"नहीं जीजू! ऐसा नहीं है ।" उसने कहा---" इतना घटिया पुलिसिया नहीं है गोडास्कर ।"
"तो ये सब बाते बहाँ ना कहकर यहां क्यों कहीं?"


"क्योंकि गोडास्कर जानता है------- जो तर्कों की कसोटी पर सही नजर आ रहा है, वह गलत है । गोडास्कर का "एक्सपीरियेंस' कहता है ऐसा अक्सर हो जाता है ।।। तर्क उस बात को सृही सिद्ध करते नज़र अाने लगते हैं जो अक्सर गलत होती है ।"


" क्या मतलब ?"



"मेरे ख्याल से अाप बेगुनाह हैं ।"

----------


## anita

विनम्र उसे देखता रह गया ।


श्वेता की आंखों से आंसू भर अाए । मुह से निकला-"आप सच कह रहें है न भैया ?"


"बिल्कुल सच पगली । कहने के साथ गोडास्कर ने श्वेता को खीचकर अपनी विशालकाय छाती से लगा लिया था । श्वेता का तो मानो बांध टुट पड़ा । उसकी छाती ने मुखड़ा छुपाए बह -फूट फूट कर रो पडी । आंखें गोडस्कर की भी भर आई थी मगऱ उसने जल्दी से चॉकलेट मुंह में ठूंस ली और उसे चबाने के बहाने छलक पडने को तेयार आंसूओं को पी गया।


"ये सव किया है गोडास्कर ।" विनम्र ने कहा---"पल में माशा पल में तोला! कभी कहते हो मैं कातिल हूं , कभी कहते हो नहीं हूं । मेरे साथ आखिर खेल क्या खेल रहे हो तुम?"



"कोई रोल नहीं रोल रहा हूं जीजू! भला गोडास्कर उसके साथ खेल कैसे खेल सकता है जो उसकी नन्ही-सी बहन की जान है । "
गेडास्कर तो केवल यह सिद्ध कर रहा था कि अभी तकृ के हालात आपको और सिर्फ अाप ही को हत्यारा साबित कर रहे हैं मगर......

" मगर ?"


"गोडास्कर की प्रॉब्लम ये है कि पुलिस विभाग में गोडास्कर अतिम अफसर नहीँ है ।केबल इंस्पैक्टर है ।
अफसर गोडास्कर के उपर भी हैं । कल उन सबको भी इस केस की डिटेल पता लगेगी । गोडास्कर से ज्यादा ही दिमागदार हैं वे ।हालात जो कहानी गोडास्कर के दिमाग में सेट कर रहे हैं, ऐसा हो नहीं सकता यहीं कहानी उनके दिमाग से भी सेट न हो जाए ।। ऐसा हो गया तो गोडास्कर की तो बात ही दूर; ऊपर बाला भी जीजू को नहीं बचा सकता ।। होने वाले जीजू को बचाने के इल्जाम में गोडास्कर की वर्दी उतरेगी सो अलग ।"
"इसका क्या हल है? "

"हल केवल एक ही है----गोडास्कर जल्द से जल्द असली कातिल की गर्दन दबोच ले ।"


"तो भैया करो न ऐसा ।"

----------


## anita

"उसके लिए जीजू की मदद चाहिए ।"


"भला विनम्र मदद क्यों नहीं करेगा ?" वह विनम्र की तरफ घूमी-"क्यों विनम्र?" 



विनम्र समझ नहीं पा रहा था---गोडास्कर जो कह रहा है 'दिल से' कह रहा है या कोई खेल खेल रहा है । श्वेता की बात अलग थी । बह अपने भाई के साथ भावनाओं में बह गई धी । उसके सबाल के जवाब मैं कहना तो विनम्र को बहीं पड़ा-"अजीब बात है । जब मुझे बेगुनाह साबित करने की कोशिश करेगा तो भला मैं मदद क्यों नहीं करूगा? बेगुनाह तो मुझे ही साबित होना है ? बोला---क्या मदद चाहिए मेरी?


"आप सुईट में बिदू कै साथ कितनी देर रहे ?"

विनम्र पास जवाब तैयार था-किरीब बीस मिनट ।"


"क्या उस बीच अापने बहाँ आपने और बिंदूके अलावा किसी और की मौजूदगी महसूस की?"

"नहीं ।"


सुईट से निगलते वक्त दरवाजा धीरे से बंद किया था या जोर से ?"


"इससे क्या फर्क पड़ता है?"


"गोडास्का यह जानना चाहता है जीजू आपके निकलने के बाद दरवाजा लॉक हो गया था या केवल भिड़ा रह गया था । अच्छी तरह सोचकर, याद करके ज़वाब दो ।"


"दरवाजा मैंने जोर से ही किया था, लॉक हो गया होगा ।"

----------


## anita

"इसका मतलब ये हुआ, आपके निकलने के बाद सुईट मे बाहर से तभी दाखिल हुआ जा सकता था जब बिंदू अदर से दरवाजा खोलती ।"


"मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा । ये फालतू कै सवाल मुझसे क्यों पूछे जा रहे हैं? " अतत: विनम्र फट ही पड़ा आखिर कैसे इनके जवाब हासिल करके असली हत्यारे तक पहुचा जा सकता है?"





"ताव मत बनाओ जीजू! गोडास्कर यह पता लगाने की कोशिश कर रहा है…आपके बाद सुईट मे जो शख्स गया उसे बिंदू ने खुद बुलाया था या जबरन घुस गया क्योकि सम्भावना उसी के कातिल होने की है ।"
"ताव मत बनाओ जीजू! गोडास्कर यह पता लगाने की कोशिश कर रहा है…आपके बाद सुईट मे जो शख्स गया उसे बिंदू ने खुद बुलाया था या जबरन या जबरन घुस गया क्योंकि सम्भावना उसी के कातिल होने की ।"


"सिर में दर्द हो गया है मेरे! पता नहीं साले को मुझसे क्या दुश्मनी थी जो मुझे इस झमेले_मेँ फसा दिया?"


" यही ! ठीक यहीं लाईन है यह जिस पर गोडास्कर काम कर रहा वह कहता चला गया----"'किसी ने आपको फ़'साने की कोशिश की केशिश की है ।"



विनम्र के दिमाग में विस्फोट-सा हुआ ।


" हां । " विचार कौंधा--- "यही लाईन ठीक है । मुझे इसी लाईन पर काम करना चाहिए । कोई मुझें फंसाने की कोशिश कर रहा है । और बात ठीक तो है । मैंनें सुईट से लाश कब हटाईं? कब बिंदू की माला के मोती चुने ? मेनें कहाँ मारा बिज्जू को ? यह सब तो किसी और ने किंया । न किया होता तो है झमेला इतना न बढ़ता । सीधे--सीधे तरीके से विंदुकी लाश बरामद हो जाती । मैं यह कहकर चुपी साध लेता---" मेरे वापस आने तक बो जिंदा थी ! गोडास्कर हत्यारे की तलाश में हाथ-पैर मारकर रह जाता । लाश गायब न होती तो इस वक्त वे आते ही पेदा न होतीं । जिनके मुताबिक सबसे ज्यादा संदिग्ध मैं हू । गोडास्कर सही लाईन पर सोच रहा है'------लाश और मोती गायब करने वाले ने मुझे फंसाने की केशिश की है! बिज्जू की लाश भी वह मेरे ही गले में लटकानी चाहता है! पर वो है कौन है?"

----------


## anita

"क्या सोचने लगे जीजू! " गोडास्कर की आवाज सीधी उसके जहन पर टकराई--""बीच'-बीच में अाप कहां' खो जाते है?"


"ब-बिल्कुल ठीक सोच रहे हो तुम ।" विनम्र अपनी सोचों के 'दायरे से बाहर आया'--"बिल्कुल ठीका यकीनन किसी ने मुझे फंसाने की कोशिश की है ।"



"कौन हो सकता है वह?" "इस बारे मे क्या कह सकता हूं ?"


"नहीं जीजू! इतनी जल्दी जवाब मत दो और. . .इस सवाल को इतने 'हल्केपन' में भी मत लो ।" गोडास्कर ने कहा----“केवल यही यह सबाल है जिसका जवाब आपको हत्यारे के जाल से बचा सकता है । अच्छी तरह सोचकर जवाब दो-------कौन रच सकता है आपकी फ़साने का षडृयंत्र? ऐसे षडृयंत्र केवल दो तरह के लोग रचते है । कोई वहुत वड़ा दुश्मन या वह, जिसे कोई लाम होने वाला हो । दिमाग घुमाओं--आपका इतना बड़ा दुश्मन कौन है?
या आपके फंसाने से किसे लाभ हो सकता है?"


"भैया ठीक कह रहे है विनम्र !" श्वेता बोली-----"तुमने कुछ नहीं किया । फिर भी हालात ऐसे हैं जैसे दोनो हत्याएं तुम ने की हो । कौन क्रियेट कर सकता है ऐसे हालात ? कोई तो हे जो फंसाने की केशिश कर रहा है । कौन है वो ? सोची विनम्र-कौन हो सकता है?"


विनम्र को कोई नाम नहीं सुझ रहा था ।


गोडास्कर ने पूछा……"'चक्रथर चौबे के बारे में आपका क्या ख्याल है ?"


"च-चक्रधर चौबे?" विनम्र उछल पड़ा----व -वे तो मेरे मामा हैं ।"


"कंस हो या शकुनी, मामा अक्सर विलेन निकलते हैं ।'"

----------


## anita

"पर भैया ।" श्वेता ने कहा-------" वे ऐसा क्यों चाहेंगे?"


"इस सवाल का गोडास्कर के पास सशक्त जवाब है । "


"क-क्या? '"



"विनम्र के बाद 'भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी ...........


"नहीं !!!!! नहीं?" उत्तेजित अवस्था में विनम्र हलक फाड़कर चीख पड़ा--------ऐसा नहीं हो सकता! श्वेता, अपने भाई से कहो-पुलसिंया उड़ानों में उड़ना बंद करे । इसे नहीं मालूम मामा मुझे कितना चाहते है । उनके बारे में ऐसा सोचना भी पाप है ।।"


"विनम्र ठीक कह रहा है भैया ।" श्वेता बोली…"' मामा इससे बहुत प्यार करते है । वे कभी विनम्र का बुरा नहीं चाह सकते ।"



गोडास्कर के होठों पर ऐसी मुस्कान उभरी जैसे उसकी समझ के मुताबिक वे 'बचकानी' बाते कर हों ।


जेब से एक खजूऱ निकालकर उसने अपने मुह में सरका लिया था ।
चक्रधर चौबे का मोबाईल बजा ।।


जबरदस्त बेचैनी के साथ स्कीन पर स्पार्क कर रहे नम्बर पर नजर डाली । नम्बर पूरी तरह अंजान था । इसके बावंजूद उसने कॉल रिसीव की । हैलो कहते ही दूसरी तरफ़ से कहा गया----"मे बोल रहा हूं ।"



"त-तुम ।। तुम हो कहां ? " चक्रधर चौबे भड़क उठा---"रिपोर्ट क्यों नहीं दी ?"

----------


## anita

“बही देने के लिए फोन किया है ।"


"अब । सुबह के ग्यारह बजे ।" वह कुछ और भड़का-----" यह रिपोर्ट तुम्हें कल-रात देनी थी! अपना मोबाईल भी बंद कर रखा या तुमने! रात से सेक्ड़ों बार ट्राई कर चुका हू ।"



दूसरी तरफ से हंसने की आवाज़ अाई । अंदाज ऐसा था जेसे उसकी बेचैनी का मजा लूटा जा रहा हो ।।



" तुम हंस रहे हो ।" चक्रधर चौबे के सारे जिस्म में चिंगारियां सी दौड गई-----"'क्यों हंस रहे हो तुम?"


उसे सुलगा देने वाले अंदाज में कहा---"तुम्हारी बेचैनी पर हंस रहा हूं सेठ ।।"'


"क-क्या मतलब?"


"नीद आ गई थी । कुछ देर पहले ही सोकर उठा है । घडी पर नजर गई तो सोचा तुम मुझसे बात करने के लिए मरे जा रहे होंगे । इसलिए फौरन फोन मिला दिया ।। "



"अजीब आदमी हो! मैं सारी रात एक पल के लिए नहीं सो सका और तुम कहते हो…सो गए थे । इतने बेसुध होकर कि आंखे ही अब खुली । ऐसे काम के बीच भला कोई ऐसी नीद कैसे भी सकता है?”


"क्या करता सेठ? दारू कुछ ज्यादा ही पी गया था । साली खोपडी पर सवार हो गई ।"



"खैर ।...काम हो गया?"

----------


## anita

"बो पता लग ही गया होगा तुम्हें! मैंने "आज़ तक' पर देखा है, तुम ने भी देख लिया होगा---पुलिस को सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन से कोई लाश नहीं मिली मगर लिफ्ट की छत से एक लाश मिली है । ये चक्कर क्या है सेठ, पिछली रात ओबराय में कितनी लाशे थी ? एक मैं उठा लाया । दूसरी लिफ्ट की छत से मिली है । "आज़ तक' पर लाश देखी भी है मैंने! किसी फोटोग्राफर की बताई जा रही है कहा जा रहा है-----वह कल दोपहर दो बजे से सुईट नम्बर...



"उसे छोडो ?" चक्रधर चौबे ने दूसरी तरफ़ से बोलने वाले की बात काटकर कहा----“ये बताओ-तुमने अपनी लाश का क्या किया !"'



"अपनी लाश?" हंसी पुन: उभरी----"मैं अभी जिंदा हूं सेठ ।।"



" म - मेरा मतलब । विंदु की लाश से है । उसे तो ठिकाने लगा दिया न तुमने?"

"नहीं । "
" क क्यों ? "


"अभी तो बताया-मुझे नींद आ गई थी ।"


"बडे अहमक आदमी हो! लाश को अपने साथ लिए घूम रहे हो । मगर........मगर ऐसा भला तुम कर कैसे सकते हो? लाश को साथ लेकर घूमना क्या मजाक है । उसे फौरन ठिकाने लगा दो ।"


“लगा दूंगा । मगर.......


"मगर?"

----------


## anita

" उससे पहले मुझे तुमसे कुछ बातें करनी हैं सेठ ।"



"क्या बातें करनी हैं ? और फिर, बाते तो बाद में भी होती रहैगी ।। सबसे पहले लाश को ठिकाने लगाओ । उसके साथ पकडे गए तो सारे किए धरे पर पानी फिर जाएगा ।"



"कुछ नहीं होगा सेठ ।। लाश मेरे पास है । जब मैं नहीं डर रहा तो तुम क्यों मरे जा रहे हो?"



"क्या बाते करना चाहते हो?"


"फोन पर नहीं हो सकती । यहीं चले आओं ।"



" कहां ?"



"जब फोन रख चुकूं अपने मोबाईल पर नंम्वर देखना । इस नम्बर को डायरेवट्री में तलाश करना । जब मिल जाए तो नम्बर के सामने लिखे एड्रेस पर दौड़े चले अाना मेरा नाम लेते ही तुम्हें मेरे पास पहुचा दिया जाएगा ।" कहने के बाद दुसरी तरफ से चक्रधर चौबे को बोलने का मौका दिए बगैर रिसीवर रख दिया गया ।


चक्रधर चौबे की हालत ऐसी हे गई जैसी पतंग उड़ा रहे बच्चे की हालत अचानक डोर टूट जाने पर होती है ।

----------


## anita

" जल्दी से स्क्रीन पर नजर अाता नम्बर पढ़ा । डायरेक्ट्री उठाई ।

नम्बर खोजा!


उसके सामने लिखा एड्रेस एक कागज पर नोट किया और लगभग भागता हुआ-सा "भारद्वाज बिला' के गैरेज में पंहुचा।। अपनी मर्संडीज़ निकाली । अगले मिनट मर्सडीज़ बिला का लोहे बाला गेट क्रास करने के बाद उस एड्रैस की तरफ दौड रही थी जो अजन्ता नामक किसी होटल का था ।


बीस मिनट बाद मर्संडीज अजन्ता होटल के बाहर रुकी ।



यह एक औसत दर्जे का होटल था । चक्रधर रिसेप्शन पर पहुंचा । यहाँ एक भदृदी-सी औरत बैठी थी ।
चक्रधर ने जब कहा---"मुझे 'मनसब' से मिलना है ।" तो औरत ने है आवाज़ देकर करीब पन्द्रह वर्षीय लडके को बुलाया । उससे कहा…"साहब को रूम नम्बर आठ में ले जा ।"


" मैं खुद चला जाऊंगा ।" कहने कै बाद चक्रधर चौबे आगे बढ़ गया ।



अगले दो मिनट बाद वह उस बंद कमरे की कमरे की वैल वजा रहा था " जिसकी चौखट पर 'आठ' लिखा था ।


बंद दरवाजा खुला! मनसब उसके सामने था । वह, जिसका कद किसी भी तरह छ: फूट दो इंच से कम नहीं था । अपने कद के अनुपात मे काफी पतला था वह । इस कारण 'बल्ली' जैसा लगता था । चेहरे पर करीने से तराशी गई दाढी थी । बावजूद इसके दोनों गालो की उभरी हुई हडिृडयां साफ़ नजर अाती थीं । आंखें बहुत छोटी--छोंटी थी । ऐसी चमक थी उनमे जैसी सर्प की आंखों में होती है । नाक तोते जैसी थी । होठ पतले । कान बड़े-वड़े । कुल मिलाकर वह एक कूर शख्स लगता था ।


चक्रधर चौबे पर नजर पड़ते ही एक तरफ हटता बोला---"आओ सेठ । आओ-- आ जाओ ।। "


चक्रधर अदर दाखिल हुआ । एक ही नजर में उसने सारा कमरा टंटोल डाला । पूछा--'" कहां है ?"

----------


## anita

" क्या?" मनसब ने दरवाजा बंद करके चटकनी चढा दी ।



"लाश !"



"'आराम से बैठो । तुम तो जरूरत से कुछ ज्यादा ही बेचैन नजर आरहे हो।"



"बात ही बेचैनी की है । अभी तक लाश को अपने साथ लिए घूम रहे हो । भला ये भी कोई समझदारी हुई"'



"तुम्हारे हिसाब से बेवकूफी हो सकती है सेठ मेरे हिसाब से समझदारी है ।"



"क्या मतलब?"



"बताता हू।" कहने के बाद डबलवेड के सिरहाने की तरफ बढा उसके हाथ-पेर और अंगुलियां…सब कुछ लम्बे-लम्बे थे । सिरहाने के नजदीक ग्रे कलर की एक वहुत बडी अटैंची रखी थी । मनसव उसके नजदीक बैठा और फिर एक झटके से उसका ढक्कन उठा दिया ।


चक्रधर हडवड़ा गया ।
अपने मुंह से निकलने के लिए बेताब चीख को बड़ी मुश्किल से रोका ।

----------


## anita

भयाक्रांत आंखें अटैची पर जमी रह गई थी बल्कि यह कहा जाए तो ज्यादा मुनसिब होगा------आखें बिदू की लाश पर जमी हुई थी । वह उकडू हालत में थी । देखने मात्र से पता लगता था--लाश को घुटने और क्रोहनियां मोड़कर उसे अटैची मे जबरदस्ती ठूंसा गया है । चेहरा दोनों घुटनों के बीच ठूंसा हुआ था ।।



चक्रधर चौबे के जिस्म में झुरझुरी-सी दौड़ गई ।।

" प--प्लीज ।" बह कह उठा-“इसे बंद-कर दो ।"


"क्यों सेठ ।।" मनसब इस तरह हंसा कि चक्रधर पर खौफ हावी होगया । अटैची को बंद करने की कोई भी केशिश किए वगेर वह खड़ा होता हुआ बोला------" एक सेकण्ड पहले तक तो लाश देखने के लिए मरे जा रहे थे । अगले सेकण्ड इसे देखकर मेरे जा रहे हो । डरो मत । जिन्दा व्यक्ति दूसरे व्यक्ति का सब कुछ बिगाड़ सकता है मगर लाश,कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकती ।"



" मेरी समझ में नहीं आरहा, तुम अभी तक इसे लिए क्यो घूम रहे हो ?"



"क्योंकि पहले नहीं समझ सका था लाश इतनी कीमती है ।। "

" मतलब?"


"एकदम साफ है सेठ ।" कहने के साथ मनसब ने अपनी जेब से जर्दायुक्त-गुटखा निकाला ।। उसका कौना फाड़ा ।सारा मसाला एकही बार मुंह में डालने के बाद बौला-" नांवां दुगना लगेगा ।"

" दुगना ?"


" जितना तय हुआ था उसका डबल।"

"यानी चार लाख ?"

----------


## anita

" अच्छा है ! तुम्हें तय की रकम याद है ।"


" पर मनसब ये बात उसूल के खिलाफ है ।"


"कौंनं सा उसूल? "


"तुम्हारे धंधें का उसूल । मैंने सुना है तुम लोग एक बार जौ रकम कुबूल कर लेते हो.......


'"वेसा तब होता है सेठ जब सोचने का मोका मिला हो । जर्दा चबाता मनसब उसकी बात काटकर कहता चला गया'--"रकम सोच समझकर मांगी गई हो । मुझे सोचने का तुमने मौका ही नहीं दिया ।
अपने मुंह से निकलने के लिए बेताब चीख को बड़ी मुश्किल से रोका ।



भयाक्रांत आंखें अटैची पर जमी रह गई थी बल्कि यह कहा जाए तो ज्यादा मुनसिब होगा------आखें बिदू की लाश पर जमी हुई थी । वह उकडू हालत में थी । देखने मात्र से पता लगता था--लाश को घुटने और क्रोहनियां मोड़कर उसे अटैची मे जबरदस्ती ठूंसा गया है । चेहरा दोनों घुटनों के बीच ठूंसा हुआ था ।।



चक्रधर चौबे के जिस्म में झुरझुरी-सी दौड़ गई ।।

" प--प्लीज ।" बह कह उठा-“इसे बंद-कर दो ।"


"क्यों सेठ ।।" मनसब इस तरह हंसा कि चक्रधर पर खौफ हावी होगया । अटैची को बंद करने की कोई भी केशिश किए वगेर वह खड़ा होता हुआ बोला------" एक सेकण्ड पहले तक तो लाश देखने के लिए मरे जा रहे थे । अगले सेकण्ड इसे देखकर मेरे जा रहे हो । डरो मत । जिन्दा व्यक्ति दूसरे व्यक्ति का सब कुछ बिगाड़ सकता है मगर लाश,कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकती ।"

----------


## anita

" मेरी समझ में नहीं आरहा, तुम अभी तक इसे लिए क्यो घूम रहे हो ?"



"क्योंकि पहले नहीं समझ सका था लाश इतनी कीमती है ।। "

" मतलब?"


"एकदम साफ है सेठ ।" कहने के साथ मनसब ने अपनी जेब से जर्दायुक्त-गुटखा निकाला ।। उसका कौना फाड़ा ।सारा मसाला एकही बार मुंह में डालने के बाद बौला-" नांवां दुगना लगेगा ।"

" दुगना ?"


" जितना तय हुआ था उसका डबल।"

"यानी चार लाख ?"


" अच्छा है ! तुम्हें तय की रकम याद है ।"


" पर मनसब ये बात उसूल के खिलाफ है ।"


"कौंनं सा उसूल? "


"तुम्हारे धंधें का उसूल । मैंने सुना है तुम लोग एक बार जौ रकम कुबूल कर लेते हो.......


'"वेसा तब होता है सेठ जब सोचने का मोका मिला हो । जर्दा चबाता मनसब उसकी बात काटकर कहता चला गया'--"रकम सोच समझकर मांगी गई हो । मुझे सोचने का तुमने मौका ही नहीं दिया ।
गलती तुम्हारी है । तुमने रात के ठीक दस बजे मेरे मोबाईल पर फोन किया । कहा---" होटल ओबराय के सुइट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थटींन में एक लाश पडी है । किसी की भी जानकारी में लाये बगैर उसे बहां से हटाना है । मैं हकवका गया । लोग कत्ल तो कराते हैं मुझसे मगर ऐसा काम पहली बार करा रहा था । यानी कि कतंल हुए व्यक्ति की लाश तो घंटनास्थल से गायब करने का काम । मेरे मुंह से "दो लाख' अाए, वही कह दिया । `तुमने वगैर हील-हुज्जत किए रकम कबूल कर ली और कहा…“यह काम अभी इसी वक्त होना चाहीए । कैसे करोगे?"

----------


## anita

मैंने कहा-"फिलहाल केवल इतना करो, होटल की सातवीं मंजिल पर किसी फ़र्जी नाम से एक कमरा बूक करा दो । पैर रखने की जगह तो मिले । बाद में स्रोचूंगा क्या कैसे करना है ।'

तुमने कहा…"'ठीक्र है अमरसिंह नाम से कमरा बुक करा देता हूं । रूम नम्बर रिसेप्शन से मालूम कर लेना । मेने पूछा-'-""रकम कब और कैसे मिलेगी? तुमने कहा -- "तुम्हारे लिए अजनबी तो हूं नहीं । काम होने के बाद 'कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' के मेरे अाफिस मे अाकर चाहे जब ले जाना ।' मैने बात कुबूल करली । इसके वावजूद कबूल कर ली कि हम लोगों का ' उसूल आधी रकम काम से पहले लेने का है । इस उसूल की याद दिलाकर मैं तुम्हें उस आधी रकम देने के लिए मजदूर कर सकता था मगर नहीं किया । यह सोचकर नहीं किया कि. व्यर्थ ही "मेरा सेठ' मुसीबत मे पड़ जाएगा । टाईम उस वक्त वैसे ही तुम्हारे पास जहर खाने तक का नहीं था। तुम्हारी मुसीबत को मैंने अपनी मुसीबत समझा और लग गया यह सोचने मे की भरेपूरे फाईव स्टार होटल के सुईट में पडी लाश को सबकी नजरों से बचाकर कैसे निकाला जा सकता । यह काम आसान नहीं था । सेठ ! मेरे अलावा किसी और की सौपते तो शायद वह कर भी नहीं पाता! तो तरकीब ही मेरे दिमाग में ऐसी अा गई कि काम साला काम ही नहीं लगा । ये अटैची लेकर पहुंच गया ओबराय के रिसेप्शन पर । अपना नाम 'अमरसिंह' बताया । उन्होंने रूम नंबर सेबिन जीरो सेबिन्टीन मे पहुंचा दिया । वेटर के जाते ही मैंने अपना कमरा बंद किया और अटैची सम्भाले सुइट की तरफ बढ गया । गेलरी में मोजूद इंचार्ज और होटल के दूसरे स्टाफ़ की नजरों से खुद को बचाने के लिए क्या-क्या पापड बेलने पड़े, उनके बारे में विस्तार से बताने लगा तो शाम, हो जाएगी इसलिए शॉर्ट में यूं समझो-सबकी आंखो में धुल झौकता सुईट के दरवाजे पर पहुच गया ।
आंख 'की-होल' से सटाई । इन मोहतरमा की लाश सामने ही पड्री थी । एक बार फिर कहूंगा सेठ-------अगर यह काम तुमने किसी मर्डर सोशलिस्ट को सौंपा होता तो किसी हालत में सम्पन्न नहीं हो सकता था । दरवाजा लॉक था । और मर्डर सोशलिस्ट भले ही आदमी को भुर्ता बना सकते हो मगर बगैर चाबी के लॉक नहीं खोल सकते । और 'लॉक' खोले बगैर यह काम नहीं हो सकता था । शुक्र मनाओ-आदमियों का क्रियाकर्म करने में माहिर बनने से पहले मनसब नाम का यह बंदा चोरियां करने का उस्ताद माना जाता था ।


अपने उसी फ़न के इस्तेमाल से मैंने लॉक खोता । सुईट में पहुचा । लाश सुटकेस में ठूंसी । गनीमत थी तव तक इस मोहतरमा को मरे ज्यादा वक्त नहीं गुजरा था अर्थात् लाश अकड्री नहीं थी । वैसा हो गया होता तो इसे सूटकेस में ठूंसना नामुमकिन हो जाता है । उसके बाद मेने लाश के चारों तरफ बिखरे मोती चुने ।"


"म-मोती'-"' चक्रधर चौबे के मुंह से यहीं एक लफ्ज निकला ।

----------


## anita

" "हां सेठ ! मोती! इसी मोहतरमा की माला के मोती थे वे । हालाकि तुमने यह काम नहीं सौपा था । केवल लाश को सुईट से निकाल कर कहीं ठिकाने लगाने की बात कहीं थी मगर मोती मैंने खुद चुने । अपनी खोपडी से यह सोचकर चुने कि जव वे पुलिस को बरामद हो गए तो शायद तुम्हारा वहां से लाश को हटवाने का मकसद ही खत्म हो जाएगा ।"



चक्रधर चौवे को अपनी 'भूल का एहसास हुआ ।


ठीक ही कह रहा था मनसब उसने खुद भी लाश के चारों तरफ बिखरे मोती देखे थे परन्तु मनसब से लाश के साथ उन मोतियों को भी हटाने के बारे में कहना भूल गया था । यह टाईम ही ऐसा या । दिमाग पर हड़बड़ाहट हावी थी । जितना सूझ गया वह काफी था । सारे हालात पर गोर करने के वाद वह बोला----"छोटी-छोटी बाते नहीं बताई जाती मनसब| जव मैंने लाश हटाने का काम सौपा था तो जाहिर था-------मैं किसी को वहाँ हुए मर्डर की भनक नहीं लगने देना चाहता । अपने विवेक से तुमने मोती हटाने का काम करके ठीक ही किया ।"


"मेने केवल मोती ही नहीं हटाए हैं सेठ । अच्छी तरह सफाई भी की है । अब कोई माई का लाल यदि खुर्दबीन लेकर भी वहां का निरीक्षन करेगा तो ताड नहीं सकेगा तुमने वहाँ इस मोहतरमा का क्रियाकर्म किया है ।।
"म--मैंने!" हलक से निकले इस लफ्ज के साथ चक्रधर चौबे का मुंह सूख गया ।

" तुम तो यूं उछल रहे हो सेठ जैसे इसका क्रियाकर्म तुमने नहीं मेने ‘ कियाहो । मर्डर करना आसान है । मुश्किल उसके बाद कै हालात है से जूझना है । खेर, भला तुम्हें इन बातों का क्या एक्सपीरियेस हो सकता था । मेरे ख्याल से तुम्हारा यह पहला ही काम है । तभी तो अभी तक चेहरे की दोनों सुईयां बारह पर अटकी पड़ी है । मर्डर कर तो दिया तुमने लेकिन उसके बाद बूरी तरह घबरा गए । मुश्किल काम' मुझे सौप दिया । इससे तो बेहतर होता मर्डर ही मुझसे करा लेते ।"


चक्रधर चौबे को कहने के लिए कुछ सूझा नहीं ।।।


जबकि अपनी घुन में मस्त मनसब.जर्दा चबाता एक बार फिर कहता चला गया------" ये जो सारी रामायण मैंने तुम्हें सुनाईं है, यह समझाने के लिए सुनाई है कि दो लाख लाश को वहा से हटाकर कहीं ओऱ ठिकाने लगाने के तय हुये थे ।। तुम्हें फंसने से बचाने के लिए नहीं जबकि किया मैंने यही है । मोती चुन लाया हू वहां से । सफाई कर आया हूं । चार लाख पक्के हुये के नहीं ?"

"ठीक है ।" चक्रधर ने कोई हील-हुज्जत नहीं की----" मैं तुम्हें चार लाख रुपये दूगा मगर...........

----------


## anita

लाश कभी किसी को मिलनी नहीं चाहिए ।"


" नहीं मिलेगी सेठ । खुद खुदा भी ढूंठेगा तो नहीं मिलेगी ।" चार लाख की सम्भावित कमाई ने मनसब की छोटी--छोटी आँखों में जगमगाहट-पैदा कर दी थी…"मैं इसे पाताल में उतार दूंगा।। होलिका मेया की तरह जलाकर राख करदूगा । मगर किसी की नजरो में नहीं अाने दूंगा । चाहो तो एक सौदा ओंर हो सकते हो ।


"कैसा सौदा?"


" इतने सबके बावजुद अगर पुलिस को पता लग जाता है कि ये मोहतरमा दूनिया से गारत हो चुकी हैं और पुलिस के हाथ तुम्हारी गर्दन की तरफ़ बढने लगते हैं तो मैं अपनी गर्दन पेश कर सकता हू।"

" म-मतलब?"


"कुबूल कर सकता हूँ कि यह हत्या मैंने की है । रुपये पूरे दस लाख लगेंगे ।"


चक्रधर चौबे का चेहरा पीला पड़ गया…" क्या अब भी इस बात की सम्भावना है !"
"कोई सम्भावना नही है सेठ । वर्तमान हालात पर गौर किया जाए तो दूर -- दूर तक कोई सम्भावना नहीं है मगर. .


"फिर मगर?" चक्रधंर चौबे का दिल थाड़-धाड़ कर रहा था । "


" तुम उस शख्स को नहीँ जानते जिसका नाम गोडास्कर है । मैं . . उसकी फितरत से अच्छी तरह वाकिफ़ हूं । कईं वार पाला पड चुका है । जेम्स बांड हो या शर्लाक होम्स -----सबकी मौत के बाद पेश हुआ है वह इसलिए उसमें सभी वे गुण समाए हुए है है पटृठा वहां "फावड़ा' घूसेड़ देता है जहां सुई के घुसने तक की जगह नहीं होती । कहने का मतलब ये-भले ही इस वक्त हमे सारा मामला 'फुल प्रूफ नजर आ रहा है । मगर गोडास्कर इसमें 'छेद' करके तुम्हारी गर्दन ,तक पहुंचने का टेलेन्ट रखता है । उन्ही हालात की बात कर रहा हूं । अगर कुछ होता है तो मैं इस मोहतरमा की हत्या करनी कूबुल कर लूगा । दस लाख मेरे पास जेल में पहूंचा देना ।।।

----------


## anita

" जब फांसी हो जाएगी तो रुपये तुम्हारे किस काम'आएंगे?" 


मनसब हँसा । हंसकर बोला-"'फांसी से तुम सेठ लोग डरते हो सेठ, मनसब जैसे खेले खाए क्रिमिनल्स नहीं डरते । इसलिए नहीं . डरते क्योकि जानते हैं कानून में आटा छानने की छलनी से भी ज्यादा छेद है ।।। दमखम वाले फ्रिमिनल्स को ज्यादातर को फांसी तो क्या
छोटीमोटी सजा तक नही दे पाता । किसी न किसी से छेद से निकल कर हम कानून की पकड़ से बहुत दूर चले जाते है । खेर, ये बातें शायद तुम्हारी समझ मे नहीं अाएंगी । तुम्हारे समझने के लिए फिलहाल इतना काफी है कि तुम्हें केवल दस लाख देने होगे, जिसकी तुम्हारे लिए कोई खास अहमियत नहीं है, ऐसा आदमी मिल रहा है जो तुम्हरे द्वारा किए गए मर्डर को अपने सिर लेने को तैयार है । बोलो-सौदा मंजूर है या नहीं ?"


" मेरे ख्यालं से तो ऐसी नौबत हो नहीं अाएगी ।"


"'मैं नौबत आने के वाद की बात कर रहा हूं ।"


"ठीक है ।"' चक्रधर चौबे को कहना पडा----" यदि बैसा कुछ हुआ तो दस लाख दूंगा ।"


"ओं.के. वस इसीलिए बुलाया था तुम्हें ।" मनसब की आंखे सौ सौ के बल्बों में तब्दील हो गई थी-------" अब घर जाओ! जितनी व्हिस्की पी सकते हो पीकर चेन से सो जाओ । बैसे भी तुमने खुद बताया ----साऱी रात भी नहीं सके । भूल जाओ तुमने इसका मर्डर क्रिया है । इस लाश को भी भुल जाओ । अब मैं इसे ठिकाने लगाने के बाद तुमहारे आफिस में मिलुगा । "


"इसके पास एक मोबाईल ही था ।"


"अब मेरे पास है।"


"तुम्हारे पास?"

----------


## anita

"'फिक्र मत करो । इतंनी अक्ल मुझमें है कि अब उसे इस्तेमाल नहीं करना है । फोन को भी लाश के साथ ठिकाने लगा दूगा ।"



" तो मैं चलूं ?"


" फिलहाल जो जेब में है बह झटको । काम को अंजाम देने में जरूरत पड़ेगी ।।।
मारिया सांस लेने के लिए रुकी थी ।


"उसके बाद?" उस शख्स ने पूछा जिसका कद किसी मी हालत मैं चार फुट से ज्यादा नहीं था ।



"में साढे अाठ बजे ओबराय पहुंची ।" सिगरेट में कश लगाने के बाद मारिया ने पुन: कहना शुरू किंया--"सेबिन्थ फ्लोर पर पहुचने के लिए लिफ्ट का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया ।"



" क्यों ?"' एक लम्बी और बेहद सुदर लड़की ने पूछा ।


"नहीं चाहती थी कोई मेरे उस फ्लोर तक पहुचने का गवाह हो । लिफ्ट का इस्तेमाल करने की सूरतृ मे लिफ्टमेन की नजरो मे अा सकती धी !


सुन्दर और लम्बी लड़की की बडी-बडी आंखों में आश्चर्य उभर ' अाया--.--'"तुम सीढियों के जरिए सेबिन्थ फ्लोर पर पहुची?”


"दूसरा चारा ही क्या था?"

"तुमने तो कमाल कर दिया दीदी ।"

" मेरे भारी शरीर को देखते हुए यह काम दुस्साहस ही था मगर करना पडा! बूरी तरह हाफ़ गई थी मैं । बीच-बीच में कई जगह सीढियों पर बैठना पड़ा ।दिल में लगन हो तो आदमी हर काम कर सकता है ।"

----------


## anita

"मगरा" चार फुटा बोला------'"मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा,तुमने ऐसा किया क्यों ?"



"कैसा ?"



"जब बिज्जूने अपनी हमराज ही नहीं, पार्टनर बना लिया था । कहा था-खींचने के बाद सीधा तुम्हारे पास अाएगा ।.तो ओबराय जाने की क्या ज़रुरत थी?"



"मुझे उसके कहे पर यकीन नहीं था ।"


" "मतलब ।"


“पूरा शक था-वह "वे" बाते केवल तभी तक कह रहा है जब तक फक्कड़ है । एक बार यह इत्म हो गया कि वह सचमुच मोटा नावां पीटने के बेहद नजदीक है तो पूछेगा भी नहीं मैं कहाँ पडी हूं । भला उस हालत में वह मुझ मोटी थुलघुल को धास डालता भी क्यों? उसके लिए तो एक से एक सुन्दरी के दरवाजे खुल जाने थे ।"



चार फूटे ने साफ कहा-----" मेरे ख्याल से तुम झूठ बोल रही हो साली साहिबा ।"


""यानी?"


"हकीकत ये है, तुम ही उसे अपना पार्टनर बनाने के लिए तेयार नहीं थी ।" नाटा कहता चला गया-"तुम उसके द्वारा खींचे गए फोटो अपने कब्जे में लेकर सारा खेल अपने हाथों में समेटने का प्लान वना चुकी थी ।"

----------


## anita

" अगर समझ ही गए तो स्वीकार करती हूं सच्चाई यहीं थी ।"


"मेरे ख्याल से ठीक भी यही था ।। बिब्लू पार्टनर बनने लायक था भी नहीं । वस एक ही टेलेन्ट था उसमें-फोटोग्राफी । बाकी सव कमियां ही कमियां थी ।।। दारु. पीकर बह दस जनों के बीच अपने कारनामों का बखान कर सकता था और इस किस्म के कामो में ऐसी मैं बेवकूफीयां जान जोखिम में डाल देती हैं ।



"मैं तुमसे सहमत हूं नाटे ।"


'" आगे तो बताओ ।" क्रिस्टी ब्रोली-तुम सेविन्थ फ्लोर पर पहुच गई । उसके बाद क्या हुआ"'


"संयोग से सेविन जीरो थर्टीन चौड़ी सीढी के सामने था । दरवाजे पर लिखे नम्बर पढते ही मे ठिठकी खडी रह गई उस पर नजर रखने के लिए वह जगह सबसे उपयुक्त लगी । पहली वात-वहाँ से सुईट के दरवाजे पर आसानी से नजर 'रखी जा सकती थी ।
दूसरी बात - जहां मैं थी वहां किसी के द्वारा देख ली जाने का खतरा नही था फ्लोर से सेबिन्थ फ्लोर तक सीढियों पर मूझे आदमी तो क्या चिडिया का बच्चा तक नहीं मिला । कस्टमर्स की तौ बात है दूर, फाईव स्टार के वेटर तक लिफट के इतने आदी हो चुके होते है कि एक फ्लोर केलिए भी सीढियों का इस्तेमाल करते उनकी नानी मरती है । मेरी समझ में नहीं जाता-----"फाइव स्टार होटलों में सीढियां वनाइ ही क्यों जाती हैं?''




"इस सवाल में मत उलझो । यह बताओं वहां छुपी रहकर तुमने क्या देखा? "

" मैं नौ बजने से एक मिनट पहले बहाँ पहुंच गई थी । नौ बजे के आसपास दरवाजा खुला । सूअर की थूथनी जैस शख्स बाहर आया ।

वह लिफ्ट नम्बर फोर की तरफ चला गया दरवाजा वापस बंद होगया था । ठीक नौ बजकर आठ मिनट पर जब एक खूबसूरत नौजवान ने सुईट की बैल बजाई तो मैं समझ गई यह विनम्र । दरवाजा विंदु ने खोला था । वह अंदर चला क्या । दरवाजा पुन: बंद हो क्या । अब _ मैं समझ सकती बी, सुईट में वही सब हो रहा होगा जिसके लिए विनम्र को बुलाया गया था । और विज्जू फोटो खीच रहा होगा वे फोटो जो मुझे मालामाल कर देने वाले थे मगर उस वक्त मेरे सारे ख्वाबो पर बिजली गिर पडी जब केवल तीस मिनट में दरवाजा खुला और विनम्र बाहर आ गया । मेरी सोचो के मुताबिक उसे इतनी जल्दी बाहर नहीं अाना चाहिए था । वह काम इतनी जल्दी खत्म नहीं हो सकता था जिसके लिए उसे बुलाया गया था । तो क्या सुईट में वह सब हुआा ही नहीं? अगर कुछ हुआ ही नहीं था तो विज्जु, फोटो क्या खीचें होगे? मुझे सारी मेहनत पर पानी फिरता नजर जा रहा था । यदि उसी वक्त बिज्जू पर नजर न पड़ जाती तो पूरी तरह निराश हो चली थी ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या मतलब"


"मुश्किल से पांच मिनट बाद दरवाजा एक बार फिर खुला । इस बार बिज्जू बाहर आया । उसके चेहरे पर नजर पड़ते ही मेरी सारी शंकाएं हबा हो गई । थोड़ा घबराया जरूर था वह मगर चेहरे पर कामयाबी की चमक थी । माहोल ही ऐसा था कि थोडी घबराहट तो उस पर हावी होनी ही थी परन्तु चेहरे की चमक जता रही थी-----उसे जो चाहिए था, मिल गया था । इसका मतलब विनम्र और बिंदू के बीच तीस मिनट में ही वह चुका था जिसके फोटुओं की कीमत करोडों में थी ।
पहले बिज्जू लिफ्ट की तरफ़ वढ़ा फिर अचानक सीढियों की तरफ बढ़ा । मुझे लगा यह भी मेरी तरह खुद को सबकी नजरों से छुपाने की मंशा के तहत संढियों का इस्तेमाल करेगा ।। मेरां हाथ जेब से पहुच गया । अपना काम करने के लिए पूरी तरह तैयार हो चुकी थी । मगर तभी मैंने देखा बिज्जू नीचे जाने की जगह सीढियों पर चढता चला गया । यह बात मेरी समझ में बिल्कुल नहीं अाई । वह ऊपर क्यों जा रहा है । काम ख़त्म करने के बाद तो नीचे जाना चाहिए था । उसके पीछे मैंने भी जल्दी-ज़ल्दी सीढियां चढ़नी शुरू कर दी।। आठवें माले पर पहुंचकर _ देखा वह लिफ्ट नम्बर पांच की तरफ़ बढ रहा था । यदि एक बार लिफ्ट में सवार हो जाता तो उसे मेरी पकड से दूर निकल जाना था । इसलिए तेज़ कदमों के साथ लपकी । लिफ्ट के नजदीक पहुंचते-पहुँचते यह मेरे कदमों की आवाज सुन चुका था । घबराकर घूमा । मुझ पर नजर पडते ही हैरान रह गया ।। मुंह से निक्ला'--“त'-तू-तू यहां?"



"काम हो गया विज्जू ?" मैं लपककर उसके नजदीक पहुंच गई ।।

"काम तो हो गया ऐसा हुआ है कि हम करोडों नहीं अरबों कमा सकते हैं ।। " खुश होने के बावजूद वह गुर्राया- तू यहां क्या कर रही है?"



"घबरा मैं भी रही थी मगर घवंराने से सारे मंसूबों पर पानी फिर सकता था ।" मारिया कहती चली गई--सोचने-समझने या सतर्क. हो जाने का मैंने उसे कोई मौका नहीं दिया । बिजली की सी गति से अपना हाथ स्कर्ट की जेब से निकाला । अगले पल रेशमं की मजबूत डोरी का फंदा बिज्जू की पतली गर्दन में था । उसके सारे चेहरे पर हैरानी के भाव थे । एक ही बात कह पाया वह…"मारिया ये तू क्या कर’रही है?" मगर मुझ पर तो जुनून सवार था । दोनो हाथों से रेशम की मज़बूत डोरी के दोनों सिरे पक्रड़े कसती चली गई विज्जू की आवाज उसके हलक में घूट गई चेहरा लाल सूर्ख हो गया । हैरत से फ़टी आखें कटोरियों से बाहर कूदने को तैयार थी । बिज्जू गर्म रेत पर पड्री मछली की मानिन्द फड़फड़ा रहा था । मगर कब तक? कब तक फड़फड़ता वह ।। जल्दी ही ढीला पड़ गया । और जव मुझे यकीन हो गया वह मर चुका है तो एक साथ अपने दोनों हाथ रेशम की डोरी से हटा लिए । विज्जू की लाश 'धुम्म' की आवाज के साथ मेरे कदमों में गिरी ।" इतना कहकर मारिया चुप हो गई लम्बी-लम्बी सांसे ले रही थी वहा ।।। यूं जेसे मीलों लम्बी रेस लगाने के बाद अभी-अभी यहां पहुची हो ।
चेहरे पर खौफ़ के भाव थे । " … वेसे ही भाव क्रिस्टी और नाटे के चेहरों पर भी है ।

----------


## anita

मारिया के बैडरुम ने सन्नाटा छाया रहा ।


वेहद पैना सन्नाटा ।"


बिज्जू की हत्या की कल्पना मात्र ने उन्हें ज़ड़वत कर दिया था ।।



करीब एक मिनट बाद नाटा कह सका-दृ-“तो बिज्जू को तुमने मारा है ?"


"मैंने मारा है? मतलब ! यह सब बताने के बाद यह सवाल पूछने का क्या औचित्य रह गया ?"


" यह सवाल नहीं पूछ रहा, लोग पूछ रहे है । मीडिया पूछ रहा ।"



"मैं समझी नहीं ।"


" स्टार प्लस पर न्यूज देखकर आ रहा हूं नाटे ने कहा---" उस पर ओबराय के ही सोन दिखाए जा रहे थे । बिज्जू की लाश दिखाई जा रही थी । हर तरफ़ एक ही सवाल था----उसका मर्डर किसने किया है? पत्रकारों द्वारा पु्छू जा रहे इस सवाल का पुलिस के पासस कोई जवाब नहीं था है उस वक्त सोच भी नहीं सकता था । वह कारनामा तुम्हारा हो सकताहै ।"


"मगर दीदी ।" खूबसूरत लड़की ने कहा'----"हिम्मत बहुत की तुमने । किसी की हत्या करना, यह भी सार्वजनिक स्थल पर बहुत कलेजे का काम है ।"

----------


## anita

"करना पड़ता है क्रिस्टी! सामने जब करोडों चमक रहे हो तो हिम्मत अपने आप पैदा हो जाती है । वैसे भी मुझे मालूम था पतले-दुबले बिज्जू में मेरे मुकाबले कोई दम नहीं है । एक वार उसे दबोच लूंगी तो हजार कोशिशों के बावजूद गिरफ्त से नहीं निकल सकेगा । इस हकीकत ने भी मेरा हौंसला बढाया था ।"



"इसका मतलब तुमने अचानक उसकी हत्या नहीं कर दी ।"’ नाटे ने कहा'--"'बल्कि गई ही पूरा प्लान बनाकर थी । पहले ही सोच लिया धा…उसे बहीं खत्म करके रील अपने कब्जे में कर लेनी है ।।

" कबूल कर चुकी हूं रेशम की डोरी लेकर गई थी । क्या इसके बाद भी इसमें कोई शक रह गया कि मैंने जो किया पूरी योजना बनाने के बाद किया ।"
"मगर. . .तुमने उसका खात्मा सार्वजनिक स्थल पर करने का खतरा क्यों उठाया?"


''मतलब ?"


"बाद में अर्थात् अागे चलकर किसी स्पॉट पर वह भले ही तुम्हें आखें दिखाने की कोशिश करता मगर जहां, तक मेरा ख्याल है---ओंबराय से सीधा तुम्हारे ही पास अाता । यहां । यहां! यहाँ तुम्हारे लिए उसका खात्मा करना ज्यादा आसान था इसके मुकाबले तुम्हारे द्वारा ओबराय की गैलरी चुना जाना. . . ।"



" यह तुम्हारा ख्याल है नाटे, मेरा ख्याल ऐसा नहीं था । अगर उसकी हत्या यहां, अपने बेडरूम में करती तो सोचो-मेरे सामने अगली समस्या उसकी लाश को ठिकाने लगाना होती । उसे अगर मेरे पास अाते कोई देख भी सकता था । उसके गायब होने पर इस बात को उड़ने से मैं रोक-नहीं सकती थी कि सबसे अंत मे उसे मारिया बार में देखा गया था । वह "उडती" खबर पुलिस को मुझ तक पहुचा सकती थी । जबकि अब न तो मेरे सामने उसकी लाश को ठिकाने लगाने की समस्या है । न ही पुलिस के मुझ तक पहुंचने का खौफ ।"



"वाकई! सब कुछ बहुत सफाई से हो गया है ।"

----------


## anita

"खुद नहीं हो गया नाटे, किया है मैंने ।"



"ऐसा ही सही ।" बह हंसा जिसका चेहरा लम्बे से ज्यादा चोडा था । गाल फूले हूए । माथा छोटा । नाक गोभी के पकोड़े जैसी और कान छोटे-छोटे । आंखें सामान्य मगर भवे बेहद घनी थी । ऐसी कि चेहरे पर वे ही वे नजर अाती थीं उसके हाथ पैर बाकी शऱीर की तरह छोटे-छोटे ही थे ।


कुल मिलाकर उसे एक बदसूरत शख्स कहा जा सकता था । जबकि क्रिस्टी उसके ठीक उलट थी ।।


पांच फुच पांच इंच लम्बी । गदराए जिस्म बाली । गोरी । सुतवां नाक कमानीदार भवें । पतले होठ ।। चोडा मस्तक और खुले बाल कंधों पर फैले हुये थे ।।।

पति - पत्नी वे कहीं से नहीं लगते थे ।

मगर थे ।



भगवान ही जाने कैसे ।।


कैसे क्रिस्टी ने उसे अपना पति स्वीकार कर लिया ??
कुछ देर खामोशी के बाद नाटे ने कहा'-…-"इसका मतलब करोडों उगलने वाले फोटो अब तुम्हारे कब्जे में है ! "


"करोडों की क्या बिसात है ।" मारिया ने कहा--"होशयाऱी से काम ले तो अरबो कमा सकते हैं ।"


"ऐसा?''


" बिल्कुल ऐसा ही है ।"

----------


## anita

" क्यों ?"

" कोई भी अरबपति शख्स खुदको बदनामी से बचाने केलिए करोडो तो खर्च कर सकता है, अरबों नहीं?"


" मारिया ने रहस्यमय मुस्कान के साथ कहा-"'फा'सी से बचने के लिए तो कर सकता है ।"



"फांसी से ?"' नाटा चौंका…"फासी की बात कहाँ से आ गई?"


"आएगी ।" उसने अपने एक-एक शब्द पर जोर दिया----" जब मैं पूरी बात बता चुकूगी तो आ जाएगी ।"


नाटे ने उसे ध्यान से देखा । कहा-----"अब तुम रहस्यमय होती जारही हो साली साहिबा।"


"यह पूछो---"मेने तुम दोनो को ही क्यों बुलाया ?" मारिया मुस्काई ।


"वाकई सवाल ऐसा है जो मेरे द्वारा काफी पहले पूछ लिया जाना चाहिए था । जब सब कुछ तुमने अकेले इतनी सफाई से निपटा लिया है । पुलिस के भी यहां पहुचने की कोई उम्मीद नहीं है । तो अरबों की होने वाली कमाई में शामिल करने के लिए हमें क्यों बुला लिया? आगे का काम भी तुम अकेली ही निपटा सकती थीं ।"



"क्रिस्टी मेरी बहन है! तुन बहनोई । प्यार करती हू तुमसे । सोचा------" मैं अमीर बनने बाली हूं तो तुम्हें भी अमीर होना चाहिए ।। एक बार फिर कहूंगी-अगर होशियारी से काम लिया तो माल इतना मिलने वाला है कि मुझ अकेली की तो बात ही-छोड़ दो । तीनों मिलकर अपने हजार-हजार हाथो से सारे जीवन लुटाते रहैं तब भी खत्म नहीं होगा । नाटे, क्रिस्टी मेरी छोटी वहन है । छोटी बहन वेटी समान होती है । एक मां की तरह मैंने भी यह सोचा---मुझे हासिल होने वाली रकम में मेरी वेटी और 'दामाद' का भी हिस्सा है । इसलिए तुम दोनो को बुलाकर सारी बातें बताई । मैंने गलत तो नहीं सोचा?" 

नाटे ने बगैर भावुक हुए पूछा--" कोई और कारण?"

----------


## anita

"हां एक दूसरा कारण भी है ।"


"वह क्या?"
मुझे लगा के-बखेड़ा ज्यादा वड़ा है । शायद मैं अकेली नहीं सम्भाल सकुंगी ।।


"मुझे तो नहीं लगता ऐसा ।। जिसमें सार्वजनिक स्थल पर मर्डर कर देने की हिम्मत है उसके करने के लिए आगे अब बचा ही क्या है? 

ब्लेकमेल ही तो करना है विनम्र को! वह विंदुकै साथ अपने फोटो देखते ही मुहमांगी रकम देने को तैयार हो जाएगा ।"


"बात इतनी-सी होती तो शायद मेरे दिमाग में तुम्हें बुलाने का ख्याल नहीं अाता ।"


"क्या मतलब ?"



"बात इससे कहीं ज्यादा बडी है ।” बेहद विस्फोटक!"


"क्या पहेलियां बुझा रही हो साली साहिबा । मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा ।।"


"समझाती हूं । " कहने के साथ वह सोफे से उठी और हाथी की सुंड जैसी टागों के ऊपरी हिस्से पर मौजूद तरबूज जैसे 'कूल्हों' को मटकाती स्टोर की तरफ बढ़ गई ।। स्टोर का दरवाजा खुला होने के बावजूद क्रिस्टी और नाटा देख नहीं पा रहे थे वह अंदर क्या कर रही है ?"


दोनों की नजरें मिली ।

----------


## anita

चारों अाखों में सवाल ही सवाल थे । जवाव किसी ने नहीं ।


नाटे ने पैकिट उठाकर एक सिगरेट सुलगा ली ।



पहला ही कश लिया था कि मारिया स्टोर से बाहर निकलती नजर अाई । उसके हाथो में कुछ फोटो थे । क्रिस्टी और नाटा समझ गए फोटो वही हैं जिनके लिए बिज्जू को वेकुण्ड यात्रा पर रवाना होना पड़ा ।।।


सेन्टर टेबल के नजदीक पहुंच कर मारीया ने फोटो उस पर डाल दिये!!!


सबसे ऊपर वहीँ फोटो था जिसमे विनम्र बिंदू की गर्दन दबाता नजर आ रहा था । "


"अरे । " बुरी तरह चोंकता हुआ यह एक मात्र शब्द क्रिस्टी और नाटे के मुंह से एक साथ निकला । वरवस ही दोनों के हाथ फोटो उठाने के लिए टेबल की तरफ लपके मगर कामयाब नाटा हुआ ।। वह ज़ल्दी-जल्दी एक के बाद एक फोटो देखता चला जा रहा था । क्रिस्टी उस पर झुकी हुई थी । दोनों की हालत ऐसी हो गई थी जैसे फोटोओ को देखकर मारिया की हुई थी । उस मारिया की जो अब उस सदमे उबर चुकी थी ।।।
जिस सदमे से क्रिस्टी और नाटा गुजर रहे थै । वे अभी फोटुओ में ही घुसे थे जबकि मारिया नई सिगरेट सुलगाने के बाद इत्मीनान से सामने वाले सोफे पर बैठती हुईं वोली-" इन फोटुओ को देखने के बाद मुझ पर यह भेद खुला कि विनम्र तीस मिनट बाद सुईट से क्यो निकल अाया था? तुम समझ सकते हो----दो अजनबियो के बीच केवल तीस मिनट में वह नहीं हो सकता जिसके लिए विनम्र को वहां वुलाया गया था, मगर यह हो सकता है जो हुआ, जिस की गवाही ये दे रहे हैं ।"



“फ-फोटो तो यह कह रहे हैँ…बिनम्र ने बिंदू की हत्या कर दी ।" क्रिस्टी का लहजा खौफ़ और हैरानी के बीच हिचकोले खा रह्म था।


"और फोटो झूठ नहीं बोल सकते ।" मारिया ने कहा ।


" मगर क्यों?'' नाटे ने सवाल उठाया-"विनम्र ने विंदू की हत्या क्यों की?"

----------


## anita

"हमारे पास केवल फोटो हैं । वीडियो फिल्म नहीं । वह होती तो शायद हत्या का कारण भी बता सकती थी या बिज्जू बता सकता था । उसने इन दोनों के बीच होने वाला वार्तालाप सुना होगा मगर वह भी हमारे पास उपलब्ध नहीं है । कई बाते ऐसी होती है जिनका अर्थ हमारी समझ में तब नहीं जाता जब वे कही जाती हैं मगर बाद में समझ आ जाता है । एक ऐसी बात विज्जू ने मरने से पहले कही थी । उसने कहा था---काम तो होगया है ऐसा हो गया है कि हम करोडों नहीं अरबो कमा सकते हैं ।' उसके वाक्य का अर्थ उस वक्त मेरी समझ में नहीं अाया था मगर फोटुओं को देखते ही आ गया । विनम्र के सामने अब समस्या बदनामी से बचने की नहीं, फांसी से बचने की है ।"


"पर साली साहिबा, सवाल ये है उसने हत्या की क्यों?"


"यह सवाल जिसके लिए महत्वपूर्ण होगा होगा । हमारे लिए इसकी कोई अहमियत नहीं है । हमारे लिए इतना काफी है उसनें हत्या की है । सबूत हमारे पास हैं । उसे मुहमांगी कीमत देनी होगी ।"
"मगर ।" नाटे के मस्तिष्क में मानो अचानक अणुबम फटा और यह अणुबम ऐसा था कि जिसके प्रभाव से ग्रस्त वह मुह से 'मगर' के अागे एक भी लपज नहीं निकाल सका ।। चेहरे पर ऐसे भाव थे जैसे जहन किसी न समझ में अाने वाले चक्रवात में धिर गया हो ।


कुछ देर तक मारिया और क्रिस्टी उसके बोलने का इंतजार करती रहीं है जब काफी इंतजार के बाद भी नहीं बोला तो 'जिज्ञासा’ के जाल में फंसी मारिया को पूछना पड़ा---"क्या कहना चाहते हो?" 



सुईट से पुलिस को कोई लाश नहीं मिली ।" नाटे ने कहा।



मारिया उछल पडी़ !! मुंह से हक्लाहट निकली--" क क्या बात कर रहे हो?”




" ए--ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?" क्रिस्टी हैरान ।

----------


## anita

"यही तो समझ में नहीं अा रहा मगर-हैं ऐसा ही ।"


"तुम कैसे कह सकते हो?" मारिया की हवा शंट थी---"मेरा मतलब तुम्हें कैसे फ्ता?"


"बताया न, तुम्हरे बुलावे से पहले स्टार टी टी.वी पर न्यूज देखी थी ।"



"क्या दिखाया जा रहा था उस पर?"


विनम्र , नागपाल, गोडास्कर और होटल स्टाफ़ के कई कर्मचारी सुईट में दाखिल होते दिखाए गए थे । सुईट के अंदर से भी खूब अच्छी तरह दिखाया गया ।"


" बिंदू की लाश नहीं थी वहां?"


"कोई ताश नहीं भी मारिया ।"


" क-कैसे?" मारिया का जहन हवा हुआ जा रहा था---"कैसे हो सकता है ऐसा?"



"रहस्य समझ में नहीं आ रहा'--अगर बहाँ कोई मर्डर नहीं हुआ तो ये फोटो कहाँ से अा गए? फोटो सच्चे हैं तो लाश कहाँ गई ? पुलिस को मिली क्यों नहीं? फोटो तो झूठे हो नहीं सकते । इसका मतलब रात ही रात में लाश गायब कर दी किसने किया होगा ऐसा? ओंर क्यो? मामला अब और ज्यादा पेचीदा होता जा रहा है मारिया । वाकई !!! तुम अकेली इसे नहीं सम्भाल सकती थी बल्कि अब तो ऐसा लगरहा तीनों मिलकर भी सम्भाल सकें तो बड़ी बात होगी । हां, याद आया-गोडास्कर को वहां से एक मोती मिला है । बिंदू की माला का मोती । बिल्कुल ऐसा ।" कहने के साथ उसने बह फटो सेन्टर टेबल पर डाल दिया । जिसमे बिंदूं की लाश के पास मोती बिखरे हुए थे । पुन: बोलना------"उसे इन्हीं में से कोई मोती मिला है ।"

----------


## anita

"मोती के बोरे में उसका क्या कहना है?"



"उसने तो यही अंदाजा लगाया---बिंदूको किडनैप किया गया है।"




"वहुत जल्दी वह समझ जाएगा-बिंदूकी हत्या कर दी गई है ।
"क्या मतलब?"



"बहुत से सवालो के ज़वाब भले ही न मिल रहे हो मगर बात समझ में अा चुकी है । " मारिया कहती चली गई---" लाश सुईट से गायब की गई । ऐसा किसने और क्यों किया? यह रहस्य बाद में खुलेगा ।"



"कौन कह सकता है खुलेगा भी या नहीं ?? बहुत से रहस्य पुलिस फाइल में दबे रह जाते हैं ।"


"मगर यह खुलेगा ।"


" दावे की वजह ?"


" इन्वेसंटीगेटर गोडास्कर है ।"


"गोडास्कर ?"

----------


## anita

"क्या तुम उसे नहीं जानते ?"


" उस विशालकाय इंस्पेक्टर को शहर में कौन नहीं जानता ?"


"वह विशालकाय है, इसके अलावा और क्या जानते हो?"


" मेरा उससे कोइ वास्ता नहीं पड़ा । "


"मेरा पड चुका है ।' मारिया ने कहा----"एक बार वह 'बार' में अाया था । तब जब 'वार' में दो शराबियों का झगड़ा हुआ । एक ने दूसरे को गोली मार दी । वह मर गया । अपने हवलदार के साथ गोडास्कर अा धमका है तब तक हतियारा भी वार में ही था । मगर वह अकेला नहीं था । करीब बीस कस्टमर थे । उसने पूछा--" किसने की यह हत्या?" किसी ने जवाब नहीं दिया । जवाब देने का मतलब था जग्गु के कहर का शिकीर होना । हत्यारा जग्गू ही था । और जग्गू से कोई पंगा नहीं ले सकता था।इसत्तिए कोई कुछ नही बोला । खुद जग्गू को बोलने की क्या जरूरत थी? गोडास्कर को जव बार-बार पूछने पर भी अपने सबाल का जवाब नहीं मिला तो उसने एक मेज पर रखी कोल्ड ड्रिंक उठा ली । उसे पीने के साथ सबको लाइंन में खडे होने का हुक्म दिया । कस्टमर्स लाईन में खड़े हो गये । उन में जग्गु भी था । गोडास्कर ने लाईन के एक छोर से दूसरे छऱ की तरफ बढ़ना शुरु किया । वह हरेक को अपनी नीली अाखों से गोर से देखता चला जाने के अलाबा और कुछ नहीं कर रहा था । जग्गू के सामने पहुंकर ठिठका । उसका गिरेबान पकड़कर लाईन से बाहर खींचता हुआ गुर्राया--"तूने की हत्या।" मैं आज तक नहीं समझ पाई बीस लोगों में से उसने जाग्गू को कैसे पहचान लिया था? मैं नहीं समझती ऐसे खूंखार इंस्पैक्टर से यह बात ज्यादा दिनो तक छूपी रहेगी कि बिंदू की हत्या हो चुकी है । मैरे ख्याल से तो न विनम्र ज्यादा दिन तक उसके पंजे से बचा रह सकेगा, न ही लाश गायब करने वाला है सारे रहस्यों पर से वह जल्दी ही पर्दा उठा-देगा ।"



"इसका मतलब हमें भी जो करना है जल्दी करना चाहिए ।"


"क्या मतलब?" क्रिस्टी ने पूछा । "



"अगर विनम्र एक बार गोडास्कर द्वारा बिदूकी हत्या के इल्जाम में पक्रड़ा गया तो उससे, इन फोटुओं का हमे 'धेला’ भी नहीं मिलेगा ।" नाटा कहता चला गया----"हमारे लिए भी और विनम्र के लिए भी इनकी कीमत तभी तक है जब तक पकडा न जाए । 'बचने' के लिए ही तो रकम देगा वह । तब क्यों कुछ देगा जब समझ चुका होगा बच नहीं सकता है''

----------


## anita

मारिया ने कुछ कहने के लिए मुह खोला ही था कि कमरे के बंद दरवाजे पर किसी ने दस्तक दी । यह दस्तक वर्तमान माहौल में मारिया को बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं आई । गुस्सा आ गया उसे । झल्लाकर ऊंची आवाज पूछा---" कौन है ?"



दरवाजे के उस पार से कहा गया---गोडास्कर ।"
" गोडास्कर के विशाल कूल्हे ओबराय के रिलेशन के पीछे पडी कुर्सी के दोनों हत्थों के बीच फंसे पड़े थे । अपनी टांगे उपर उठाकर उसने पैर जूतों सहित काउन्टर पर फैला रखे थे । आराम की उस मुद्रा में बड़े मजे से अमरूद खाने के साथ काउंटर पर रखे कम्यूटर से कनेक्टिड की बोर्ड से खेलने में व्यस्त था । होटल स्टाफ़ के मुख्य-मुख्य लोग अर्दलियों की तरह चारों तरफ खडे थे । काफी देर की खामोशी के बावजूद जब गोडास्कर कुछ बोलने की जगह की- बोर्ड से खेलता रहा ।।



तो मैंनेजर को कहना पड़ा--'मेरी समझ में नही आ रहा इंस्पेक्टर, अाप 'होटल के चप्पे चप्पे की तलाशी क्यों लिवा रहे हैं?"



स्क्रीन पर नजर गडाए गोडास्कर बोंला---"और गोडास्कर की समझ में ये नहीं अा रहा, गोडास्कर के इस कृत्य से तुम्हें परेशानी क्या है ?"


"होटल में ठहरे हमारे कस्टमर्स डिस्टर्ब हो रहै है ।" मैंनेजर ने कहा--"आपको समझना चाहिए इंस्पेक्टर । हौंटल व्यवसाय वहुत नाजुक होता है । कस्टमर्स डिस्टर्ब होगे तो वे क्यों रहेगे यहां? शहर में और ढेरों होटल है । इस तरह तो हमारा बिजनेस चौपट…



"पूरे शहर की कानून व्यवस्था चौपट हो जाने के मुकाबले तुम्हारा बिजनेस चौपट हो जाना बेहतर है ।"



“मगर क्यों इंस्पेक्टर?" उसने कहा--"पता तो लगे-----' क्यो पूरे होटल की तलाशी लिवा रहे है?"

----------


## anita

"रहते दो मैंनेजर ।" सुनकर तुम्हारा हार्ट फेल हो सकता है ।



"ज जी! मैं समझा नहीं ।"


"समझना ही चाहते हो तो सुनो, गोडास्कर को एक लाश की तलाश है ।"


" ल--लाश की ? "' मैंनेजर उछल पड़ा------" वह तो मिल चुकी है ।"



"जो मिल चुकी, सो मिल चुकी । गोडास्कर को उसकी तलाश है जो मिलनी चाहिए मगर मिल नहीं रहीं ।" अमरुद चबाने के साथ मुंह से वह भले ही चाहे जो कह रहा हो मगर आंखें कम्यूटर स्कीन पर नजर आ रहे होटल में ठहरे कस्टमर्सं के रिकार्ड पर स्थिर थी ।


"क-क्या बात कर रहे हैं अाप ।।" मैनेजर के चेहरे पर हवाइंयां उड़ने लगी थी -- अ-आपका मतलब है होटल में एक और लाश होनी चाहिए ?"


" हां । कुछ ऐसा ही ख्याल है गोडास्कर का! गोडास्कर ने पहले ही कहा था, सुनकर तुम्हारा हार्ट फेल हो सकता है । खैर । वो हुआ नहीं ।
झटका झेल गए तुम । गोडास्कर की तरफ से मुबारकबाद कुबूल फरमाओ ।"


"म-मगर मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा, आप ये क्या कह रहे है?"


"मोहतरमा ।" उसकी बात पूरी होने से पहले गोडास्कर ने नजदीक खडी रिसेप्शनिस्ट से पूछा--“ये रूम नम्बर सेबिन जीरो सेविन्टीन का क्या चक्कर है?"

----------


## anita

"च-चक्कर ? जी । मैं समझी नहीं ।" वह हड़बड़ा-सी गई ।।



"तुम्हारे रिकार्ड के मुताबिक यह रूम रात के दस बजकर पैतीस मिनट पर शुरू हुआ ।" अमरूद खाते गोडास्कर ने कम्यूटर स्कीन की तरफ इशारा करने के साथ कहा----“ग्यारह बजे अमरसिंह नाम का कस्टमर काउन्टर पर अाया । चाबी ली और रूम में चला गया । और फिर बारह बजकर तीस मिनट पर "चॉक आऊट' भी कर गया ।।।
यानी कमरा छोड़ गया । मतलब यह कैक्ल डेढ़ घंटा रूम में रहा । इस डेढ घंटे में रूम में कोई सर्विस नहीं की गई किराया अमरसिंह नाम के इस शख्स ने पूरी रात का दिया है । कैश ।"



"हां इंस्पेक्टर साहब ।" रिसेप्शनिस्ट ने कहा------''यह सब लगा मुझे भी अजीब था ।"


"अजीब से मतलब?


"आप जानते होंगे कि किसी भी कस्टमर द्वारा एक बार कमरा लेने पर कोई भी होटल उससे कम से कम चौबीस घंटे का किराया लेता है । भले ही कमरे में रहा वह एक घंटे ही हो । हालांकि ऐसे कस्टमर बहुत कम आते है मगर फिर भी कभी-कभी आ जाते है । आमतौर पर हम उनसे कम समय रहने का कारण नहीं पूछते । पूछने का कोई हक भी नहीं है । हमें । वह पूरा किराया दे रहा है । बात खत्म । हमे उसके जल्दी जाने से क्या लेना-?"


"मतलब तुमने अमरसिंह से भी कुछ नहीं पूछा?"


"संयोंग से पूछ लिया था ।"


''क्या पूछ लिया था ओर क्यों?"


' "क्यों का तो मेरे पास कोई खास जवाब है नहीं । बस यह वात अजीब लगी थी, मिस्टर अमरसिंह कुछ ही देर पहले अाए थे । अव जा भी रहे हैं । पेमेन्ट लेते वक्त मैंने यूंही पूछ लिया-------क्या आपको हमारा होटल और रूम पसन्द नहीं अाया मिस्टर अमरसिंह? वह मुस्कराया । कहा… ऐसी बात नहीं है । दरअसल मुझें सुबह होने से पहले चेन्नई पहुचना था । नाईट फ्लाईट का टिकट ले रखा था । टिकट का वेटिंग नम्बर टुवन्टी फाईव था । सीट मिलने की कोई उम्मीद नहीं थी । इसलिए रूम ले लिया था परन्तु पन्द्रह मिनट पहले पता लगा…टिकट कन्फर्म हो गया है, सो चल दिए ।' बस । इतनी ही बाते हुई थीं मेरे और उसके बीच ।"

----------


## anita

"कुछ सामान भी था उसके पास?"


"जी हां । एक अटैची थी ।"


"कितनी बडी?"


" क-कितनी बड़ी से क्या मतलब?"



गोडास्कर ने सीधा सवाल क्रिया--"क्या उससे लाश अा सकती थी ?" "


" ल--लाश रिसेप्शनिस्ट हकला गई चेहरा सफेद पड़ गया ।
मुंह से निकला --" आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं?"


''गोडास्कर के कहे को समझने की कोशिश करना छोडो़ मोहतरमा! जो पूछा है--उसका जवाब दो, क्या अटैची इतनी वड़ी थी कि उसमें लाश आ सके?"


"ल--लाश तो लम्बी होती है । भला अटैची मैं. ..



"अकड़ने से पहले तक उसे मोड़-तोडकर अटैची में भरा जा सकता है ।"

----------


## anita

"है भगवान ।" रिशेप्सनिस्ट का चेहरा पीला पड़ गया---"क्या उसमे सचमुच लाश थी ।


"गोडास्कर के सवाल _का ज़वाब दो मोहतरमा! क्या अटैची इतनी बड़ीं थी कि .......



" हां । बड़ी तो वह काफी थी ।" और .......वह एक वेटर की तरफ़ घूमी । आवाज में खौफ और जिज्ञासा थी…“वदनसिंह्र तुम्हें याद है न । तुम उस अटैची को उठाना चाहते थे, उसने इंकार कर दिया था ।"



वेटर जवाब न दे सका । बस मुह फाडे रिशेप्सनिस्ट की तरफ देखता रहा ।


"बदनसिंह । " गोडास्कर ने अपने पैर काउन्टर से समेटकर कुर्सी से नीचे लटका लिए…"क्या मोहतरमा दुरुस्त फरमा रही हैं?"

"हां साब ।" आवाज उसकी भी कांप रही थी…"हुआ तो था ऐसा ।"


"कैसा ?"



"मेरी तो डूयूटी ही यह है साब ।" बदनसिंह इस तरह कहता चला गया जैसे उसे अपने ही फस जाने का डर हो-----" कस्टमर के जाने पर उसका सामान रुम में पहुंचाना! चॉक आउट पर मेन गेट के बाहर टैक्सी तक पहुंचाना! यही कोशिश उस वक्त भी की थी मगर उसने इंकार कर दिया । कहा -- रहने दो! मैं खुद ले जाऊंगा।"


"उसके बाद?"


"मैं क्या कर सकता था? कोई जबरदस्ती तो थी नहीं, मगर ऐसे कस्टमर हमारे होटल में इवका दूक्का ही हैं । सामान का वजन चाहे एक किलो ही हो उठाना हमें ही पड़ता है ।, मगर उसने तो अटैची को हाथ तक नहीं लगाने दिया । उसमें पहिये लगे थे । उसे उन्हीं पर चालाता गेट से बाहर ले गया ।

----------


## anita

पोर्च के नीचे मौजूद टैक्सी वाले ने
खिडकी खोली । मुझे अब भी याद है साव यहीं खड़े रहकर मैंने कांच से बाहर का सीन देखा था । टैक्सी वाले ने अटैची उठाकर डिक्की से रखनी चाही । उन साब ने उसे भी ऐसा करने से रोक दिया । अटैची खुद उठाकर डिक्की मे रखी । मैंने सोचा था ये शख्स फाईव स्टार के कल्चर से थोड़ा अलग है । यहां अाने वाले खुद अपने सामान को हाथ कहाँ लगातें हैं ?"


गोडास्कर ने उत्सुक्तापूर्बक पूछा----"क्या महसूस किया तुमने? क्या अटैची वजनी थी?"


" नहीं साब, जब बह आया था तब तो उसमे कोई खास वज़न नहीं था बल्कि मेरे ख्याल से तो खाली ही थी ।"



"क्या मतलब?"


"उसे मैं ही तो रुम नम्बर सेबिन जीरो सेबिन्टीन तक लेगया था ।"



"यानी अाते बक्त उसने अटैची को टैक्सी ड्राईवर को भी हाथ नहीं. लगाने दिया?"

" ऐसा ही हुआ था साब । बिल्कुल ऐसा ही हुआ था ।"



रिसेप्शनिस्ट बोली-----" सर आमतौर पर होता यह है कि जब किसी कस्टमर को चॉक आऊट करना होता है तो वह रुम ही से रिसेप्शन पर फोन करके एकाऊन्ट बनाने और सामान उठबाने के लिए वेटर को रुम में भेजने के लिए कहता है । मगर अमरसिंह ने बैसा कुछ नहीं किया! बह साढे बारह बजे अटैची सहित सीधा यहाँ आया । बौला--"एकाऊन्ट वना दो । मैं चॉक आऊट कर रहा हूं !" है भगवान । अब उसकी हर हरकत अलग ही नजर आ रही ।"'



"पक्का हो गया सर ! पक्का होगया । उत्साह से भरा प्रसाद खत्री कह उठा --" फिल्म का नाम याद नहीं आ रहा मगर ऐसा सीन किसी फिल्म में मैंने देखा ज़रूर है । एक शख्स खाली अटैची लेकर होटल में आया और एक लाश को उसमे कंचरे की तरह भरकर चला गया किसी को भनक तक नहीं लगी कि अटैची में लाश है । ठीक ऐसा ही हूआ होगा । वह खाली, अटैची लाया और उसमें लाश भरकर ले गया है !"

----------


## anita

" किसकी?" गोडास्कर ने पूछा ।



"म-मुझे क्या पता?" गोडास्कर के सीधे सवाल पर वह बैखला गया --" फ फिल्म में वो लाश हैलन की थी ।"
" जब तक पूरी बात समझ ने न अाए तब तक चोंच मत खोला करो।"
गोडास्कर ने उसे डांटा-----''वहाँ भेज दूगा ज़हां एक भी नई फिल्म देखने को नहीं मिलेगी ।"


"ज-जी! मैं समझ गया । अाप जेल की बात कर रहे है न?" 



गोडास्कर उसकी बात पर ध्यान दिए बगैर रिसेप्शनिस्ट ओर बदनसिंह से मुखातिब होता बोला----"क्या तुम अमरसिंह को पहचान सकते हो?" दोनों ने एक-दूसरे को देखा, फिर एक साथ कहा----" हां सर ।"


"रतिराम ।। "



"यस सर ।" एक कांस्टेबल तनकर ख़ड़ा हो गया ।



"गोडास्कर की जीप मे क्रिमिनल्स की एलबम्स पडी है, उन्हें उठा ला । "


" अभी लाया सर ।" कहने के बाद वह मुख्य द्वार की तरफ़ दौड़ता चला गया ।


"एक और ऐन्ट्री गोडास्कर का ध्यान अपनी तरफ खीच रही है।"कहते वक्त उसकी नीली आंखे कम्यूटर स्कीन पर स्थिर थीं---रुम नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन की । ये रूम शाम को पांच बजे किसी किशोर साहनी ने लिया और अमर सिंह के लगभग पीछे ही होटल से चला गया । "

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर के कुछ कहने से पहले रतिराम एलवम्स लिए बहां पहुच गया ।

वे चार एलबम थीं । चारों काउन्टर पर रख दी । गोडास्कर ने रिसेप्शनिस्ट और बदनसि'ह से कहा--"एक-एक फोटो को ध्यान से देखो! अमरसिंह और किशोर साहनी की पहचानने की कोशिश करो ।" कहने के साथ उसने काउन्टर पर रखे कई फोनों में से एक का रिसीवर उठाया । वह नम्बर मिलाया जिसके जरिए रूम नम्बर सेबिन जीरो सेविन्टीन बुक कराया गया था ।
पता लगा नम्बर पी .सी . ओं. का था ।। जब गोडास्कर को यह पता लगा'-…-पी. सी . ओ. ओबराय के बाहर' सडक के ठीक सामने है तो होठों पर कामयाबी की मुस्कान फैल गई दुसरा फोन किशोर साहनी के नाम के सामने लिखे नम्बर पर मिलाया । पता लगा'--टेलीफोन नम्बर ही नहीं, किशोर साहनी का पता भी 'फाल्स' है । रिसीवर वापस रखते वक्त उसने मेनेजर से कहा'-…“पेघ खुलने शुरू हो गए है मिस्टर मेनेजर । न किशोर साहनी का असली नाम किशोर साहनी था, न ही अमरसिंह का नाम अमरसिंह । दोनों कमरे फ़र्जी नाम-पतों के साथ बुक कराये गए थे और इतनी बात तो तुम्हारी बुद्धी में भी आती ही होगी कि जब फर्जी नाम के कमरे बुक कराए जाते हैं तो बुक कराने वाले का कनेक्शन 'गड़वड़ेशन" से होता है । अब पता ये लगाना है कि इनके असली नाम क्या थे?"



"य-ये-ये था वह शख्स !" एलबम देखता बदनसिंह कह उठा । सबका ध्यान उस तरफ आकर्षित हो गया । जिस फोटो पर उसने उंगली रख रखी थी उसके नीचे 'मनसब' लिखा था । गोडास्कर की नीली आंखों में जुगनू से जगमगा उठे । अमरुद में एक और बुड़क मारा उसने ।।। जबड़ा जुगाली करने बाले अंदाज में चलाता बोला…"कौन है ये…अमरसिंह या किशोर साहनी?"



" य-यह बही है सहवा अटैची वाला ।"


"यानी अमरसिंह?" गोडास्कर ने रिसेप्शनिस्ट की तरफ देखा----" तुम क्या कहती हो?"


" बदनसिंह ठीक कह रहा है ।" उसने इस तरह कहा जैसे समझ न पा रही हो कि "शिनाख्त" करके वह ठीक कर रही है या गलत?


"वैरी गुड ।" गोडास्कर का मुह अब काफी तेजी से चलने लगा था-और देखो, मुमकिन है किशोर साहनी भी इसी में मिले ।"

----------


## anita

वदनसि'ह एलबम के पन्ने पलटने लगा ।


गोडास्कर ने एक बार फिर रिसीवर उठाया । एयरपोर्ट की इन्कवायऱी पर फौन किया । अपना परिचय देने के बाद --"चेन्नई जाने वाली रात की फ्लाईट में वेटिंग नम्बर टुवेन्टी फाईव के कस्टूमर का नाम क्या था ? जबाब मिलां-"फ्लाईट से फूल अाई थी । यहां से कोई यात्री प्लेन में नहीं चढा और वेटिंग नम्बर टुवेन्टी फाईव तो टिकट भी इंशू नहीं किया गया ।'
जवाय सुनते ही गोडास्कर ने रिसीवर क्रेडिल पर रखा और मैंनेजर से कहा-------"होटल की तलाशी ले रही पुलिस टुकडी को खबर पहुचा दो-------सर्च बंद कर दे ।


मैनेजर तो चाहता ही यह था । उसने फोरन असिस्टेन्ट मेनेजर को 'सर्च टुकडी’ के पास जाकर गौडास्कर का हुक्म सुनाने के लिए कहा।


असिस्टेन्ट मैनेजर तुरन्त लिफ्ट की तरफ लपका ।



"नहीं!" दूसरा आदमी इनसे नहीं है ।" बदनसिंह ने अंतिम एलबम देखते हुए कहा ।



"मतलब वह सफेदपोश था ।" गोडास्कर वडबड़ाया एेसा सफेदपोश जो अभी पुलिस एलबम तक नहीं पहुच सका है।। खैर वहुत जल्द गोडास्कर उसे भी एलबम में पहुचा देगा "



"इंस्पेक्टर ।" मेनेजर ने कहा---“इजाजत दे तो मैं आपसे एक बात पूछू ?"



"पूछ लो ।" गोडास्कर ने इस तरह कहा जैसे उस पर एहसान किया हो ।

----------


## anita

"आप कर क्या रहे हैं? किसकी लाश की तलाश है आपको ?"



"छोडो मैनेजर. गोडास्कर का इरादा यहाँ एक और लाश गिराने का बिस्कूल नहीं हैं जानता हूं सुनते ही हार्ट फेल हो जाएगा। "



कहने के लिए मेनेजर को कुछ सूझा नहीं ।।



तभी बहां दौलतराम आगया । गोडास्कर का मुंह चढा । उसने सैल्यूट मारा । गोडास्कर ने डांटा----"क्यों बे, यहां सब काम में लगे हैं! तुम कहा मटरगश्ती मार रहा था?"



"आप ही ने तो भेजा था सर ।"


" कहां?"


" यह पता लगाने के लिए कि यहाँ से पहले बिज्जू को कहाँ देखा गया ?"


" क्या पता लगा ?"


दौलतराम ने कहा ---- " मारिया बार में ।।।। मारिया के पास ।"
गोडास्कर का नाम सुनते ही तीनों हड़बड़ा गये।


चेहरे पीले पड़ गए थे ।

----------


## anita

होश फाख्ता ।।


खडे रह गए जैसे टी . बी. पर चल रही सी डी अटक गई हो !


मारे खौफ के थरथर कांप रही क्रिस्टी के मुंह से निकला --" गोडस्कर यहां कैसे पहुंच गया ?"


"तुम कह रही थी वह यहां पहुँच ही नहीं सकता ?" नाटे की रूह फना थी ।


और मारिया।


बेचारी मारिया ।


"क्या जवाब देती? 


उसे खुद समझ नहीं अा रहा था वह आफ्त कहाँ से टपक पड़ी ? 


लग रहा था--शायद उसने गलत सुना है बाहर से कुछ और कहा गया है ।


परन्तु ।


‘क्या हुआ मोहतरमा ।?" वही अवाज पुंनं उभरी…" गोडासक़र का नाम सुनकर सांप सूंघ गया क्या ?


'रही-सही कसर भी पूरी हो गई '

----------


## anita

नाटे ने लपककर सेंन्टर टेवल पर फैले फोटो समेटे । हइबड्राहट वाले अंदाज मैं¸ उसे छूपाने के लिए चारों तरफ नजर दोडाई ।।


"यहां यहां ।" फुसफुसाती हुई क्रिस्टी ने फर्श पर बिछे क्लीन का एक कोना उठा दिया ।।


मगर नहीं ।


" नाटे ने फोटो वहाँ नहीं छूपाए । शायद ज़गृह ज्यादा सुरक्षित नहीं लगी थी ।


फोटों उसने सोफे की दरारों में हाथ डालकर अस्टर के पीछे ठूंस दिये !!



गोडास्कर की आवाज पुन: उभरी-“क्या बात है मारिया डार्लिग ! दरवाजा खोलने में इतनी देरी क्यों?" 


क्रिस्टी दरबाजा खोलने के लिए लपकी ।







मारिया ने झपटकर उसकी बांह पकडी । फूसफुसाई ---" अभी नहीं ।"


क्रिस्टी जहाँ की तहाँ खड़ी रह गई।



मारिया लपकती हुई स्टोर मे पहुंची सारे निगेटिव उठाकर वक्षस्थल ने ठूंसे । पानी की ट्रै लिए भागती बाथरूम में गई सारा पानी बाशवेसिन में डाला । ट्रै एक तरफ़ फेंकी । वापस रूम में जाकर दरवाजा खोलने का इशारा किया ।

----------


## anita

तभी, नाटे की नजर मारिया के वक्षस्थल से झांक रहे निगेटिव के कोने पर पडी । नाटे ने आगे बढ़ कर हाथ से उसको अंदर कर दिया । तो मारिया उसकी हरकत पर सकपका गई घी ।


उधर, क्रिस्टी दरवाजे के नजदीक पहुच तो गई मगर उसे खोलने का साहस नहीँ कर सकी ।


दिमाग में ख्याल र्कौधा- दरवाजा खोलते ही उसके सामने, ठीक सामने गोडास्कर खड़ा होगा ।


नहीं । बह उसका सामना नहीं कर सकेगी ।


वह उसे देखते ही बेहोश हो जाएगी ।।



और फिर


वही क्यों? 

दूनिया का सबसे कठिन काम बो ही क्यो करे ?

नाटा या मारिया क्यों नहीं ?


वह पीछे हट गई ।।


इस बार दरबाजा भड़भड़ाया गया । साथ ही गोडास्कर की आबाज़ उभरी-"गोडास्कर कों दरवाजा तोड़ने में दो मिनट लगेंगे ।"

----------


## anita

क्रिस्टी को 'पस्त' होती देखकर नाटा लपका । ' एक झटके से दरवाजा खोल दिया उसने । साथ ही चीखा-चीखा --" क्या मुसीबत......


और बस । ।

उसने इतना ही कहा ।

अागे के शब्द खा गया ।


मुद्रा ऐसी बना ली जैसे ’पुलिस' को देखकर हड़ब्रड्रा गया हो ।

जैसे दरवाजा खोलने से पहले विल्कुल न जानता हो कि खटखटाने वाला 'पुलिसिया' है । मुह से हैरत में भरी
आबाज निकली ।



" प पुलिस । यहां पुलिस क्यों ... 


वाक्य एक बार फिर जानबूझकर अधूरा छोड़ दिया ।


चेहरे पर हैरत के भाव लिए वह गोडास्कर को देखता रह गया था । उस गोडास्कर को जो दरवाजे पर खड़ा सडक कू्टने वाला इंजन-सा लग रहा था ।


मूली खा रहा था बह ।


जबड़ो को चलाता हुआ अपनी नीली आंखी से नाटे को इस तरह देखता रहा जैसे चिडियाघर के पिजरे में लंगूर को देख रहा हो ।


गोडास्कर ने बगैर कुछ कहे कदम आगे बढ़ा दिये ।

----------


## anita

नाटा उसके रास्ते से हट गया ।

मुली चिंगलाते गोडास्कर ने नाटे के बाद मारिया को घूरा , उसके बाद क्रिस्टी और फिर उसकी नीली आंखें सारे कमरे का निरीक्षण करने लगी ।


किसी के भी कुछ ना बोलने के कारण कमरे में सन्नाटा था ।


बंलेड की धार जैसा पैना सन्नाटा ।।


गोडास्कर का कुछ भी न बोलना उनके लिए ज्यादा 'जानलेवा' साबित होरहा था। है ।


छूपाने की लाख चेष्टाओं के वावजूद घबराहट उनके चेहरों पर कब्जा जमाए हुए थी ।।।


मूली का अंतीम सिरा मुहं में ठूंसने के बाद पत्ते टेवल पर डालते गोडास्कर ने पूछा खाने केलिए कुछ है?"


"क-क्यो नहीं?"खुद को नोर्मल दर्शाने की लाख क्रोशिशो कै बावजूद मारिया का लहजा कांप रहा था-“क-क्या खाएंगे आप?" वैसे तो गोडास्कर के नांम पर पूरा का पूरा आदमी 'गटक' सकता है , मगर फिलहाल वह खा लुंगा जो आप प्यार से खिलाएंगी ।"


मारिया को लगा अगर वह बोलने की कोशिश करेगी तो मुंह से साफ लफ्ज नहीं निकल सकेंगे । अतः कुछ भी कहने के विचार को स्थगित करके फ्रि्ज की तरफ बड़ी । महसूस किया--टांगे हाथी की सूंड सी होने के बावजूद कांप रही थीं ।। फ्रिज से वे ट्रै उठाई जिसमें छ: सात पेस्ट्री रखी थी । पूरी ट्रे गोडास्कर के सामने टेबल पर लाकर रख दी ।।


गोडास्कर ने एक पेस्ट्री उठाई और मुंह मीठा करना शुरु कर दिया ।


फिर ।।

----------


## anita

वह इस तरह पेस्ट्री में 'मग्न' हो गया जैसे कमरे में अपने अलावा किसी अन्य की मौजूदगी से परिचित ही न दो । उसकी हरकत मारिया, क्रिस्टी और नाटे को "दहशत" में डुबोए दे रही थी । जब उसने वैरी पेस्ट्री उठा ली और तव भी कुछ नहीं बोला तो पागल-सी सी चुकी मारिया ने पूछ ही लिया ---" क्या हम जान सकते हैं, आप यहां क्यों आए हैं । "



"यूंही ।" पस्ट्री खाते गोडास्कर ने कहा--" आज कोई खास काम नहीं था न तो सोचा…क्यों ना मारिया डार्लिग के बार मैं ही टहला जाए ।"


मारिया चुप । कहने के लिए कुछ सुझा ही नंहीं ।




"और फिर, तुम्हारा यह कैमरा भी तुम तक पहुचाना था । " कहने के साथ उसने जेब से कैमरा निकालकर सेन्टर टेबल पर रख दिया ।


" क-कैमरा?" मारिया चिहुकी । चौकने का कारण था-कैमरा उसी का था मगर इस बात को भला वह कबूल कैसे कर सकती थी अतः लहजे को स्थिर रखने की कोशिश के साथ बोली----"'म-मेरा कैमरा?"


"क्या ये तुम्हारा नहीं है?"


"न-नहीं ।"


"झूठ बोल रही हो डार्लिग ।"


"झठ । भ…भला मैं झूठ क्यों बोलूंगी ?"

----------


## anita

"यही ।" उसने "यही ' पर जोर दिया---" यही तो सोचना पडेगा अब गोडास्कर को ।। अखिर क्यों झूठ बोल रही हो तुम । कैमरा साधरण नहीं है । अंधेरे तक में फोटो खींच सकता है । कीमत एक लाख रूपये है । भला कोई क्यों अपने एक लाख रुपये के कैमरे को अपना होने से इंकार करेगा । "
"अजीब बात कह रहे हैं अाप । मैं कह चुकी हैं---कैमरा मेरा नहीं है ।


"मुसीबत ही ये है डार्लिंग ।" गोडास्कर ने चौथी पेस्ट्री खत्म करने के साथ कहा---गोडास्कर के सामने से झूठ साला ठीक उसी उसी तरह 'सिर पर पेैर' रखकर भागता है जैसे शेर के सामने से हिरन ।"


"क्या मतलब?"



"ऐसा कैमरा अभी इंडिया में नहीं पाया जाता । जिसे चाहिए, बाहर से 'अायात' करना पडता है । आयात हुई चीज पर कस्टम डूयूटी लगती है इस पर भी लगी । जापान से मंगाया गया था इसे और कस्टम रिकार्ड के मुताबिक मंगाने वाली थी तुम । रिकार्ड में तुम्हारा पूरा नाम-पता और इस कैमरे का नम्बर लिखा हा ।"



मारिया के होश उड गए ।


अकेली मारिया के ही क्यों


इस एहसास ने क्रिस्टी और नाटे की भी हवा उडा दी थी कि मारिया पकड़ी जा चुकी है ।



मारिया की 'बेवकूफी' पर झूंझलाकर रह गए वे । भला नम्बर एक के कैमरे-को अपना कुबूल न करने की तुक ही क्या थी? मारिया को भी गलती का एहसास हुआ । मुंह से केवल इतना ही निकल सका---"य-यह कैमरा आपको कहाँ से मिला?"

----------


## anita

''बिज्जू की जेब से ।"



मारिया के मुंह से केवल इतना ही निकल सका…"ब-बिज्जू !"


"दीदी ।" नाटे ने आगे बढकर कहा-"मैंने पहले ही कहा था… पुलिस से झूठ बोलने की जरूरत नहीं है ।"


मारिया और क्रिस्टी चौकीं। उनकी समझ मे नहीं आया नाटा क्या कहना चाहता है ।

गोडास्कर ने पांचवीं पेस्ट्री उठाने के साथ नीली आंखे नाटे पर स्थिर कर दी । बोला------" यानी तुम सच उगलने को तैयार हो ।"


"जी ।" नाटे ने अपने दिमाग में घूमड़ रही स्टोरी सैट की ।


सबसे पहले अपना परिचय दो ।"



मेरा नाम नाटा है ।"


"'बैरी गुड । बहूत कम लोंगो के नाम उनके साचों पर फिट बैठते हैं । आगे बोलो ।।
"ये क्रिस्टी है । मारिया की बहन । मेरी पत्नी ।"


“जोडी नहीं जमीं।" गोडास्कर ने पांचवी पेस्ट्री पेट में उतारनी शुरु कर दी थी-----" लगूंर की बगल में हूर वाली कहावत हो गई खैर गोडास्कर को इससे क्या लेना? ये बताओ तुम तीनों यहां,इस बंद कमरे में क्या खिचडी पका रहे थे । "


" मुझे और| क्रिस्टी को मारिया दीदी ने बुलावा था ।"

----------


## anita

" कोइ खास वजय ?"



कुछ भी कहने से पहले नाटे ने मारिया की तरफ देखा ।। मारिया और क्रिस्टी को भी लगा -नाटा टूट चुका है। हकीकत उगलने वाला है । मगर नाटे ने वहूत संतुलित लहजे में कहना शुरु किया…"मारिया ने आपके द्वारा ओंबराय मे की गई कार्यवाही टी.वी. पर देख ली थी । उसे देखकर ये धबरा गई । घबराकर हमे फोन किया । हम आए तो इन्होंने बताया----"बिज्जू मुझसे कैमरा उधार मांगकर ले गया था । मैंने टी. वी. पर देखा-----वह मर चुका है । पुलिस मुझ तक पहुच सकती है । कहीं मैं भी किसी झमेले में न फंस जाऊं? इन हालात में ये क्या करें यही विचार-विमर्श करने हमें बुलाया था । मेऱी सलाह थी सच्चाई कबूल कर लेनी चाहिए । ये फंस जाने के डर से हिचक रही थी । तभी अाप अा गए और...



" अोह !.......तो इस कारण गोडास्कर के आगमन पर आप तीनों की हवा शंट हुई जारही थी?"



"ज-जी ।" नाटा खुद ही अपनी कहानी पर आशिक हो गया ।


"अब सवाल ये उठता है-गोडास्कर के दर्शन करते ही तुमने ऐसा क्यों दर्शाया जैसे दरवाजा खोलने से पहले नहीं जानते थे की बंद दरबाजे के उसपार पुलिस है।"



"सॉरी इंस्पेक्टर ।" एक बार फिर नाटे ने बात सम्भाली----मगर यकीन मानो इसके पीछे "फस जाने' के डर के अलावा और कोई कारण नहीं है ।
यह यच है -- दीदी आपके गोडास्कर कहा जाते ही समझ गई थी कि बाहर अाप यानी इंस्पेक्टर गौडास्कर है । मैं दरवाजा खोलने के लिए अागे बढा । इन्होंने यह कहकर रोक दिया…"वह मुझे गिरफ्तार कर लेगा ।" ये तरह डर गई थी । मेरा और क्रिस्टी का कहना था --- ' दरबाजा तो खोलना ही पडेगा । और फिर जब आपने बिज्जू-को कैमरा देने सै अलाबा कुछ किया ही नहीं है, तो डर क्यों रही हो ?'
इन्हें सेटिसफाईड करनेके चक्कर में दरवाजा खोलने में देर हुई । खुद को 'अंजान' अापके इसी सवाल से बचने के लिए दर्शाया था कि…'दरवाजा खोलने मैं देर क्यों हुई ?' हम दर्शाना चलते थे कि-हमें मालुम ही नहीं था बाहर पुलिस है ।"

----------


## anita

"होशियार हो नाटे मियां । काफी होशियार हो तुम । शायद इसलिए मारिया डार्लिग ने तुम्हें अपनी मददृ के लिए बुलाया था । तुमने तो एक ही सांस में उन सवालो के जवाब भी उगल डाले जो गोडास्कर ने अभी पूछे ही नहीं? हां , पूछता जरूर और तुम पहले ही ताड़ गए गोडास्कर क्या-क्या पूछने वाला है? वाकई! जरूरत से ज्यादा होशियार हो मगर..... ।" बात अधूरी छोडकर गोडास्कर ने पेस्ट्री में एक और बुड़क मारा और बात आगे वढाई----" गोडास्कर के ख्याल से बेवकूफ वही होता है जो जरूरत से ज्यादा होशियार हो । अपना ही उदाहरण ले तो-------जिस स्टोरी की आड़ में तुम असलियत को छुपाने की कोशिश कर रहे हो वह , खुद वेहद 'बोदी' है क्योंकि सवाल ये उठता है----" बिज्जू एक टके का आदमी नहीं था । यह तुम्हारी मारिया दीदी के पीस अाया । कैमरा मांगा । मारिया ने उसके हाथ एक लाख का कैमरा पकड़ा दिया । क्यों मारिया डार्लिग, क्या इतनी मूर्ख हो ?"


"मैंउसे नहीं दे रही थी। " मारिया को लगा,उसे नाटे की तैयार की गई स्टोरी ही बचा सकती है, इसलिए उसी को पुख्ता बनाने के लिए कहती चली गई…“मगर हाथ जोड़ने लगा । पैर पड गया । गिडगिडाने लगा । कहने लगा…"तुम मुझे एक दिन के लिए कैमरा दे दोगी तो मेरी जिन्दगी संवर जाएगी ।"


"तुमने पूछा होगा------" कैसे सवंर जाएगी जिंदगी ?"


"हां । पूछा था ।"


"जबाव क्या मिला?" 


उसने कहा------"' मत पूछो मारिया । बत इतना समझ लो----"एक बड़ा दांव खेलने वाला हूं । अगर यह दांव सीधा पड़ गया तो करोडों में खेलूंगा । यह दांव खेलने के लिए मुझे उस कैमरे की जरूरत है जो अंधेरे से भी फोटो खीच सकता हो । इस बात को तुम यूं भी कह सकती दो कि उस केमरे के बगैर यह दांव खेला नहीं जा सकता । मुझे कुछ फोटो खीचने हैं, जहाँ खींचने हैं मुमकिन है वहाँ अंधेरा हो ।"


"और बिज्जू की बाते सुनकर दीदी को लालच अा गया ।" मौका मिलते ही कमान एक बार फिर नाटे ने सम्भाल ली थी ।
गोडास्कर को अगला सवाल करने का मौका दिए बगैर वह कहता चला गया---“इन्होंने कहा-----"'तुम मेरे कैमरे की मदद से करोडो कमाने वाले हो तो उसमे मेरा हिस्सा भी होना चाहिये । बिज्जू ने फौरन 'हां' कर दी । बोला------" तुम्हें मुंहमागी कीमत देने को तैयार हूं । बोलो…क्या चाहिये?" दीदी ने कहा-----' जो तुम कमाओ उसमे आधा । बिज्जू इसकै लिए तैयार नहीं हूआ । वह चाहता था एक 'अमाउन्ट तय कर लिया जाए । काफी दैर तक सौदेबाजी होती रही । अंत में दीदी ने कहा---"मेरा कैमरा एक लाख का है । दो लाख मेरे हाथ पर रखा उसके बाद तू इससे जो चाहे कमाता रह ।' बिज्जू 'खेल' गया । बोला…"तुम जानती हो---इस वक्त मेरे पास दो लाख तो क्या दो फूटी कोडी तक नहीं है । हां, दांव ठीक बैठ जाने के बाद की स्थिति ठीक विपरीत होगी । तब दीदी ने पांच लाख की मांग रखी । इनका ख्याल था…पांच लाख मांगेंगी तो तीनं चार लाख के बीच कहीं सौदा पट जाएगा मगर विज्जू ने एक ही झटके मे पांच की मांग मान ली तो । मन ही मन ये भी झूम उठी । पांच लाख मिलने का लालच कमं नहीं था । इन्होंने एक बार फिर बिज्जू से पूछा--क्या कहां क्या दांव खेलने बाला है मगर इस बारे में उसने कुछ नहीं बताया ।"

----------


## anita

"मान गए नाटे उस्ताद ।" गोडास्कर ने पांचवीं पेस्ट्री खत्म कर डाली---'' एक वारं फिर तुमने गोडास्कर के सम्भावित सवालों का सही-सही अनुमान लगा लिया और सबाल किए जाने से पहले ही ज़वाब दे डाले । जवाब भी ऐसे जो माहोल मे फिट बैेठ जाएं । यानी कि मारिया ने फक्कड़ विज्जू को कैमरा यूंही नहीं दे दिया बल्कि पांच लाख के लालच में फंसकर एक लाख का कैमरा दांव पर लगाया । यह बात कही ही इसलिए गई है ताकि 'जंचे' बात सुनने बाले को लगे---' हां, ऐसा हों सकता है । मारिया मूर्ख नहीं थी । वल्कि लालच ये फंस गई थी लेकिन इसी से निकलकर एक और सवाल सामने आता है । यह कि--- यह बात मारिया डार्लिग के अलावा किसी को मालूम नहीं थी कि बिज्जू किसी ऐसे मिशन पर काम कर रहा है जिससे उसे करोंरो की कमाई होने की उम्मीद है ।"



"ऐसा कैसे कहा जा सकता है? "


"क्यों नहीं कहा जा सकता?"


" मुमकिन हे-इस बात को कोई अन्य भी किसी दूसरे 'सोर्स’ से जानता हो !"
"और बिज्जू का क्रियाकर्म करके उसी ने रील कब्जा ली हो ।" बात. गोडास्कर ने पूरी कर दी-----" यही कहना चाहते हो न तुम?"



" क- क्या मतलब?" नाटा सकपकाया ।



"मतलब साफ है नाटे उस्ताद । तुम एक बार फिर समझ गए गोडास्कर कहना यह चाहता है--बिज्जू का कत्ल करके कैमरे की रील गायब ही वह कृर सकता है जिसे उसक मिशन के बारे में पहले से मालूम हो । तुम्हारी कहानी से मारिया वह 'करेक्टर' बनकर उभरती है । "

----------


## anita

" आप बेवजह मुझ पर शक कर रहे हैं ।" मारिया ने कहा---" मुझे नहीं मालूम था वह कब, कहां क्या करने वाला है? नाटा बताही चुका है--मेरे बार-बार पूछने के बावजूद बिज्जू ने इस सवाल का जबाव नहीं दिया था ।'"



" इतनी सीधी तो तुम भी नहीं हो डार्लिग कि सारे सवालों के ज़वाब हासिल किए बगैेर उसे कैमरा पकड़ा दो ।"



"कहा तो है इंस्पेक्टर दीदी ने पांच लाख के लालच में. . .

"सुन चुका हूं नाटे उस्ताद । सुन चुका हूं । एक ही बात को बारम्बार दोहराने की जरूरतें नहीं है । नाटे की बात पूरी होने से पहले ही इस बार गोडास्कर के हलक से गुर्राहट-सी निकली । नाटे को "घरती पर ला देने' का निश्चय करने के साथ वह कहता चला गया…"अव जरुरत तुम्हें यह समझाने की है कि तुम्हारी बातों का गोडास्कर पर असर क्या पड़ा ? कान खोलकर सुनो--- तुम्हारी बाते सुनने से पहले गोडास्कर को मारिया के कातिल होने का शक तक था जबकि चालाकी भरी बाते सुनने के बाद विश्वास हो चला कि बिज्जू की कातिल यही है इसीलिए .............



"क-क्या बात कर रहे ही इंस्पेक्टर?" मारिया के होश उड गए थे--'"भ-भला मैं एक औरत बिज्जू का कत्ल कैसे कर सकती है?"


" क्यो?" गोडस्का ने उसे ऊपर से नीचे तक देखा---"क्या कंमी है तुममें?"


" ज-जी ?"


"हटटी-कटटी गो । मजबुत् हो । मर्दमार । जबकि बिज्जू बेचारा मरियल-सा था ।"



'इंस्पैक्टर ।” एक बार फिर नाटे ने दखल दिया----" आप बगैर किसी सबूत के किसी पर इल्जाम नहीं लगा सकते ।"

----------


## anita

"सबूत ।” गोडास्कर ने इस शब्द को चबाया और चबाने के बाद शायद आगे भी कुछ कहना चाहता था कि जेब में पड़ा मोबाईल बज उठा ।



जो कहना चाहता था उसे कहने का बिचार स्थगित करके हाथ जेब में डाला । मोबाईल निकाला । ओन करके कान से लगाते हुए कहा---“गोडास्कर ।"



"मनसब मिल गया है सर ।" आवाज कांस्टेबल दौलतराम की थी ।



'"मिल गया है?" गोडास्कर मारे खुशी के उछल पड़ा--""क्रहां हैं"


"वहीँ था सर जहाँ आपने सम्भावना व्यक्त की थी ।"



"था से क्या मतलब । अब कहां है?"



" वह एक गाड़ी में है । महात्मा गांधी रोड की तरफ जा रहा है । मैं टैक्सी से पीछा कर रहा हूं ।"



"बैरी गुड । क्या उसके पास अटैची भी है?"


"मैंने अटैची उसे अपनी गाडी की डिक्की में रखते देखा है सर ।"

----------


## anita

"पीछा करते रहो । मोवाईल द्वारा सम्पर्क मैं रहना और कंट्रोल रूम में फोन कर दो । कोशिश उसे पेरने की होनी चाहिए । गोडास्कर बगैर टाईम गंवाए उसी रुट पर पहुच रहा है ।" कहने के साथ` उसने मोबाईल आँफ किया । जेब में डाला । एक हाथ में छटी, दुसरे में सातवीं पैस्ट्री उठाई और नाटे से कहा---"सुबूतों की बाते अगले 'एपीसोड’ में करेगे नाटे उस्ताद । इस वक्त गोडास्कर को शुटिंग के लिए इसी सीरियल की दूसरी लोकेशन पर पहुचना है ।कहने के बाद किसी को भी कुछ बोलने का मौका दिए बगैर वह लपकता-सा दरवाजे से बाहर निकलगया ।



मारिया, क्रिस्टी और नाटे ने राहत की ऐसी सांस ली जैसे फांसी चड़ने से बच गए हों ।
"दिमाग खराब हो गया है गोडास्कर का । . .पागल हो गया है वो ।" मारे गुस्से के कुंती देवी का बुरा हाल धा…“भैया के बारे में कुछ जानता भी है जो यह सव बके चला गया । दुनिया में मामाओं के नाम पर कंस और शकुनी ही नहीं हुये है । उनका "ऐग्याम्पिल' देकर दुनिया के सारे मामाओं को विलेन ठहरा देने से वडी बेयकूफी भला क्या हो सकती है ?

और चक्रधर ! चक्रधर भैया के बारे में जानता भी है वह कुछ !!

चक्रधर भैया वो शख्स हैं जो उस वक्त मेरा और तेरा 'सम्बल' बने थे जब हमारा क्रोई नही रहा था । बेसहारा हो गए थे हम । मैं पूरी तरह टूट चुकी थी । तू केव्रल पांच साल का था । तेरे पिता हमे छोडकर चले गए।। हमारी तरह भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रवशन कम्पनी भी लावारिस हो गई थी ।।

मुझमे उसे सम्मालने क्री क्षमता नही थी । उस वक्त अगर अागे वढ़कर चक्रधर भैया ने बिज़नेस की कमान न सम्भाली होती तो सबकुछ गैर ही लूटकर खा जाते । उन्होंने तेरे पिता की कमी पूरी की । बिजनेस सम्भाला । हमारी ढाल वने । ऐसी ढाल जिसकी वज़ह से तेरे पिता की मौत के साथ ही सबकुछ बरबाद होने से बच गया । इतना ही नहीं, उन्होंने तुझे पकाडा । एल अल बी और बिजनेस मैनेजमेंट कराया और जब महसूस किया-तू सब कनछ सम्भाल सकता है तो सारे बिजनेस की कमान यह कहते हुए तुझे सौंप दी कि---" विनम्र वेटे,' लम्बे संघर्ष के बाद आज मैं अपनी जिम्मेदारी से मुक्त हुआ हूं । आज़ "भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी: का मालिक तू है । वे एक साधारण कर्मचारी की तरह अाफिस में बैठते हैं ।


और गोडास्कर उन्हे....उ़न्हें कंस कहता है । शकुनी से तुलना करता है । ऐसा सोचता है कि चक्रधर भैया ने 'भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' कब्जाने केलिए तुझे किसी लडकी की हत्या के षडृयन्त्र में फंसाने की कोशिश की है ।‘"


"'मां, मैनें यह सब । बल्कि इससे भी ज्यादा ही कहा । श्वेता कन्विन्स' थी । उसने भी गोडास्कर को समझाने की केशिश की कि मामा ऐसा नहीं कर सकते मगर वह 'कन्विन्स' नहीं हूअा । हां, चुप जरूर हो गया था । उसके होठों पर ऐसी मुस्कान थी जैसे मैं और श्वेता बचकानी बाते कररहे हों।"

----------


## anita

" फोन मिला उसे ।। मेरे पास बुला । मैं उससे बात करूंगी ।"



"किसे बुलाया जा रहा है कुंती? किससे बात करने के लिए इतनी उतावली हो रही हो?" इन शब्दों के साथ चक्रधर चौबे ने बंगले की लाबी ने कदम रखा ।



अचानक उसके प्रवेश पर कुंती और विनम्र सकपका गए । फिर कुंती ने कहा…"देरव्र लो भैया, कैसा अनर्थ हो रहा है जमाना ऐसा आ गया है कि जो चाहे जिसके बारे मे, चाहे जो कह डाले ।"




"सुनूं तो सही ।" चक्रधर चौबे मुस्कररया---"'किसने किसके बारे में क्या कह दिया?"








"गोडास्कर का कहना है…-तुमने एक लडकी की हत्या कर दी है।" कुंती अभी तक गुस्से में थी ।।


चक्रधर का जहन फिरकनी की तरह घूम गया…"हत्या ?"


"और वह हत्या तुमने विनम्र को फंसाने के उददेश्य से की । इसीलिए की ताकि विनम्र फांसी चढ जाए और "भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' के मालिक तुम बन जाओ । "

----------


## anita

" ये क्या पहेलियां बुझा रही हो कुंती?" कहने के साथ चक्रधर ने बहुत ही गहरी नजरों से कुंती की तरफ़ देखा था…'क्या कह रही हो तुम? मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं अा रहा ।"



"आप चिंता न करो मामा ।" विनम्र बोला------''मै जानता हू। यह कवल गोडास्कर की कल्पनाओं की उड़ान है ।"


"पर पता तो लगे---आखिर बात क्या है?" वह लगातार कुंती के तरफ देखता चीख पड़ा---किसकी हत्या हो गई है? मैं किस तरह , विनम्र को फांसी के फंदे पर पहुचाने की कोशिश कर रहा हूं ।"'



"किसी भी तरह नहीं मामा ।" विनम्र ने कहा----" प्लीज़, अाप इस बारे में सोचकर अपना दिमाग खराब न करे ।"



"मैं तुमसे पूछ रहा हूं कुंती । तुमसे ।" चक्रधर ने कुंती के दोनों कंधों को पकडकर उसे झंझोड़ा । "



"भैया ।" कुंती बोली…"नापाल नाम के किसी ठेकेदार ने कल रात बिजनेस मीटिंग के काम पर विनम्र को ओबराय होटल के सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो थर्टीन में बुलाया था ।"



"क्या हुआ वहां?"



इधर विनम्र चुप हुआ उधर सभी आशाओं के विपरीत चक्रधर चौबे के होठो पर गहरी मुस्कान उभर अाई । बोला----" ओह !! तो ये बात है । मैं तो डर ही गया था ।"

----------


## anita

"क-क्या मतलब मामा" विनम्र हैरान रह गया---"क्या ये चिंता की बात नहीं कि गोडास्कर........



"नहीं विनम्र बेटे । चिंता की कोई बात नहीं है? चिंता की बात तब होती जब गोडास्कर किसी 'वेस' पर कोई बात कह रहा होता । मैं तो यही समझा था कि उसके हाथ मेरे खिलाफ़ कोई सबूत लग गया है मगर नहीं, तुम्हारी बातो से जाहिर है------उसके हाथ कोई सबूत नहीं लगा है । उसने जो कहा।। एक पुलिसमेन होने के नाते कहा । पुलिस के सोचने का यह तरीका सदिंयों पुराना है , सदियों से चला आ रहा है ।













जब उन्हे लगता है ---किसी को फंसाने की केशिश की गई है तो सबसे पहले पुलिस की नजर उसके दुश्मनों पर या उन पर जाती है जिन्हें कुछ लाभ होने वाला हो । ऐसे लोगों पर शक करना पुलिस की फितरत है । इसमे शक नहीं, तुम्हें फंसाने की कोशिश की गई है । और इसमे भी शक नहीं उसकी नजर में तुम्हारे फंसाने पर सबसे ज्यादा मुझे ही होगा ।"



" पर भैेया । "' कुंती देबी के लहजे में उनकी भन्नाहट साफ प्रदर्शित हो रही थी-----" उसे पता होना चाहिए "भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी' की जिस कुर्सी पर विनम्र अाज बैठा है, अाप ही का बैठाया हुआ है । अाप ऐसा न चाहते या आपको उस कुर्सी का लालच होता तो आपको विनम्र को किसी जाल में फंसाने की जरूरत नहीं यी । आप तो वहुत पहले, आसानी से यह काम कर सकते थे । न मैं कुझ कर पाती; न बिनम्र । बिनम्र उस वक्त केवल था ही पांच साल का ।'"



"मैें फिर कहूंगा कुंती । पुलिस वालों के सोचने का नजरिया ऐसा नहीं होता ।" चक्रधर कुन्ती की आंखों से आंखे डालकर इस तरह कहता चला गया जेसे उसे समझाने का प्रयत्न कर रहा हो---"उनका नजरिया यही होता है जिस नजरिए से गोडास्कर सोच रहा है । तुम घबराओ मत । मुझे कुछ नहीं होगा । और. .विनम्र की कीमत पर कुछ भी होगया तो यया फ़र्क पड़ता है? चिंता की बात ये नही जिस पर तुम तीनो चिंतित हो रहे हो बल्कि ये है कि विनम्र नागपाल के झांसे में फंसकर ओबराय गया । तुम्हें वहाँ नहीं जाना चाहिए था बेटे । न गए होते तो यह सबं होता ही नहीं । " मुझे क्या मालूम था मामा कि वहां..........

----------


## anita

और बस ।


आगे कुछ न कह सका वह ।।


जेब में पड़ा मोबाईल बज उठा था ।


उसने मोबाईल निकाला । आँन किया । कान से लगाने के साथ कहा-------" यस ।"



" विनम्र से बात करनी है ।'" आवाज ऐसी थी जैसे टीन ही पत्ती को पत्थर पर रगड़ा जा रहा हो ।



" बोल रहा हूं ।" विनम्र ने कहा----कहिए अाप कौन हैं?" 



पत्थर पर : टीन की पत्ती रगड्री गई…" वह जिसके पास बिज्जू के कैमरे गायब होने वाली रील है ।" "क्या?" विनम्र पुरी तरह हकला उठा । पलक झपकते ही उसके मस्तष्क पर ढेर सारा पसीना उभर आया या । घबराहट छुपाने के लिए तेजी से घूमा । पीठ चक्रधर चौबे और कुन्ती की तरफ की । इतना ही नहीं, उसने दरवाजे की तरफ बढते हुए मोबाईल पर कहा था--"क्या कह रहे हो तुम? आबाज ठीक नहीं आ रही ।"



"बिज्जू द्वारा सुईट नम्बर सेविन जोरो थर्टीन मै खीचे गए फोटो इस वक्त मेरे सामने पड़े है ।"

----------


## anita

" त--तों-"' बह लाँबी से बाहर निकल अाया था ।



"एक करोड़ देकर फांसी के फंदे से बच सकते हो ।"



"म-मतलब क्या है तुम्हारा?" बिनम्र के होश फाख्त हुए जा रहे थे ।



"बनने की कोशिश मत करो मिस्टर विनम्र । मेरी बातों का मतलब जितनी अच्छी तरह तुम समझ सकते हो उतनी अच्छी तरह फिलहाल दूनिया का कोई दूसरा आदमी नहीं समझ सकता । हा, अगर मेरे द्वारा फोटो 'फ्लैश' कर दिए जाएं तो दुनिया के बच्चे-बच्चे की समझ में मेरी बातों का मतलब आ जायेगा ।। "



" हो कौन तुम और कहां से बोल रहे हो?”



"कौन हूं यह बता चुका हूं । बोल एक पी सी ओ से रहा हूं । "


"क्या चाहते हो ?"


"यह भी बता चुका हूं ।" उसने धीमे लहजे में कहा --"एक करोड की रकम किसी की जेब में नहीं पड़ी होती ।"



"इसीलिए फोन किया है शाम तक इंतजाम कर लो ।"

----------


## anita

"पहुचना कहां है?"


"बाद में बताया जाएगा ।" कहने के बाद दूसरी तरफ़ से सम्बन्य विच्छेद कर दिया गया ।
अचानक मनसब को महसूस हुआ------एक पुलिस जीप उसका पीछा कर रही है ।



यह अहसास उसकी अब तक की निश्चिन्ता पर बिजली गिराने के लिए काफी था । दिलो--दिमाग पर थोड्री-सी घबराहट हाभी होने लगी । नजर बार-बार बैक मिरर की तरफ उठ रही यी बल्कि अगर यह कहा जाए तब भी गलत नहीं होगा कि अब वह आगे की जगह पीछे ज्यादा देख रहा था । पुलिस जीप पिछले चौराहे से पीछे लगी थी । और कई चौराहे पार करने के बावजूद उसके पीछे ही थी । फिर भी, यह पुष्टि करना अावश्यक था कि जीप उसी का पीछा कर रही है क्योकि दिमाग में एक ख्याल यह भी उभरा था…"मुमकिन है पुलिस जीप "अपने रास्ते' जा रही हो और वह व्यर्थ भ्रमित होकर कोई बेवकूफी कर बैठे । जिनके मन मे चोर होता है वे डरकर अक्सर ऐसी गलतियां कर बैठते है ।



अजंता होटल से निकलने के बाद उसका रुख समुद्र तट की तरफ़ था । उसने सोचा था…कार द्वारा समुद्र तट परे पहुंचेगा । यहीं से एक स्टीमर किराए पर लेगा ।। अटैची सहित समुद्र में दूर निकल जाएगा ।' किनारे से बहुत दूर ।


और वहां, अटैची खोलकर लाश समुद्र में डाल देगा ।


मुशकिल से बारह घटे में मांसाहारी मछलियां लाश को चट कर डालेंगी ।


अटैची को किसी दूसरी जगह लुढका देगा ।


खेल खत्म ।


वह जानता था-लाश ही न मिले तो केस की आधी जान अपने-अाप निकल जाती है । उसे पूरा विश्वास था--इस आसान काम को वह पूरे 'आराम' से कर लेगा । मगर पुलिस जीप ने दिमाग मे खलबली मचा दी थी । वह उसी के पीछे है या "अपने रास्ते' जा रही है

----------


## anita

' यह जाचने के लिए एक चौराहे से अपनी 'एस्टीम' दाई तरफ़ मोड ली ।


थोड़ा जागे बढ़कर फिर दाईं तरफ और फिर थोड़ा अागे बढकर पुन दाई तरफ । अंतत घूमकर उसी चौराहे पर पहुंच गया जहां से पहली बार दाई तरफ मुडा था ।।


पुलिस जीप भी उसके पीछे उसी चौराहे पर पहुच गई ।। पुष्टि हो गई…जीप 'अपने रास्ते' पर नहीं है उसका पीछा किया जा रहा है । जीप अगर 'अपने रास्ते' पर होती तो घूमकर उसी चौराहे पर अा जाने का कोई मतलब नहीं था ।

इतना ही नहीं, पुलिस जीप के अलावा एक टैक्सी को भी उसनें
घूमकर उसी चौराहे पर अाते देखा था ।



याद अाया------यह टैक्सी होटल अजंता से ही उसके पीछे थी ।

अब ।


कोई शक नहीं रहा कि पीछा किया जा रहा है । पुष्टि होते ही स्वाभबिक रूप से मनसब के दिमाग पर हडबड़ाहट हावी गई इस बार चौराहा पार करते वक्त एक्सीलेटर पर पैर का दवाब बढता चला गया।


अभी तक सामान्य गति से चल रही एस्टीम दौड़ने लगी ।


साथ ही दौड़ने लगी-पुलिस जीप और टैक्सी । उनकी रफ्तार भी एस्टीम की रफ्तार के अनुपात में वढ़ती चली गई थी ।


मनसब समझ नहीं पा रहा था----------पुलिस उसका पीछा क्यों कर रही है मगर कर रही है, इस बात की पुष्टि हो चुकी थी । और. .अब लक्ष्य केवल एक ही था---पुलिस को चकमा । किसी भी तरह उनकी आंखों से ओझल हो जाना ।।।

----------


## anita

इसी प्रयास में वह कईं चौराहे पार कर गया ।



.. अब मंजिल समुद्र तट नही थी।


जिधर सडक थोडी खाती नजर अाती-------एस्टीम को उधर ही घूमा देता , पुलिस जीप और टैक्सी लगातार उसके पीछे थी ।

वातावरण में पुलिस साईरन की आवाज गूंजने लगी ।


एक चौराहे पर दो अन्य जीपों ने घेरने की केशिश की ।


एक दाई तरफ से अाई थी । दुसरी बाई तरफ से । पीछा करने वाली पीछे ही थी । "


मनसब के जबड़े कस गए । "रेड लाईट' तक की परवाह नहीं की उसने । चौराहा पार करके एस्टीम को नाक की सीध में दोड़ाता चला गया । उस चौराहे के बाद उसके पीछे तीन जींपे और एक टैक्सी थी । पुलिस साईरन का शोर निरन्तर तेज होता जा रहा था ।


जो खेल कुछ देर तक 'लुक-छिप' का चल रहा था ।


वह खुल गया । शहर की सड़क्रो पर खुल्लम-खुल्ला भागदौड़ होने लगी । साधारण लोग भी समझ गए…पुलिस किसी मुजरिम को घेरने की कोशिश कर रही है । जिधर से भी एस्टीम और एस्टीम के पीछे का काफीला गुजरता उसी तरफ हलचल-सी मच जाती ।


मनसब समझ चुका था'---जैसे भी हुई, गडबड हो चुकी है । उससे भी ज्यादा गडबड लाश के साथ पकडे जाने पर हो सकती थी ।


इसलिये पुलिस को चकमा देने की भरपूर कोशिश कर रहा था ।

----------


## anita

" धांय .. धांय ... धांय । "

पीछे से लगातार गोलियां चलाई जाने लगी ।


एक चौराहा पार करते वक्त उसने चौथी पुलिस जीप को देखा ।।


वह सरासर रोंग साईड पर थी ।


दौड़ती हुई सीधी उसकी ही तरफ आ रही थी !


उसके किसी भी तरफ इतना गैप नहीं था कि मनसब एस्टीम को उसकी बगल से निकाल सकता ।।।


मनसब ने जोर से ब्रैक पैडल दबाया ।।


वातावरण टायरों की चीख -पुकार से दहल गया ।।

मगर कैसे ?


कैसे रूकती एस्टीम ।


ब्रैक लगाये जाने से पहले उसकी रफ्तार ही इतनी तेज थी कि टायरों पर घिसटती चली गई ।।


उसके बाद ।।

----------


## anita

एक पल ।


केवल एक पल के लिए मनसब सामने से दोडी चली आ रही जीप की ड्राईविंग सीट पर बैठे गोडास्कर को देख पाया ।


अगले पल ।।


" धड़ाम ।" की जोरदार आवाज से वातावरण दहल उठा ।


एस्टीम ही नहीं, जीप भी हवा में कलाबाजियां खाती चली गई ।।



मनसब ने अपने जिस्म को हवा में तैरते पाया । उसे नहीं मालूम था--------ड्राईविंग सीट स वह हवा मे कैसे पहुच गया और फिर कैसे धाड़ से सड़क पर जागिरा ।

मुंह से चीख निकल गई ।


चेतना ने लुप्त होना चाहा ।।।


मगरा ।।


मनसब ने संघर्ष किया ।।


उठा ।। जिधर रास्ता मिला दौड़ा ।


ठिठका तब जब ठीक सामने गोश्त का पहाड खड़ा नजर आया ।

----------


## anita

वह गोडास्कर था।


आम चूस रहा था वह ।।


"है भगवाना' मनसब के जहन में एक ही ख्याल कौधां ----'ये ' " आदमी है या बुलडोजर? 


अंब उसने गोडास्कर को डॉज देकर निकल जाना चाहा ।


परन्तु ।।।


हाथी की सूंड जैसी टांग झूमी ।।


भारी बूट लहौर के हथोड़े की तरह पीठ से ट्रकराया ।


उसने हार नहीं मानी ।।


पुनः उठा ।


दौड़ा ।


मगर तभी ।।


महसूस किया ।।

----------


## anita

बुलडोजर उसके सिर के उपर से होता हुआ गुजरा है ।
अगले पल गोडास्कर फिर उसके सामने खड़ा आम चूस रहा था ।


दरअसल वह हवा में कलाबाजियां खाता हुआ ऊपर से गुजरकर 'धम्म' से पुन: उसके ठीक सामने आ खड़ा हुआ था ।


मनसब यकीन ही नहीं कर पाया…इतने भारी शरीर का मालिक यह चमत्कार भी कर सकता है । अाम चूसते गोडास्कर ने कहा---"दांत सलामत रखना चाहता है तो भागने की केशिश मत कर ।"


" मगर कैसे? ’ बच निकलने की कोशिश मनसव भला कैसे न करता? 


एक बार फिर उसने कतराकर निकल जाना चाहा और ईनाम स्वरूप जबड़े पर लोहे का मुगदर-सा पड़ा ।


हालांकि वह मुगदर नहीं गोडास्कर के दाएं हाथ का घूसा था ।


एक ही घूंसा मनसब के कई दांत तोड़ गया ।।


मुह से खून बहने लगा ।


वह सडक पर पड़ा फड़फड़ा रहा था ।



कई पुलिस वालो ने लपककर पकड़ा । सहारा देकर उठाया ।। उनमें दौलतराम भी था । उसने सामने खडे अाम चूस रहे गोडास्कर से कहा-------कितनी बार कहा है साव आप इंसानों से नहीं, शैतानों से उलझा करे । देखिए-----एक ही घूसे में क्या हालत बना दी बेचारे की । कितने दांत झड़ गए हैं, गिनने में कई साल लगेगें?"

----------


## anita

"गोडास्कर ने इस गधे से कहा था-भागने की कोशिश न करे ।" कहने के बाद वह फिर अाम चूसने लगा था ।


दर्द से विलविलता मनसब केवल इतना देख सका । एस्टीम और उससे टकराई जीप "धू-धू करके जल रही है।


एक तरफ अटैची खुली पडी थी ।

दूसरी तरफ बिंदू की लाश ।


बह उसी पोजीशन में है जैसी अटैची के अन्दर थी । चारों तरफ भीड लगी हुई है । लोग अाखें फाड़-फाड़कर सडक पर मोजूद दृश्य को देख रहे है ।

बस । इतना देखतें के बाद मनसव बेहोश हो गया ।
" मेरे ख्याल से डिमांड तुमने कम की है ।"


" क्या मतलब ? "



" कम से कम पांच करोड तो मांगे ही जाने चाहिएं थे ।"


नाटा इस तरह मुस्कराया मानो मारिया ने बेवकूफी भरी बात कही हो । बोला--" सितार के तार को उतना ही कसा जाना चाहिए साली साहिबा कि यह टूट न सके । तार ही टूट जाए तो सितार नहीं बजता ।"


"मैं समझी नहीं, क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"


" एक करोड देने के लिए वह फौरन तैयार हो गया । पूछने लगा---" कहां पहुंचना है? उसे लग रहा होगा---पि'ड काफी सस्ते में छूट रहा है जवकि इससे ज्यादा मांगता तो 'अटक' सकता था ।

----------


## anita

अटकने का मतलब था मोलमाव शुरु हो जाना और फिलहाल वह हमारे फेवर मैं न होता?"


" ल-लेकिन ।" मारिया ने अटकते हुए कहा---'"एक करोड तो बहुत कम हैं । मैंने तो अरबों कमाने के ख्वाब . .


'"अरबो ही आएंगे साली साहिबा" । अरबों ही कमाएगे । " पैशेंस’ तो रखो ।"



"मगर कैसे?" जव तुम उसे सारे फोटों सौंप दोगे तो…


" फोटो ही सौपने न ।" एक बार फिर उसने मारिया की बात बीच में काटी…" निगेटिब्ज तो नहीं ।"’


"क्या मतलब?"


"एक करोड मे उसे केवल पौजिटिब्ज मिलेगे । वे पोजिटिब्ज जो उस ववत तक चाहे जितने तेयार किए जा सकते है जब तक निगेटिब्ज हमारे कब्जे में है ।"



"यह बात तो विनम्र भी जानता होगा ।" क्रिस्टी ने कहा----वह पौजिटिब्ज के एक करोड क्यों देने लगा?"



"'देगा और बचा पड़ा रहेगा ।" नाटे कै होठो पर कुटिल मुस्कान थी------. खेल में ऐसा ही होता है । एक बार नहीं, अनेक बार करोड-करोड देने होंगे उसे वह भी केवल पाजिटिब्त के बदले ।"



"ओह । " मारिया की आंखें चमक उठी…"तो तुम्हारा इरादा उसे लम्बे समय तक ब्लैकमेल करते रहने का है?" "तो तुम क्या यह समझी थी कि मैं केवल एक करोड़ मे ........

----------


## anita

" मैं तो यही समझी थी । तभी तो लगा --- ये क्या बेवकूफी कर रहे हो ?"


" बेवकूफ सोने का अंडा देने बाली मुर्गी से रोज अंडा हासिल करने बाले नहीं ब्लकि वे होते है जो सारे अंडे हासिल करने के फेर में पड़कर बेचारी मुर्गी को हलाल भी कर डालते है । विनम्र हमारे लिए सोने के अंडे देने वाली मुर्गी है ।



"अब अाई बात समझ में । मारिया का सारा चेहरा जगमगा उठा था--'"वाकई तुम्हें मालूम है…क्या काम कैसे किया जाना चाहिये । अब लग रहा है, तुम्हें अपनी मदद के लिए बुलाकर मैंने गलती नहीं की मगर. . .


"मगर? "


"कह क्रिस्टी भी ठीक रही है । जब एक करोड के बदले में केवल पाजिटिब्ज दिए जाएंगे तो यह 'बखेडा' जरुर करेगा ।"


'कोई बखेडा नहीं करेगा बल्कि गिड़गिड़ाएगा हमारे पैरों में पडकर । जिसके हाथ में उसके गले के नाप का फांसी का फंदा हो, वह उसके सामने अकड़ा नहीं करता, गिड़गिड़ाया करता है । ब्लैकमेल होने वाले का दिल चूहे जैसा होता है । हम उसे हर बार यह आश्वासन देगे कि अगली बार निगेटिब्ज दे दिए जाएंगे और उसे हर बार झाँसे में अाना पडेगा । कुछ नहीं कर सकेगा वह । ब्लेकमेल होने बाले की विडम्बना ही यह होती है?"



"अगर इसी बीच उसे गोडास्कर ने दबोच लिया?" एक बार फिर क्रिस्टी ने सबाल उठाया ।



"हां । ऐसा हो गया तो सोने के अंडे देने वाली मुरगी हमारे हाथ से निकल जाएगी ।" नाटेने कहा--" बिंदू की हत्या के इल्जाम में उसे 'थर' ही लिया गया तो किससे बचने के लिए सोने के अंडे देगा?"
"इसलिए उसे जितनी जल्दी जितना ज्यादा निचोड़ लिया जाए उतना अच्छा है ।"

----------


## anita

"मैं क्रिस्टी से सहमत हूं नाटे ।" मारिया ने कहा-गोडास्कर को तो देख ही लिया है तुमने । समझ गए होंगे-विनम्र ज्यादा दिन तक उसके पंजे से बचा नहीं रह सकता ।"’



"वह तो किसी जरूरी फोन के कारण यहाँ से चला गया ।"’ गोडास्कर की याद आने लगी-----'' वह एक तरह से दीदी को विज्जू का हत्यारा साबित का चुका था । मेरा तो ख्याल है-अगर वह ज्यादा देर यहां रहता तो फोटो और निगेटिब्ज भी बरामद कर लेता । ऐसा हो जाता तो...



नाटे ने उसकी बात काटकर क्या…"जो नहीं हुआ उसे सोच कर डरना बेवकूफी है क्रिस्टी डार्लिग ।"


" पर वह कहकर गया है-----" फिर आएगा और मेरा ख्याल है-बह अाएगा जरूर । दीदी उसकी नजर में संदिग्ध हैं?"


"जव अाएगा तब देखा जाएगा ।" नाटा बोला--"इस वक्त हमे उसके बारे में सोचकर दिमाग खराब नहीं करना चाहिए । वल्कि यह सोचना चाहिए एक करोड कैसे कमाने हैं?"



"इसमे सोचना क्या है?” मारिया ने कहा---" वह आएगा ।" एक करोड देकर जाएगा ।


"कहाँ आएगा?"


"यहीं जाएगा । और कहां?" 



अब मैं कहूंगा साली साहिबा । हमे बुलाकर तुमने ठीक ही किया । वाकई तुम अकेली इस झमेले को नहीं सम्भाल सकती थी बल्कि अब तो खुलकर कहूंगा---कुछ कमाने की तो बात की दूर अपने आपको फंसा लेती तुम ।"

----------


## anita

" वह कैसे ?"



"शिकार को अपना 'ठीया' नहीं दिखाया जाता ।"



"ओह ।" मारिया के मुंह से यही एक शब्द निकल सका ।



क्रिस्टी ने कहा-----" यहां नहीं तो कहां बुलाएंगे उसे ?"


"यही सव सोचने के लिए तो कह रहा हूं ?"
"मेरे ख्याल से उसे कम्पनी गार्डन में बुला लिया जाए ।" मारिया ने राय दी-----" रात के वक्त वहां सन्नाटा रहता है ।"


"नहीं ।"' नाटे ने प्रतिरोध किया ।"


"क्यों नहीं?"


" ऐसे किसी स्थान पर हमारे 'घिरने' का डर रहेगा ।"


" किसके द्वारा?"


"पुलिस के द्वारा ।"'

----------


## anita

" प-पुलिस ?" क्रिस्टी कांप उठी----"' क-क्या पुलिस भी बीच मैं आ सकती है?"


"संभावना विल्कुल नहीं है । मगर चौकस हर खतरे का मुकाबला करने के लिए रहना चाहिये । इस किस्म के कामों का सिद्घान्त यही है !"


क्रिस्टी ने बोलना चाहा मगर मुंह से आवाज न निकल सकी ।


खीफ की मारी मारिया कह -" पुलिस को बीच मेंकहां से ले आए तुम? क्या वह अपने ब्लैकमेल होने की सूचना पुलिस को दे सकता हैं"


"कह चुका हूं-सम्भावना एक परसेन्ट भी नहीं है । जिसकी गर्दन खुद फंसी हो उसके तो खाकी वर्दी देखते ही पीते ढीले हो जाते है । मगर ऐसा सोचकर हमारा लापरवाह होना बेवकूफी होगी । ऐसे केसों में कई बार यह देखा गया है कि ब्लैकमेल होने वाला ब्लेक मेलर से निपटने के लिए अपने लेबल पर कोई तैयारी कर लेता है । ऐसे किसी भी खतरे से बचने के लिए हमें उसे किसी ऐसे स्थान पर बुलाना चाहिये जहां उसके द्वारा बिछाए गए किसी भी जाल की जानकारी पहले से हो सके ।"


मारिया बोली----"' कौन-सी जगह हो सकती है?"
"इस काम के लिए कोई सस्ता होटल ठीक रहेगा ।" नाटे ने कहा…"ऐसा होटल जो ज्यादा न चलता हो । हम अभी ही वहाँ एक कमरा बुक करा देगे । मगर कमरे में जाएंगे उस टाईम से केवल पन्द्रह मिनट पहले जो टाईम बिनम्र को देगें । उस समय से पहले तक कमरे ही की नहीं, सारे होटल की अच्छी तरह निगरानी करेगे । इस तरह अगर वह कोई जाल विछाता है तो हमारी नालिज में अा जाएगा । उस अवस्था मे हम दिए गए टाईम पर कमरेमे पहुंचेगे ही नहीं ।। उल्टे उसके मोबाईल पर फोन करके कहेंगे-हमे तेरी साजिश के बारे में सब पता है । यह सुनते ही पटूठे की हबा सरक जाएगी और फिर कभी हमारे खिलाफ कोई कदम उठाने की हिंम्मत नहीं करेगा । सब कुछ ठीक रहता है तो कोई बात ही नहीं । एक करोड झटकने के तुरन्त बाद कमरा छोडे देगे ।"'


"क्या कमरे में हम तीनो को मिलना है?"


"इस बोरे ने भी सोचना पड़ेगा ।"

----------


## anita

"तो सोचो । हमारे पास टाईम कहां है?" . 


नाटे ले "एक सिगरेट सुलगा ली । कश लगाने और वातावरण को दूषित करने के साथ आंखें बंद कर ली ।


मारिया और क्रिस्टी उसकी तरफ इस तरह देख रही थी जैसे कटघरे में खड़ा मुजरिम फैसला सुनाने के ' लिए तेयार जज की तरफ देखता है ।



काफी इंतजार के बाद भी जव वह कुछ नहीं बोला तो उद्विग्न होकर मारिया ने कहा-------" अब सोचते ही रहोगे या कहोगे भी?"


" उससे केवल तुम मिलोगी ।" उसकी बंद आखें खुलते ही क्रिस्टी पर जम गई ।


" म मै ?"


" हम दोंनो रहकर कमरे पर नजर रखेंगे ।"
" म - मगर मैं ।" क्रिस्टी अभी भी हकला रही थी--"क-क्या मैं यह काम का सकूंगी ?"



" करने को खास कुछ है ही नहीं । केवल फोटो देने है उसे । वह अधमरा हो जाएगा । रुपया तुम्हारे कदमों में डाल देगा । फोटो मागेंगा । तुम उसे पकडा दोगी ।



"और जव निगेटिब्ज मांगेगा ?"


'" कहोगी--फिलहाल निगेटिब्ज मेरे पास नहीं है । मेरे साथियों के पास है । अगर मेंने कोई बखेडा किया तो वे पुलिस को दे देंगें ।इ

----------


## anita

।इतना ही उसके होसले पस्त हो जाएगें । उससे बोलोगी--"निगेटिब्ज मेरे साथी खुद तुम्हारे पास पहुंचा देंगे इतना सुनकर उसके पास वापस जाने के अलावा कोई चारा नहीं रहेगा ।"



"म-मगर. . यह काम तुम खुद क्यों नहीं कर लेते"'



उससे फौन पर बात की थी । मर्दानी आवाज सुनी थी उसने । रकम लेने तुम पहूंचोगी । इससे उसे लगेगा-----ब्लेकमेलर अकेला नहीं है । और. ..यही मैसेज देना हमारा मकसद है । उसे "डिमोरलाईज रखना है । जितना डिमोरलाईंज रहेगा, उतनी ही उसके द्वारा हमारे खिलाफ कोई कदम उठाने की सम्भावना कम रहेगी । बल्कि 'इम्प्रेशन' तो हमे ऐसा देना चाहिये जैसे यह किसी बडे गिरोह के चंगुल में फंस गया है । अपनी बातो से तुम ऐसा हीं शो' करोगी ताकि हर क्षण हमारे दबाव में रहे ।"



"नाटे ।" क्रिस्टी ने चापलुसी--सी की---" क्या यह काम दीदी मुझसे बेहतर नहीं करेगी?"



"दूसरी किस्त साली साहिवा को ही लेनी है । हर बार नया चेहरा देखकर ही तो उसे लगेगा कि . . .


" क्रिस्टी ठीक कह रही है नाटे । मैं यह काम इससे मेहतर तरीके सै कर लूंगी।"मारिया ने कहा ।



"जो फैसला मैंने लिया है खूब सोच-समझ कर लिया है ।" नाटे के लहजे में अजीब किस्म की दृढता थी-----" एक करोड ऐठने के अलावा हमे उससे एक और काम भी निकालना है ।"


‘"एक और काम?"


"उससे उगलवाना है कि उसने विंदूकी हत्या क्यों की?"

----------


## anita

"इस बात से हमे क्या लेना देना?"
"मेरा सिद्घान्त है-जिस मामले में घुसो, सिर देकर पूरी तरह घुस जाओ । अधूरे घुसे तो मात खाओगे ।"


"क्या मतलब ? "


" हमें यह मालुम होगा कि उसने विंदू की हत्या की मगर ऐसा क्यों किया, यह नहीं जानते । ये अधूरी जानकारी कभी-भी हमारी कमजोरी बन सकती है । इस कमजोरी को दूर करने के लिए हमें पूरी जानकारी होना जरूरी है ।"


"'ठीक है ।" मारिया ने कहा----" उसके मुंह से यह उगलवाने की भी पूरी क्रोशिश करूंगी ।"



"तुम भूल चुकी हो साली साहिबा । इस सच्चाई को कबूल कर लो । तुम खुबसुरत किसी भी एेंगल से नही लगति । जबकि इस काम के लिए मर्दको चुम्बक की तरह अपनी तरफ खीचने बाली लड़की चाहिये । ठीक वैसी, क्रिस्टी है । क्रिस्टी डार्लिंग ।"' 



नाटे ने मारिया के बारे में जो कहा था उसे सुनकर वह अंदर ही अंदर सुलगकर रह गई । औरत चाहै जितनी बुढिया हो जाए, ऐसे शब्द सुनना बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं करेगी । अपनी सुलगन को उसने कुछ यू बयान किया…'इस काम के लिए भला क्रिस्टी जैसी लडकी की क्या ज़रूरत पड़ने वाली है?"


" तुम भूल रही हो, विनम्र एक जवान लड़का है ।"


"तो?"

"तुम यह भी भूल रही होे-ज़वानी मोम की तरह होती है । देखने मे मोम भले ही चाहे जितना सख्त नजर आए मगर क्रिस्टी जैसे जिस्म से उठने वाली लो उसे पिघलाका रख देती है । विनम्र जैसा मोम जब पिघलता है तो बहता चला जाता है । उस अवस्था में उससे यह सब उगलवाया जा सकता है जिसे सामान्य अवस्था में भूलकर भी अपनी जुबान पर न लाता ।"

----------


## anita

क्रिस्टी गुर्रा-सी उठी…"क्या तुम यह कहना चाहते हो, मुझे उसे अपने बिस्तर पर खींचना है ?"




" शुक्रिया । तुम कम शब्दों सब कुछ समझ गई । जरुरत पडेतो ऐसा करने से भी हिचकना नहीं है ।"



"शर्म करो नाटे । शर्म करो । कहीं पागल तो नहीं हो गए तुम । जानते भी हो क्या बके चले जा रहे हो? मैं तुम्हारी पत्नी हूं और तुम मुझसे कह रहे हो......


"अच्छी तरह जानता हूं डार्लिग ।" उसकी बात काटकर नाटा कहता चला गया---"मामला करोडों का नहीं, अरबों का है । ज़रा सी चूक होते ही अरबों रुपये हाथ से निकल जाएंगे और अधूरी जानकारी होने पर ऐसी चूक कभी भी हो सकती है । यह चूक न हो, इसके लिए हमें पूरो जानकारी चाहिये और उसके लिए विनम्र के साथ बिस्तर पर थोडी उछलकूद कर भी लोगी तो मेरे 'प्वाइंट आँफ व्यू' से तुम्हारा कुछ घिस नहीं जाएगा ।"’ 

क्रिस्टी इस तरह नाटे को देखती रह गई जैसे 'अजनबी' को देख रही हो ।
"प-प्लीज । प्लीस गोडास्कर ।" मनसब वड़ी मुश्किल से गिडगिड़ा पा रहा था----"वस करो । मैं और नहीं खा सकता !"




'पता नहीं लोग खाने से इतने डरते क्यो हैं?" गाजर चवाते गोडास्कर ने कहाा----गोडास्कर का मानना है अादमी साला धरती पर अाता ही खाने के लिए है । देख ही रहा है---गोडास्कर भी तेरे साथ लगातार खाए चला जा रहा । रुक क्यों गया । दौलतराम । खिला खिलाकर ही तो सेवा करनी है इसकी ।"


दौलतराम ने मेज पर रखी थाली से खिचडी का एक और चम्मच भरा । मनसब के मुंह की तरफ बढाया ।।



मनसव ने कसकर मुह वंद कर लिया ।

----------


## anita

ऐसा पहली बार नहीं किया था उसने ।


पिछले आधे घंटे से ऐसा ही कर रहा था । तव से, जब से उसने महसूस किया---पेट में ज़रा भी जगह नहीं बची है । नाक तक भर गया । शुरू में , यानी के तब जब खाने से भरी थाली उसके सामने रखी गई, खाने लिए कहा गया तो कुछ समझ नहीं पाया था । वह एक बार नहीं अनेक बार पुलिस के चंगुल में फंसा था । भूखा ही रखा गया था उसे । और गोडास्कर ।। वह मनसब को सबसे अलग पुलिसिया लगा ।

छत्तीस व्यंज़नों से सजी थाली पेश कर दी गई वडे़ प्यार से खाने के लिए कहा गया । गोडास्कर की 'हरकत' का रहस्य तो उसकी समझ में ही तब अाया जव पेट भरकर खा चुका ।


थाली एक तरफ सरकाने के साथ कहा----'बस ।' गोडास्कर ने तुरन्त कहा…'क्या बात करते हो मनसब मियां ।
अभी तुमने खाया ही क्या है? दौलतराम, शायद हाथ थक गए है मनसब मियां के । अपने हाथ से खिला ?" दौलतराम किसी भी मुजरिम को टांर्चर करने के गोडास्कर के इस विचित्र तरीके से पूर्ण परिचित था । सो अब उसने अपने साथ से "ना-ना करते' मनसव को खिलाना शुरू कर दिया । जब उसने ज्यादा विरोध किया तो हाथ कुर्सी के हत्थों के साथ बांध दिए गए । दलिया उसके हलक में उतार दिया । फिर, खिचडी मंगाई गई और अब यहीं उसके मेट से उड़ेलने की केशिश की जा रही थी । जैसा कि लिखा जा चुका हे---पिछले अाधे घंटे से मनसब हर चम्मच पर कसकर मुंह बंद कर लेता । दौलतराम का काम था---जबरदस्ती मुंह खुलवाना और खिचडी से भरी चम्मच उसमें ठूंस देना । दांत -ताजे टूटे थे । जख्मी थे । चम्मच उनसे टकराती तो मारे दर्द के मनसब बिलबिलाने लगता । उसी बीच चम्मच की खिचडी उसके हलक में उड़ेल दी जाती । इस बार भी दौलतराम ने यही किया । जब मनसब दर्द के कारण चीख" रहा था तो गोडास्कर ने. कहा--""पुलिस बालों को बहूत बदनाम करते हैं लोग । कहत्ते हें----हवालात में खाने को नहीं देते । भूखा मार देते हैं । गोडास्कर का मकसद पुलिस के मस्तक पर लगे कलंक के इसी धब्बे को धोना है । खिला दौलतराम और खिला मनसब मियां को । इतना खिला जितना दुनिया की कोई सास अपने दामाद को न खिला सके ।"



दौलतराम ने पुन: चम्मच खिचडी से भरी ।



"बसं-वस करो!" मनसब गिडगिड़ा उठा है ।

----------


## anita

चम्मच में खिचडी लिए दौलतराम ने गोडास्कर की तरफ देखा । जैसे पूछ रहा हो' "क्या करूं ?"
"तो बता ।" गाजर चिंगलते गोडास्कर ने कहा'-"इतनी ब्यूटीफुल लड़की का क्रियाकर्म किसने किया?"


"म-मैंने?" '


" क्यों ?"


"उसे इस धंधें में लाने वाला मैं था । उसकी हर 'डेट' पर मेरा कमीशन होता था ।" यह स्टोरी मनसब गिरफ्तार होने के तुरन्त बाद तेयार कर चुका था----'"मगर धीरे-धीरे हरामजादी ने मुझे किनारे लगाना शुरू कर दिया । और अब तो अाजाद होकर धंधा करने लगी थी । एक पैसा नहीं देती थी मुझे । मांगता तो गंदी-गंदी गालियाँ बकने लगती थी ।"



"इसीलिए तूने उसे खलास कर दिया?"


"हां ।"


"चल । खलास कर दिया । ये तो ठीक किया । मगर उसे अटैची मैं भरे क्यों घूम रहा था?"


"क-क्या मतलब? "


"अभी इसकी समझ ने ‘मतलब' नहीं आ रहा दौलतराम । खिचड़ी और खिला ।"



"न-नहीं ।" मनसव भयाक्रांत अंदाज में चीख पड़ा ।

----------


## anita

"तो उगल लाश सुईट में ही पड़ी क्यों नहीं रहने दी ? वहां से लाश के साथ उसकी माला के सारे मोती चुने? सफाई क्यों की?"



"ताकि किसी को पता न लग सके वह मर चुकी है । मैं उसे हमेशा के लिए समुद्र में गर्त करने के लिए ले जा रहा था ।"



“क्यों कर रहा था ऐसा? लाश सुईट से मिल भी जाती तो तेरी सेहत पर क्या फ़र्क पड जाता? किसी को ख्वाब तो आ नहीं जाता सुईट में जाकर उसकी हत्या तूने की है ।"



"यही डर था मुझे । यह कि यदि उसकी लाश मिल गई तो पुलिस सीधे-सीधे मुझे ही दबोचेगी ।"


"क्यों? "


“मेरा उसका झगडा जो चल रहा था?"


"चल । कुछ देर के लिए गोडास्कर मान लेता है कि तू सत्यवादी राजा हरित्रचंद्र का वंशज है । अब ये बता---पिछली रात विंदू सुइंट में किससे मिलने गई थी?"


"इस बारे में कुछ नहीं पता ।"


"क्यों नहीं पता?"
"मुझें पौने बारह बजे पता लगा----"आज बिंदू की डेट ओबराय होटल के सुईट नःसेविन जीरो थर्टीन में है ।।। मैंनें फौरन फोन करके सेबिन्थ फ्लोर पर फर्जी नाम से रुम नम्बर सेविन जोरो सेविन्टीन बुक करा दिया ।"


"फोन कहाँ से किया था?"

----------


## anita

“होटल के बाहर एक पी .सो .ओ है । वहीं से ।



"आगे बढ ।"'



"कुछ देर बाद अटैची लेकर वहां पहुच गया ।"


"यानी पहले ही प्लान वना चुका था------उसे मारकर अटैची में भर लाएगा ।"


"हां । मैं वहां पूरा प्लान बनाकर ही गया था ।"


फिर?"


"अटैची अपने कमरे में रखी । सुईट की तरफ गया । 'की हाल' से झांका । उस वक्त बिंदू अकेली थी । मैंने कालबेल दबा दी । उसने दरवाजा खोला । दरवाजा खुलते ही मैंने, उसे कोई भी मौका दिए बगैर गर्दन दवा दी । और अपने हाथ तभी हटाए जब मर चुकी । मेरे हाथों में उलझकर उसकी माला टूट गई थी । कार्पेट पर मोती बिखर गए थे ।।

वहां से अपने कमरे में अाया । अटैची लेकर पुन: सुईट में गया । लाश उसमें ठूंसी । सारे मोती चुने । उसे भी उसके मोबाईल सहित अटैची में बंद किया । और होटल छोड़ दिया ।।"



" अपने दोनों पैरो पर सवाल फिर वही खड़ा होता है--अटैची लिए वयो घूम रहा था? लाश समुद्र में ही गर्त करनी थी तो रात ही क्यों नहीं करदी? वयो यह रात अपने परमानेन्ट ठिकाने यानी अजंता होटल के रुम नम्बर आठ में गुजारी?"



"मैं पुलिस की प्रतिक्रिया देखना चाहता था ।"

----------


## anita

"कैसी प्रतिक्रिया ।"


"पुलिस को बिंदूके मर्डर के बारे में पता लगता है या नहीं?"


"वया पाया?"


"जी न्यूज़' पर देखा---तुम केवल इस नतीजे पर पहुच सके कि किसी ने बिंदूको किडनैप कर लिया है मैं अपनी सफलता पर मुस्कुरा उठा ।"'
" अगर गोडास्कर इस नतीजे पर पहुंच जाता कि विंदुकी हत्या कर दी गई तो उस अवस्था में तू क्या करता ।"


"'लाश को अजंता के कमरे ही में छोड़कर हमेशा के लिए गायब हो जाता ! यह शहर, वल्कि शायद देश ही छोड़ देता ।"’


"क्यों?”


“क्योंकि समझ चुका होता-----अब लाश के मिलने ना मिलने से कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता । जव तुम समझ ही चुके हो विंदू की हत्या कर दी गई है तो तुम्हारा अगला कदम मुझे गिरफ्तार करना होगा । उस अवस्था में विंदू की लाश को गायब करने की जगह खुद को गायब करके ही खुद को वचा सकता था ।"


, ‘काफी कम समय में काफी "सॉलिठ' कहानी 'गड़' ली तूने ।"


"ज-जी?" मनसब चिंहू्का ।


" देखा दौलतराम, क्या जमाना आ गया है । पहले लोग कानून के डर से अपने द्वारा किए गए जुर्म को दूसरो के मत्थे मंढा करते थे । अब दूसरो के जुर्म अपने मत्थे मंढ़ने लगे हैं । जुर्म भी हत्या जैसा । ऐसा इसलिए हुआ है क्योकि लोगों में कानुन का भय या खौफ नहीं रह गया । कानून का डर जब खत्म हो जाता तो ऐसा ही होता है इसे मालूम है…यह यहां, हवालात में चाहे जो कहे मगर कोर्ट में गवाह सबूतों के अभाव में छूट जाएगा । फांसी या उम्रकैद की तो बात ही दूर , अदालत इसे एक पल की सजा नहीं दे सकेगी । इसीलिए किसी के द्वारा की गई हत्या का इल्जाम अपने सिर ले रहा है । क्यों मनसव मिंया, इस काम के तुम्हें कितने पैसे मिले?"

----------


## anita

मनसब का चेहरा फ़क्क पड़ गया । अब से पहले वह यही सोच रहा या…"गोडास्कर को 'चलाने' में कामयाब है । लग भी ऐसा रहा था जेसे गोडास्कर उसकी हर बात पर यकीन करता चला जा रहा हो मगर उसकी अंतिम बात ने तो उसके होश ही उड़ा दिए । पटूठा वहीँ. . .'एक्यूरेट’ वहीं कह रहा था जो वह कर रहा था । मनसब समझ नहीं पा रहा था गोडास्कर ने यह बात किस बेस पर कह दी ? कहां चूक हो गई उससे? खुद को नियंत्रित करने की कोशिश की । बोला------'' क्या बात कर रहे हो इंस्पेक्टर साहब । भला मैं क्यों किसी और के द्वारा किया गया जुर्म अपने सिर लेने लगा?"


" पूछा तो है…कितना पैसा मिला?"


"पैसे के लिए कोई फांसी पर चढने के लिए तेयार नहीं हो जाता ।"


"इसका जवाब भी दे चुका हू ।" तुम्हें मालूम है 'कोर्ट' से तुम्हें कोई सजा नहीं हो सकेगी ।"



"क-किस बेस पर कह रहे है इतनी वडी बात?"


"ये रहा बेस ।" कहने के साथ गोडास्कर ने अपनी जेब से एक कागज निकालकर उसकी आंखो के सामने लहराया---" यह बिंदूकी पोस्टमार्टम रिपोर्ट है । साफ लिखा है-हत्या रात नौ से दस बजे की बीच हूई । जबकि तू वकौल अपने और होटल के रिकार्ड के मुताबिक वहाँ पहुचा ही ग्यारह के बाद था । बता----कैसे कर थी तूने हत्या?" 


मनसब के मुंह परं अलीगड़ का ताला लटक गया ।


कोई जवाय नहीं धा उसके पास ।।

पोस्मार्टम रिपोर्ट की मौजूदगी में कह भी क्या सकता था?

----------


## anita

"अब बता---किसका इल्याम अपने सिर ले रहा था?" 

मनसब अब भी चुप रहा ।

"गोडास्कर के ख्याल से अब तुझे समझ जाना चाहिए -- चुप रहने से काम चलने वाला नहीं है । इस सवाल का जवाब देना ही पडेगा । वरना दौलतराम तुझे खिचडी खिला -खिलाकर मार डालेगा ।"

पेट तो पहले ही जाम था मनसब का । अब दिमाग भी जाम हो गया । चक्रधर चौबे का नाम लेने का मतलब था-उससे मिलने बाली हर रकम पर पानी फिर जाना । बावजूद इसके इतना तो समझ ही चुका था…वह चाहे जो कह ले, चाहे जो कर ले…-गोडास्कर को अपने हत्यारे होने का विश्वास नहीं दिला सकता । उसे तो क्या, पोस्टमार्टम रिपोर्ट की मौजूदगी में किसी को भी उसकी बात पर यकीन नहीं आना था । अपनी बची-कुची रकम को बचाने के लिए एक ही तरकीब सूझी । . यह कि बात को गोल कर जाए । उसी नीति के तहत बोला'-""मुझे फोन पर सुईट से लाश हटाने का काम मिला था ।

"इसी पर न? " कहने के साथ गोडास्कर ने अपनी जेब से एक
मोबाईल निकाल कर दिखाया ।

मोबाईल उसी का था । सो, कहना पड़ा-“हाँ ।"

"कितने वजे फोन आया था?"


" करीब दस बजे ।"


"यानी रूम नम्बर सेविन जीरो सेविन्टीन वुक कराने स पहले ।

" 'हां !"

" अब मुख्य सवाल ।" गोडास्कर पुनः गाजर "कतऱी' और उसे चबाता हुआ बोला-"फोन करने बाला कौन था?

" मुझे नहीं पता ।"


गोडास्कर को सवाल करने से पहले पता था तू यही ज़वाब देगा । यह जानते-बूझने के बावजूद यहीं कहेगा कि गोडास्कर तो क्या गधे का बच्चा भी तेरे जबाब पर यकीन नहीं कर सकता । यकीन करने की बात ही नही है । भला ऐसा बेवकूफ़ भी दुनिया में कोई होगा जो यह जाने बगैर किसी होटल के सुईट से लाश गायब करने जैसा खतरनाक काम कर रहा कि उस काम को कराने वाला कौन है । ऐसे काम बाकायदा रकम-बकम तय होने के बाद होते है ।"

----------


## anita

"रकम फोन ही पर तय हे गृईं थी ।"

" कितनी?"
मनसब के जो मुंह में अाया कह दिया--"पचास हजार ।"


"और तू निक्ल पड़ा काम करने ।”


"हां ।"


"बगैर रकम लिए, बगैर फोन करने बाले का नाम जाने?"


"उसने कहा था------" मैं कौन हूं इस बात तूंम्हें कोई मतलब नहीं होना चाहिए ।। तुम्हें मतलब होना चाहिये रकम से । वह तुम्हें सुईट नम्बर सेविन जीरो सेविन्टीन ने रखी मिल जाएगी ।"


" मिली ?"

" हां ।"

"कहां है?"


" सॉरी । यह मैं नहीं बता सकता । जो जुर्म किया है उसकी सजा भूगतने के बाद मेरे काम आएगी ।"


गोडास्कर मुस्कराया ।


बोला--" तू जानता है दौलतराम ने अगर एक चम्मच खिचडी और तेरे पेट में उतार थी तो दौलत का पता तू फौरन उगल देगा

----------


## anita

मगर गोडास्कर उस रकम के बोरे में जानने को ज़रा भी इंन्ट्रस्टिड नहीं है । गोडास्कर इंन्ट्रस्टिड है उस शख्स के बारे में जानने में जिसने तुझे काम सौपा।"



कह चुका हूं । मैँ उसके बारे में कुछ नहीं जानता ।"

"जबकि गोडास्कर तेरे बताए बगैर जान सकता है ।"


मनसब के चेहरे पर आश्चर्य के भाव उभर अाए । मुह से निकला-----" क- कैसे ?"


" इस मोबाईल से ।" गोडास्कर ने कहा'----"'तुझ जैसे अनपढ मुजरिम इसका इस्तेमाल तो करने लगे मगर यही नहीं जानते, यह सब उगल देता है ।कुछ नहीं 'पचता' इसके पेट मे ।" कहने के वाद गौडास्कर का अंगूठा मोबाईल के बटनों पर थिरकने लगा । कुछ ही देर में उसकी स्क्रीन पर एक नम्बर नजर अाने लगा । उसे देखते ही गोडास्कर ने पुन: कहा---'ये ले! अब ये बता रहा है कि दस बजे इस फोन पर किस नम्बर से फोन किया गया था । ये भी किसी का मोबाईल
नम्बर है । और ये ले । " कहने के साथ उसने 'रिडायल' का बाला बटन दबा दिया---"गोडास्कर ने मिला दिया उसे फोन? अभी पता लग जाएगा तुले काम किसने सौंपा था ।"

मनसव के होश उड़ गए थे ।

यह तो उसने सोचा था कि गोडास्कर एक खुर्राट पुलसिया है ।


मगर - इतना खुर्राट होगा इसकी तो उसने कल्पनां तक नहीं की थी । वह यह कहता रहा…हत्यारा मैं हूं मगर इसने साबित कर दिया-हत्यारा तू हौ ही नहीं सकता । वह चक्रधर चौबे का नाम बताने के तैयार नहीं था, पटृठा खुद ही नाम पता करने के नजदीक है ।



उस वक्त यह हैरत से मुंह फाडे़ गोडास्कर की तरफ देख रहा था ।जब एक आंख दबाने के साथ गोडास्कर ने कहा----"बैल जा रही है! अभी रिसीव नहीं करं रहा । स्क्रीन पर नम्बर पड़ने की केशिश कर रहा होगा । गोडास्कर को मालूम है----अपने मोबाईल की सक्रीन पर तेरे मौबाईल का नम्बर देखते ही वह फौरन रिसीव करेगा ।"

----------


## anita

मनसब का दिल 'धाड़-धाड़' करके बजता रहा ।।



फिर, दूसरी तरफ से फोन रिसीव करने के साथ कहा गया-----" हां मनसब, क्या रहा?"


"लाश मैं समुंद्र में फेंक आया हूं ।" गोडास्कर के मुंह से अपनी आवाज सुनकर मनसब उछल ही पड़ा ।।



" बैरी गुड ।" आवाज चक्रधर की थी---"कही कोई गड़बड़ तो नहीं हुई?"


"नहीं ।”

" ओ.के। कल मेरे आफिस में जाकर अपनी रकम ले जाना ।"


"कौन से आँफिस में?"

"बताया तो था ।" झुंझलाकर कहा गया…"भारद्धाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी की मेन बांच में ।"

"ठीक है । मैं कल बारह बजे आऊंगा ।।" कहने के बाद मोबाईल आँफ करते वक्त गोडास्कर के होठों पर जैसी मुस्कसान थी जैसे लोकसभा मे विश्वास मत हासिल करते वक्त खिचडी सरकार के प्रधानमंत्री के होठों पर होती है । बोला---“लो मनसव मियां,उखाड़ तो गोडास्कर की पूंछ । गोडास्कर ने तो नाम भी पता कर लिया । चक्रधर चौबे कहते है उसे ।"

मनसब उसकी तरफ यूं देखता रह गया था जैसे हाडसांस के इंसान को नहीं, खुदा के बनाए हुए सबसे अदूभुत करिश्में को देख रहा हो ।
" गड़वड़ ।" खटारा हो चुकीं मारूति वेन के ड्राईविंग सीट पर बैठे नाटे के मुंह से निकला------''हंडरेड परसेन्ट गडबड है ।"



"क्या गडबड नजर जा रही है तुम्हें?" बगल वाली सीट पर बैठी मारिया ने पूछा ।

----------


## anita

"तुमने नहीं देखा, कुछ देर पहले होटल के गेट पर एक मर्सडीस रूकी थी । उसका पिछला दरवाजा खोलकर एक आदमी बाहर निकला ।

उसके चेहरे पर धनी मूंछ-दाड़ी थी अांखों पर काले लेंसों वाला चश्मा । सिर पर फैल्ट हैट था है जिस्म पर ओवरकोट और गर्म पतलून । हाथ में छड्री लिए वह होटल के अंदर चला गया जबकि मर्सडीज उसे वहा छोडकर जा चुकी है । उसके कांच काले थे इसलिए मैं ड्राईवर की शक्ल नहीं देख सका ।"



“पर इसमें गडबड़ वाली क्या बात है? यह होटल है, कोई भी आ सकता है ।"



" तुम भूल रही हो, यह शहर का सबसे थर्ड क्लास होटल है । मर्सडीज वाला क्या करने जाएगा?"



"ब-बात तो ठीक है ।" मारिया ने कहा मगर फिर अपनी ही बात काटती-सी हड़वड़ाई-----"लेकिन यह हमारा बहम भी तो हो सकता है । मुमकिन है वह अपने ही किसी काम से अाया हो हमारे मामले से कोई तालुक न हो ।" उसकी हड़बड़ाहट सुन नाटे ने कहा-" हां । हो तो ऐसा भी सकता है । हमारी हालत चोर की दाढ़ी मे तिनका बाली हैं।"


"तो ?"


"तो क्या?"



"कैसे पता लगे यह विनम्र द्वारा बिछाए गए किसी जाल का हिस्सा है या अपने किसी काम से अाया है?"



"पता लगाकर अाता हूं ।" कहने के साथ नाटे ले एक झटके से ड्राईविंग डोर खोला ।

----------


## anita

मारिया ने पूछना चाहा--"कैसे पता . . .


सेन्टेन्स अधूरा रह गया ।


नाटेने ने सुनने की कोंशिश नहीं की थी ।


मारूति के आगे से गुज़रने के बाद वह होटल के गेट की तरफ वढ़ गया ।


शहर के सबसे थर्ड कलास और बदनाम होटल के गेट की तरफ ।


होटल नारंग था उसका नाम । वैन उसके गेट के ठीक सामने, सड़क के पार खडी थी । बदनाम उस दिन के बाद वह ज्यादा ही हो गया था । जिस दिन पुलिस ने छापा मारकर एक मे हो रहीं " ब्ल्यू फिल्म " की शूंटिंग की पूरी टीम पकड़ी थी ।"
अखबारों के जरिए यह खबर सारे शहर में फैल गई थी । खास तो होटल नारंग पहले ही कुछ नहीं चलता था, उस बदनामी के बाद तो लोगों ने उसकी तरफ़ रुख ही करना बंद कर दिया । अब तो बस वह बाहर से अाने बाले उन यात्रियों के बूते पर चल रहा था जिन्हें उसकी 'शोहरत' के बारे में पता नहीं होता था ।


अपने काम के लिए नाटे ने अच्छी तरह सोच-समझकर उस होटल को चुना था । शहर स् दूर, सुनसान इलाके मे था यह ।



मारिया अपनी सीट पर बैठी होटल के गेट की तरफ़ बढ़ रहे नाटे की पीठ देखती रही । वह 'बेपैदी' के लोटे की तरह लुढ़कता सा सड़क पार कर गेट में समा गया ।


अब बह नजर नहीं आरहा था ।। वह, जो गेट पार करते ही होटल के काऊन्टर पर जा खड़ा हुआ ।

मज़बूरी थी ।

----------


## anita

काउन्टर गेट से लगभग सटा हुआ था ।


"अ-आप। अाप मिस्टर गिरधर?" काउन्टर के पीछे खड़े मरियल से शख्स ने कहा---"आप तो साढे दस बजे जाने बाले थे न?"


"हां !" नाटा बोला-------" कहा तो मैंने ऐसा ही था ।"


अभी तो साढे नौ ही बजे है ।" उसने दीवार पर लटक रही आदम जमाने की बाल क्लॉक पर नजर डाली ।


"तो क्या हुआ, क्या मुझे एक घंटे पहले अपने कमरे की चाबी नहीं मिलेगी?"


"क्यों नहीं मिलेगी? ऐसा कब कहा मैंने?" कहने के साथ उसने हाथ बंढाकर "की बोर्ड' से एक चाबी उतारी और उसे काउन्टर पर रखता हुआ बोला।।'--"रूम नम्बर दो सौ दो ।"


चाबी समेटते हुए नाटे ने कहा-'"मेरे अलावा आज इस होटल में शायद कोई और नहीं ठहरा है !"



"क्या बात का रहे है मिस्टर गिरधर, रूम नम्बर दो सौ पांच एक लडकी ने बुक कराया है । क्या नाम है उनका ।' बड़बड़ाने के से अंदाज में उसने काउन्टर पर पड़े रजिस्टर पर नजर दौड़ाई; फिर एक जगह अटकता हुआ …-"नीलम । हाँ । नीलम बत्रा नाम है उनका । पौने ग्यारह बजे अपने कमरे का चार्ज लेगी ।"
नाटा समझ वह --वह क्रिस्टी की बात कर रहा है । उसने यहां अपना नाम नीलम बत्रा ही लिखवाया था ।। होटल नारंग के कमरे के कमरे की फोन पर नहीं हेती थी कस्टमर को खुद जाना पडता था ।

अपने मतलब की बात निकलवाने के लिये नाटे ने कहा-- " वस मेरे अलावा इतने वडे होटल मैं केवल निलम ठहरी हैं."


" दौ सौ छः में अभी अभी एक साहब गये हैं ।" अपने होटल की साख वचाने के लिये मरियल शख्स को कहना पड़ा ।।

"'ओ. के. ।" कहने के साथ नाटा हंसा ।

मुडा ।

----------


## anita

और चाबी हाथ में लिये सीढि़यों की तरफ बढ़ गया ।

वह सेक्न्ड फ्लोर पर पहुंचा ।


अपने यानी रूम नम्वर दो सौ तीन की तरफ बढ़ा ।

दो सौ पांच यानी वह कमरा जिससे उनके प्लान के मुताबिक क्रिस्टी और विनम्र को मिलना था, सामने था । दो सौ पांच के सामने वाला कमरा उसने लिया ही इसलिए था ताकि क्रिस्टी और विनम्र की मुलाकात पर ठीक से नजर रखी जा सके ।


गैलरी में केवल साठ वाट के बल्ब का प्रकाश था ।

काफी मद्धिम ।


नाटे ने देखा-------दो सौ छ: -- दो सौ पांच के ठीक बगल वाला कमरा था । उसके अंदर की लाइट "ओंन' थी ।



पहले नाटा अपने कमरे के दरवाजे की तरफ बढा । फिर जाने क्या सोचकर ठिठका । सतर्क निगाहों से गैलरू का निरीक्षण किया । किसी तरफ कोई नहीं था ।


दवे पांव दो भी छ: के बंद दरवाजे के नजदीक पहुचा ।


झुका ओंर. . .आंख "की होल' पर रख थी ।


अंदर का दृश्य देखते ही रोमांचित होउठा।


दाढी बाले ने अभी-अभी अपने चेहरे से दाढी उतारकर सस्ती सी सेन्टर टेबल पर डाली थी ।। फैल्ट हैट पहले ही से सिर पर नहीं था ।

----------


## anita

वह कोई अधेड़ आयु का शख्स था ।

और अगले पल ।

अगले पल तो रोंगटे ही खड़े हो गए नाटे के ।।


यह तब की बात है जब अधेड ने ओवर कोट उतारकर पलंग पर डाला ।


नाटे के रोंगटे उसके कुल्हे पर लटक रहे होलेस्टर को देखकर खड़े हुए थे । हौंलेस्टर से रिवाल्वर की मूठ झांक रही थी ।


अब कोई शक नहीं रह गया ।।


गड़बड़ थी, और यकीनन थी ।


निश्चित रूप से वह शख्स टाईम से पहले उन्हीं से निपटने के मकसद से यहाँ पहुंचा था ।


अब नाटे को यहीं खड़े रहने या कुछ और देखने की कोई जरूरत नहीं थी । वह दवे पांव दरवाजे के नजदीक से पीछे हटा है महसूस किया------दिल 'धक्क-धक्क' की आवाज पैदा कर रहा है । अपने कमरे की तरफ़ बढने की भी कोई कोशिश नहीं की ।


सीढियां उतरने के दरम्यान और काउन्टर तक पहुचते-पहुचते उसने खुद को सामान्य कर लिया था ।
उसे देखते ही मरियल से ने कहा---'अरे! मिस्टर गिरधर । आप इतनी जल्दी वापस आ गए?"


"कोई काम याद आ गया ।" बताने के साथ उसने चाबी काउन्टर पर रखी ।।

----------


## anita

"अब कितने बजे आएंगे?" मरियल मैन ने पूछा ।


दरवाजा पार करते नाटे ने कहा-मै ग्यारह बजे ।"


कुछ कहने के लिए मरियल मैन ने मुह खोला मगर जिससे कहना चाहता था वह गायब हो गया ।।



नाटा होने के कारण नाटा लम्बे-लम्बे कदम तो नहीं रख सकता था मगर फुर्ती से उतनी देर में दो कदम जरूर रख सकता या जितनी देर मे लम्बा व्यक्ति एक टाइम रखता । कहने का मतलब ये---नाटा पलक झपकते ही सडक क्रास करके वेन के नजदीक पहुचा । एक झटके से ड्राईविंग डोर खोला और दरवाजा वापस बन्द करता हुआ 'धम्म' की आवाज के साथ ड्राइंविंग सीट पर जा गिरा ।


"क्या हुआ" उसकी हालत देखकर मारिया का लहजा लऱज उठा था ।।


"शक सही निकला ।" वह हांफ रहा था---" भारी गड़बड़ है ।"


मारिया ने उद्विग्न होकर पूछा--"बताओं तो सही, क्या गड़बड़ है !"


उसकी दाढी-मूंछ नकली हैं।रिवॉल्वर है उसके पास ।”


"र-रिवॉल्वर?" मारिया हकला गई ।


"ठहरा भी दो सौ छः में है दो सौ पांच के ठीक बरावर में ।"


"पूरी बात बताओं । प्लीज !"

----------


## anita

नाटे ने पूरा वृतांत विस्तारपूर्वक सुना दिया ।


नाटा तो केवल उद्वेलित था । मारिया 'अा्तकिंत' नजर आने लगी । बस एक ही सेटैन्स _निकला उसके मुह से---" यहां से चलो नाटे ।"

" क्यों ?"


"खतरा है ।"’


"'फिलहाल इतना घबराने की जरूरत नहीं है । भला हमें क्या खतरा हो सकता है । होटल मैं नहीं है हम । होटल के बाहर खड्रै है । उसे क्या पता विनम्र को ब्लैकमेल करने बाले हम ही हैं । खतरा हमारे 'एक्शन' में अाने पर होगा ।"

"इन हालात में हमारा 'एक्शन' क्या होगा?"
" वही, जो पहले से सोच रखा है ।" कहने के साथ उसने अपने घिसे-पिटे कोट की जेव से मोबाईल निकाला । 'मारिया बार' का पर्सनल नम्बर डायल किया । फोन उठाया गया । क्रिस्टी की आबाज उभरी---"हैलो । "



"मैं बोल रहा हूं क्रिस्टी ।"


"हाँ । बोलो ।" क्रिस्टी का लहजा वेहद शुष्क था ।


"‘प्रोग्राम कैंसल ।"


चौकी हूई| अवाज--" क्या मतलव?"


"तुम्हें वहां नहीं जाना है ।"

----------


## anita

"मगर क्यों---कोई खास बात हुई क्या?"


"तुम्हे तो खुश होना चहिए । पहले ही आज के प्रोग्राम को लेकर मरी जा रही थी ।"


"मेरे कारण तो प्रोग्राम कैंसिल किया नहीं होगा तुमने । असली वजह बताओ ।"


"वही आकर बताएंगे ।"


"कब आओगे?"


"ग्यारह के बाद ।"


"ग्यारह बजे तो विनम्र से मुलाकात फिक्स थी है जब प्रोग्रा्म ही कैंसिल हो गया है तो इतने लेट क्यों आओगे?"


" एक तो एक करोड से अचानक वन गई दूरी । दूसरे क्रिस्टी के सवाल । नाटा झुंझला उठा…"सवाल पर सवाल दाग कर दिमाग खराब मत करो क्रिस्टी । जो कह रहा हूं उसे ध्यान से सुनो--तुम्हें यहां नहीं अाना है मगर होटल नारंग रिसेप्शन पर फौन करके कहो…


" तुम थोड़ी लेट हो । पौने ग्यारह की जगह सबा ग्यारह बजे पोहुंचोगी । और कहना-ग्यारह बजे मेरा एक मेहमान पहुंचेगा । उसे कमरे की चाबी दे दी जाए । साथ ही मेरे सवा ग्यारह बजे पहुचने का मेसेज भी दिया जाए ।उससे कहा जाए--- वह कमरे में बैठकर इंतजार करे ।"


" पर जब मुझे वहां पहुचना ही नहीं है तो बिनम्र को इंत्जार कराने का क्या फायदा?"

----------


## anita

"सवालों में मत उलझो क्रिस्टी । केवल वह करो जो कह रहा हूं । तुम समझ गई न क्या करना है?"


" हां ।"
" गुड , अभी फोन कर दो ।" कहने के बाद क्रिस्टी को कोई सवाल करने का मौका दिए बगैर उसने कनेक्शन आफ कर दिया ।


नाटे ने क्रिस्टी से जो कुछ कहा उसे मारिया ने वहुत ध्यान से सुना था ।


समझ न सकी-----वह कर क्या रहा है? 


क्या सोच रहा है? 


इसीलिए, जब वह मोबाईल बापस जेब में रख रहा था तो बोली…“तुमने क्रिस्टी द्वारा रिसेप्शन पर ‘मेसेज' क्यों छुड़वाया?"


"देखना तो होगा-- यहां क्या क्या होता है और फिर, विनम्र की अक्ल भी दुरुस्त करनी होगी । "



"मैं समझी नही । क्या कहना चाहते हो?" 


नाटे ने हाथ बढाकर 'वेन' के डैशबोर्ड से गोल्ड फंलैक का पैकिट निकाला और लाईटर उठाया । सिगरेट सुलगाई । सिगरेट मारिया ने भी सुलगा ली थी ।


पहला कश लेने के बाद नाटा धुंआ उगलता हुआ बोला---'मेरे दिमाग में बहुत सी बाते घूम रही हैं समझ नहीं आरहा कहां से शुरु करूं । मुझे उम्मीद नहीं थी यह लड़का पहली ही किस्त पर हमें घेरने की कोशिश करेगा । सोचा था--कई किस्त चुकता करने के बाद भी जब निगेटिव नहीं मिलेगे तो परेशान होकर कोई कोशिश कर सकता है, मगर यह तो पहली ही किस्त देने को तैयार नजर नहीं अाता । तभी तो हमसे निपटने का इंतजाम किया है ।। यह इंतजाम उसने कर ही लिया है तो हमारे लिए भी उसे सबक सिखाना जरुरी हो गया है । ऐसा नहीं कर पाये तो एक कौडी तक झटकना नामुमकिन हो जाएगा । और सबक सिखाने के लिए सबसे पहले उसके जाल को समझना जरूरी है ।"

----------


## anita

"मेरी समझ में अभी भी नहीं आ रहा, तुम क्या कह रहे हो?"


"'सबसे पहले यह जानना जरुरी है…नकली दाढ़ी मूंझ वाला कौम है ?"


"पुलिस वाला होगा? और कौन हो सकता है?"



"नहीं ।" वह पुलिस वाला नहीं लगता । खुद फ़सा हुआ आदमी पुलिस की मदद नहीं लेता । और फिर, पुलिस के घेरने का तरीका जरा अलग होता है । घेरा अगर पुलिस का होता तो वह अकेला नहीं होता । सादे लिबास में ही सही, होटल के आसपास भी पुलिस वाले नजर जा रहे होते जबकि यहाँ दूर-दूर तक हमारे अलावा कोई नहीं है !"
"अभी टाईम ही क्या हुआ है । क्या पता ग्यारह बजते-बजते होटल को घेर लिया जाए ।"


"हां । ऐसा हो सकता है मगर यह पुलिस का आदमी है तो ऐसा जरुर होगा और यदि हुआ तो खतरा भांपते ही हमारे पास यहाँ से रफू-चक्कर हो जाने के अलाबा कोई चारा नहीं होगा । चिंता मत करो । हम ऐसा ही करेगे । मगर पहले ही भाग जाना बेवकूफी होगी । थोड़ी हिम्मत और साहस से तो हमे काम लेना ही होगा । खतरा भी उठाना होगा । बहरहाल, मामला अरबों का है और फिर, एक बार फिर कहूंगा-"मुझें यह पुलिस बाला नहीं लगता ।"


"और कौन हो सकता है?"


"शायद विनम्र का कोई ऐसा दोस्त जिसे वह इतने गहरे राज में भी राजदार बना सकता है ।"


" काश, ऐसा ही हो ।’" मारिया ने प्रेयर-सी की---"वहं पुलिस वाला न निकले । अगर उसने पुलिस को इन्वाल्व कर लिया होगा एक पैसा हाथ नहीं लगेगा । हमारी आशाओं पर पानी फिर जाएगा ।"'


" देख लो साली साहिबा ।। मेरी सतर्कता और तरकीब काम आा गई न हम यहां की चौक्सी ना कर रहे होते, न ही विनम्र द्वारा बिछाए गऐ जाल का पता लगता, पता तभी लगता जब हम उसमे फंस चूकै होते ।"

----------


## anita

वे इसी किस्म की बाते करते रहे ।।



समय गुजरता गया ।।


निगाहे बराबर वेन से बाहर का निरीक्षण करती रही थी । ऐसी कोई सदिग्ध बात नजर नहीं अाई जिसके कारण उसे यहाँ से हटना पडता ।



" ठीक ग्यारह बजे । " होटल के सामने एक टैक्सी रुकी ।


पिछला गेट खोलकर विनम्र बाहर निकला ।



दोनों ने देखा----उसके हाथ में एक अटैची थी ।


लालच में डूबी मारिया ने कह उठी----"वह रुपये लाया है ।"
"क्या पता अटैची में रुपये है या कुछ और ।" नाटा बड़वड़ाया ।


"रुपए ही होंगे । देखो---काफी वजन है उसमे । विनम्र मुश्किल से उठा पा रहा है ।"



"हूं ।" विनम्र को गेट की तरफ बढ़ते देखते नाटे ने कहा ।

'"तुम्हें पूरा यकीन है न, यह नकली दाढ़ी मूंझ वाला हमारे ही चक्कर में था ।"

----------


## anita

"हाँ ।"


“कही ऐसा तो नहीं, वह अपने ही किसी चक्कर से हो । हमारे मामले से कोई मतलब ही न हो उसका और हम बेवजह भ्रमिल होकर एक करोड रुपए का नुकसान कर ले ।।"


नाटे ने होटल का गेट पार करके अंदर चले गए बिनम्र से नज़रे हटाकर मारिया की तरफ देखा । हल्की-सी मुस्कान उभरी उसके होठों पर बोला---तुम औरतों का भी जवाब नहीं । एक पल में इतना घबरा जाओगी कि साथ बाले के हाथ-पैर फूला दोगी । दूसरे पल इतना हौंसला दिखाओंगी कि साथ बाला दंग रह जाए ।"


"क्या मैं गलत कह रही हूं ।"


"यह तुम नहीं, तुम्हारा लालच बोल रहा है ।"


"क्या तुम लालची नहीं हो? तुम्हारा मन नहीं कर रहा उस अटैची में भरी दौलत को अपनी बनाने का?"


"लालची भी हूं और मन भी कर रहा है मगर इस सबमे फंस कर अपना विवेक खोने को तैयार नहीं हूं।

जबकि तुम अटैची देखकर वौरा चुकी हो । तुम जो यह पता लगते ही यहाँ एक पल भी ठहरने को तेयार नहीं थी कि दाढी वाले के पास रिवॉल्वर भी है । अचानक तुममें इतना हौंसला अा गया । यह केवल लालच के कारण अाया है ।।। नाटा कहता चला गया----“यह दावा पेश करने का मेरे पास कोई कारण नही है कि नकली दाढ़ी बाले का सम्बन्ध हमारे ही झमेले से है ।। बेशक वह
अपने ही किसी ऐसे चक्कर में भी हो सकता है जिसका हमसे कोई मतलब न हो मगर इस 'आशा' के बूते पर से कोई रिस्क नहीं ले सकता । अगर उसका सम्बन्थ हमारे ही झमेले से हुआ तो लेने के देने पड़ जाएंगे ।"


मारिया चुप रही ।

----------


## anita

"निराश मत हो । देर-सवैर वही नहीं, वैसी कई अटैचियां हमारी होने वाली हैं मगर तब जब हम "पेशेन्स' रखें । एक-एक कदम फूंक-फूंककर उठाएं । तुमने सड़कों पर लगे बोर्ड देखे होंगे जिन पर लिखा होता है-"सावथानी हटीं, दुर्घटना घटी ।' लिखा तो वह केवल ड्राईवरों के लिए जाता है मगर गोर करें तो जिन्दगी जी रहे हर शख्स के लिए ने सावधानी हटते ही दुर्घटना घट जाती है । इस मामले में सावधानी हटते ही दुर्घटना ऐसी घटेगी कि अरबपति बनने की जगह या तो जेल में नजर अाएंगे या नकली दाढ़ी वाले की गोली खाकर कहीं ओंधें मुंह पडे होंगे ।"



" त-तुम तो डरा रहे हो मुझे ।"


"डरा नहीं रहा डार्लिंग । समझा रहा हूं ।" कहने के साथ उसने बेन स्टार्ट करके आगे बढा थी ।


"कहां जा रहे हो?" मारिया ने पूछा ।



"किसी पी सी ओं. पर ।"'


"क्यो?"


"करोड रुपए से भरी अटैची का इन्तजाम करने ।"


"क-क्या मतलब?"


"उसे फोन करूंगा । डराऊंगा उसे । ताकि यदि इस बार उसने कोई चाल चली हो तो अगली बार न चले । शराफ़त से अटैची हमारे हवाले कर दे ।"

----------


## anita

"फोन ही करना है तो तुम्हारे पास मोबाईल है ।"



" कूढ़ मगज हो तुम । मोबाईल का इस्तेमाल हमे फंसा सकता है ।" कहने के साथ उसने स्पीड बढ़ा दी ।
विनम्र को पहली बार पता लगा करोड रुपए अगर पांच सै के नोटो की सूरत में भी हों, तब भी उनसे काफी वजन होता है । अटैची को मुश्किल से उठाए काउन्टर पर पहुंचा । उसे देखते ही मरियल मैन ने अपने लम्बे-लम्बे ओंऱ मैले दांत दिखाते हुए कहा--'"आप मिस्टर विनम्र हैं न?


विनम्र को आश्चर्य हुआ । मुह से निकला-------" मगर, आपको कैसे मालूम?"


वह खी-खी' करके हंस पड़ा । ऐसा करते वक्त दांत कुछ ज्यादा ही स्पष्ट नजर अाए ।


"की बोर्ड' से रूम नम्बर दो सै पांच की चाबी उतारकर काउन्टर पर रखने के साथ कहा--"नीलम बत्रा मेमसाब का फोन अाया था । उन्होंने कहा"--ग्यारह बजे मिस्टर विनम्र अाएंगे । पूरे ग्यारह ही बजे हैं । वहुत "पंचुअत' हैं आप ।"

"नीलम बत्रा?" विनम्र यह सोचने के साथ बडबड़ाया-"क्या उसकी मुलाकात किसी लड़की से होने वाली है?"



"जी हां । वे सवा ग्यारह बजे पहुच जाएगी । अाप रूम मे वेट करें ।। मरियल मेैन ने चाबी उसकी तरफ सरकाते हुए कहा-----" रूम नः दो सौ पांच ।"


बिनय सोच रहा था---"कमरे में जाकर इंतजार करे या नहीं । अभी निश्चय नही कर पाया था कि मरियल मेैन ने पूछा----"तब तक कमरे में भिजवाऊ सर ?"

'विनम्र की लगा---इस शख्स को बोलने की बीमारी है । यहां रहा तो पन्द्रह मिनट में दिमाग 'चटृट' कर जाएगा ।इस वक्त वैसे ही उसे यह सोचना था कि इन हालात से कैसे निपटना है ।। अत. रूम में जाकर
वेट करने का निश्चय करने के साथ पूझा---"क्या ऐसा कौई हैे जौ मेरी
अटैची रुम में पहुंचा सकै?"

----------


## anita

"क्यों नहीं सर । हमारे होटल में सारे इंतजाम है ।" कहने के साथ उसने जोर से किसी 'बिरजू' को आवाज लगाई ।।

विरजूके नाम पर करीब अटृठारह साल का एक लडका दौड़ता हुया आया । उसने गंदा-सा नेकर और शर्ट पहन रखी ही । मरियल मैन ने उसे अटैची रुम में पहुचाने का हुक्म दिया ।
लॉक विनम्र ने खोला । अगला कदम बढाते ही उसने खुद को ऐसे कमरे मैं पाय जिसमें धूल भरा , बुरी तरह घिस चुका लाल रंग का कार्पेट बिछा था ।
कई जगह से फट भी चुका था । एक निहायत हीं सस्ता बैड ओर वैड पर जो चादर विछी थी वह थी तो धुली हुई परन्तु इतनी गंदी और सलवटेदार कि बैठना तो दूर विनम्र को उसकी तरफ देखना गंवारा न हुआ ।

बिरजू ने अटैची पलंग के नजदीक कार्पेट पर रख दी और जाने केलिए मुड़ा । विनंम्र ने उसे रोका ।


यह सोचकर दस का नोट दिया कि उसने इतनी मेहनत की है और. . .ऐसा करना मानो उसके जीवन की सबसे भूल थी । बिरजू बेहद खुश हो गया । दस का नोट हाथ में लेकर बल्लियों उछलने लगा । जोर-जोर से पूछने लगा-----" क्या लाऊं साहव? विनम्र को हर बार कहना पड़ा-'कुछ नहीं' मगर विरजू माना ही नहीं । तव तक पूछता रहा जब तक विनम्र झुंझलाकर चीख नहीं पड़।



"तुमने सुना नहीं क्या, कुछ नहीं चाहिए? तव कहीं जाकर बिरजू सहमा । घूमा और हवा के झोके की तरह कमरे से बाहर चला गया ।



विनम्र को लगा-------"जैसे जकड़ा हुआ सिर अाजाद हुआ हो । दरवाजा बंद किया ।


घूमा ।


कमरे में कहीं कोई खिड़की नहीं थी ।

हर तरफ दीवारे ही दीवारे ।

----------


## anita

विनम्र का दम-सा घुटने लगा मगर कर क्या सकता था? 


ब्लेक-मेलर के अाने तक यहाँ रहना मजबूरी थी ।


कुछ देर बाद कोट की जेव में पड़ा मोबाईल बज उठा । हौले से चोंका । उसे बाहर निकाला । स्कीन पर नजर अा रहा नम्बर पढा । नम्बर अंजाना था । फिर भी "ग्रीन बटन' दबाया । कान से लगाने के साथ बोला--"हेंलो ।"


सर्द लहजै में कहा गया-"बहुत चालाक समझते हो खुद को?"


" कौन ?"



"अच्छा ।" गुर्राहट उभरी------" अब यह भी बताना होगा?"


"ओह ।" ब्लैक मेलर की अाबाज पहचानते ही विनम्र ने क्हा--"त-तुम?"
'"हां मैं । मैं बोल रहा हूं ।"आबाज ऐसी थी जो जैसे फोन के दुसरी तरफ बैठा वह विनम्र का लहू जमा देना चाहता हो---" मेरी अाबाज को अपने जेहन में सेट कर लो । फिर कभी इस आवाज को सुनकर 'कौन' मत कहना ।"



" मुझे इस वक्त तुम्हारा फोन अाने की उम्मीद नहीं थी ।"


" क्यों ?"


" तुम्हें तो इस वक्त फोटुओं के साथ यहां होना चाहिए था । नारंग होटल रूम नम्बर दो भी पाच में ।"

----------


## anita

पुन: गुर्राकर कहा क्या'-""बेवकूफ समझते हो मुझे?”


" क्या मतलब? "



"मिस्टर विनम्र । ऊपर वाले ने अपने पास तीन आंखें रखी, बाकी सबको दो आंखे दी हैं मगर मेरे सारे जिस्म पर आंखें ही आंखें है । कुछ छुपा नहीं रह सकता मुझसे । सबकुछ देख लेता है ।"


विनम्र चकराया । बोला-------" क्या कह रहे हो तुम? मेरो समझ में कुछ नहीँ आरहा?”



"ये फोटों जब पुलिस कमिशनर की टेबल पर पड़े होंगे तो सब समझ में आ जाएगा ।"



रोंगटे खड़े हो गए विनम्र के ।।। एक बार को तो सारे जिस्म में झुरझुरी-सी दौड़ गई मगर शीघ्र ही खुद को संभालकर आत्मविश्वास भरे स्वर में बोला-----'' क्यों, क्यो पुलिस कमिश्नर की टेबल पर पहुंचेगे?"


"क्यों नहीं पहुंचेगे?"


"मुंह मांगी कीमत दे रहा हूं ।। तूने एक करोड मांगा । इस कमरे में बुलाया । मैं रकम लेकर पहुंच गया हूं ।। फिर क्यों तुम उन फोटुओं को मेरे अलावा किसी अन्य के पास पहुचाओगे ?"



"ओहा तो यह भी बताना पडेगा?"

----------


## anita

"पता नहीं तुम इतने नाराज क्यो हो? अरे भई मैं तो सही समय पर पहुच गया हूं । नहीं अाए तो तुम्ही नहीं जाए ।"


"मुझे क्या वहीं मरने के लिए जाना था?"


" म-मरने के लिए?" विनम्र की बुद्धि चकराकर रह गई । "


" तुम्हें कौन मारने बाला था?"


"जरूरत से ज्यादा चालाकी हमेशा दुख देती है मिस्टर विनम्र । यह बात हमेशा याद रखना । अगर तुम यह सोच रहे हो कि मुझे तुम्हारे द्वारा बिछाए गए जाल की जानकारी नहीं है तो यह तुम्हारी बेवकूफी है ।"


" म- मैंने । मैंने कोई जाल बिछाया है?" विनम्र की समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था---"भला मैं किसके खिलाफ क्या जाल बिछाऊंगा ?"
" तुमने मेरे खिलाफ जाल बिछाया है । यह खुशफहमी पालकर कि तुम मुझे फंसा सकते हो ।"



"क-क्या बात कर रहे हो तुम? तुम्हारे खिलाफ़ कोई जाल बिछाने की मैं पोजीशन में ही कहाँ हूं?"



"बावजूद इसके तुमने ऐसी जुर्रत की है ।"



"उफ्फ! पता नहीं क्या वहम हो गया है तुम्हें । यकीन मानो------" ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया ।"



"क्या समझते हो तुम ? तुम कहोगे और मैं यकीन कर लूगा?"

----------


## anita

"पर पता तो लगे, किया क्या है?"



"सुनना ही चाहते हो तो सुनो-----" मुझे रूं नम्बर दो भी छ: में ठहरे शख्स की जानकारी है ।"'



" रूम नम्बर दो भी छः?"



"क्यों, सरक गई न ? यह सोचकर हो गए न होश फाख्ता कि मुझे उसके बारे में जानकारी कैसे मिल गई? ज़वाब एक ही हैमिस्टर विनम्र । तुम मेरे पहले शिकार नहीं हो । मेरा तो धंधा ही तुम जेसे लोगों के दौलत पर ऐश करना है । खुद भी गिनना चाहूं तो शायद गिन न सकू कि अपने अब तक के जीवन मे कितने लोगों को ब्लैक मेल किया है । अगर अपनी आंखें बंद रखा करता । तुम जैसे गधों के झांसों में अाने वाला होता तो इतने दिनों से इस धंधे में जमा न होता । बहुत पहले किसी की गोली से मर-खप गया होता । आज मैं अपने धंधे का किंग हू वह केवल इसलिए क्योंकि कोई मुझे धोखा नहीं दे सकता ।"



" मुझे बोलने का जरा भी मोका दिए बगैर पता नहीं तुम क्या-क्या कहे चले जा रहे हो ।। मारे हैरत के विनम्र का बुरा हाल था--"यकीन क्यों नहीं करते । मैंने, तुम्हें फंसाने के लिए कोई जाल नहीं बिछाया ।



"सिर्फ फंसाने के लिए नहीं मिस्टर विनम्र । मुझे मार डालने के लिए जाल बिछाया है । रूम नः दो सो छ: में तुम्हारे आदमी के पास मैंने अपनी आंखों से रिवॉल्वर देखी है ।"



"'रि-रिवॉल्वर ।" विनम्र हकला गया--""क-क्या बात कंर रहे हो?कौन ठहरा है वहां?" "

"यह भी मैं बताऊंगा"' लहजा जहर में बुझा था ।

----------


## anita

'विश्वास करो । मुझे नहीं पता वह कौन है त-तुम उसे मेरा आदमी समझ रहे हो जबकि मुझें इतना तक नहीं मालूम् कि वहां कोई ठहरा हुआ भी है ।भला मै...........
"बस मिस्टर विनम्र बस ।" गुर्राकर कहा गया--"वहुत हो चुकी एंक्टिग । मैं इन झासों में आने वाला नहीं हूं ।जानता हूं --- पकड़े जाने पर तुम जैसे लोग इसी तरह बौखलाते हैं । वहुत बोल चुके । अव मेरी सुनो पहली वेबकूफी मानकर माफ कर रहा हूं !
कान खोल कर सुनो -- कल फिर फोन करूंगा । बताऊंगा पैसे लेकर कहां आना है ।"


बिनम्र ने एक बार फिर सफाई देनै के दिए मुह खोला मगर इससे पहले कि उसकी कोई आवाज निकल पाती दूसरी तरफ ने रिसीवर पटक दिया गया । उसके कैडिल पर पटके जाने की अानाज 'धमाका’ बनकर विनम्र के कानों के पर्दे से टकराई थी । जहां का तहां खड़ा रह गया ।।


काफी देर तक सूझा ही नहीं क्या करे----क्या न करें? 


फिर अचानक ।


उसे होश-अाया ।


दिमाग में ख्याल उभरा------कौन है रुम नम्बर दो सौ छः में? 


कौन है वह जिसकी बजह से ब्लैक मेलर के चंगुल से निकलता-निकलता रह गया?



जिसे ब्लैक मेलर उसका साथी समझ रहा था ।।


देखना तो चाहिये ।


ऐसा सोचकर उसने मोबाईल आँफ किया ।

----------


## anita

जेब में डाला ।



नजर दरवाजे की तरफ उठाई ही थी कि रोंगटे खड़े हो गए ।



सारे शरीर में सनसनी-सी दौड गई ।

उसने महसूस किया था-------" की होल से सटी एक आंख उसे घूर रही ।

एक पल को तो विनम्र सकपका ही गया ।। अगले पल हलक से गुर्राहट निकली---" कौन है?"
आंख फौरन 'की-होल' से गायब हो गई ।।


कदमो की आवाज आई ।।


जैसे कोई भागा हो ।।


बिनम्र तेजी से दरवाजे की तरफ लपका ।



एक झटके से उसे खोलकर गेलरी में पहुंचा ।


दोड़ती हुई परछाई-सी दो सै छ: में दाखिल होती देखी ।


'धाड़' की आवाज के साथ दरवाजा बंद हो गया ।

----------


## anita

और।।


ऐसा देखते हो विनम्र का खून खौल उठा । झपटकर एक ही जम्प -में दरबाजे के सामने पहुचा ।


इतना ही नहीं ।।


भन्नाए हुए विनम्र के जूते की ठोकर दरवाजे पर पड़ी ।


'भड़ाक’ की जोरदार आवाज के साथ दरवाजा खुल गया । निःसन्देह उसकी चटकनी भी दो सौ पांच के दरवाजे की चटकनी जैसी मरियल सी थी ।।


दरवाजा खुलते ही बिनम्र ने कमरे के अंदर जम्प लगा दी । अभी सम्भल भी नहीं पाया था कि आवाज गुंजी---"जरा भी हिले तो गोली मार दूंगा ।।


बिनम्र बौखलाकर अावाज की दिशा में घूमा ।। उसके सभी मसानों ने एक साथ पसीना उगल दिया ।।


वह ओवर कोट, फेल्ट हैट और काले लेंसों वाला चश्मा पहने घनी दाढी-मूंछ बाले शख्स के एक हाथ में छड़ी थी, दूसरे में रिवॉल्वर ।। शायद लिखने की ज़रूरत नहीं है कि रिवात्वर विनम्र की तरफ तना हुआ था । उसी ने उसके सारे मसानों को पसीना उगलने पर मज़बूर कर दिया था । मुंह से केवल एक ही सेन्टेन्स निकल सका----"कोन हो तुम?"



"मैं जो भी हूं , याद रखना । पीछा करने की कोशिश की तो गोली मार दूगा ।। धरघराती-सी आवाज़ में कहने के साथ यह दरवाजे की तरफ बढ़ा । "


और....... बिनम्र के दिमाग की जाने कौन सी नस सिग्नल-सा देने लगी ।

----------


## anita

उसे लगा---इस आवाज को पहचानता है । यह भी लगा…बोलते वक्त इस शख्स ने आवाज बदलने की कोशिश की है ।।



क्यों ?
कारण एक ही हो सकता है ।


यह कि वह भी जानता है…मैं उसकी आवाज ने पहचान सकता हूं ।


'कौन है यह?' यह सवाल हथोड़े की तरह विनम्र के जेहन की दीबार पर टकराया------- "कौन है ?"


लगा---अगर एक वार और आवाज सुने तो उसे पहचान सकता है । बोलने के लिए मज़बूर करने हेतू विनम्र ने उसकी तरफ कदम बढाया । वही हुआ । ठिठकर यह पुन: घरघराती-सी आवाज में गुरर्रया'----'स्टॉप ।"


विनम्र रुक गया ।


एक बार फिर लगा---आवाज को वस पहचानने ही वाला है ।


जेहन पर जोर डाला । दिमाग नाम बस उगलने ही वाला था कि आंखो ने पुन: उसे दरवाजे की तरफ़ सरकते देखा ।


विनम्र ने अंधेरे में तीर चलाया----"मैं तुम्हें पहचान चुका हूं।"


उसके चेहरे पर धनी दाढ्री-मूंछे होने के बावजूद विनम्र ने महसूस किया------उसका वाक्य सुनकर दाढी-मूंछ के पीछे छूपे चेहरे पर बौखलाहट के भाव उभरे । जवाब में वह कुछ बोला नहीं, रिबाँत्वर उस पर ताने पहले की अपेक्षा थोड़ी तेजी के साथ दरवाजे की तरफ वढ़। ।


विनम्र को लगा---अगर निकल गया तो शायद सारे जीवन नहीं जान पाएगा, यह कौन है?

----------


## anita

उसे रोकना होगा ।


मगर कैसे? 


उसके हाथ में रिवॉल्वर है ।



अंगुली की जुम्बिश भर उसका खेल खत्म कर सकती है ।


अचानक विनम्र के जेहन मे वेद प्रकाश शर्मा के किसी उपन्यास का दृश्य कौधा ।


उसी दृश्य की नकल-की उसने । दाढी बाले शख्स के पीछे दरवाजे की तरफ देखता चीखा-------" नहीं बिरजू।"


दाढी वाला चौंकर घूमा । और--


काम बन गया ।
उपन्यास के पात्र की तरह विनम्र ने अपने जूते की ठोकर पूरी ताकत से रिवाल्वर बाले के हाथ मे मारी । रिवॉल्वर दाढ़ी बाले के मुंह से निकली चीख के साथ हाथ से निकला ।


हवा में लहराया।


छत से टकराया और सेन्टर टेबल पर रखे जग को अपने साथ लेता कार्पेट पर जा गिरा । इस बीच विनम्र ने जबरदस्त फुर्ती के साथ झपटकर दाढ़ी वाले को दबोच लिया था ।जोरदार धक्के के कारण दाढ़ी वाला कार्पेट पर जा गिरा । उसी के साथ जा गिरा उससे लिपटा विनम्र ।

----------


## anita

गुत्यमगुत्था हुए वे कुल दूर तक लुढ़कते चले गए । विनम्र की कोशिश उसके चेहरे से दाढ़ी-मूंछ नोचने की थी । दाढी वाले को उसके 'प्रयास' का इल्म हो गया था ।।


विनम्र के दोनों के हाथ कब्जा लिए उसने ।


कुछ देर तक संघर्ष होता रहा । अंतत: कामयाबी विनम्र को मिली ।


दाई कलाई दाढ़ी वाले के हाथ से आजाद की । अगले पल दाढी उसकी मूठी में थी । तभी, दाढी वाले ने पूरी ताकत से उसके पेट में लात मारी । मुंह से चीख निकालता विनम्र दुर जा गिरा । उस वक्त वह उठने की कोशिश कर रहा था ।। जब दाढी बाले ने सीधी जम्प दरवाजे की तरफ़ लगाई ।


दाढी विनम्र के हाथ में थी ।।


वह केवल दरवाजे के तरफ जम्प लगाने बाले की पीठ देख सका ।

वह भाग रहा है ।।


ऐसा खयाल अाते ही विनम्र ने भी जम्प लगा दी ।

परन्तु ।


चेहरा 'धाड़' से कमरे के दरवाजे पर टकराया ।


बाहर निकलने के साथ दाढी बाले ने दरवाजा गैलरी की तरफ़ से बंद कर दिया था ।।


विनम्र ने झुंझलाकर दरवाजे को झंझोड्रा । यहाँ तक कि उसे तोड़ डालना चाहा । परन्तु गोली की तरफ़ से लगा 'डंडाला' शायद अंदर की तरफ़ लगी चटकनी जितना कमजोर नहीं था ।

----------


## anita

गेैलरी मे कूछ भागते कदमों की आवाज ने जब विनम्र के जेहन को यह 'मैसेज’ दिया------ वह पकड से दूर होता जा रहा है तो हलक फाड़कर चिल्ला उठा'--""पकडो . . . . . .पकडो ।"
मगर । उसके कानों में अपनी ही आवाज गूंजती रहीं । ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे आबाज सुनने बाला उसके अलावा यहाँ कोई था ही नहीं ।।


दूर होती भागते कदमों की आवाज अंतत: उसके कानों तक पहुंचनी बंद हो गई ।।


अब । विनम्र ने चीखना और दरवाजा पीटना बंद कर दिया ।


जैसे समझ गया हो-----यह सव करते रहने का कोई फायदा नहीं है ।


दाढ़ी अभी-भी उसके हाथ में थी । विनग्र ने उसे देखा । मगर फायदा क्या था? दाढ़ी उस चेहरे के बारे में तो कुछ बता नहीं सकती थी उसने कुछे देर पहले तक उसने छुपा रखा था ।


दाढी नोचने के बाद वह उस चेहरे को देख नहीं पाया था ।


किसका चेहरा था वह? 


निश्चित रूप से उसे देखता तो पहचान लेता ।


इस वात को शायद 'वह' भी जानता था । तभी तो दाढ़ी -- मूंछ लगाए हुये था । अावाज बदलकर बोल रहा था ।


आवाज का ख्याल अाते ही विनम्र को एक बार फिर लगा--" आवाज़ के मालिक का चेहरा बस मस्तिष्क पटल पर वस उभरने ही वाला है । दिमाग पर जोर दिया । याद करने की कोशिश की…क्रिसकी आवाज है वह? कहां सुनी है उसने?

----------


## anita

यूं लग रहा था जैसे चेहरा स्पष्ट -हौंते धुंधला हो जाता हो ।


याद करने की कोशिश करता दरवाजे के नजदीक से हटा ।


ष्ठोंटे से कमरे में चहलकदमी की ।


नजर रिवॉल्वर पर अटकी । दाढ़ी बाले का रिवॉल्वर था वह । जग से बिखरे पानी से गीले हुए कार्पेट पर पड़ा था । नजदीक ही जग भी लुढका पड़ा था ।


विनम्र के जान में एक और विस्फोट हुआ ।।


लगा----"इस रिवॉल्वर को बह पहचानता है ।"



लपका । गीले कालीन के नजदीक पहुचा । झुका । और रिवाल्वर उठा लिया ।।'यह तो मामा का रिवॉल्वर है ।' दिमाग चिंधाड़ा---"मामा का !"


आंखें हैरत से फटी रह गई।


इस रिवॉल्वर को मामा के पास उसने कई बार देखा था ।


'स्मिथ एण्ड वेसन' कम्पनी का वना प्वाईट थ्री -फाईंव रिवॉल्वर ।


वही है ।

----------


## anita

'मगर ।' एक और ख्याल कौधा---क्या जरूरी है यह वही है?


"स्मिथ एण्ड वेसन' कम्पनी के बने सारे प्वांइट थ्री फाईव रिवॉल्वर देखने में एक जैसे होते हैं ? 


कैेसे पता लगे? कैसे पता लगे रिवॉल्वर मामा का है या बैसा ही कोई दूसरा ।


केवल एक ही तरीका है ।


उसने रिवॉल्वर को उलट-पुतट-कर देखा । नजरे उस पर 'गुदे‘ नंबर पर अटक गई ।


'हां । अब तो यह नम्बर ही 'फाईनल' कर सकता है ।’ 


एक नम्बर के दो रिवॉल्बर कभी नहीं होते । ठीक वैसे ही जैसे दो आदमियों के फिंगर प्रिन्टस एक जैसे नहीं हो सकते ।


मगर । मैने मामा के रिवॉत्वर का नम्बर कभी नहीं देखा । न कभी इसकी जरूरत थी, न ध्यान दिया । मामा के रिवॉल्वर का नम्बर कैसे पता लगे? 


एक ही तरीका है ।


मामा का लाइसेंस देखा जाए ।


लाइसेंस में हथियार की पूरी पहचान लिखी होती है । नम्बर भी ।

----------


## anita

अपना दिल उसे जोर से 'धाड़-धाड़' करता महसूस हो रहा था ।


यह एहसास उसे कंपकंपाये दे रहा था कि दाढी-मूछ बाले शख्स मामा थे । एक फिर दाढ़ी वाले की आवाज कानों में गूंजी ।


जेहन में विस्फोट-सा हुआ और सारे मस्तिष्क में प्रकाश फैल गया । उस प्रकाश में मामा का चेहरा साफ़ नजर अा रहा था हां, उन्ही की आवाज थी वह । वे आवाज को बदलने के कोशिश कर रहे थे ।


" मगर क्यों? " 


गोडास्कर के शब्द ठीक उस तरह मस्तिष्क में गूंजने लगे जैसे इंसान के मुह से निकली आवाज चारों तरफ से बंद कमरे मे गूंजती है । हर प्वाइंट चीख-चीखकर कह रहा धा-'वे मामा ही थे ।' बावजूद इसके, दिल मानने को तैेयार नहीं था ।


उसने फैसला किया -- -लाइसेंस देखे बगैर इस बात पर विश्वास नहीं करेगा।
बिनम्र भरद्वाज विला पहुचा ।


उसके अादेश पर टैक्सी ड्राईवर ने हार्न बजाया है, लोहे के विशाल दरवाजे में एक मोखला खुला ।

सिक्योरिटी गार्ड ने टार्च की रोशनी टेक्सी पर डालने के साथ पूछा--"कौन?" ड्राईवर की बगल वाली सीट पर बैठे विनम्र ने चेहरा खिडकी से बाहर निकालकर कहा-----दरवाजा खोलो राजवीर ।"


मालिक की आबाज पहचानते ही राजवीर नामक सिक्योरिटी गार्ड मानो बौखला गया । तेजी से टांर्च बाला हाथ "मोखले' से खीचा ।


अगले पल लोहे का भारी-भरकम दरवाजा खुलता चला गया ।

ड्राईवर ने विनम्र के आदेश पर टैक्सी अागे बढाई । कायदे से होना ये चाहिये था टैक्सी सीधी पोर्च के नीचे जाकर रूकती मगर गेट क्रॉस करते वक्त विनम्र को जाने क्या सूझा, तेजी से ड्राईवर के टैक्सी रोकने के लिए कहा ।

----------


## anita

ड्राईवर ने जोर से ब्रैक मारा ।

टैक्सी जहां की तहां जाम हो गई ।।


राजवीर दोड़कर विनम्र बाली खिड़की के नजदीक आया बोला--------"यस सर ।’"


"मामा हैं विला में?" विनम्र ने पूछा ।


"हां साव । बस कुछ दी देर पहले अाए हैं ।" राजवीर ने ज़वाब. ।


विनम्र ने दूसरा सवाल पूछा---"कितनी देर पहले?"


"मुश्किल पन्द्रह मिनट हुए हैं साव ।"


विनम्र का दिल "धक्क' से रह गया ।


जिस बात को वह स्वीकार नहीं करना चलता था, हालात उसी की पुष्टि किए दे रहे थे ।


मामा अगर होटल नारंग से ही अाए थे तो लगभग पन्द्रह मिनट पहले ही अाने चाहिये थे । वह खुद वहाँ से दाद्री बाले के पन्द्रह मिनट बाद चला था ।


"कैसे अाए थे मामा?" विनम्र ने अगला सवाल किया---"टैक्सी से, या अपनी गाड्री में?"



"टैक्सी मे साव ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या पहन रखा था उन्होंने?"


राजबीर चकरा गया । ऐसे सवाल इस घर के किसी मेम्बर ने दूसरे मेम्बर के बारे में कभी नहीं पूछे थे । जवाब तो देना दी था । हड़बड़ाकर बौला----'"म-मैंने ध्यान नहीं दिया साब ।"
उसके हड़ब्रड़ाने पर बिनम्र ने महसूस किया--सचमुव लह अपने मामा के बारे में नौकर से बड़े विचित्र सवाल पूछ रहा था । इस बार उसने सीधे टैक्सी ड्राईवर से कहा…"चलो ।"


ड्राईवर ने टैक्सी अागे बढा दी ।


धनुषाकार सड़क पर दौडती टैक्सी पोर्च की तरफ बडी़।

पोर्च करीब पांच सौ मीटर दूर था । उसके और लोहे बाले गेट के बीच इतने पेड़ थे कि पोर्च नजर नहीं आता था ।


टैक्सी पोर्च के ठीक नीचे जाकर रुकी ।

अपनी अटैची निकली और ड्राईवर को पेमेन्ट देकर विदा किया ।


उधर "यूटर्न’ लेने के बाद टैक्सी लोहे वाले गेट की तरफ गई इधर, विनम्र इमारत के मुख्य द्वार की तरफ बढ़ा । जेब से चाबी निकाली । ' की होल ' में डाली और गेट खोल दिया ।।


शाम के वक्त जाने वाना घर का हर मेम्बर एक चाची जेब मैं डालकर ले जाता था । ताकि लेट हो जाए तो किसी भी दूसरे मेम्बर को डिस्टर्ब किए बगेैर इमारत के अंदर पहुच सके ।


चौखट पार करके दरवाजा लॉक किया ।


अब, वह लम्बी-चौड़ी लाबी में था ।

----------


## anita

मां और मामा के कमरे की तरफ़ देखा-----दोनों कमरों की लाईट आँफ थी । कुछ देर अपने स्थान पर खडा सोचता रहा…अपने कमरे , की तरफ , या मामा कै? फैसला किया---मामा के कमरे की तरफ ही बढना चाहिए ।


वह वढ़ा और बढने के साथ ही दिल की थड़कन की गति भी बढ़ती चली गई ।।



जव हम चोरी से कोई काम कर रहे होते हैं, भले ही अपने घर में, अपने कमरे में कर रहे हों---हमारे दिमाग पर अजीब-सा खौफ सवार हो जाता है ।


पकडे जाने का खौफ ।


दिलो-दिमाग पर वही खौफ लिए विनम्र दबे पांव चक्रधर चौबे के कमरे के दरवाजे के नजदीक पहुंचा । यह देखने के लिए चारो तरफ नजर घुमाई-कहीं कोई है तो नहीं ।



संतुष्ट होने के बाद झुका । आंख 'की होल' पर सटा दी ।


रोंगटे खड़े हो गये विनम्र के ।।


दिमाग फिरकनी की तरह घूम गया ।।
पलक झपकते ही न केवल चेहरा बल्कि सारा शरीर पसीने-पसीने हो गया था । कमरे मे ग्रीन रंग के नाईट बल्ब का मद्धिम प्रकाश था जो उसे लाबी मे नजर नहीं आ सका था!



एक शख्स के सामने खड़े मामा को विनम्र सामने देख रहा था । शख्स का रंग कब्बे के रंग जितना काला था । सिर पर घने, दुध जैसे सफेद बाल । उसकी भवों तक के बाल सफेद थे । औसत कद का था था । अधेड । चेहरे से क्रूर नजर अाता था । वह सफेद पैंट, सफेद शर्ट और सफेद ही पीटी-शू पहने हुए था ।

----------


## anita

चक्रधर चौबे ने उससे अभी-अभी कहा था---" कितनी बार कह चुका हूं, तुम्हें जो चाहिये एक वार मुंह फाड़कर मांग लो ।"


काले शख्स के काले होठो पर मुस्कान फैल गई वहुत ही ज़हरीली मुस्कान थी वह । ऐसी की स्याह चेहरों कुछ और क्रूर नजर आने लगा । एक-एक लफ्ज को चबाता-सा बोला---"तो यह कहना चाहते की मैं सोने के अंडे देने बाली मुर्गी को हलाल कर देने की बेवकूफी कर डालूं ?"



" पर हर चीज की एक सीमा होती है पवन प्रधान ।" चक्ररधर चौबे कहता चला गया---"उस हादसे को आज पच्चीस साल हो गए । कब तक 'हमारी' मजबूरी का फायदा उठाते रहोगे?" 


वह हंसा । वह, जिसे चक्रधर चौबे ने पवन प्रधान कहकर पुकारा था । बड़ी ही भयंकर हँसी थी उसकी । ऐसी, जैसे भेडिया-हंसा हो । काले होंठों के बीच सफेद दांत बेहद डरावने लगे थे । उन्हें चमकाता बौला-" तुम्हें तो केवल पच्चीस साल हुए हैं चौबे । मेरे पास तो ऐसी-ऐसी 'असामियां' हैं जिन्हे पचास साल से भी ऊपर हो चुके हैं । पैेर कव्र में लटक चुके है उनके, मगर 'फांसी' के डर से आज भी मैं जो मांगता हूं --'बाइज्जत' देदेते हैं ।। मैं जौंक' हूँ चोबे । ऐसी 'जोक' एक बार अगर किसी के जिस्म पर अपने पंजे गाड दे तो सारे जीवन

कतरा-कतरा करके खुन पीती रहती हे । हर 'ब्लैक मेकर' जौंक होता है । हमारा तो धंधा ही तुम जैसे 'दान दाताओं' से चलता है । एक ही बार में मुर्गी हलाल कर दें तो बाकी जीवन क्या खाएंगे? बहुत लम्बी होती है लाईफ ।"


" खैर ।" चक्रधर चौबे का लहजा उसके सामने हथियार डालने जैसा था---'बोलो अब क्या चाहिए तुम्हें?"
" एक लाख झटको ।"


"पचास हजार मिलेगे ।'"


"क्यो?"

----------


## anita

" इस महीने की पहली तारीख को एक लाख ले जा चुके हो ।। बाकी पचास हजार ही बचे ।। हमारे बीच एक महीने में डेढ़ लाख का सौधा हो चुका है । इससे ज्यादा न तुम मागों, न 'हम' देगे ।"



"मुझे कोई समझोता याद नहीं है चोबे । कह दिया सो कह दिया । मुझें एक लाख चाहीए ।"



एक वार को चक्रधर चौबे गुस्से में नजर जाया है चेहरै भभका । मगर अगले पल उस पर कसमसाहट के भाव उभरे ।। ऐसे, जेसे बहुत कुछ करने की इच्छा के बावजूद कुछ न कर पा रहा हो । उसी मुद्रा में अलमारी की तरफ बड़ा ।


पवन प्रधाम अपने स्थान पर पड़ा मुस्कुराता रहा ।


काले होठो पर कामयाबी मे लबरेज मुस्कान थी ।


चौबे ने अलमारी से नोटो की एक गडडी निकाली । घूमने के साथ उसकी तरफ फेंका।। गुर्राया--" लो और फूटो यहां से । "


पवन प्रथान ने कहा-'कितनी बार कहा है चौबे लक्ष्मी को फैंका मत करो ।"


"तुम जा सकते हो ।" चक्रधर चौबे गुस्से को दबाने का प्रयास करता नजर आया ।


" जाता हू यार । जा रहा हूं । घुड़की क्यों दे रहे हो ?" कहने के वह कमरे की खुली पडी़ खिड़की की तरफ बड़ा ।।


विनम्र जानता था -- उस खिड़की को क्रास करके विला के किचन लॉन में पहुंचा जा सकता है ।।


विचार बहुत तेजी से विनम्र के जेहन में कौधें ।।

----------


## anita

" कया करू मैं ? क्या करू ?"


" कौन है पवन प्रधान ? उससे क्यों मांमा ब्लैक मेल हो रहा है ! 25 साल से क्यों चल रहा है ये सिलसिला ?? सारे सबालों के जबाब तभी मिल सकते हैं जब मैं उसे पकड़ु । यह हिम्मत मुझे दिखानी होगी ।"
विनम्र को अपनी जेब में पड़े रिवॉल्वर का ख्याल आया । हौसला वढ़ गया उसका । सोचा----'रिवॉल्बर के सामने पबन थरथर कांपने लगेगा ।"


'जो होगा देखा जाएगा ।' ऐसा सोचकर आंख 'की होल' से सटाए विनम्र ने एक साथ दोनों हाथो से दरवाजा पीटा । साथ ही चिल्लाया-"दरवाजा खोलो मामा!"



उसने खिड़की के नजदीक पहुंच चुके पवन प्रधान और अलमारी के करीब खड़े चक्रधर चौबे को इस तरह हडबड़ाते देखा जैसे दोनों ने अपने बीच सांप को 'फुंकारते देख लिया हो ।


बौखलाकर दोंनों दरवाजे की तरफ देखा ।

फिर ।


चक्रधर ने प्रधान को भाग जाने का इशारा किया । प्रधान ने खिड़की से बाहर जम्प लगा दी । अब बह नजर आना बंद हो गया था । विनम्र समझ गया-मामा उसे पकडबाने में मदद करने वाला नहीं हैं । वह पवन प्रधान के फरार होने से पहले कमरे का दरवाजा नहीं खोलेगा । सो, विनम्र ने जेब से रिवॉल्वर निकाल लिया ।



आंधी-तूफान की तरह अपने कमरे की तरफ दोड़ा ।


'धाड' की आबाज के साथ दरवाजा खोलकर अंदर पहुचा ।

----------


## anita

बंद खिडकी की तरफ लपका । बह भी किचन लॉन में खुलती थी । एक झटके से खिड़की खोली । सफेद कपड़े पहने होने के कारण पवन प्रधान बाऊन्ड्री की तरफ दौड़ता साफ नजर आया ।


"रुक जाओ वरना गोली मार दूंगा । " विनम्र की दहाड़ विला में छाए सन्नाटे को चीरती चली गई ।।


परन्तु पवन प्रधान नहीं रूका ।



और-----रिवॉल्वर उसकी तरफ ताने विनम्र ने दांतो पर दांत जमाकर ट्रेगर दबा दिया ।


"घांय ।"


गोली की आवाज़ ने चैन की नीद सो रहे सन्नाटे को झकझोर कर उठा दिया ।


'साथ ही दौडता हुआ पवन प्रधान मुह के बल गिरा । गोली उसके दाए' पेर की पिण्डली में लगी थी । बावजूद इसके तेजी से उठा । और पुन: सख्ती बाऊन्ड्री वाल की तरफ दौड़ा ।।
विनम्र ने एक गोली और चलाई । साथ ही चौखट पर पैर रखकर किचन लान में कूदा और पवन प्रधान की दिशा की तरफ दौड़ता चला गया । वह बार-बार चिल्लाकर उसे रुक जाने के लिए कह रहा था ।।

साथ ही फायरिंग भी कर रहा था ।।


और फिर, एक गोली पवन प्रथान के सिर में लगी ।


वह गिर गया ।


विनम्र दौड़कर नजदीक पहुचा ।।

----------


## anita

बह मर चुका था।


विनम्र जहां का तहां खड़ा रह गया ।।


ठगा सा।



महसूस किया---वंगले की ज्यादातर लाईटें अान हो चुकी हैं ।

लोंगो के बोलने की आबाजे आ रही थी । सिक्योरिटी के कई लोगों के हाथ में टार्चें थी । उनकी रोशनी इधर उधर दौड़ाते वे खुद भी दौड़े फिर रहे थे ।। वे उनका नाम ले लेकर पुकार रहे थे ।।


उनमे मामा की आवाज भी थी और मां की भी ।



एक टार्च का प्रकाश उसके जिस्म पर पड़ा और वहीं स्थिर होकर 'रह गया ।


"विनम्र बेटे ।" आवाज कुंती देबी की थी---" तुम ठीक तो हो ?" 


बोलने की इच्छा के बावजूद विनम्र के मुंह से एक लफ्ज न निकल सका ।दिमाग में 'सांय-सांय' की आवाज के साथ मानो आंधी चल रहीं थी ।


कुंती देबी के साथ दौड़ते सिक्योरिटी के लोग और चक्रधर चौबे उसके नजदीक पहुचे ।

चक्रधर चौबे । उसका मामा ।

----------


## anita

बिनम्र का मस्तिष्क सुलग उठा ।।


ममंता से पगलाई कुंती देबी उसके सारे जिस्म को टटोलती कह उठी---"'तू ठीक तो है ?"
"हुआ क्या था?" राजबीर ने पूछा । इस सवाल ने बिनम्र को मानो सुलगा लगाकर रख दिया । दहाड उठा वह --" तुम सिक्योरिटी के इंचार्ज होने के बावजूद पूछ रहे हो कि हुआ क्या था ? मैं पूछता हूं करते क्या रहते हो ? पूरे चार लोग हो । विला की सिक्योरिटी के लिये रखे गये हो । एक आदमी विला में आता है ।

अपना काम करके निकल भी जाता है, और तुम कुछ करना तो दूर उसकी परछाई तक को देख तक नहीं पाते ।।

यह तक नहीं जान पाते यहाँ कोई अाया भी था । केसी सिक्योरिटी के लोग हो तुम?" 


बेचारा राजबीर… ।


क्या जवाब देता?

मुंह पर ताला लटक गया उसके ।
सन्नाटा छागया ।और फिर उस सन्नाटे को कुंती देवी ने तोड़ा ।।

उन्होने विनम्र से पूछा था------''किया यहाँ कोई था बेटा ?"


" जो था, यह रहा ।" कहने के साथ जो वह सामने से हटा तो एक साथ सबकी नजर झाड़ियों में पड़ी लाश पर पडी ।


चीखे निकल गई सबके मुंह से ।


सिक्योरिटी बालो की टार्चों का प्रकाश लाश पर स्थिर हो गया?

हैरान तो सभी रह गए थे मगर चक्रधर चौबे के चेहरे पर तो हबाईयां ही उड़ने लगी । उसने कुंती देबी की तरफ देखा---इनके चेहरे पर भी बेसी ही हवाइंयां उड़ रही थी ।

----------


## anita

"यह ठीक नहीं हुया ।" चक्रधर चौबे का लहजा दहशत में डूबा हुआ था ।



"पर यह था कौन?" कुंन्ती देवी ने पूछा ।


"मामा से पूछो मां । मामा से ।"


'"चक्रधर भैया से?" कुंती देबी चौंकी । चक्रधर चौबे की तरफ है पलटकर बोला---" क्यों भैया? कौन था यह? क्या तुम जानते हो ?"


"हां ।" चक्रधर चौबे ने अपराधी की तरह कहा -- "यह मेरा

एक र्दोस्त था----" पवन प्रधान ।"


भड़का हुआ विनम्र दहाड़ उठा --" दोस्त या ब्लैक मेलर ?"

"म-मगर । ब्लैेकं मेलर से तुम्हारा क्या सम्बन्ध भैया ? "



" 25 साल पहले मुझसे एक गुनाह होगया था ।। पबन प्रधान के पास उस गुनाह के फोटो है । वह तभी से मुझे ब्लैक मेल कर रहा है । कोई मुजरिम नही चाहता उसके द्वारा किए गये गए गुनाह का भेद लोगों पर खुले ।"
"पर भैया, ऐसा क्या गुनाह हो गया था तुमसे?"


"कहा न, गुनाहगार अपना गुनाह किसी पर खोलना नहीं चाहता ।" वह कहता चला गया---“खोलने लायक ही होता तो पच्चीस साल से ब्लैकमेल क्यों हो रहा होता?"


"क्या मुझे भी नहीं बताओगे भैया ।"

----------


## anita

चक्रधर चौबे के होठों पर फीकी मुस्कान दोड़ गई बोला---" एक गुनाह ही तो ऐसी चीज है कुंती जिसे इंसान अपनों से सबसे ज्यादा छूपाता है । प्लीज, उस बारे में कुछ भी जानने की कोशिश मत करो । सजा तौर पर अगर तुम यह भी कहोगी कि मैं हमेशा के लिए "बिला" छोडकर कहीं और चला जाऊं तो मुझे मंजूर होगा । मगर यह कभी किसी को पता लगने देना पंसद नहीं करूंगा जो पवन प्रधान को पता था. ।"



"तब तो आपका काम फ्री में हो गया मामा ।मैंने कर डाला ।" विनम्र के हर लफ्ज में व्यंग्य था -- " जो काम आप पच्चीस साल में न कर सकै उसे मैंने चुटकियों में कर दिया । अब यह भेद किसी को नहीं वता सकता जिसे अाप किसी को पता नहीं लगने देना चाहते ।"


बड़ी ही फीकी मुस्कान उभरी चक्रधर चौबे के होठों पर । बोला---"उस सैंन्टेन्स पर ध्यान नहीं दिया विनम्र जो इसकी लाश देखते ही मेरे मुंह से निकला, मेने कहा---" यह ठीक नहीं . हुअा ?"


" क्या मतलब ?"


उसने मुझसे अनेक बार कहा था---"अगर मुझें कुछ होगया तो मेरे साथी तुम्हारे गुनाह के सारे फोटो पुलिस को दे देगें ।"



विनम्र को लगा --" यह बात चक्रधंर चौबे ने उससे और केबल उससे कही है ।।


इतना तो तय था -- बह जानता था कि वह ब्लैक मेल हो रहा है ।।
यह भी जरूर जानता होगा-क्यों ? क्यों ब्लैक मेल हो रहा है वह? यानी मामा जानता है---विंदू की हत्या मेरे हाथों हुई है । तो क्या इस वक्त वह उस भेद को मां पर खोल देने की धमकी दे रहा है या ब्लैक मेल न होने की सीख?



विनम्र समझ न सका ।

----------


## anita

सबाल और भी कौध रहे थे दिमाग में । जैसे दाढी वाला बनकर मामा होटल नारंग में क्यों गए? उनका मकसद उसे ब्लैक मेलर से बचाना, उससे छुटकारा दिलाना था या खुद को ब्लेक मेल कर रहे पवन प्रधान का पेट भरने के लिए रकम हासिल करना? 


गोडास्कर के लळ्ज दिमाग में गुजें । तो क्या विदु की लाश मामा ने गायब की? क्यों? 

इस किस्म के किसी भी सवाल का जवाब नहीं सूझ रहा था और सबाल मां की मौजूदगी में कर नहीं सकता था ।


वे सवाल करने का मतलब था--मां पर अपने 'कुकृत्य' का भेद खोल देना और ऐसा कर नहीं सकता था , सो इस बिषय पर चुप रह जाना मजबूरी थी ।। यह जरूर कहा --- " तो अब आपको यह डर सता रहा है कि इसके साथी आपकी करतूत के सबूत पुलिस के पास ले जाऐंगे ?"


" इसके जिन साथियों के बारे मैं यह तक नही जानता बह है कौन , वे इसकी मौत के बाद क्या करेंगे, क्या कह सकता हूं ? इस वक्त तो केवल एक ही बात कहने की स्थिति में हूं । यह कि जो होगा देखा जाएगा । "


" वह आगे की बात है भैया ।" कुंती देवी ने कहा ---" हम लोगों के सामने समस्या इसकी लाश की है ।"



" कोई समस्या नहीं है मैडम ।" राजबीर ने कहा -" ये चोर है । चोरी के इरादे से विला में घुसा था ।। मैनें देख लिया । रूकने की चेतावनी दी । नहीं रूका तो गोली मार दी । मेरा काम ही ये है । विला की सिक्योरिटी के लिये ही रखा गया है मुझे ।"

बात सबको जमी। कहने के लिये किसी के पास मानो कुछ रह नहीं गया था ।


वातावरण मे छा गये अजीब-से सन्नाटे को को चक्रधर चौबे ने तोड़ा ---" अब तुम्हें ही फैसला करना है विनम्र , मै विला में रहूं या हमेशा के यहां से चला जाऊ ।" कहने के बाद वह घूमा और इमारत की तरफ बढ गया ।


"भैया- भैया ।" कुंती देवी उसके पीछे लपकी ।


रुकना तो दूर, चक्रधर चौबे ठिठका तक नहीं ।।

----------


## anita

"विनम्र ।" कुंती देवी ने कहा…"अपने मामा को रोक बेटे । उन्होंने हर मुसीबत में हमारा साथ दिया है । अगर वे खुद किसी मुसीबत में है तो हम उनका यूं साथ नहीं छोड़ सकते।"

विनम्र को पुकारना पड़ा--"मामा! मामा?" 

चक्रधर अपने कमरे की तरफ बढता चला गया ।
अगले दिन सुबह दस बजे फोर्स के साथ आए गोडास्कर ने चक्रधर चौबे की कलाई में हथकड़ी पहना दी ।


" य-ये-ये तुम क्या कर रहे हो गोडास्कर ।" कुंती देबी यह सोचकर बुरी तरह चीख उठी कि शायद पवन प्रधान के साथियों ने अपना काम कर दिया है----"क्या बदतमीजी है ये?”


गोडास्कर वड़े इत्मीनान से पीछे हटा । जेब से बिस्कुट का पेकिट निकाला । उसका रेपर फाड्रा । एक बिस्कुट मुंह में रवाना करने के बाद बोला-----"आपको तो गोडास्कर की बदतमीजी पर खुश होना चाहिये । गोडास्कर ने विंदू कै हत्यारे को गिरफ्तार कर लिया है ।"


"ब-विंदू कै हत्यारे को?"


"जी हाँ । उसके हत्यारे को जिसकी लाश फांसी का फंदा बनकर आप के बेटे के गले लिपटने वाली थी ।। "


"ह-हमारी समझ में कुछ नहीं अा रहा । आखिर तुम कहना क्या चाहते हो ?"


"केवल इतनी ही बात कहना चाहता हूं माता जी बिंदू की हत्या आपके भाई जान ने की । इसलिए की ताकि उस हत्या के इल्जाम में आपका बेटा फांसी पर झूल जाए ।"



"विनम्र हमें तुम्हारी बक्वास के वारे में बता चुका है ।। कुंती देवी भड़क उठी----" तुम सोच रहे हे---भैया ने "भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रकंशन कम्पनी" को कब्जाने के लिए ऐसा किया है मगर यह केवल और केवल तुम्हारी कल्पना है गोडास्कर ।"

----------


## anita

"कल्पना जरूर की थी गोडास्कर ने ।। मगर केवल कल्पना के बेस पर ये हथकड्री नहीं डाल दी । ऐसा करना होता तो यह काम कल ही कर लिया होता । किसी भी मुजरिम को गोडास्कर हथकड़ी तब पहनाता है जब उन्हें जम्बूरे से पकड़ चुका हो ।
गोडास्कर एक नहीं, अनेक सुबूत जूटा चुका है ।"



"स-सुबूत । क्या सुबूत है तुम्हारे पास भैया के खिलाफ?"


"इनसे पूछिए परसों शाम के पांच बजे से रात के पौने बारह वजे तक कहां रहे, सुबूत खुद -ब-खुद अापकी झोली में आ टपकेगा ।"


कुती देवी की अवस्था ऐसी थी जैसे कुछ भी समझ न पा रही हो । बौखलाए हुये अंदाज में एक बार गोडास्कर की तरफ देखा । फिर बिनम्र की तरफ और अंत में चक्रधर चौबे की तरफ । बिनम्र भी खामोश चक्रधर चौबे भी । सुवह के दस बजे थे । इस वक्त वे सब भारद्वाज विला की लाबी में खड़े थे । अंतत: कुंती देवी चक्रधर चौबे के दोनो कंधों को पकडंकर उसे झंझोड़ती हुई हिस्टीरियाई अंदाज में चीख पडी…तुम चुप क्यों हो भैया! चुप क्यों हो तुम? बता क्यों नहीं देते गोडास्कर को कि तुम कहां थे ?" 


चक्रधर चौबे अव भी कुछ नहीं बोला ।


पूरी तरह खामोश था यह ।


चेहरा पत्थर की तरह सख्त और भावहीन नजर आ रहा था । काच की गोलियों की तरह चमकीली मगर बेजान आंखें सिर्फ और सिर्फ कुंती देबी की आंखों में झांक रहीं थी । जब वह कुंती द्वारा बार-बार झंझोड़े जाने के बाबजूद 'सोया' सा रहा तो



गोडास्कर बोला-----" हजूर शायद अभी भी यह सोच रहे हैं---- ये नहीं बताएंगे तो गोडास्कर को पता नहीं लगेगा कि हत्या वाली रात ये कहाँ थे जबकि गोडास्कर इस सवाल का जबाब पहले पा चुका है पाने के बाद ही यहाँ "धमका" है ।।
"तो तुम्ही बता दो कहां थे भैया? " कुंती देवी उसकी तरफ घूमी ।।

----------


## anita

"ओबराय होटल के रूम नम्बर सेविन जीरी थर्टी थ्री में।" विस्कुट खाते गोडास्कऱ ने कहा----"आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूं--यह रूम उस सुईट के ठीक सामने है जहाँ विनम्र बिंदू से मिला था जहाँ बिदूं की हत्या हुई ।। यह कमरा मिस्टर चक्रधर चौबे ने अपने असली नाम से नहीं बल्कि किशोर साहनी के नाम से लिया था । क्यों चौबे जी, गलत तो नहीं कहा गौडास्कर ने?" 




चक्रधर चौबे को लगा-अब कुछ भी कहने से कोई फायदा नहीं है ।।


बिस्कुट चबाता पुन: गोडास्कर ही बोला---" गेडास्कर गलत हो ही नहीं सकता क्योंकि यह बात मुह से निकालने से पहले चौबे जी का फोटो होटल के स्टाफ को दिखा चुका है । तस्दीक कर चुका है ।। किशोर साहनी की सुरत यही है ।"


"तुम बोलते क्यों नहीं भैेया ।" कुंती एक बार फिर चीखी----"कहते क्यो नहीं यह सब बकवास है?"


"दुनिया का नियम है-माताजी, आदमी की चुप्पी उसकी स्वीकृति होती है । अब एक ही जगह "अटके" रहने की जगह चौबे जी से यह पूछा जाना चाहिए ---इन्होंने किशोर साहनी के नाम से सुईट के ठीक सामने वाला रूम क्यों लिया ?"


"क्यों लिया?" पहली बीर बिनम्र के मुंह से निकला ।


"गोडास्कर से पूछ रहे हो तो बताए देता हूं ।" उसने एक और बिस्कुट मुह में डालने के साथ कहा'---" इन जनाब को पहले ही मालूम था तुम नौ बजे सुईट में बिदू से मिलने वाले हो । इन्होंने शाम के पांच बजे से अपने कमरे मे डेरा डाल दिया ।
जब तुंम वहाँ पहुंचे ये हुजूर "की होल' से गैलरी का सारा दृश्य देख थे । तुमने खुद बताया-तुम वहाँ ज्यादा देर नहीं रहे । विंदू कै समर्पण को ठूकराकर बापस अा गए । तुम्हारे निकलते ही मामा अपने कमरे से बाहर आये सुईट की बैल बजाई । बिंदू ने दरवाजा खोला । इन्होंने उसे कुछ भी-समझने का मौका दिए वगैर गर्दन दबा ली । यह मर गई । मगर इस बीच उसकी माला टूट चुकी थी । कार्पेट पर मोती बिखर गए । तभी किसी तरह इन्हें पता चला कमरे में एक शख्स और है । वह बिज्जूथा । उसके पास मोजूद कैमरा देखते ही ये समझ गए-उसने बिंदू की हत्या के फोटो खींचे लिए हैं । अब, इनके पास विज्जू की भी ईह लीला समाप्त कर देने के अलावा कोई चारा नहीं था ।

----------


## anita

विज्जू को निपटा देना इनके लिए बिंदू को निपटा देने से भी आसान था ।।वही किया । कैमरे की रील निकालकर अपनी जेब में डाल ली ।। और उसकी लाश को लिफ्ट के कुए मे फेक दिया।।



"गोडास्कर । " बिनम्र ने कहा---"यह तुम किस वेस पर कह रहे हो ? "


"गोडास्कर ने अगले लफ्ज नहीं उगले थे ।" कहने के बाद 'गेप’ देने केलिए उसने बिस्कुट मुह में सरकाया और बोलना शुरू किया-----" कत्ल के बाद इन्होंने अपने एक चेले को फोन किया ।। जिसका पेशा ही ऐसे कामों को अंजाम देने का है जैसा ये उससे कराना चाहते थे ।। उसका नाम मनसब है ।। "


" मनसव !" विनम्र ने नाम दोहराया ।


" जी हां ।। मनसब के मोबाइल पर अपने मोबाइल से फोन किया था इन्होंने ।। बेस नः पहला यह ही है दोनों के मोबाइल और कंट्रोल रूम का रिकार्ड बता देगा इन्होने किस वक्त मनसब को फोन करके कितनी देर क्या बात की ? उस रिकार्ड के मुताबिक मनसब को सुईट से बिंदू की लाश हटाने का काम सौंपा था ।
इस काम को मनसब आसानी से कर सके, इस कारण उसके लिए रूम नम्बर सेविन जीरो सेबिन्टीन बुक कराया । यह काम करते वक्त इन्होंने इतनी सावधानी जरूर वरती कि कमरे की बुकिंग अपने मोबाईल से न कराकर पी . सी. ओं. के फोन से कराई । उस पी. सी. ओ से जो ओबराय के ठीक सामने सडक के उस पार है । ऐसा इसलिए किया ताकि होटल के रिकार्ड में इनके मोबाईल का नम्बर दर्ज न हो सके ।। ये…खुद किशोर साहनी के नाम से रुम नम्बर सेवन जीरो थर्टी में ठहरे हैं, यह बात मनसव को भी नहीं बताई । पी. सी . ओ. से फोन करने के बाद उजरत बापस कमरे में आ गए । हालस्कि जिक्र कर चुका हूं फिर भी एक बार पुन: बता देना मुनासिब होगा-------मनसब का कमरा अमरसिंह के नाम से ठीक दस पैंतीस पर कराया गया । मनसव ग्यारह बजे होटल पहुचा।। बारह बजकर तीस मिनट पर चॉक आऊट कर गया । बेस नम्बर टू---"गोडास्कर की इस बात की तस्दीक खुद होटल का रिकार्ड बनेगा ।। मनसब बहां एक अटैची के साथ पहुंचा था । ऐसी अटैची के साथ जिसमें बिंदू जैसी लड़की की लाश मोड़ तोड़कर रखा जा सकै । होटल का एक कर्मचारी गवाह है-अटैची जब लाई गई तो खाली थी लेकिन जब ले जाई गई तो भरी हुई थी । कहने का मतलब---डेढ़ धंटा मनसव ने विंदूकी लाश को अटैची में पैक करने, कार्पेट पर बिखरे मोती चुनने और कमरे की स्फाई करने में खर्च किया क्योंकि चौवे जी ने उससे कहा था…-किसी को सुईट में वारदात का पता न लग सके । मनसव अपना काम करके आराम से निकल गया । उस वक्त होटल का स्टाफ कल्पना तक नहीं कर पाया कि अटैची में लाश है ।। और फिर जो होटल में हुआ सब वताता चला गया गोडास्कर ।।



अमर सिंह को उन्होने मनसब के रूप में पहचाना था । इससे आगे गोडास्कर की जानकारी काम आई।।

----------


## anita

गोडास्कर जानता था --- छटे हुए बदमाश मनसब का ना कोइ घर बार है , ना फैमली ।। यह परमानेट रूप से होटल अजंता के रूम नः आठ में रहता है ।

और दोलत राम को निगरानी का काम दिया । जैसे ही सुचना मिली मनसब को घेर लिया गया । बिंदू की लाश ही नहीं , उसका मोबाईल और माला के मोती भी मिल गये हैं ।।


वातावरण मे तनाब पूर्ण खामोशी छा गई ।

सचमुच गोडस्कर ने सबका मुहं बंद कर दिया था ।।


एकाएक चक्रधर चौबे ने पूछा ---" क्या मनसब इस वक्त तुम्हारी हवालात में है ?"



" शुक्र है ऊपर बाले का । आपने अपने गूंगे ना होने का सबूत तो दिया ।"

चक्रधर एक बार फिर चुप कर गया ।


इस बार गोडस्कर ने दौलतराम से कहा --" देख क्या रहा है दौलतराम । हजुर को ले जाकर बाहर खड़ी सरकारी जीप में बैठा ।"



पुलिस टीम चक्रधर चौबे को लेकर लॉबी के दरबाजे की तरफ बढ़ चुकी थी । गोडस्कर भी उनके साथ था ।।।।
रात के दस वजें।

विनम्र की टेक्सी सुनसान इलाके में एक मकान के बाहर रुकी । मकान करीब दो सौ गज में वना हुआ था दु मंजिला । ब्लैक मेलर के रूप में इस बार एक नई लड़की ने फोन किया था । उसने यहीं कहा था-उस मकान के चारों तरफ दूर-दूर तक खाली जगह पडी है ।। दूसरा कोई मकान नहीं है । मकान-दु-मंजिला है और वाहर लगी नेम प्लेट पर 'बसेरा' लिखा है ।



विनम्र ने टैक्सी मे बैठे ही बेठे नेम प्लेट पर नजर डाली ।

----------


## anita

ग्रेनाईट पत्थर पर ब्रास के वड़े-वड़े अक्षरों में लिखा "वेसरा' बहां मौजूद अॉन बल्ब के कारण साफ नजर आया ।


विनम्र को कोई शक नहीं रह गया --वह वहां पहुंच चुका है, जहां बुलाया गया था ।



टैक्सी से बाहर निकला ।


ड्राईवर की मदद से खिडकी से अटैची निकलवाई । इस बार उसमें दो करोड़ थे ।।


फोनपर ब्लैक मेलर लड़की ने कहा था---" इस बार दो करोड़ लाने होगे तुम्हें। करोड़ फोटुओं की कीमत । एक करोड पहली बार की गई चालाकी का जुर्माना ।। साथ ही चेतावनी दी गई थी--" उम्मीद है समझ गये होंगे । तुम्हारी कोई भी चालाकी हमारी नजरों से छूप नहीं सकेगी । इस बार अगर कोई हरकत की गई तो अगली बार तीन करोड लाने होंगे ।"


विनंम्र ने कोई सफाई नही दी थी ।


नहीं कहा कि दाढी वाले से उसका कोई सम्बन्थ नहीं था ।

उन सब बातो का अंब कोई मतलब भी नही रह गया था । विनम्र को फोटुओं की जरूरत थी और उसके लिये दो करोड़ तो क्या, इससे कई गुना ज्यादा भी खर्च कर सकता था।। हां एक बात जरुर बार-बाऱ _ उसके मस्तिस्कै में गूंज रहीं थी । वह बात जो चक्रधर चौबे को ब्लैक मेल कर रहे पवन प्रघानं ने कही थी्--" हर ब्लेक मेलर एक जौक होता है ।वह सोने के अंड़े देने वाली मुर्गी को एक ही झटके से हलाल कर देने की बेवकूफी कभी नहीं करता बल्कि जौक बंनकर सारा खून पीने में विश्वास रखता है ।" यही है बात वाद में चक्रधर चौबे ने भी कही थी ।



विनम्र निश्चय कर चुका था…वह अपने साथ ऐसी कोई भी हरकत नहीं होने देगा ।। दो करोड मे सभी फोटो और
नेगेटिव उसे देगा तो ठीक वर्ना सख्ती से पेशं आएगा । अंटेची में विनम्र दो
करोड रुंपये लाया था तो जेब में रिवॉल्बर पडा था ।

----------


## anita

दुढ़ निश्चय करके आया था वह--रिवींल्बर का भी इस्तेमाल करना पड़ा तो चूकैगा नहीं ।। निश्चय करते वक्त वह कांप-सा उठा था परन्तु सोचा था---जिस झमेले में फ'स गया है उससे निकलने के लिए हिम्मत तो दिखानी ही पडेगी । मजबूरी है । न तो फोटुओं को कोर्ट तक पहुचने देगा, न ही ब्लेक मेलर जौक बनने देगा ।


इनमे से किसी भी बात क्रो वह अफोर्ड नहीं कर सकता था । टैक्सी बाले को विदा करने के बाद विनम्र बसेरा के गेट की तरक बड़ा।।


अपने पहियों पर चलती अटैची उसके पीछे थी । डोरी विनम्र के हाथ मे ।


फौन पर कह दिया गया था------"बैल बजाने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है दरबाजा खोलकर सीधा अंदर चले आना ।"


विनम्र ने बैसा ही किया।।लोहे वाला गेट खोलकर छोटी सी गैलरी मे पहुंचा ।। वहां खटारा भी नजर आने वाली मारूति वेन खड्डी थी ।


गैलरी में इमारत के अदर जाने के लिए लकडी का एक दरवाजा था ।

वह खुला हुआ था ।



विनम्र समझ गया---उसी के लिए खुला रखा गया है ।। अटैची को घसीटता वह अंदर दाखिल हो गया । मुश्किल से चार-पाच कदम चलने के बाद खुद को लाबी मे पाया । बहुत कम रोशनी थी वहां । अभी चारों तरफ का निरीक्षण कर ही रहा था कि वातावरण में फोन वाली लड़की की ख़नखनाती सी आबाज गूंजी-"उस कमरे में चले आओं मिस्टर विनम्र जिसकी लाईट आंन है ।।"


विनम्र ने चारों तरफ नजर दौड़ाई ।।।

----------


## anita

लाबी में चार कमरों के दरबाजे थे ।।


चारों बंद । केवल एक रोशनदान के कांच पर रोशनी नजर अा रही थी, बाकी तीन एक लाबी में रोशन बल्ब के कारण चमक रहे थे ।।


विनम्र का दिल धाड़-धाड़ कर के बजने लगा था ।।


निर्देश के मुताबिक रोशनी बाले कमरे की तरफ बढ़ा ।। दरवाजे के नजदीक पहुंचकर हाथ किबाड़ पर रखा तो बह खुलता चला गया ।



सामने, ठीक सामने एक डबल बैड था। । डबल बेड पर दाहिनी कोहनी के बल एक लडकी लेटी थ्री । अंत्यत सुंदर थी बह । विनम्र नहीं जानता था उसका नाम क्रिस्टी है । उसके जिस्म पर 'ग्रे' कलऱ का ऐसे कपडे का लिबास था जो कमरे मैं मौजूद रोशनी के सम्पर्क से आकर हैं-जगह जगह से झिलमिला रहा था । उस लिबास को बिनम्र कोई नाम नहीं दे सका है कंधे से शुरू होकर यह लडकी की जांघों पर खत्म हो जाता था । जांघों पर भी काफी उपर ।। धड़ और टांगो के जोड़ से बस जरा ही नीचे ।
शुरू बहां से जहाँ से बक्ष प्रदेश की शुरूआत थी ।


यह भी कहा जाए तो गलत न होगा---वक्षों का ऊपरी हिस्सा थोडा-थोड़ा चमक रहा था ।


विनम्र को लगा---इस कमरे में न सही मगर मकान में इसके साथी जरूर होगें । लड़की के साथ की गई जरा-सी सख्ती पर वे इसकी मदद के लिए आ धमकैगे । वे इतने आराम से कमरे में न आ सके इसके लिए जरूरी है, वह दरवाजे को अंदर से बंद कर ले । इस बारे में सोच ही रहा था कि… "


"आओं मिस्टर विनम्र । आ जाओं ।" कहती हुई लडकी बैड से उठी । उसके होठों पर मोहक मुस्कान थी ।


विनम्र बगैर उससे कुछ कहे अटैची की डोरी छोड़कर घूमा और अगले पल उसने दरवाजा बंद करके डंडाला लगा दिया । अपना काम करके वापस लड़की की तरफ घूमा ।

----------


## anita

लड़की ने अपने होठो पर मोहक मुस्कान चिपकाए रखकर पूछा-"ऐसा क्यों किया तुमने."'


"ताकि हमारी बाते कोई और न सुन सके ।" विनम्र के पास जबाव तैयार था ।



वह खिलखिलाकर हंस पड्री । बिनम्र को लगा-संगमरमर के फर्श पर कांच की गोलियां बिखरती चली गई हैं । हंसने के बाद बोली--" हम दोनों के अलावा यहाँ कोई नहीं है ।"


विनम्र को उसका कथन सफेद झूठ लगा ।


जबकि लड़की उसकी तरफ बढी ।


पैरो में ऊंची एडी की सैंडिल होने के कारण चलने से उसके सारे जिस्म में अजीब-सा 'लोच' पैदा होरहा था ।



लिबास के अंदर वक्ष पानी के भरे गुव्वारेकी तरह थरथराते नजर अाए ।




जाहिर था-वह ब्रा पहने हुए नहीं थी ।


विनम्र को लगा--यह उसे लुभाने की कोशिश कर रही है ।


अब तो उसके होठो पर मोजूद मुस्कान भी बिनम्र को निमन्त्रण सा देती लगी ।

----------


## anita

और यहीं क्षण था । यहीं क्षण था जब अज्ञात आबाज उसके दिमाग की दीवारो से टकराई----"मार डाल विनम्र मार डाल इसे! मरने के बाद बह वेहद खूबसूरत लगेगी । उससे कई गुना ज्यादा खूबसूरत । जितनी अब लग रहीं है ।"
विनम्र घबरा गया ।

सिर को जोरदार झटका दिया । अंदाज ऐसा था _जैसे दिमाग में गूंज रही आवाज को छिटका देना चाहता हो ।


लड़की अत्यंत नजदीक अा गई थी । तिरछी नजरों से उस पर 'तीर' सा चलाती बोली-----" काम की कोई भी बात करने से पहले मैं तुम्हें यह बता देना जरूरी समझती हूं कि इस वक्त इस मकान मे हम दोंनो के अलावा कोई नहीं है ।"


"क-क्यो?" दिमाग में गूंज रही आबाज को अनसुनी करने का प्रयास करते विनम्र ने पूछा--"तुम्हरे साथी कहां हैं?"


"यहां नहीं हैं ।"


" वजह ?"


"मैँ उनकी गेर जानकारी में तुमसे मिल रही हूं ।"


विनम्र को उसकी इस बात पर चौंक जाना पड़ा । मुंह से निकला--""ऐसा क्यों?" 


दिल जो जा गया है तुम पर ।" कहने के साथ उसने अपनी दोनो नंगी बांहें विनम्र के गले में डाल दीं---"मैँ नहीं चाहती तुम हमेशा उनकी अंगुलियों के इशारे पर नाचने बाली कठपुतली वने रहो ।"


"गर्दन दबा दे विनम्र ।गर्दन दबादे इसक्री!" आवाज दहाड्री---" क्या
सुराहीदार गर्दन है । मजा अा जाएगा । " खुद को आवाज़ के प्रभाव से निकालने का अधकचरा प्रयास करते विनम्र ने कहा---" क्या मतलब? क्या कहना क्या चाहती हो तुम ?"

----------


## anita

"होशियार वे होते हैं डार्लिग जो कम शब्दों में पूरी बात समझ जाएं ।" उसने अपनी आंखें विनम्र की आंखों मे डालते हुए कह--"मेरे साथियों का प्लान तुमसे एक-दो या दस-बीस किश्ते लेने के बाद भी निगेटिव ऩ सौपने का है । वे तुम्हें नीबू की तरह सारी जिन्दगी निचौड़ने की योजना वनाए बैठे हैं । मुझे उनकी यह बात पसंद नहीं अाई । क्यों पसंद नहीं अाई, बता चुकी हूं ।। दिल आ गया है तुम पर । और क्रिस्टी का दिल जिस पर आ जाए उसे हासिल करके ही रहती है ।। इसलिए उसे सबसे छूप कर मैंने. . .सिर्फ मैंने तुम्हें यहां बुलाया है । मैं तुम्हें इस पहली किस्त साथ ही सारे निगेटिव और फोटो देने के लिए तेयार हूं ।"
एक बार फिर दिमाग में गूज रही आबाज से खुद क्रो वचाते बिनम्र ने कहा------'' ऐसा है तो फोटो निगेटिब्ज मेरे हवाले करो । खुद चेक कर सकती हो।। अटैची मैं पूरे दो करोड रुपए हैं ।"


"मैं चेक करने की जरुरत नहीं समझती ।"


" तो फोटो और निगेटिब्ज मेरे हबाले ......"



" शर्तें है मेरी ।" क्रिस्टी ने उसकी बात काटकर कहा---"छोटी छोटी केवल दो शर्ते ।"


" क-केसी शर्ते?" अज्ञात आवाज को दबाने के प्रयास में विनम्र का सारा शरीर पसीने-पसीने हो गया था । "



" पहली----" बताना होगा, तुमने बिंदू की हत्या क्यों की?"


" दूसरी?"


" मेरे तन में लगी वह आग बुझानी होगी जो उसी क्षण सें मेरे अंदर सुलग रही हैजव मैंने तुम्हें पहली बार देखा था ।" कहने के साथ विनम्र के इतने नजदीक आ गई कि विनम्र अपने सीने पर उसके बक्षो की गुदगुदाहट महसूस करने लगा ।


" क-कब कब पहली बार देखा था तुमने मुझे?" वह वड़ी मुश्किल से पूछ सका ।।

----------


## anita

"जब तुम होटल नारंग पहुचे थे ।। तुम भले ही मुझे न देख सके हो मगर मैनें बहां खड़ी अपनी वैन के अंदर से तुम्हें देखा था । मेरे घुटे हुए साथियोॉ से अपनी जिंदगी आजाद करना चाहते हो तो बताओ विनम्र, तुमने बिंदू की हत्या क्यो की और उसके बाद मुझे अपनी गोद में उठाकर बैठ पर ले जाओ ।। मेरी इच्छा पूरी कर दो ।। मैं सारे पोजिटिव ही नहीँ सारे निगेटिव भी तुम्हारे हबाले कर दूगीं ।"



"क-कैसे?" क्या तुम्हरे साथी तुम्हें…


"यह मेरा काम है । मुझे उनसे कैसे निपटना है ?" इन शब्दों के तुरन्त बाद उसने विनम्र का सिर एक झटके में इस तरह अपनी तरफ खींचा जैसे बिल्ली ने रबड़ी से भरी हांडी खींची हो । अपने होंठ विनम्र के होठों पर रख दिये उसने ।।


और विनम्र ।।।
उसके जहन में कोई दहाड़ा ---" ये लड़की तुझे बेवकूफ बनाने की कोशिश कर रही है विनम्र । ऐसी हर लड़की का एक ही अंजाम होना चाहिए । मौत ।। मर जाना चाहिए इसे! ऐसी लड़कि्या मरने के बाद ज्यादा सुन्दर लगती हैं ।"



"नहीं ।" विनग्र आबाज से लड़ पड्रा----"मैं ऐसा नहीं कर सकता । तुम्हारी कठपुतली बनकर एक और हत्या नहीं कर सकता मैं । क्यों मार डालू इसे? यह एक बेकसुर लड़की है ।"



"वेकुसूर ।" आवाज ने व्यंग्य सा किया------" ये बेकुसूर हैं? ये! जो
तुझ पर अपने यौबन का हथियार चला रही है । ऐसी हर लडकी कुसूरवार होती है गथे! ऐसी हर लड़की को मर जाना चाहिए मार डाल इसे ।"



"नहीं मैं तेरा गुलाम नहीं हूं ।। नहीं मरूंगा ।" ऐस सोचकर विनम्र ने क्रिस्टी को धक्का दिया ।।


क्रिस्टी बूरी तरह लडखडा़ गई गिरते-गिरते बची थी वह ।। चेहरे पर हैरानगी के असंख्य भाव उभर अाए।। किसी मर्द से ऐसी हरकत की उम्मीद क्रिस्टी हरगिज़ नहीं कर सकती थी । भला उसे बिनम्र के दिमाग में चल रहे ’घमासान' के बारे में क्या इल्म हो सकता था ? उसने
तो केवल यहीं देखा…बिनम्र का चेहरा भटृटी में पड़े कोयले-सा दहक रहा था । पसीना यूं वह रहा था जैसे बारिश मे खड़ा हो । जो शख्स इस.
वक्त वासना के आग मे सुलगता होना चाहिए था वह गुस्से की ज्वाला में धधकता नजर आ रहा था । अभी तक उसके जहन में चल रही लडाई, जुवान पर आ गई जो ताकत लड़की को मार डालने ,कै लिए प्रेरित कर रही थी उसका विरोध करता विनम्र दहाड़ उठा'--'"चली जा लडकी! भाग जा यहां से । वरना मैं तेरा खून कर दूंगा ।"

----------


## anita

क्रिस्टी के होश फाख्ता हो गए ।


मारे खौफ के थरथर कांपने लगी वह ।।


भूल गई नाटे ने उसे क्या काम सौपा था ।। याद था तो केबल यह चेहरा इस वक्त उसके सामने था । इतना भयानक चेहरा था वह कि क्रिस्टी सचमुच दरवाजे की तरफ़ सरकने लगी ।।

" ये तू क्या बेवकूफी कर रहा है विनम्र? क्या बेवकूफी का रहा है ये ?" उसके दिमाग पर टक्कर मारती आवाज चिंघाडी---" देख वह दरवाजे की तरफ बढ रही है ।। यहाँ है निकल कर भाग गई तो फिर किसी शरीफ को अपने यौबन के जाल मैं फंसा लेगी । फिर किसी देवी का हक छीन लेगी । खत्म कर दे ।खत्म कर दे । खत्म कर दे इसे ।


'खमोश ।' उसकी अपनी आवाज ने अंजानी आवाज का विरोध किया ---" नहीं मारूगा उसे ।। तुम्हारी कठपुतली बनकर नहीं रहूंगा ।। मैं आजाद हूं ।। मेरा अपना एक स्वंत्त्र अस्तित्व है !"
" ये तू क्या बेवकूफी कर रहा है विनम्र? क्या बेवकूफी का रहा है ये ?" उसके दिमाग पर टक्कर मारती आवाज चिंघाडी---" देख वह दरवाजे की तरफ बढ रही है ।। यहाँ है निकल कर भाग गई तो फिर किसी शरीफ को अपने यौबन के जाल मैं फंसा लेगी । फिर किसी देवी का हक छीन लेगी । खत्म कर दे ।खत्म कर दे । खत्म कर दे इसे ।


'खमोश ।' उसकी अपनी आवाज ने अंजानी आवाज का विरोध किया ---" नहीं मारूगा उसे ।। तुम्हारी कठपुतली बनकर नहीं रहूंगा ।। मैं आजाद हूं ।। मेरा अपना एक स्वंत्त्र अस्तित्व है !"

----------


## anita

इस तरह ।


विनय ने अज्ञात ताकत से लड़ने की कोशिश की ।


उस कोशिश के तहत चेहरा विकृत होता चला गया । बैसा रूप लेता चला गया । जिसने क्रिस्टी को अपने सिर पर मंडराती मौत का एहसास करा दिया ।।


सहमी हुई वह कुछ और तेजी के साथ दरवाजे की तरफ बढ़ने लगी ।

'वह जा रही है विनम्र । रोक उसे खत्म कर दे खेल ' अंजानी ताकत फिर चीखी---"ऐसी लडकियों का खेल हमेशा के लिए खत्म होना ही चाहिए । तु इसीलिए तो धरती पर अाया है पगले । इसीलिए तो ज़न्म हुआ है तेरा ।मिटा दे इस कंलक को।' 

और ।।



विनम्र की आवाज पुरजोर कोशिश के बावजूद हार गई ।


अज्ञात आवाज जीत गई ।


तभी तो उसके 'पाश' में वंधा वह क्रिस्टी की तरफ बढा । मुह से भैडिए की भी गुर्राहट निक्ली---बैइन्ताह सुन्दर हो तुम । गजब की सेक्सी । लड़की, तेरी आंखें बहुत चमकदार हैं मगर इनमे भरी हुई ये "ज्पोति' मुझे पसंद नहीं । मुझे पसंद है-वेजान आंखें । जिनमें चमक तो हो, मगर ज्योति न हो । कंचे जैसी आंखें । वे ही पसंद हैं मुझे ।"


" व--बिनम्र।। बिनम्र ।।" भयभीत क्रिस्टी नजरें उसके चेहरे पर जमाये, सहमी हुई दरवाजे की तरर्फ सरक रही थी---'क-क्या हो गया है तुम्हें? ये तुम क्या कह रहे हो?" 



दांत पीसते विनम्र ने कहा'--'"तू यह जानना चाहती है न कि मैंने बिदु की हत्या क्यों की? तो सुन-मुझे मरते वक्त किसी लड़की का जिन्दगी के लिए छटपटाना बहुत अच्छा लगता है । मैं वो रोमांचकारी मंजर एक बार फिर देखना चाहता हूं लड़की । तेरी ये सुराहीदार गर्दन कुछ और लम्बी हो जाएगी । आ । मैं तेरी गर्दन दबा दूं ।"

----------


## anita

भयाक्रांत क्रिस्टी चीख पड़ी---“वचाओ...... .बचाओं!"' 


उसी क्षण ।


किसी ने कमरे का बंद दरवाजा बहुत जोर से पीटा ।


साथ ही एक मर्दानी दहाड़ गूंजी-----"दरवाजा खोलो ।।"
परन्तु ।।


अब विनम्र पर किसी आवाज का कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ा ।।


किसी 'बाहरी' आवाज को अब मानो वह सुन ही नहीं पा रहा था ।।



दिलो-दिमाग और पूरे वजूद पर अब केवल एक ही आवाज का कब्जा था।।


उस आवाज का, जो उसके जेहन में गूंज रही थी । जो बार--बार 'लडकी' को मारने के लिए प्रेरित कर रही थी ।


दरवाजे के उस तरफ़ से नाटे की आवाज सुनकर क्रिस्टी के हौंसले में थोड़ा इजाफा हुआ ।


दरवाजा खोलने के लिए वह उस तरफ़ झपटी ही थी कि विनम्र कबूतरी पर झपटने वाले बाज की तरह लपका । अगले पल-क्रिस्टी की नाजुक गर्दन उसके मजबूत हाथों की गिरफ्त में थी ।

----------


## anita

क्रिस्टी छटपटाई ।


वह उसकी गिरफ्त से निकलने की कोशिश कर रही थी । मुह से "गूं-गूं'' की आवाज निकलने लगी ।


दरवाजा अब जुनूनी अवस्था में पीटा जाने लगा था । मानो उसे तोड़ डालने की केशिश की जा रही तो । मर्दानी आवाजं के साथ ही अब एक जनानी आवाज भी बार-बार दरवाजा खोलने के लिए चिल्लाने लगी । वह आवाज मारिया की थी मगर, विनम्र पर जरा भी फर्क नहीं पड़ा । उस शख्स पर फर्क पड़ना भी क्था था जिसे वे आवाजे सुनाई ही नहीं दे रही थी ।

अपनी ही दुनियां मे खोया था वह । क्रिस्टी की गर्दन दबाता, दांत , भींचे कह रहा था---"हां । अब अा रहा है मजा । वाह । क्या तड़पन है तेरी । तड़प । और तड़प । वाहा ।। तेरी ये बाहर को उबलती हुई आखै कितनी आकर्षक लग रही हैं । देख, तेरी जीभ बाहर निकल अाई है । कुत्ते की जीभ की तरह लटक रही है ये । वाह ! क्या मंजर है । कुतिया ही तो है तू ! तुझे मर जाना चाहिए । तू इसी लायक है । तू इसी लायक है ।

बार--बार यही शब्द दोहराता विनम्र अपने हाथो की पकड मजबूत और मजबूत करता चला गया ।


और फिर ।


" क्रिस्टी के हाथ-पांव ढीले पड़ गए । कोई छटपटाहट बाकी नहीं रही गई उनमें ।। गर्दन खरगोश की गर्दन की तरह उसके हाथों के बीच झूलती रह गई ।।
विनम्र ने जब राख हुआ चेहरा, फ़टी हुई आंखें और लटकी हूई जीभ देखी तो मस्तिष्क को झटका सा लगा ।


बडी तेजी से उसके बजूद पर हाबी जुनून सा उतरता चला गया । ऐसा महसूस किया उसने जिस्म के अंदर से कोई परछाई निकलकर अभी-अभी बाहर गई हो ।


क्रिस्टी की गर्दन को अपने हाथो में देखकर यूं चौंका जैसे अपनी हथेली पर रखे दहकते अंगारे को देखकर चौंका हो ।


"है भगवान ।"' दिमाग में वाक्य कौधें-----"ये क्या हो गया? कैसे हो गया? क्या कर डाला मैंने ? "

----------


## anita

घबराकर उसने क्रिस्टी की गर्दन से हाथ हटा लिए ।


लाश 'धाड' की आवाज के साथ फर्श पर जा गिरी ।


अब वह फटी-फटी आंखों से लाश को देख रहा था । हेरानियां ही हैरानियां थी उसके चेहरे पर ।


दिमाग मे उसकी अपनी आवाज गूंज रही थी----'तूने एक और हत्या कर डाली विनम्र बिंदू की तरह तुने इस लड़की को भी मार डाला ।'


पहली बार ध्यान बंद दरवाजे पर पड़ रही चोटों पर गया ।


कानो में मारिया और नाटे की आवाजें घुसी ।


याद अाया------वह यहाँ ब्लैक मेलर को दो करोड रुपये देने आ्या था । "लडकी ने उसे लुभाने की केशिश की और ........ उसके बाद का सब कुछ उसे एक स्वप्न की तरह याद था । स्वन टूटा तो मरी हुई लडकी की गर्दन हाथों में झूल रही थी ।


वह समझ गया---दरवाजे के उस पार लड़की के साथी हैं ।


दरवाजा तोड़ने की कोशिश वही कर रहे है ।


अगर वह उनके हाथ पड़ गया तो मारा जाएगा या जेल की हवा खायेगा । बौखलाकर उसने चारो तरफ़ देखा----तलाश किसी ऐसी खिडकी की थी जिसके के जरिए कमरे से भाग सके मगर, ऐसा काई रास्ता नहीं था । खिड़की थी जरूर लेकिन उस पर मंजबूत ग्रिल लगी हुई थी । और फिर उसने सोचा'-"भागने से क्या होगा? इसके साथियों ने उसे इसकी हत्या करते देख लिया है । वे पुलिस को सब कुछ बता देगे ।

----------


## anita

बिज्जू के द्वारा खीचें गए फोटो भी हैं उनके पास ।

फोटुओं के सामने अाने का मतलब है------उसका खेल खत्म ।


नहीं । वह खेल इतनी आसानी से खत्म नहीं होने देगा ।


कुछ करना होगा ।क्या कर सकता है ? 


एक ही रास्ता है---किसी भी तरह फोटो हासिल किए जाये ।



विनम्र इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा ही था कि वातावरण में' धड़ाम की जोरदार आवाज गूंजी ।


किवाड़ क्रमरे कै फर्श पर आगिरा था।



किसी भी खतरे का मुकाबला करने के लिए विनम्र ने जेब से रिवॉल्बर निकाल लिया ।


एक चार फुटा शख्स ओंर वेहद मोटी औरत उसके सामने थे । चेहरे पर दहशत लिए चौखट के उस पार खड़े वे फ़टी-फटो आंखी से लड़की कीलाश को देख रहे थे । लाश के देखते ही देखते नाटे पर जाने कैसा जुनून सवार हुआ कि विनम्र की तरफ देखता हुआ दहाड उठ-----" तुने -मेरी बीवी को मार डाला हरामजादे ! मेरी क्रिस्टी को मार डाला तूने ?"


नाटा गेंडै की तरह गुर्राकर उसपर झपटा ।।

गुस्से की ज्यादती के कारण उसे विनम्र के हाथ में मौजूद रिवॉल्बर तक नजर नहीं आया था ।

----------


## anita

और ......


बौखलाहट में हां -- उसे विनम्र की बौखलाहट ही कही जाएगी । अंगुली ने ट्रेगर दबा दिया ।


" धांय ।"


सारा मकान दहल उठा ।


एक दहकता शोला नाटे के दिल में धुस गया ।


उस वक्त हबा में था । हबा में ही पलटियां सी खाई और मुंह से निकली अंतिम चीख के फर्श पर पर पड़े किबाड़ पर जा गिरा ।।

मारिया ने जा नाटे का जब यह हाल देखा तो दरवाजे ही पर सै "बचाओ बचाओ' चीखती हुई पलटक्रर लॉबी की तरफ भागी ।।।


विनम्र चीखा ---" रूक जाओं ! भागने की कोशिश की तो गोली मार दूंगा ! "


जहां की तहां खड़ी रह गयी मारिया ।।

यु जैसे जादुके जोर से स्थिर कर दी गई हो ।
भला मरने से कौन नहीं बचना चाहता । विनम्र के बगैर कुछ कहे उसने समर्पण की मुद्रा में दोनो हाथ हवा में उठा दिए ।



उसकी इस हरकत पर विनम्र का हौंसला बढ़ा । हुक्म सा दिया'---" मेरी तरफ़ घूमो!"

----------


## anita

मारिया ने आदेश का पालन किया ।


उफ्फ! मौत का खौफ क्या होता है, अगर किसी को यह देखना होगो इस वक्त मारिया के चेहरे को देखे।।।


पूरी तरह निस्तेज । बेजान । कान्ति विहीन चेहरा ।

श्मशान की राख-सी उड़ती नजर आ रही थी यहाँ ।


ब्लेड मारा जाए तो खून का एक कतरा तक बरामद न हो सके ।


मारिया जीवित थी मगर आंखों मे जीवन का कोई चिन्ह नजर नहीं आ रहा था । उसकी इस हालत ने विनम्र में साहस का संचार किया ।


रिवॉल्वर उसी पर ताने धीरे धीरे उसकी तरफ बढा ।


मारिया को वह यमराज के दूत से कम नजर नहीं आ रहा था ।


वह, जो आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता उसके नजदीक बेहद नजदीक आ गया ।


उस वक्त मारिया के जिस्म ने खून की जगह मौत का खौफ़ गर्दिश कर रहा था जब विनम्र ने रिवॉल्वर की दहकती नाल उसके माथे के बीचों-बीच रख कर कहा---“बिज्जू द्धारा खींचे गए फोटो और उनके निगेटिब्ज कहां है ?"


मरने से बचने की अभिलाषा ने मारिया से कहलवाया ।

" म- मेरे 'बार' में । बार में मौजुद मेरे पर्सनल बेडरुम में ।।"
" बस करो.. बस करो। प्लीज ।" इलैक्ट्रीक शॉक्स ने चक्रधर चौबे को मानो तोड़ डाला------"कुबूल करता हूं । विंदु की हत्या मैंने ही की है । मैंने ही गला दबाकर मारा था उसे ।"

----------


## anita

" क्यो?" टमाटर खाते गोडास्कर ने पूछा ।


"कारण वही है जिस तक तुम पहले ही पहुंच चुके हो ।" इलेक्ट्रिक चेयर पर बैठा चक्रधर चौबे हाल वैहाल हो चुका----"मैं उसकी हत्या के ईल्जाम में विनम्र को फंसाना चाहता था ताकि मुकम्मल
'भारद्वाज कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी" उसी तरह मेरे कब्जे में आ जाए जिस तरह मेरे द्वारा विनम्र को सोंपने से पहले थी ।"


"अगर तुम यही स्थिति बहाल करना चाहते थे तो विनम्र को सौंपी ही क्यों थी? सारा होल्ड तो तुम्हारा था ही ।
विनम्र को अपने नीचे काम करने पर मजबूर कर सकते थे ।"



" ब-बताता है । सव कुछ बता दूंगा । मगर प्लीज, पहले उसे वहाँ से हटा दो । मैं और नहीं सह सकता ।" कहने के साथ उसने गर्दन से उस कांस्टेबल की तरफ इशारा किया जो इलेक्ट्रिक मशीन के नजदीक खड़ा था ।



गोडास्कर के इशारे पर बार--बार बहीं चक्रधर चौबे को इलैक्ट्रिक शाक दे रहा था ।




गोडास्कर ने अपने उस हाथ से कांस्टेबल को मशीन से दूर हटने का इशारा किया जिसमें टमाटर था ।


कांस्टेबल एक तरफ हट गया ।।



गोडास्कर ने टमाटर में एक और "बुड़क' मारने के साथ कहा----"चालू हो जाओं मामा जानी ।"


"विनम्र के पिता यानी मेरे जीजा की मौत के बाद व्यापार को सम्भालने वाला क्योकि कोई और नहीं था इसलिए मुझें मौका मिला । अगर ये कहूं तब भी गलत नहीं होगा, जिस तरह बिल्ली के भाग्य से कभी-कभी छींका टूट जाता है । उसी तरह जमा-जमाया बिजनेस मेरी झोली में अा गिरा था । खुद को बहन और भांजे का सबसे वड़ा शुभचिन्तक दर्शाया और मुकम्मल कंस्ट्रक्शन कम्पनी का मालिक वन बैठा । मुझे उस वक्त विनम्र को पालने-पोसने और पड़ाने-लिखाने में कोई बुराई नजर नहीं अाई । अाज कह सकता हूं ---मैं दूरदर्शिता से काम नहीं ले सका या । पहला झटका तब लगा जब विनम्र जवान हो गया । अमेरिका से बिजनेस मेनेजमेन्ट का कोर्स करके वापस अाया । कुंती कहने लगी--------" भैया वह वक्त अा गया है जब हमे विनम्र की अमानत उसे सोंप देनी चाहिए । वहुत मेहनत कर ली आपने । अब आपके आराम का बक्त्त अाया है । विनम्र मेहनत बनेगा और अाप चेन से लाइफ़ इन्जॉय करेगे । मैं कुंती की इस किस्म के बातो को सुनकर टालता रहा मगर कब तक टाल सकता था? उन बातों को ज्यादा अनसुनी करने का मतलब था-मेरी नीयत पर कुंती को शक हो जाना । एक दिन ऐसा आ ही गया जब मुझें सारी बागडोर विनम्र को सौंपनी पड़ी । उस वक्त भी ज्यादा झटका नहीं लगा था ।

----------


## anita

कारण

विनम्र की यह कहना था---"काम भले ही मैं देखूंगा । मामा असली मालिक आप ही रहेगे ।" मेरा दिल उस वक्त गदगद हौगया था ।।।
सोचा था---कमान विनम्र को सौंपकर मैं कोई ज्यादा बड़ी भूल नहीं कर रहा हूं ।' बहरहाल, एक दिन बाप को भी बेटे के जबान हो जाने पर सव कुछ उसी के हवाले करना होता है मगर थीरे-धीरे मेरी समझ में यह अाता चला गया'----बातो और 'प्रैक्टिकल‘ में बड़ा फर्क होता है । मैं यह नहीं कहूंगा कि विनम्र या कुंती ने मुझे उपेक्षित किया ।। बस यूं समझो-उपेक्षित होता चला गया मैं । बात स्वाभाविक भी थी । कम्पनी का मालिक तो बहीं होता है जो मालिक बाले काम करे । वे सारे काम विनम्र कर रहा था । सो, स्टाफ की नजरों मैं बही मालिक था । अब किसी की आखों में मैं अपने लिए वह सम्मान नहीं देखता था जो देख पाने की आदत मालिक रहते पड़ गई थी। वस । ऐसे ही हालात मुझे कचोटने लगे मालिक का सम्मान पाने की इच्छा बलवती होती चली गई यह काम तभी हो सकता था जब्र विनम्र न रहे । झूठ नहीं बोलूंगा ।। । कई बार विनम्र की हत्या करने का ख्याल भी दिमाग मे आया परन्तु अंजाम देने का साहस न जुटा सका । उस दिन मैंने अपने षडृयंत्र का ताना-बाना बुन लिया । जिस दिन एक -स्टाफ मेम्बऱ से पता लगा-नागपाल ने विनम्र को ओबराय में बुलाया है और बतोर रिश्वत बह उसे लडकी पेश करने वाला है । मैंन सोचाे -खांत्मा विनम्र का नहीं, लड़की का करना चाहिए इस तरीके से कि हत्या के इल्जाम मैं विनम्र फंस जाए । उसके बाद मैंने जो कुछ जैसे किया, वह तुम जानते ही हो ।" इतना कहकर चक्रधर शांत होगया ।



“फिर भी बताओ-कैसे, क्या किया?"


"मैँ अपने कमरे के दरवाजे के "की होल' से सुईट के दरवाजे पर नजर रखे हुए था । ज्यादा विस्तार में न जाकर अगर केवल यह बता दू तो शायद आपके लिए काफी होगा कि आधे घंटे के अंदर मैं विनम्र के वापस जाने पर चौंका था । क्योंकि जो दावत बिदू के रुप मैं उसे दी गई थी वह इतनी जल्दी खत्म नहीं होनी चाहिए थी । यह तो मुझे बाद में पता लगा----विनम्र ने विदु की दावत ठुकरा दी थी । तव बाद अाया सुईट से निकलते वक्त विनम्र थोडा भन्नाया हुआ था । उस ववत मैंने इस बात पर बस ध्यान नहीं दिया था । देता भी कैसे? दिमाग तो अपने प्लान को कामयाब करने में उलझा हुआ था । उसी के तहत सुईट के दरवाजे पर पहुचा । कालबेल बजाई । बिंदू ने दरवाजा खोला था । अपने सामने एक अजनबी को देखकर अभी, वह ठीक से चौंकी भी नहीं थी कि मैंने झपटकर उसकी गर्दन दबा दी और तभी छोडा़ जब वह मर चुकी थी ।।

----------


## anita

जब वह मर चुकी । हत्या के वाद सोचा---पुलिस को उसकी गर्दन से मेरी अगुलियों के निशान मिल जायेगे । बाथरूम में गया । एक टॉवल लाया । लाश की गर्दन से अपनी अंगुली के निशान साफ किए और फिर गर्दन के चारों तरफ इस तरह लपेट दिया जेसे हत्या उसी से दवाकर की गई हो ।"




" बिज्जु-तुम्हारे पंजे में कैसे फंस गया?"



"बात तब की है जब में बिंदू की लाश पर टांबल लपेट रहा था ।" ' चक्रधर चौबे इस तरह कहता चला गया जैेसे यह सव कहना उसकी मजबूरी हो-----"परछाई सी सुईट के बेडरूम से निकलकर मुख्य द्वार की तरफ लपकी । मैं चौंका । वह डरा जा था । इतना काफी था-उसने मेरे हाथो से होती बिंदू की हत्या देखी है । मैं झपटा । जेब से डोरी निकलकर उसके गले में डाली और…

'एक मिनट । गोडारकर ने टोका । सारा टमाटर गडप किया ओंर पूछा…"डोरी तुम्हारी जेब में कहाँ से आगई?"



"घ-घर से लेकर चला था ।" चक्रधर चौबे थोडा गड़बड़ाया ।


टिमाटर चबाते गोडास्कर ने अगला सवाल पूछा ।


" किसलिए?"


"म-मेरा इरादा बिंदू को उसी डोरी से खत्म करने का था । "


' "मगर खत्म किया विज्जू को ?"

----------


## anita

" हां । "


"ओंर बिदू की ईह लीला हाथों से समाप्त कर दी?"

"वता चूका हूं । "


"बता तो चुके हो मामा जानी मगर बात जम नहीं रहीं ।" इन शब्दों के साथ गोडास्कर कुर्सी से खड़ा होगया ।


चक्रधर चौबे के मुंह से लड़खड़ाती आवाज निकली-----" मतलब?"



'"मामला थोड़ा उल्टा बल्कि थोड़ा नहीं पूरा का पूरा ही उल्टा हो गया है ।" कहने के साथ गौडास्कर ने टॉर्चर रूम मैं चहलकदमी सी शुरू कर दी । जेब से ट्रपल फाईव का चॉकलेट निकालता हुआ बोला------ "डोरी का इस्तेमाल तुम्हें बिंदू को मारने में करना चाहिए था , बकौल आपके जैसा कि सोचकर गए थे क्योंकि उसका मर्डर करते वक्त तुम शान्त दिमाग थे । मानसिक रूप से मर्डर करने के लिए तैयार थे । तुम्हें मालूम था-दृरवाजा खुलेगा । सामने बिंदू होगी ।
उसका क्रियाकर्म करना है । गोडास्कर के ख्याल से तो डोरी उस वक्त हाथ में तैयार होनी चाहिए थी क्योकि उसे लाये ही बिंदू पर इस्तेमाल करने के लिए थे मगर यूज नहीं की और फिर यूज की तो वहां के जहां उसे यूज करने का होश ही नहीं होना चाहिए था । बिज्जू का कत्ल अचानक करना पड़ा । हड़बड़ाहट में करना पड़ा । तुम्हरि पास डोरी निकालने का वक्त कहाँ रहा होगा उस वक्त । उसका कल्ल भी हाथों से होना चाहिए था । बिंदू का डोरी से । यहां सब उल्टा-पुल्टा है । नहीं ।" उसने चाकलेट में बूड़क मारने के साथ कहा---"बात ज़मी नहीं दोस्त । इसने कोई पेच है ।" चक्रधर चौबे के चेहरे पर हवाईयां उड़ने लगी थी । बोला------" जो मैंने किया या हालत ने मुझसे कराया बह बता रहा हूं। अब आपको यह जम नहीं रहा तो इसमे मैं क्या कर सकता हूं ?"


" जानता हूं मामा जानी, तुम कुछ नहीं कर सकते । करना तो सब कुछ गोडास्कर को ही पड़ेगा । खैर !! ये बताओ-उसके बाद क्या हुआ? तुम्हें कब और कैसे पता लगा कि विज्जू ने फोटो खींचे हैं?''


"भागते वक्त कैमरा उसके हाथ में था जो उसकी मौत से पहले ही क्रापेंट पर गिर क्या था । उसे देखने के बाद कुछ भी समझने की जरूरत बाकी नहीं रह गई थी । मैंने कैमरा उठाया । शटर खौला । रील निकालकर अपनी जेब के हवाले की और कैमरा बंद करके बिज्जू की जेब से ठूंस दिया । उसके बाद अाप जानते ही हैं, बिज्जू की लाश को ।

----------


## anita

"रील कहाँ है?" गोडास्कर ने चाकलेट 'कुतरी' ।



"उसे मैं जला चुका हूं ।" चौबे के पास जवाब तैयार था ।


"शाबास । काफी अच्छा जवाब सोच रखा था । यहां अाकर तुमने गोडस्कर की बधिया बैठा दी । अागे बड़ने के सारे रास्ते बंद कर दिए ।"


" क्या मतलब?"



"मतलब सीधा है मामा जानी । काफी घुटे हुए हो तुम । पहले ही सोच चुके हो----जो बयान टॉर्चर चेयर पर दिया है, कोर्ट के कटघरे में खड़े होकर उस सबसे मुकर जाना है । एक ही बात कहनी है-हवालात में तुमने जो कुछ कहा पुलिस ने टॉर्चर करके जबरदस्ती कहलवाया था । यह सब झूठ है और.... .यह सब सच है, यह साबित करने बाला गौडास्कर के पास कोई प्रूफ नहीं होगा । नहीं मामा जानी, गोडास्कर इतना वड़ा गधा नहीं है । तुम्हें कोर्ट में पेश करने से पहले गोडास्कर के पास इस बयान को सच साबित करने बाला प्रूफ होगा ताकि तुम मुकर ना सको और प्रूफ बिज्जू द्वारा खींचे गए फोटुओं से शानदार क्रोई हो नहीं सकता । नतीजा ये ---- तुम्हें बताना होगा, फोटो या रील कहां हैं?"


"कह चुका है । रील मैने जला दी । भला ऐसी चीज को छोड़ता ही क्यों जो मेरे गले का फंदा वन सकती थी?"

"'हवलदार ।" गोडास्कर ने इलैक्ट्रानिक मशीन के नजदीक खडे़ शख्स को पुकारा ।




"यस सर ।" वह मुस्तेद था ।


"समझ ही गए होगें , मामा जानी को खुराक की जरूरत है ।"

----------


## anita

समझ चक्रधर चौबे भी गया गोडास्कर क्या कह रहा है । उधर हवलदार मशीन के स्वीच की तरफ बढा इधर आतंकित चौबे चीख पड़ा।


" प प्लीज । ऐसा मत करो गोडास्कर । मैं सच कह रहा हूं । रील मेरे पास नहीँ हैे ।"


अागे के शब्द चीख में तब्दील हो गए । सारा शरीर विधुत तरंगों से थरथरा उठा था ।


उसके बाद तो मानो यह सिलसिला ही चल पड़ा । हवलदार इलेैक्ट्रिक शाक दे रहा था । चक्रधर चौबे बार-बार कह रहा धा-‘रील मेरे पास नहीं है हूँ चाकलेट खाते गेडास्कर को रील चाहिए थी । रील जव चक्रधर चौबे पर थी ही नहीं तो वे कहां से देता?


अंतत: 'चीखता-चिल्लाता' चौबे बेहोश हो गया ।


यहीं वक्त था जब हवालात का दरवाजा खुला ।। दौलतराम नजर
अाया ।।।



गोडास्कर उस पर घुड़का----" तुं कहां था वे?"



"आप ही ने तो भेजा था सर । फिंगर प्रिंटृस एक्सपर्ट के पास ।"



"औह ।। हां । याद अाया । क्या खबर लाया वहां से?"

----------


## anita

दौलतराम जानता था…यह गोडास्कर की स्टाईल है, वरना याद उसे सव रहता था । बोला----"रिपोर्ट अापकी मेज पर रखी है सर ।"


‘रिपोर्ट वहां है तो गोडास्कर यहां क्या कर रहा है? ' कहने के साथ बुलडोजर-सा दरवाजा की तरफ लुढ़का ।



कुछ देर बाद उसकी टेबल पर रखा टेबल लेम्म अॉन था । वह फिंगर चिप्स चबाता हुआ कुर्सी पर बैठा रिपोर्ट का अध्ययन कर रहा था ।।।
एकाएक उसने अपना भारी-भरकम चेहरा उपर उठाया । मेज के उस पार सावधान की मुद्रा में खडे़ दौलतराम से कहा ।



"इस बार तो गोडास्कर भी गच्चा खा गया दौलतराम?”



"ग-गच्चा? और अाप! नहीं सर । मैं नहीं मान सकता ।"



"अबे जब गोडास्कर ही मान रहा है तो तेरे मान लेने से कौन सा तेरी शान घट जाएगी ।"



" ज- जी ?" वह सकपकाया ।



" इलैक्ट्रिक चेयर पर पड़ा जो शख्स कुछ देर पहले हाय-हा्य कर रहा था, कातिल बह नहीं है ।"



"क-वया बात कर रहे है सर?" दौलतराम उछल पड़ा -----"मैं नहीं मान सकता । आपसे और गलती । हो ही नहीं. . .




"हो चुकी है दौलत राम । गल्ती तो हो चुकी है और हो भी गई है तो अनर्थ नहीं हो गया । गोडास्कर भी इंसान है है आसमान से उतरा फरिश्ता नहीं है । इंसान तो साला है ही गलतियों का पुतला ।"

----------


## anita

"मगर सर, इतनी बड्री बात आप कह किस वेस पर रहे है?”



"बेस सामने पड़ा है गोडास्कर के । ये रिपोर्ट । सुईट के अंदर से नागपाल की अंगुलियों के निशान मिले है।। बिंदू के निशान मिले है । बिनम्र और बिज्जू के निशान मिले हैं ।। नहीं मिले है तो मामा जानी के निशान नहीं मिले है । एक ही मतलब हैं इस बात का । यह शख्स सुईट के अंदर गया ही नहीं । गया होता तो कहीं न कहीं से निशान जरूर मिलते ।"



" सर । हो सकता है उसने अपने निशान मिटा दिए हो ?"


'"मिटाता तो मिटाने के निशान होते ।वे भी नहीं हैं उस पोजीशन में इन चारों के निशान भी कहीं न कहीं से मिटे हुए जरुर होने चाहिएं थे । नहीं दौलतराम । गोडास्कर मान ही नहीं सकता कि मामा जानी सुईट गए थे ।"




"तो फिर उन्होंने हत्याएं करनी क्यों कुबूल कर ली ?"




"गोडास्कर तुझे इलाक्ट्रिक चेयर पर बैठ देता है । दो चार झटकों से ज्यादा झटके नहीं देने पड़ेंगें । गोडास्कर तेरे सामने खडा होगा और तू कुबूल कर लेगा कि कि तूने गोडास्कर का कत्ल एक साल पहले करके दो गज जमीन के नीचे दफना चुका है ।"

----------


## anita

दौलतराम के जिस्म में झुरझुरी-सीं दौड़ गई बोला---"कह तो आप ठीक रहे हैं सर ।"


"अब दूसरी ठीक बात सुन ।"
" सुनाइए ! "



"बिज्जू का कत्ल भी मामा जानी ने नहीं किया ।"



"तो मामा जानी ने किया क्या है सर?"



"उस पर खोपडी बाद में घुमाएंगे । फिलहाल किस्सा इस रिपोर्ट का है । रिपोर्ट कह रही है…कैमरे पर भी मामा जानी की अंगुलियों का कोई निशान नहीं है । जबकि कहलवा तो गौडास्कर ने उससे यह भी लिया है कि विज्जू का कत्ल करने के बाद उसके कैमरे से रील उसी ने निकाली थी । जो गोडास्कर ने चाहा, कहता गया वेचारा । अटका बहां जंहा मजबूरी थी ।।। रील जव उसके पास है ही नहीं तो दे कहाँ से देता ?"




"तो रोल किस पर है सर ?"


" किसी लड़की पर !"


" लड़की पर?"



"कैमरे पर बिज्जूके अलावा केवल एक लड़की की अगुलियों कै निशान है "

----------


## anita

" बिन्दू के अलावा इस केस में और कौन-सी लडकी आ घुसी?"




" म-मारिया ।" गोडास्कर मेज पर जोरदार घुसा मारने के साथ एक झटके से खडा हो गया--'"मारिया ही हो सकती है वहां या उसकी वहन । क्या नाम था उसका? शायद क्रिस्टी । गोडास्कर को उन दोनों की अंगुलियों के निशाने लेने होंगे ।"


"इस वक्त सर?"


"क्यों इस बत्त क्या हुआ ?"


"रात कै बारह बज रहै है ।"


"तू बार-बार भूल जाता है दौलतराम ? याद रखा कर । पुलिस वालो की ड्यूटी चीबीस घंटे की होती है । तू यहीं रह ।। सीट सम्भाल गौडास्कर की । गोडास्कर मारिया बार, यूं गया और यूं अाया ।" कहने के बाद दौलतराम को वह अफिस के दरबाजे से बाहर निकलता नज़र अाया । उसे यूं लगा-जैसे नजदीक से हबा का झोंका गुजरा हो ।" य-यकीन करो मेरा ! मेरा यकीन करो मेरा ! " पीले जर्द चेहरे बाली
मारिया का लहजा कांप रहा था--"मैंने सब कुछ तुम्हें दे दिया है । निगेटिब्ज की पूरी रील और सारे पोजिटिव । अब इन फोटुओं का मेरे पास कोई प्रिन्ट नहीं है ।"


रिवॉल्वर उसके मस्तक पर रखै विनम्र गुर्राया--"अगर इनमे से एक भी फोटो का एक भी प्रिंट तेरे पास निकल आया तो. . .



"नहीं निकलेगा । कसम खाकर कह सकती हूं ।। सव तुम्हें सौंप दिए है ।"

----------


## anita

इस वक्त वे "मारिया बार' के बेसमेन्ट में स्थित मारिया के पर्सनल बेडरूम में अामने-सामने खड़े थे ।। सच्चाई ये है कि बिनम्र को अब इस खेल में आनन्द अा रहा था है अानन्द आने का कारण था-मारिया की हालत ।


बह तो यह सोचा करता था कि अगर किसी पर रिवॉल्वर तान दिया जाए तो उसकी सिटृटी-पिटृटी गुम हो जाएगी मगर हालत इतनी बदतर भी हो सकती है जितनी मारिया की थी , ऐसी कल्पना कभी नहीं कर पाया था । बिंदू ओर क्रिस्टी के कत्ल उससे किसी और ताकत ने कराए थे । नाटे को हडबडी मे गोली मार बैठा था । मारिया के मस्तक पर हालात ने रिवॉत्वर रखवाया था ।


उस वक्त बह और करता भी क्या मगर, उसके बाद के सारे खेल ने उसे आनन्दित कर दिया था । मारिया के चेहरे पर मौत के खौफ की कालिख देखी थी उसने ।


रिवॉल्वर की नोक पर मारिया को मकान से बाहर निकाला । गेलरी में खडी वैन की ड्राईविंग सीट पर बैठाया । उसकी कनपटी पर रिवॉल्वर रखकर बगल वाली सीट पर बैठ गया था । उसने कहा’-"गाडी स्टार्ट कर ।" तो उसने स्टार्ट कर दी । इतना ही नहीं, सारे रास्ते उसके आदेशों का इस तरह पालन करती रही जैसे सर्कस में रिंग मास्टर के कोडे़ पर शेर करता है ।


वेन उसके अादेश पर मारिया बार के बाहर रुकी ।।


ग्यारह बज चुके थे ।


बार बंद हो चुका था । स्टाफ़ का कोई आदमी नहीं था यहां और फिर जिस 'शराफत' के साथ मारिया उसे अपने बेडरूम में लाई । एक ही बार के कहने पर सारे पोजिटिब्ज और निगेटिव की रील सोंप दी ।


उससे बिनप्र को लगा---"सब कुछ कितनी आसानी से हो गया । बह सब कुछ जिसके बारे में यकीन ही नहीं थी ।। जिस काम के बह दो करोड तो क्या, उससे कई गुना ज्यादा तक खर्च करने को तेयार था बह फ्री में हो गया ।

कितने आराम से ।


दो करोड से भरी अटैची अभी भी वेन से पड़ीं थी ।

----------


## anita

ये खूब रही । भला इससे आसान रास्ता और क्या हो सकता है? 


चाहे जिसके सिर पर रिबॉल्बर रखो और चाहे जो करा लो ।



वस ।।



थोड़ी सी हिम्मत की जरुरत होती है ।
उसे यकीन था…मारिया सच बोल रही है ।



सब कुछ सौप चुकी है उसे । कुछ छुपाने या झूठ बोलने की स्थिति में ही कहां थी बेचारी? 


अब विनम्र के सामने समस्या थी तो केवल एक ।


मारिया का क्या करें? 


जीवित कैसे छोड सकता था उसे? 


छोड़ने का मतलब था----अब तक के किए-कराए धरे पर पानी फेर देना ।


उस जैसी 'गवाह’ को भला कैसे छोड़ा जा सकता था । जबकि वह बेचारी उसके रिवॉल्वर की नोंक पर नाची ही अपनी जान बचाने के लिए थी । वह वच नहीं सकती थी । विनम्र को इस बात का अफसोस था ।

----------


## anita

हालात को शायद मारिया ने भी अच्छी तरह 'रीड' कर लिया था । तभी तो कहा-----" व-- विनम्र मैं तुमसे वादा करती हूं --आज ही रात से शहर और फिर यह देश ही छोड़ दूंगी । कहीं और जाकर बस जाऊंगी । किसी ऐसी जगह जहां इण्डियन पुलिस के हाथ कभी मुझ तक न पहुच सकें?" मुस्करा उठा विनम्र !!


मरने के डर से किस कदर डर गई है बेचारी । सोचा-------" हां , एक सूरत इसे जीवित छोड़ देनेे की हो सकती है ।" बाएं हाथ में मोजूद फोटो और रील जेब में सरकाए ही थे कि…


बंद दरवाजे पर दस्तक पड़ी ।


दोनों उछल पड़े । पलक भी नहीं झपकी थी कि विनम्र के चेहरे पर भी मारिया जैसा खौफ उभर अाया ।


" क-कौन हो सकता है?" फुसफुसाकर विनम्र ने पूछा ।



मारिया बेचारी के हलक से तो आबाज तक न निकल सकी । इशारे ही से 'पता--नहीं' कहा ।


विनम्र ने रिवॉल्वर से इशारा किया-------" पूछो ।। "


मारिया पूरी ताकत लगाने के बाद हलक से आवाज़ निकाल सकी । । "क-कौन है?"

"गोडास्कर ।" यह आवाज गडगड़ाती हुई विजली बनकर दोनों पर गिरी ।


उस विनम्र की हालत देखने लायक थी जो बस एक ही पल पहले कामयाबी के कधों पर सवार होकर झूम रहा था ।


बुरी तरह हड़बड़ा गया बह । चेहरे पर हवाईयां उड़ने लगी । जिस्म जूडी के मरीज की मानिन्द कांप रहा था ।

----------


## anita

एक चीख के साथ मारिया कटे वृक्ष सी गिरी ।।




उधर, फायर की आवाज ने मानो तहलका सा मचा दिया ।



"क्या हो रहा है अंदर?" गोडास्कर की इस दहाड़ के साथ यूं लगा जैसे दरवाजे से हाथी टकराया हो ।


विनम्र समझ गया----वह गोडास्कर का विशाल जिस्म होगा ।।


एक ही 'बार' में दरवाजा चरमरा गया ।


दूसरा 'वार हुआ ।



विनम्र को इस यकीन ने दहला दिया कि दरवाजा गोडास्कर का "तीसरा" वार नहीं झेल पाएगा ।


झपटकर खुद को दरवाजे के नजदीक दीवार से सटा लिया । 'तीसरे वार' पर किबाड़ का उपरी हिस्सा चौखट से अलग हो गया ।



चौथे वार पर उसे बेडरूम के अंदर गिर पड़ना था । विनम्र को कुछ और नहीं सूझा तो हाथ बड़ाकर 'डंडाला' खोल दिया ।


बाहर से गोडास्कर ने पूरी ताकत लगाकर 'चौथा वार' किया था मगर किवाड "सड़ाक' से खुल गया ।

----------


## anita

झोंक में यह फर्श पर पड़ी मारिया के ऊपर जा गिरा ।


विनम्र पलक झपकते ही कमरे से बाहर निकला । यह काम इतनी तेजी के साथ किया था कि गोडास्कर उसे देख न सके । उसे दिखै भी तो केवल पीठ दिखे । जबकि हकीकत ये है----गोडास्कर उसकी पीठ तक नहीं देख पाया था । मारिया के जिस्म से ठोकर खाकर मुंह के वल गिरा था बह ।
जब तक सम्भलकर उठा । पलटा । तव तक "धाड़' की आवाज के साथ दरवाजा बंद हो चुका था । गोडास्कर ने अपने हाथ में मौजूद रिवाल्वर से फायर किया । गोली बंद किवाड़ पर टकराकर रह गई हालांकि वंह अगले ही पल झपटकर दरवाजे पर पहुच चुका था मगर तव तक दरवाजा बाहर से बंद किया जा चुका था । ऊपर की तरफ से चौखट से अलग हो गया दरवाजा जब केवल अंदर की तरफ खींचकर तोड़ा जा सकता था । मगर काफी टटोलने के बावजूद गोडास्कर को किवाड़ में ऐसी कोई चीज हाथ नहीं लगी जिसे पकड़कर उसे अपनी तरफ खींच सके ।।


कंधे के जैसे वार करके उसने बाहर से दरवाजे को तोड़ा था बैसे 'बार अंदर से करके नहीं तोड़ा जा सकता था ।



गोडास्कर कसमसाकर रह गया ।


दरवाजे को खोलने या तोड़ डालने की कोई जुगत नहीं थी । तभी कानो में मारिया के कराहने की आबाज आई ।

वह उसकी तरफ झपटा । मारिया वस मरने ही बाली थी । गोडास्कर फर्श पर बैठ गया ।


उसका सिर उठाकर अपनी जांघ पर रखा । करीब-करीब चीख पड़ा----"कौनं था ? कौन था वह?"



" बह पागल है ।" मारिया अपने मुंह से हर लफ्ज अटक-अट्ककर निकाल पाई--" जुनूनी हत्यारा । क-किसी मर्द को लुभा रही लड़की " को देखते ही गर्दन दबाकर मार डालता है । क-क्रिस्टी को भी मार डाला ।"


"है कौन बो?" गोडास्कर चीखा--"सारी बाते भूलकर नाम बताओ मारिया ।"

----------


## anita

" व-वो-वो-वि........."


"हा । हां । बोलो ।" गोडास्कर ने उसे झंझोड़ा मगर, सिर उसकी जांघ पर लुढक चुका था ।।।
मारिया के बेडरूम का दरवाजा बाहर से विनम्र ने नहीं, कुंती देवी ने बंद किया था ।


विनम्र को तो दरवाजा बंद करने का होश ही नहीं रह गया था । वह तो बाहर निकलते ही एक ही जंम्प में काउन्टर पार करके उस हाल में पंहुच गया था जहां शराबी लोग बैठकर पिया करते थे । रुख सीढियों की तरफ था मगर अपने पीछे दरवाजा बंद होने की आवाज सुनकर चौंका ।

ठिठका ।


उस तरफ से गोली चलने की आवाज भी आई थी । याद अाया----बाहर निकलते वक्त उसने एक साए को दरवाजे के नजदीक हरकत करते देखा था ।



दिमाग में बडी तेजी से विचार कौंधें------" कौन थी वह? दरवाजा किसने बंद किया?"


घूमा ।



और अभी ठीक से कुछ समझ भी नहीं पाया था कि दौड़ता हुआ साया उसके नजदीक अाया ।


हाथ पकडकर उत्तेजित स्वर में बोला…"भागो विनम्र ।। गोडास्कर दरवाजा तोड़कर बाहर निकल अाया तो हम वच नहीं सकेंगे ।"



विनम्र के जेहन में मानो अणु बम फटा ।

----------


## anita

मां ।।



ये तो मां क़ी आंवाज है


कुंती देवी की ।


सच्चाई ये है कि हैरत की ज्यादती के कारण वह आवाज की आज्ञा का पालन करना भूल गया था । यह जानने के बावजूद भूल गया था कि 'यही उसके हित में है ।' जिन हालात में वह हैं, यही करना चहिए ।।



गोडास्कर बाहर निकल अाया तो सारे किए धरे पर पानी फिर जाएगा ।


वह आंखे फाड़े साए की तरफ़ देख रहा था । साया अब भी कम रोशनी कि के कारण साया ही नजर अा रहा धा । उसे यकीन अाकर नहीं दे रहा था कि वह उसकी मां ही है ।


इधर, कुंती के खींचने पर भी वह सीढियों की तरफ़ नहीं खिंचा तो कहा-"विनम्र प्लीज, सोचने के लिए हमारे पास एक पल भी नहीं है ।निकलो यहां से ।। "



बिनप्र को लगा--- बात सच है । सो, सीढियों की तरफ लपका । जेहन अभी भी फिरक्नी की तरह घूम रहा था ।



सीढियों पर पहुंचकर कुंती देबी ने वहाँ मोजूद दरवाजा भी बाहर की तरफ से बंद कर दिया । बिनम्र अागे था, कुंती देवी पीछे । सीढियां चढ़कर ऊपर कमरे में पहुचे । कुंती देबी ने वहाँ मौजूद दरवाजा भी बंद कर दिया ।

----------


## anita

फुटपाथ पर खड्री बेन की तरफ दौडती बोली-"गोडास्कर ने तुम्हें देखा तो नहीं?"


" नहीं ।' वेन के नजदीक पहुंचकर विनम्र ने 'साए' की तरफ देखा ।वहां स्ट्रीट लाईट के भरपूर प्रकाश के कारण उसने कुंती देवी को साफ देखा था ।।



वह हमेशा की तरह अपने परम्परागत लिबास में थी । सफेद साड़ी, खुले बाजू-वाला सफेद ब्लाऊज ।


विनम्र की हैरत कम होने का नाम नहीं ले रही थी । भागकर अाने के कारण दोनों की सांसे फूली हुई थीं ।


वावजूद इसके विनम्र चीख-सा पड़ा----" त-तुम यहां क्या कर रही हो मां?"


कुंती देवी हड़बड़ा-सी गई घबराकर इधर-उधर देखा ।। वेन के नजदीक ही गोडास्कर की जीप खड्री थी ।


कुंती देवी ने कहा-----'"यह जगह ऐसी बात करने केलिए मुनासिब नहीं है । यहाँ हमे किसी ने देख लिया और बाद में गोडास्कर को बता दिया तो अब तक किया गया सारा संघर्ष वेकार होजाएगा ।"



विनम्र को बात ठीक लगी ।


उसने भी चारों तरफ देखा ।


हालांकि बस्ती सुनसान पडी थी । मगर किसी भी वक्त कोई भी निकलकर सड़क पर जा सकता था ।

----------


## anita

विनम्र ने जेब से वेन की चाबी निकली ।।



ड्राईविंग डोर खोला । कुंती देवी घूमकर कंडेक्टर गेट पर पहुंची ।


अगले पल वे विनम्र की बगल वाली सीट पर बैठी थी । इधर विनम्र ने इग्नीशियन में चाबी घुमाकर गाड़ी स्टार्ट की उधर सामने बाले मोड़ से लढ़खड़ाता हुआ एक शराबी मुड़कर इस सडक पर आया । मगर अब विनम्र या कुंती देबी में से किसी को उसकी परबाह नहीं थी ।। वेन कमान से निकले तीर की मानिन्द शराबी की बगल से गुजरी ही थी कि कुंती देवी ने पूछा ---" तुम सारे पाजेटिव और निगेटिव ले आए न?"'



"हां । मगर...........



उसे बोलने का मौका दिए वगैर कुंती ने अगला सवाल किया---" मारिया का क्या हुआ?"



"वह मर गई है ।"


"कैसे?"


“मैंनें उसे गोली मारी थी।"


"हां । कमरे के अंदर से मैंने फायर की अावाज सुनी थी । इसीलिए पूछा…उस आवाज को सुनकर गौडास्कर पर भी मानो जुनून सवार हो गया था । वह हाथी की तरह पीछे हट-हटकर की दरवाजे पर बार करने लगा परन्तु. . क्या तुम्हें यकीन है, मारिया मर गई थी ?"

----------


## anita

"मतलब ? "

" अगर वह बच गई होगी तो गोडस्कर को बता देगी गोली मारने बाले तुम थे । ऐसा होगया तो .........


"नहीं होगा । वह मर चुकी थी ।"


कुंती देबी बड़वड़ा उठी---"भगवान करे ऐसा ही हो ।"


"मगर तुम यहाँ क्या करं रहीं थीं मां?" मौका लगते विनम्र एक बार फिर चीख पड़ा-" तुम क्या कर रही थी बंहां?"


" घर चलो । सब बता दूंगी । तुम 'कठपुतली' क्यों वने, शायद यह बताने का वक्त अा गया है ।" कहने के बाद कुंती देवी ने सिर इस तरह कुर्सी की पुश्त पर टिका दिया था जैसे जीवन की दौड में दौड़ते--दौडते थक गई हो ।।



आंखें बंद करली थी उन्होंने ।


विनम्र ने महसूस किया---बह रो रही हैं । आंसूं बंद पलकों से झिरी बनाकर कपोलों पर लुढक अाए थे ।। विनम्र की हिम्मत यह तक पूछने की न पडी वे रो क्यों रहीं हैं । वेन को विला तक नहीं ले गए थे ।


रास्ते ही में एक जगह छोड़ दिया । अपनी अंगुलियों के निशान मिटा दिए ।


अटैची निकली । कुछ देर पैदल सफर किया ।


फिर एक टैक्सी के जरिए विला पहुचे ।। अपने कमरे में ले जाकर कुंती देवी ने उसे एक कुर्सी पर बैठा दिया ।

----------


## anita

बैठते वक्त यह कुर्सी विनम्र को कुछ अलग किस्म की लगी थी ।


बावजूद इसके वह कोई शक नहीं कर सका था लेकिन उस वक्त तो मारे हैरत के उसके रोंगटे खड़े हो गए जब कुंती देवी ने सामने रखे टी .वी ० के ऊपर से एक रिमोट उठाया ।


उसका एक बटन दबाया ।

और परिणाम स्वरूप "खटृट-खटृट’ की आबाज के साथ कु्र्सी के दोनों हत्थों से चमड़े के पटृटे निकले और पलक झपकते ही उन पट्टों ने विनम्र को कुर्सी के साथ जकड़ लिया ।

अब अपनी मर्जी से कुर्सी से उठना तो दूर वह हिल-ठुल तक नहीं सकता था ।

हलक फाड़कर दहाड उठा विनम्र--------" ये तुमने क्या किया मां? क्यो किया ऐसा? ये मै तुम्हारा कौन-सा रुप देख रहा हूं?”
विनम्र के पिता थे वे ।


वे जो अपने से काफी छोटी-उम्र की निहायत ही खूबसूरत लड़की से कह रहे थे-----" मेरा ख्याल है तुम्हें मेरी बात मान लेनी चाहिए । इसमे बुराई ही क्या है? ऐसे अनेक लोग हैं जिनकी दो या दो से ज्यादा पत्नियां भी एक छत के नीचे रहती हैं । मैंने उन्हे बहनों की तरह रहते देखा है ।

फिर भी, यह नहीं कहूंगा-----तुम कुंती की बहन की तरह रहना । पर इतना तो कर सकती हो----भले ही किसी नौकरानी की तरह सही मगर कुंती इस घर के किसी कोने में पड़ी रहे । मैं तुमसे बादा करता हूं रूबी, तुम्हारे अधिकार से कभी कोई कमी नहीं, अाएगी । सव कुछ तुम्हारा है और तुम्हारा ही रहेगा । "



" यह वह कह रहा है, वह शख्स जिसने मुझसे कोर्ट में शादी की है ।" रुबी नामक खूबसूरत लड़की कहती चली गई ----" जिसने शादी करते वक्त मुझसे हजार-हजार वादे किए थे । कहा था----" कुंती को हमेशा के लिए अपने घर से बाहर निकाल देगा ।"



"वही तो किया है रूबी । यही तो किया मैंने ।" विनम्र के पिता गिड़गिड़ा से रहे थे---" तुमसे किए गए वादे के मुताबिक मैंने अपनी ब्याहता को घर से निकाल दिया है अाज वह दर-की ठोकरें खाती घूम रही है । मुझे किसी ने बताया-----भीख मांगकर गुजारा कर रही है बह । प्लास्टिक की झोंपड़ी बनाकर फुटपाथ पर वहाँ रह रही है जहाँ बंगलादेश के शरणार्थी रहते हैं ।"

----------


## anita

"और यह सब सुनकर तुम्हारा कलेजा हिल गया?"
" हां । ये सच है रुबी । कुंती के बारे में सुनकर मेरी आत्मा तक कांप उठी है । रह-रहकर धिक्कार रही है मुझे । कचोट रही है । कह रही है------"तेरी ब्याहता थी । कोई कुसूर भी नहीं था उसका । कुसूर तेरा है । तूने धक्के दे-देकर उसे धर से बाहर निकाला है । इसलिए आज वह गंदी नाली में रेंगने वाले कीडे जैसी जिन्दगी गुजार रही है ।"



"तो तुम यह चाहते हो---" कल वह जिन्दगी मैं गुजारू ?"



"नहीं । मैं ऐसा बिल्कुल नहीं चाहता । ऐसा कब कहाँ मैंने ।। मैं तो ये चाहता हूं कि तुम दोनों...........


" कह चुकी हूं शैलेष । एक बार नहीं, हजार वार कह चूकी हूं ।" रूबी दृढ़ता पूर्वक बोली ---"इस घर में या तो कुंती रहेगी या मैं । अगर तुम उसे यहां लाते हो तो मुझे जाना होगा । मुझे जीनी होगी वह जिन्दगी जिसे आज वह जी रहीं है मगर, कान खोलकर सुन लो मिस्टर शैलेष, मैं कुंती की तरह बेवकूफ़ नहीं हूं । जिसे तुम धक्के मारकर यहाँ से निकाल दोगे और मैं तब भी टसूवे बहाती तुम्हारे कदमों मे गिर जाऊंगी । तुम्हारे न मानने पर धर छोड़कर चली जा्ऊंगी । मुझे अपने अधिकार के लिए लड़ना आताहै ।तुम्हारी 'कीप' जब मैं थी , तब थी-------अब 'कीप' नहीं, पत्नी हूं । कोर्ट में शादी हो चुकी हैं। वह शादी जिसे करते वक्त तुमने मुझसे यहीं वादा किया था जो निभाया भी । कुंती को धर से बेदखल करने का बादा । मगर अब मुकर रहे हो । मैं तुम्हें मुकरने नहीं दूंगी शैलेष । क्यों ? क्यों मुकर रहे हो अब ?"
"रूबी ।। उसके पेट में मेरा बच्चा है ।"



"तो क्या हुआ? कल बैसा ही बच्चा मेरे पेट में भी हो सकता है ।"



"उफ्फ!" कसमसा उठा ---"तुम समझ क्यों नहीं रही?"

----------


## anita

"तुम्हे कुंती की कोख मे मौजूद एक बच्चे का ख्याल है । उन दो बच्चों का ख्याल नहीं जो मेरे रखैल रहते तुमने मेरी कोख में डाले थे और फिर तुम्हारे ही कहने पर मैंने 'सफाई' करा ली थी ।"



"तुम भूल रही हो ।" पहली बार शैलेष की आवाज़ ऊंची हुई---“सफाई कराने के लिए मैंने नहीं कहा था । तुम्हारी मर्जी थी वह । अपनी फीगर का ख्याल था । फीगर बच्चे से ज्यादा प्यारी थी तुम्हें ।"




"क्योंकि फीगर ही पर तो कुरबान थे तुम मेरी । बरना कुंती ही में क्या कमी थी जो मेरी तरफ आकर्षित हुए ?"



"हां । ठीक कह रहीं हो । मेरी मति मारी गई थी जो शादी-शुदा होने के बावजूद तुम्हारे रूपजाल में फंसा । मुसीबत मोल ले ली मैने । आदमी साला जब "यौवनजाल' में फंसता है अागे के बारे में कुछ सोच ही नहीं पाता । मुझे पता होता ---- उस छोटे से सुख की इतनी वड़ी कीमत चुकानी पड़ेगी तो .............



" अब पछताने से कुछ नहीं होगा शैलेष । बच्चे की ख्वाहिश है तो आओ । समा जाओ मुझमें । बच्चा पैदा करना कौन--सा मुश्किल है? दो इसीलिए नाली मे बहा दिए क्योंकि उस वक्त मैं तुम्हारी रखैल थी । अब पत्नी हूं । पैदा कर दूंगी बच्चा । नौ महीने बोझा ही तो उठाना होगा उसका ।"
"बच्चे के लिए जिस तरह की "लेग्वेज’ तुम इस्तेमाल कर रही हो वैसी लेग्वेज इस्तेमाल करने बाली औरत कभी मां बनने के असली सुख को महसूस नहीं कर सकती ।"



"अब तो जैसी हूं , तुम्हारी पत्नी हूं शैलेष । मुझ ही से बच्चा हासिल करना होगा । और कोई रास्ता नहीं है ।"



शैलेष के जबड़े भिंच गए ।गुर्राया---"एक रास्ता है ।"

----------


## anita

"कौन-सा रास्ता? ज़रा मैं है तो सुंनू।"



"कानूनी रूप से आज भी कुंती ही पत्नी है ।"



"तुम भूल रहे हो---"हमारी शादी कोर्ट में हुई है ।'"



" भूल तुम रही हो! मैं शादी-शुदा था । तलाक नहीं दे दिया था कुंती को ।

ऐसी अवस्था में तुमसे की गई शादी खुद-व-खुद गैरकानूनी हो जाती है ।"



ऐसा सुनते ही रूबी अवाक रह गई ।।



हालत थी जैसे हवा से परवाज़ करती-करती अचानक जमीन पर आ पडी हो । बहुत देर तक शैलेष को केवल देखती रही । कुछ बोली नहीं । फिर होठो पर मुस्कान पैदा की ।


मादक मुस्कान ।


वह मुस्कान जिसके बारे में वह जानती थी------" शैलेष को अंदर तक रोमांचित कर देने के लिए काफी है ।"



मगर, आज़ शैलेष पर अपनी मुस्कान का उसे वह असर होता नजर नहीं आया जो होना चाहिए था ।। तभी तो कहा----"डार्लिग, आज हुआ क्या है तुम्हें? इतने उखड़े हुए क्यों हो? अाते ही ये किस किस्म की बाते करने लगे ?"

----------


## anita

"बताया तो रूबी । मुझे एक आदमी मिला था । उसने कहा’ "कुंती वंगला देशियों की बस्ती में
"छोडो न शैलेष । क्या बेकार की बातें ले वैठे । उसकी बात काटकर रूबी ने अपने जिस्म पर मौजूद गाऊन जैसा लिबास उतार दिया । गाऊन के नीचे वह केवल सफेद अदरूनी बस्त्र पहने हुए थी । वे दोनों कपड़े उसके सांचे से ढले गुलाबी जिस्म पर ऐसे लग रहे ये जेसे गुलाब की पंखुडी की जड़ में सफेद रंग का शेड ।।।




साफ महसूस हुआ…शैलेष का हलक सुख गया है ।



थूक सरकता वह साफ नजर आया ।


ऊंची एड़ी की सैंडिल पर अपने जिस्म को नचाती-सी रूबी अागे बढ़ी । शैलेष की तरफ़ । उसके नजदीक पहुची । नंगी गोल और गुदाज बांहें उसकी गर्दन में डाली ।



बोली------"सुबह से तुम्हारे आँफिस से लौटने का इन्तजार कर रही हूं । जाने क्या-क्या सोचे थी कि तुम्हरे अाते ही यह करूंगी, वो करूगी । सारे जिस्म को चूमूंगी तुम्हारे और तुम्हें भी ऐसा मौका दूंगी कि मेरे सारे जिस्म को चूम सको मगर एक तुम हो आते ही लगे झाड़ने । जानती हूं डार्लिंग आँफिस में सारे दिन का काम तुम्हें थका देता है । थोड़े-चिड़चिड़े हो जाते हो तुम है आओ. .मैं तुम्हारी थकान उतारू ।" कहने के साथ उसने शेलेष को बैड की तरफ खींचा था । शैलेष की मुख-मुद्रा से साफ लग रहा था बह कुछ कहना चाहता है परन्तु रूबी के निमंत्रण को ठुकरा नहीं पा रहा ।



रुबी ने जब महसूस किया-----वह बैड की तरफ खिंचते कुछ हिचक रहा है-------------

----------


## anita

तो-------अपने होंठ ऊपर उठाकर शैलेष के होठों पर रख दिए ।
शैलेष कसमसाता नजर अाया । ऐसी कोशिश कर रहा था वह अपने होठो को उसके होठों से अलग करना चाहता हो मगर कब तक? कब तक कर सकता था वह ऐसी कोशिश? साफ नजर अा रहा था-साफ नजर आ रहा था----उसके होठों को चुसकवी रूबी ने ब्रा के अंदर से छलक पड़ने को तैयार अपने यौवन उभार शैलेष की छाती में पेवेस्त कर दिए । अभी तक हिचक रहे, कसमसा रहे शैलेष की बाहें स्वत: बड़ी । रूबी के कोमल जिस्म के चारों तरफ़ लिपट गई ।। रूबी को समेटकर उसने अपने बलिष्ठ जिस्म में यूं समेट लिया धा जेसे चंदन के वृक्ष से नागिन लिपटी रहती है । जाने कब? शायद उसे भी मालूम नहीं था, उसके हाथ रूबी के शरीर पर थिरकने लगे । जाधों से पकड़कर रूबी को उसने ऊपर उठाया । और अब. . वह उसके हेंठों को उससे कहीं ज्यादा जोश में भरकर चूस रहा था ।



"स्टॉप इट. . सटॉप इट ।" कुर्ती के साथ बंधा विनम्र हलक फाड़कर चीख पड़ा । यूं कसमसाया था वह कि सारी कुर्सी को भूचाल झेलना पड़ा ।



चेहरा उसी तरह भभका हुआ था जिस तरह इस किस्म के दृश्य देखकर भभक उठता था । जब तब भी टीबी. पर वही दृश्य चलता रहा तो एक बार फिर चीख पड़ा------''बंद करौ इसे । बंद कर दो वर्ना मैं पागल हो जाऊगां"



" नहीं विनम्र । यह बंद नहीं होगा ।" कुंती देबी ने कहा---" पूरा देखना होगा तुम्हें? मैं जानती थी-इसे देखते वक्त तुम्हारा यही हाल होगा । जुनून सवारं हो जाएगा तुम पर । एक वार फिर टी . वी. स्कीन तोड़ने पर आमादा हो जाओगे । ऐसा न कर सको, इसका इन्तजाम मैंने पहले ही कर दिया हैे । कुर्सी से बांध दिया है तुम्हें । वेसे भी, इस दृश्य को तुम पहली वार नहीं देख रहे । पहले भी द्रेख चुके हो । तभी, जब ये पहली बार हुआ था ।"



"नहीं ।" वह दहाड उठा----" यह शर्मनाक मंजर कभी नहीं देखा ।"




" देखा है विनम्र ।" कुंती देवी का लहजा वहुत ठोस था----" तुमने देखा है ।"

----------


## anita

"कब । कब देखा है मैंने यह सब?"



" जब यह वास्तव में हुआ था-पच्चीस साल पहले ।'" 



तुम शायद पागल हो गई हो मां । मेरी तो उम्र ही साढे चौबीस साल है । फिर ये सब मेरा देखा हुआ कैसे हो सकता है ?"

'" तुमने देखा है बेटे । देखा है तुमने ।" " देवी मानो सचमुच पागल हो गई थी । कहती चली गई---" देखते रहो, शायद कुछ याद आ जाए । ध्यान से देखो-----अभी तो बड़े-वड़े मोड़ अाएंगे इस कहानी में । जिस रात के दृश्य तुम देख रहे हो, बडी ही कयामत की रात थी वह । देखो-------चारों तरफ से ध्यान हटाकर टी . बी पर केद्रित कर लो ।"



विनम्र कुछ समझ नहीं सका ।।।



नजर स्वत: स्क्रीन की तरफ उठ गई थी और फिर बहीं चिपककर रह गई| ।।


अब यह कहना गलत होगा कि शैलेष को रूबी खींचकर बैड पर ले गई थी ।


अब तो यह कहना ज्यादा मुनासिब होगा एक-दूसरे से गुथे दोनों बैड के नजदीक पहुंचे ।। विनम्र भभकते चेहरे और सुलगती आंखों सै देखता रहा-----रूबी और शैलेष वेड पर पलटियां खा रहे थे ।।



शैलेष की शर्ट के सारे बटन खोल चुकी थी । शैलेष भूल चुका था कि कुछ देर पहले वह रूबी से कुंती की पेरबी कर रहा था । बिनम्र ने देखा---------" जव पूरी तरह कामोत्तेजित हो चुका तो रुबी इस खेल की घुटी हुई खिलाडी की मानिन्द चिकनी मछली की तरह फिसलकर बांहों से निकलेगा ।।

----------


## anita

"आओं न रुबी । आओ न ।" वासनायुवत स्वर में कहता शैलेष उस पर झपट पड़ा ।



रुबी हल्की-सी करवट के साथ खुद को बचा गई ।।।


खिलखिलाई । वड़ी ही सैक्सी खिलखिलाहट थी वह ।




शैलेष फिर भूखे कुत्ते की तरह रोटी के टुकड़े पर लपका ।

रूबी पुन: खिलखिलाती हुई खुद को बचा गई ।।।


"य-ये क्या कर रही हो रुबी? प्लीज़ । तरसाओ मत ।'" 


रूबी ने आँखें तिरछी करके कहा----"एक शर्त पर ।"



"मु-पुझे तुम्हारी हजारो शर्तें मंजूर हैं ।" कामातुर पुरुष और कहता क्या? 



रुबी ने तकिए के नीचे से एक बाण्ड पेपर निकाला । साथ में पैन भी था । पैन खोलकर शैलेष की तरफ बढाया । कहा-----इस पर साईन कर दो । उसके बाद सब कुछ तुम्हारा ।"



शैलेष के जेहन में वह नस कहा बची थी जो इंसान को सोचने-समझने की ताकत देती है ।

----------


## anita

पलक झपकते ही साईन कर दिए ।
रूबी ने पैन और बाण्ड पेपर वापस तकिए के नीचे सरकाए और उसके बाद यह सब कुछ हुआ जिसे विनम्र अपनी मां के सामने तो क्या, अकेला भी नहीं देख सकता था ।



वह बार-बार टी बी बंद करने के लिए कहता रहा परन्तु जाने क्यों, कुंती देवी ने ऐसा नहीं किया । वह अपने जवान वेटे को यह सब दिखाती रही जो शायद कोई मां अपने एक साल के बच्चे तक को नहीं दिखा सकती ।




चीखते-चिलाते और पगलाये से बिनम्र को जब कुछ और नहीं सूझा तो आंखें कसकर बंद कर ली ।




तभी खोली जब कमरे में फोन की घंटी की आवाज गूंजने लगी । पाया…व्रह आवाज भी टी.वी के स्पीकर्स से ही निकल रही थी ।।



शैलेष ने बैड से उठकर फोन रिसीव किया । दूसरी तरफ से जाने क्या कहा गया । सुनकर वह चौंका ।



रिसीवर वापस क्रेडिल पर पटकने के बाद बैड पर पड़ी रूबी से कहा-----" नई साईड से लोहा चोरी हो गया है । मेरा बहाँ अभी पहुंचना जरूरी है । "



रूबी ने मानो कुछ भी कहना ज़रुरी नहीं समझा । ज्यों की त्यों अपने जिस्म पर एक चादर डाले अलसाई-सी पड़ी रही ।

----------


## anita

जिस तरह टी बी स्क्रीन पर से तूफान गुजर चुका था । उसी तरह विनम्र के जेहन पर भी अब तूफान का कोई नामोनिशान बाकी नहीं बचा । अब वह चेहरे पर घृणा लिए स्क्रीन पर नजर आने बाले दृश्यों को देख रहा था ।



शैलेष ने कपडे पहने और कमरे से बाहर चला गया ।



कार स्टार्ट होने की आवाज अाई ।



और. . .जैसे ही दुर होती कार की आवाज सुनाई देनी बंद हुई ।।।


रूबी ने एक झटके से अपने जिस्म पर मोजूद चादर दूर फेक दी । तकिए के नीचे से स्टाम्प पेपर निकाला ।



कूदकर फर्श पर खड्री हो गई इस वात की उसे जरा भी परवाह नहीं थी कि जिस्म पर कपड़े के नाम पर एक थागा तक नहीं है ।




स्टाम्प पेपर खाली था । रूबी ने उसे चूमा और बाथरुम की तरफ बड़ी ही थी कि बूरी तरह चौंकी ।



स्टाम्प पेपर हाथ से फिसलकर फर्श पर जा गिरा ।

----------


## anita

" त-तुम ??" हलक से हैरत अंगेज लहजा निकला था----"त-तुम यहां?” 




एक पर्दे के पीछे से प्रकट हुई कुंती ने कुछ कहा नहीं ।



मां को स्कीन पर खडी देखकर विनम्र के रोंगटे खडे हो गए । पच्चीस साल पहले की कुंती देवी थी वह ।
जिस्म पर सचमुच भिखारिन जैसा लिबास । बाल बिखरे हुए । दोनों आंखो के चारों तरफ बड़े--बड़े काले धब्बे नजर आ रहे थे । उभरा हुआ पेट बता रहा था-----वह प्रैग्नैन्ट है । कुछ भी तो नहीं बोल रही थी वह । वस अपनी सूनी-सूनी आंखों से रूबी को देख रही थी ।

रूबी ।



बह रूबी जो शुरू में उसे देखकर चौंकी थी ।

हड़बड़ाई थी ।


समय गुजरने के साथ सामान्य होती चली गई सामान्य ही नहीं 'मस्त' होती चली गई वह ।


झुकी । स्टाम्प पेपर वापस उठाया । उसे कलेण्डर की तरह गोल शेप में मोड़ती हुई बोली----"कमाल है, तू यहीं थी ।


इसी कमरे में । पर्दे के पीछे छूपी थी और छुपी ही रही ।


वाकई ।


तेरी हिम्मत की दाद देनी पड़ेगी । अपने पति कोअपनी आंखों से दूसरी औरत के साथ संभोग करते देखती रहीं और चुप रहीं ।

----------


## anita

छुपी रही । सामने नहीं अाई । सचमुच । वहुत हिम्मत है तूझमें ।



तेरी जगह मैं होती तो गोली मार देती दोनों को । मेरी तारीफ में जो कहता रहा, उसे तू अपने कानों से सुनती रही और चीख नहीं पड़ी । कमाल का कलेजा है तुझमे ।



कुंती देवी के होंठ कांप रहे थे ।

आंखों में आंसू थे ।

मगर बोली अब भी कुछ नहीं ।


"बोल ना मां! बोल । तू चुप क्यों है?" बिनम्र इस तरह चीख पड़ा जैसे वह सब वर्तमान हो ।।



स्क्रीन पर पुन: रूबी ने ही कहा था-------" बैले शुरु में । तव, जब शैलेष इस कमरे आया था । जो कुछ उसने कहा था, उसे सुनकर तो तू गदगद हो गई होगी । पैरवी जो कर रहीं था तेरी । पैरवी ही नहीं, तारीफ कर रहा था । उस वक्त तो मैं विलेन नजर अा रहीं थी उसे । जी चाह रहा था-हरामजादे का मुह नोच लू। मौज मेरे साथ मनाने का चस्का पाल बैठा था । पैरवी तेरी कर रहा था-मूझे जैसे ही उसने कहा----कानून की नजर में अभी भी तू ही उसकी बीबी है तो मुझे झटका लगा । बात ठीक थी । यह बात पहले ही से मेरे दिमाग में थी । तभी तो यह स्टाम्प पेपर मंगाकर रखा था । उसके तेवर भाँपते ही मैंने अपने तेवर बदल दिए । वह सब परोस दिया जिसे उस जैसा मर्द कभी ठुकरा नहीं सकता । और देख मेरे पास कोरे स्टाम्प पेपर पर उसके साईन हैं । कल इस पर उसके द्वारा सारी चल-अचल सम्पत्ति मेरे नाम कर देने की तहरीर लिख दी जाएगी । उसके बाद वह कमीना अपनी कानूनी पत्नी को अपने साथ रखे, मेरी बला से । पर रहना उसे भी तेरे साथ वंगलादेशियो की वस्ती से होगा । कल से खुला छोड़ दूंगी उसे ।
मेरे पास रहना चाहे मेरे पास रहे । तेरे पास रहना चाहे. . .




वाक्य पूरा नहीं हो सका रूबी का ।

----------


## anita

कुंती ने झपटकर उसकी गर्दन दबोच ली थी ।



"श-शाबास । शाबास मां ।" कुर्सी पर बंधा बैठा विनम्र पागलों भी मानिन्द चीख पड़ा---"मार डाल इसे । ये इसी लायक है । गर्दन दवा दे इसकी । छोड़ना नहीं मां । लाश बनकर ये ज्यादा खूबतूस्रत लगेगी ।। आंखें बाहर निकल आनी चाहिएं । जीभ लटक जानी चाहिए ।। मार । मार डाल मां । शाबास । मैं इसे लाश में तब्दील होती देखना चाहता हूं ।।"



जुनूनी अवस्था में वह चीखता चला गया ।



अपने स्थान पर खड़ी कुंती बेटे की हालत देखकर रो रही थी ।



उधर, स्कीन पर रूबी उसी तरह छटपटा रही थी जैसे विदू ओर क्रिस्टी छटपटाई थी ।। दांतो पर दांत जमाए कुंती उसकी गर्दन पर अपने हाथो का दवाब बढाती चली जा रही थी ।



उसके चेहरे पर कमोवेश वैसे ही भाव थे जैसे बिंदू और क्रिस्टि का खात्मा करते वक्त विनम्र के चेहरे पर थे ।


रूबी की आँखें उबल अाई । जीभ बाहर-लटक गई ।।


और फिर ।


वह वक्त भी अाया जब रुबी ने छटपटाना बंद कर दिया । हाथ पांव जहाँ के तहां लटक गए । गर्दन से ऊपर का हिस्सा कुंती के हाथों से झूल गया था । उसने हाथ हटाए । रूबी की लाश फर्श पर गिरी ।

----------


## anita

"हां । मर गई" विनम्र को मानो अब जाकर चैन मिला हो---" वह मर गई मां । शाबास । अच्छा किया तुमने । वह इसी लायक थी । जिंदा रहती तो जाने कितने मर्दो को अपने जाल में फंसाती । कितने धर बरबाद करती । तुमने अच्छा किया मां तुमने खुद ही का नहीं, सारे समाज का भला किया है, ऐसी लड़कियों का यही अंजाम होना चाहिए ।"



कुंती देबी आगे बड़ीं । टी. वी. से कनेक्टिड बी.सी.आर. आँफ किया । स्क्रीन पर झिलमिल नजर आने लगी । कुंती देवी ने वी.सी.आर. का इजेक्ट वाला बटन दबाया ! वीडियों कैसिट बाहर आ गई ! वह केसिट जिसमे यह सब शूट था 
"पर मां ।" वहुत लम्बी खामोशी के बाद विनम्र ने पूछा--" यह सव कैसिट में कैसे? किसने सूट किए ये सीन?"



"पवन प्रधान ने ।"



"पवन प्रधान? " विनम्र चौका…"वह्र जो मामा को ब्लैक मेल कर रहा था?"



"हां । वही । वह असल मे तेरे मामा को नहीं मुझ ही को ब्लैक मेल कर रहा था ।"



" म--मगर उस रात तो तुम भी मामा पर भडक रहीं थी । बात कुछ समझ में नहीं अा रही ।"


"उस रात, जिस रात मेरे हाथों रूबी की हत्या हुई । खुद मुझे भी पता नहीं लगा उस कमरे के सारे दृश्य सूट हो चुके है । हालांकि बहाँ रूबी की हत्या के इरादे से नही गई थी । वह तो बस हालातवश हो गई जिस खामोशी के साथ गई थी उसी खामोशी के साथ वंगलादेशियों की बस्ती में लौट गई बाण्ड पेपर साथ ले गई थी । उसके -दुक्रड़े करके नाले में वहा दिए ।


अगले दिन पेपर्स में रूबी हत्या का समाचार छपा । तेरे पापा सहित किसी को मुझ पर शक होने का सवाल ही नहीं था । उसकी हत्या के हज्जाम में किसी को नहीं पकड़ा जा सका । एक दिन तेरे पिता मेरी झोपडी में अाए । रूबी के रूपजाल से फंसकर भटकने के लिए माफी मांगी और मुझें बंगले से वापस ले गए । चैन की सांस ली ही थी कि पवन प्रधान सामने अाकर खड़ा हो गया । उसने मुझे कैसिट दी । एकान्त में देखने के लिए कहा । देखते ही होश उड़ गए मेरे । अगले दिन वह पुन: उस वक्त अाया जब तेरे पिता घर नहीं थे । उसने बताया…ये शूटिंग उसने कमरे के रोशनदान से भविष्य में रूबी को ब्लैक मेल करने के इरादे से की थी मगर अंत होते-होते मैं उसके जाल में फंस गई उसने कहा-----वह इस कैसिंट की चाहे जितनी कापियां बना सकता है क्योकि मास्टर प्रिन्ट उसके पास है । इस तरह उसके द्वारा ब्लेक मेल होने का सिलसिला शुरु हुआ । तेरा जन्म हुआ । यह सच है---जव तू पांच साल का था तो ' हार्ट फेल' हो जाने तेरे पिता की मृत्यु होगई और या भी सच है------उस वक्त मसीहा बनकर तेरे मामा हमारी जिदगी मे अाए । पवन प्रधान की मांगो से मैं इस कदर त्रस्त हो चुकी थी कि एक दिन सारा भेद तेरे मामा को बता दिया---उसके बाद-उन्होंने ही पवन प्रधान को "टेकिल' करना शुरू कर दिया । कहा-'तुम्हें जो चाहिए, मुझसे मांगोगे पवन प्रधान । बहन को परेशान नहीं करोगे । उससे मिलोगे तक नहीं ।" पवन प्रधान ने कहा---'मुझे इससे क्या फर्क पड़ता है । मुझे तो रकम चाहिए तुम दो या कुंती ।' तव से भैया ही उसे हैडिल कर रहे थे !"

----------


## anita

"लेकिन जिस रात बह मारा गया, तुमने तो उस रात भी यह दर्शाया जैसे . . .



"वह सब भैया की जिद पर करने के लिए मजबूर थी ।"


"क्या मतलब ?


"बात उस दिन की है जिस दिन तुमने उत्तेजित होकर टी.बी. सक्रीन तोड़ डाली थी ।" कुंती देवी कहती चली गई-----''" जिस कदर तुम उत्तेजित थे और स्कीन तोड़ने का जो कारण तुमने बताया उसे सुनकर मेरे होश उड गए । तुम्हारी अवस्था और उस अवस्था में तुम्हारे बिचार ठीक वैसे ही थे जैसे रू्बी की हत्या करते वक्त मेरे थे । इस ख्याल ने मेरे होश उड़ा दिए कि 'हैरिडिटी' के रूप में जैसे मां-बाप की वहुत-सी आदतें बच्चों में आ जाती हैं, क्या उसी तरह यह बात भी तुममें आ गई है? तुम्हें याद होगा! उस वक्त मैंने तुझे गले से लगाने के साथ कहा था---" हे भगवान । तेरे विधान में क्या ऐसा भी हो सकता है? यह सोचकर मैं वहुत डर गई थी कि कहीं तू किसी रोज सच में रूबी जैसी लड़की की हत्या न कर बैठे? अपनी शंका भैया को बताई । वे भी हैरान रह गए । दोनों जाकर "साइक्लोजिस्ट' से मिले । बगैर यह बताए उससे डिसकस किया कि केस हमारे ही बेटे का है । उसने स्पष्ट कहा---" बेशक ऐसा हो सकता है । बच्चा जब मां के गर्भ में होता है तो वही खाकर जीवित रहता है जो मां खाती है । इसी तरह, वह सब देखता और सुनता है जो मां देखती और सुनती है । मां अगर खुश है तो बच्चा भी खुश होता है । मां अगर पीड़ा में है तो बच्चा भी उस पीड़ा को उसी शिदूदत से महसूस ही नहीं करता, जीता भी है । फर्क केवल यह होता है कि जन्म होते ही यह सब उसके स्मृति पटल से मिट जाता है ।


बावजूद इसके, उन्हीं खास हालात में फंसने पर जिन हालात को उसने गर्भ में रहते शिदूदत से महसूस किया था, वह कर सकता है जो उन हालात में उसकी मां ने किया था । हालांकि यह समझ नहीं पाएगा कि उसने ऐसा क्यों किया ।।

----------


## anita

अभिमन्यु का किस्सा अाप लोगों ने जरूर सुना होगा । उसने गर्भ में चकव्यहू तोड़ने की विधि सुनी थी । अर्जुन आधी ही विधि बता पाए थे कि सुभद्रा को नीद आ गई मां को नीद आ गई तो बच्चा भी सो गया । वह भी आधी ही विधि सुन पाया ।

सामान्य अवस्था में अभिमन्मु को पता तक नहीं था कि चक्रव्यूह भी कोई चीज होती है और वह उसे आधा तोड़ सकता है लेकिन जब पाण्डवों के सामने यह समस्या अाई चक्रव्यूह को कौन तोड़े तो अभिमन्यु खुद कह उठा…'आधा चक्रव्यूह को तोड़ना मुझे अाता है ।'
पांडव यह सोचकर हैरान रह गए-अभिमन्यू ने चक्रव्यूह तोड़ना कब सीख लिया? बाद में यह रहस्य कृष्ण ने बताया था कि चक्रव्यूह तोड़ने की
विधि अभिमन्यु ने गर्भ में ही सीख ली थी । उसी तरह--------यदि किसी गर्भवती स्त्री ने हत्या की है तो वैसी ही खास परिस्थति पैदा होने पर उसका बच्चा भी हत्या कर सकता है । इसमें हैरत की कोई बात नहीं है । हां । वह खुद हैरान जरूर होगा क्योंकि जान नहीं सकेगा हत्या उसने क्यों कर डाली?"


" त-तो - तो ये है मेरे हाथों से हुई हत्याओं का रहस्य ।" विनम्र बड़बड़ा उठा ।


"हमने साइक्लोजिस्ट से ऐसे बच्चे के इलाज के बारे से पूछा । उसने कहा 'हां, उसका इलाज हो सकता है । मेडिकल साइंस से ऐसी दवाएं है । वह उस खास परिस्थिति में फंसने पर भी वेसे रियेक्ट नहीं करेगा । कहने का मतलब ये, ऐसा मरीज बिल्कुल ठीक हो सकता है लेकिन उसे लेकर मेरे क्लिनिक पर आना होगा और जब तक उसे दवाओं की मुकम्मल डोज न दे दी जाए तब तक उन खास हालात से बचाकर रखना होगा जिनमें वह किसी की हत्या कर सकता है ।"



"तो फिर तुमने मेरा इलाज क्यों नहीं कराया मां? क्यों हो जाने दी मेरे हाथों से हत्याएं?"



"मैं और भैया दुविधा से फंस गए थे । तुम्हे डाक्टर के पासं ले जाएँ या नहीं ? दो समस्याएं थी । पहली-------तुम क्या सोचोगे । दूसरी---कम से कम उस डॉक्टर को तो पता लग ही जाएगा कि शहर का प्रतिष्ठित कालोनाइजर विनम्र भारद्वाज इतनी खतरनाक बीमारी का मरीज हो सकता है । यहाँ इस बात पर खास ध्यान दो…"मरीज हो सकता है, जरूरी नहीं कि हो ही ।' साईक्लोजिस्ट ने हमसे यहीं कहा था-------ऐसा बच्चा मरीज हो भी सकता है, नहीं भी ।' उसमें मरीज के 'सिम्टम्स' नहीं हुए तो व्यर्थ ही धिछालेदारी हो जाएगी । और भी कुछ नहीं तो डॉक्टर को यह तो पता लग ही जाएगा कि मैं यानी विनम्र की मां एक हत्या कर चुकी हैै मुमकिन है…तुम्हें भी पता लग जाए । इन्हीं कारणों से 'ऊहापोह' में फंसे थे कि भैया को स्टाफ मेम्बर से पता लगा-नागपाल ने तुम्हें ओबराय में बुलाया है । इस बात का जिक्र भैया ने मुझसे किया । कहा------" मुमकिन वह विनम्र के सामने लड़की पेश करे, ऐसा वह पहले भी एक अन्य कालोनाइजर के लिए कर चुका हेै-मगर पक्के तौर पर नहीं कहा जा सकता वह ऐसा ही करने वाला है । मुमकिन है, सचमुच गगोल के आदमियों की लिस्ट देने वाला हो ।
एक बार फिर हम दुबिधा में थे । समझ नहीं पा रहे थे क्या करें?

----------


## anita

कहीं ऐसा न हो कि तुम खुद को लुभाने की कोशिश कर रही लड़की को मार डालो । और कहीं ऐसा न हो जाएं कि इस वहम के शिकार होकर हम कम्पनी का नुकसान कर बैठे ।


हालात के मुताबिक तय ये हुआ कि भैया तुम पर नजर रखेंगे । इसीलिए उन्होंने सुईट के ठीक सामने बाला कमरा लिया । पांच बजे बहां पहुंच गए । अपने कमरे की "की होल' से वे सुईट के दरवाजे पर नजर हुए थे ।


उन्होंने सुईट में नागपाल और बिंदू को आते फिर नागपाल को जाते देखा और तुम्हें अाते देखा । आधे घंटे ' के बाद तुम्हें निकलते देखा और देखा तुम्हारे ठीक पीछे निकलते बिज्जू को ।। बिज्जू को उन्होंने सुईट के अंदर जाते नहीं देखा था। इसलिए चौंके । यह तो वाद में पता लगा वह पांच बजे से पहले से ही सुईट में छुपा हुआ था । उसके जाने के काफी देर बाद भी जब विंदू सुइंट से बाहर नहीं अाई तो भैया अपने कमरे से निकले । दवे पांव सुईट के दरवाजे के नजदीक पहुचे । आंख "की होल' से सटाई और होश उड़ गए । सामने बिंदू की लाश पड़ी थी । समझ सकते हो उसे देखकर भैया की क्या हालत हुई होगी । उनके पैरों तले की मानो जमीन ही सरक गई थी । दौड़ते-हाफंते अपने कमरे में अाए । मुझे मोबाईल से बताया-"कुंती वही हो गया जिसका डर था ।' पूरी बात सुनकर मेरे होश भी फाख्ता हो गए । क्या'-"भैया, जैसे भी हो विनम्र को बचाओ ।' उन्होंने कहा----"तू चिन्ता मत कर कुंती, मैं अपने बेटे को कुछ नहीं होने दूगा ।' 


उसके बाद मनसब की मदद से तेरे मामा ने जो किया वह तू जानता है ।

सुईट से लाश उन्होंने यह सोचकर हटवाई --वहांसे मिली तो सीधे तुम ही फंसोगे ।"





यानी मामा ने जो किया मुझे बचाने केलिए किया जबकि गोडास्कर ने ठीक इसके विपरीत सौचा---उसकै ख्याल से हत्या खुद करके मामा
मुझे फंसारहे थे।"


"गोडास्कर के ये विचार तूने मुझें बताये । मैंने भैया को । तव भैया ने कहा…"हाला'कि इसकी कोई सम्भावना नहीं है लेकिन फिर भी पहले ही से कह रहा हूं कुंती । अगर ऐसे कोई हालात बने कि गोडास्कर मुझें बिंदू की हत्या के इल्जाम में पकडे तो तू खामोश रहेगी । एक लफ्ज नहीं ।' मैंने उनकी इस बात का पुरजोर विरोध किया । कहा-----ये तुम क्या कह रहे हो मैया? मैं बेटे को बचाने के लिए भाई की बलि कैसे चढ़ा सकती हूं ?

----------


## anita

तब उन्होंने समझाया----' कुछ नहीं होगा पगली । हत्या ज़ब की ही नहीं है तो अदालत से सजा कैसे होगी ?
तू देख़ना-सुवूतों के अभाव में कोर्ट को मुझे बाइज्जत बरी करना होगा ।

जबकि तु-बोली तो विनम्र फंस जाएगा ।। वह फंसा तो बच नहीं पाएगा क्योकि हत्या सचमुच उसी ने की है ।


कानून को चकमा देने का यहीं एक रास्ता है-----वह फंस जाए जिसने जुर्म किया ही नहीं है । जव किया ही नहीं है तो साबित भी कुछ नहीं हो पायेगा ।


लिहाजा बरी होगा---असली मुजरिम इसीलिए बच जाएगा क्योंकि उसे कोर्ट मे पेश ही नहीं किया गया है ।


भैया के सारे तर्कों से सहमत होने के बावजूद मैं तुम्हें बचाने के लिए उसे फंसने के तैयार नहीं थी ।


तब उन्होंने तुम्हारी कसम देकर ऐसी कोई परिस्थिति अाने पर चुप रहने का वचन लिया ।


कलेजे पर पत्थर रखकर मैंने इस वचन को निभाया ।


सच्चाई यही है विनम्र, तेरे मामा तेरे लिए उतना कर रहे हैं जितना शायद एक बाप भी नहीं कर सकता ।।


उस वक्त तू हम ही से बात कर रहा था जव तेरे मोबाईल पर ब्लैक मेलर का फोन जाया ।

बात करता हुआ तू लांन में चला गया था मगर तेरी भाव-भंगिमाओं ने हमें बता दिया-फोन ब्लैक मेलर का है ।


बिज्जू की लाश मिलने, उसके कैमरे से गायब होने वाली रील ने इस बात सम्भावना पहले ही वना दी थी कि तुम किसी ब्लेक मेलर के चक्कर में फंसोगे।

----------


## anita

यह फोन भैया ने खुद सुना । जिसके जंरिए तुम्हें अजंता होटल में एक करोड के साथ बुलाया गया था ।


पवन प्रधान से ब्लैक मेल हो रहे मैं और भैया जानते थे ब्लैेक मेलर किस तरह खून चूसते हैं । तुम्हें झमेले से बचाने के लिए भैया दाढी वाला बनकर अजंता पहुंचे । मगर उस रात ब्लैक मेलर वहाँ पहुचा ही नहीं ।।


तुम जानते हो वहाँ क्या हुआ ?"

----


"और तुम । तुम ‘मारिया वार' कैसे पहुच गई मां"'


कुंती देबी कहती चली गई------" भैया को जब गोडास्कर पकड़कर ले गया तो तेरी 'हिफाजत' के लिए मेरे अलावा कौन आगे अाता? 


मेरी आंखें तो चौबीस घंटे तुझी पर ज़मी थी । इधर ने वैंक से एक करोड और निकला । उससे पहले करोड के साथ अटैची में भरा ।।

बिला में टैक्सी बुलाई ।।

मैं समझ गई…तू ब्लैक मेलर से मिलने जा रहा है । तेरे टैक्सी बैठने से पहले ही मैं ड्राईवर की नजर बचाकर पिछली सीट के नीचे छुप चुकी थी ।


तेरे साथ सुनसान इलाके में बने मकान पर पहुंची है जब तू और ड्राईवर डिवकी से अटैची निकाल रहे थे ।। तब मैं टैक्सी से निकलकर झाडियों में छुप गई टेक्सी बाला चला गया । तुम मकान के अंदर गए ।


मैं गेलरी में खडी वेन में जा छुपी थी । मकान के अंदर से जव गोलियां चलने की आवाज अाई तो मेरा कलेजा हिल गया था ।।

----------


## anita

मगर जब देखा----तुम मारिया को कवर किए चले आ रहे हो तो सोचा-----जो हो रहा है, ठीक ही हो रहा है ।


मैं और भैया भी तो यही चाहते थे ।

यह कि कुछ ऐसा हो जाए जिससे तुम ब्लेक मेलर के चंगुल से निकल जाओं । यही तुम कर रहे थे ।


मारिया बार में तुम मारिया को लेकर उसके बेडरूम में चले गए । मुझे लग रहा था---काम हो गया मगर तभी बहां गोडास्कर पहुच गया ।


एक बार फिर मेरे होश उड गए लेकिन खैर, अंत भला तो सब भला ।" कहने के बाद कुंती देवी सांस लेने के लिए रुकी थी ।



पुन: बोली-------"'हालात ये है विनम्र, तुमने जो भी किया या हालात ने कराया, किसी का कोई सुबूत कहीं नहीं है । सारे फोटो और रील हमारे कब्जे में है । नाटा, क्रिस्टी मारिया मारे जा चुके है ।


केवल यही जानते थे कि बिंदू की हत्या तुमने की है । यह हमारे लिए बहुत अच्छा रहा कोई सूत्र नहीं है जिसे पकड़कर पुलिस तुझ तक पहुच सके । इससे लगता है…भगवान भी हमारे साथ है ।


बैसे भी, कुसूर क्या है तेरा? तू मेरी तरह बेकसूर है बेटे ।


'हैरीडिटी' वश तूने जो किया यह मेरी देन है, तेरी मां की देन । मैं तेरा इलाज कराऊंगी । वहुत जल्द तू ठीक हो जाएगा । वैसे हालात में फंसने पर भी कोई आवाज तुझे किसी लड़की की हत्या के लिए नहीं उकसाएगी ।"



"मगर मामा । मामा का क्या होगा मां?"

----------


## anita

"उनकी फिक्र मत कर । एक दिन की भी सजा नहीं होगी भैया को । बे पूरा प्लान वना चुके हैं ।" कुंती देबी ने कहा----'थोड़ा-सा टॉर्चर होने पर वे वह सब कुबूल कर लेगे जो गोडास्कर कुवूलवाना चाहता है मगर कोर्ट में मुकर जाएंगे । कहेंगें----उन्होने बिंदू की हत्या नहीं की । सुबूतों के अभाव में कोर्ट को उन्हे छोड़ना ही पडे़गा ।"



बात हर एंगिल से विनम्र को ठीक लग रही थी ।
"थैक्यू भैया । थैेक्यू वेरी मच ।" श्वेता ने झपटकर गोडास्कर के गाल का चुम्बन ले लिया था ।



खीरा खाते गोडास्कर ने कहा-----"किस बात पर इतनी खुश है?"



" मेरा अनुरोध जो मान लिया तुमने । इतनी जल्दी सलाखों के पीछे जो पहुंचा दिया विंदू के हत्यारे को ।"'
कहने के साथ श्वेता ने वह अखवार
डायनिंग टेबल पर पटका जिसमें चक्रधर चौबे की गिरफ्तारी की ख़बर
थी । कहती चली गई वह--"विनम्र बेचारा किस कदर टेंस था । मगर, बात है हैरतअंगेज भैया । हालांकि तुमने पहले ही मामा पर शक जाहिर कर दिया था । मगर न विनम्र को यकीन अाया था, न मुझे । मैं और विनम्र तो सोच तक नहीं सकते थे कि बाहर से इतना प्यार जताने वाला मामा अंदर से इतने काले हैं । ये दौलत भी सभी से क्या-किया गुल खिलवाती है । जो कम्पनी एक दिन खुद मामा ने ही बिनम्र को सौंपी थी, उसी कम्पनी का मालिक बनने के लिए उन्होंने विनम्र को हत्या जैसे जघन्य जुर्म में फंसाने की कोशिश की ।"



"तू अगर चोंच बंद करे तो गोडास्कर भी कुछ कहे बहना?" 



बहुत खुश थी श्वेता । बीली--'"बोलो भैया ।"




“अखबार से छपी यह खबर रात की है और रात की ज्यादातर चीजें सुबह तक 'बासी' हो जाती हैं ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या मतलब?" “गोडास्कर" के चैनल से सुबह के बुलेटिन की ताजा खबर ये है कि बिंदू का हत्यारा चक्रधर चौबे नहीं है ।"



" क-क्या ?" श्वेता उछल पड़ी--"क्या कहा अापने?"



"वही । जो तूने सुना ।" गोडास्कर खीरा चिंगलता रहा ।




“पर ऐसा केसे हो सकता है? अखबार में तो लिखा है------इस केस को अाप ही ने वर्क आऊट किया है । अाप ही ने पकड़ा है मामा को । वे अाप ही की हवालात में हैं ।"




"एक-अक लफ्ज ठीक लिखा है ।"




"और अब अाप कह रहे हैं-हत्या मामा ने नहीं की । बात कुछ समझ में नहीं आई ।




" गोडास्कर ने हालांकि पहली बार गच्चा खाया । लेकिन खा तो गया ही ।। वस एक ही गनीमत रही । यह कि पूरा गच्चा नहीं खा पाया । आधा खाकर रह गया । चक्रधर चौबे को कोर्ट में पेश कर देता तो पूरा ही गच्चा खा चुका होता । गोडास्कर का यह रिकार्ड टूट जांता कि उसके द्वारा कोर्ट में पेश किया गया मुजरिम बगैर मुजरिम सबित हुए नहीं रहता । और इसके लिए शुक्रिया अदा करना पड़ेगा पिछली रात को ।। उस रात को जिसमे घटनाएं काफी तेजी से घटी ।।"

----------


## anita

"मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा भैया । तुम कह क्या रहे हो?"




"छोटा-सा दिमाग है गोडास्कर की नन्हीं-सी बहन का । ज्यादा पेंचदार‘ बाते समझने की कोशिश मत कर । वलास्ट हो जाएगा । बस इतना समझ ले…चक्रथर चौबे धोखे में पकडा़ गया । असली हत्यारा कोई और है । पिछली रात उसने तीन हत्याएं और कर दी ।"
"त-तीन हत्याए'?"




"उनने से एक हत्या ठीक उसी तरह की गई । जिस तरह विंदू की थी । बाकी दो को गोली मार दी । दो हत्याएं सुनसान इलाके में बने एक मकान में ।। गोडास्कर मुआयना कर अाया है । एक हत्या मारिया बार में की । खुद मारिया की । यह हत्या तो पटूठे ने एक तरह से गोडास्कर के देखते ही देखते कर दी ।"



"और वह घटनास्थल से भागने में कामयाब हो गया?"




"यही तो करिश्मा किया पटृठे ने । गोडास्कर को अपनी शक्ल तक नहीं देखने दी । "




" पर एक रात में तीन हत्याएं ? श्वेता के चेहरे पर खौफ था-----"वह पागल है क्या?"

----------


## anita

"मारिया का तो यहीं कहना है । कि वह पागल है । हत्या करने का जुनून सवार होता है उस पर । किसी मर्द को लुभाने की कोशिश कर रही लडकी को देखते ही गर्दन दबाकर उसे मार डालता है ।"



"धक्क ।" से रह गया श्वेता का दिल ।




"क--क्या कहा?" मुंह से निकला-……'"क-क्या कहा भैया?" 





गोडास्कर अपने शब्द दोहराने लगा । दरअसल ये शब्द उसके अपने नहीं, मारिया के थे । उन्हें सुनते वक्त श्वेता की आंखों के सामने नाच रहा था-------स्वीमि'ग पूल में अधेड से अठखेलियां कर रही लड़की का दृश्य । उस दृश्य को देखकर भभके हुए विनम्र का चेहरा वह आज तक नहीं भूली थी ।


वह उस वक्त भी उस चेहरे को देख रहीं थी जब गोडास्कर ने झंझोड़ा ---“कहां चली गई बहना?"



"आं !! " वह चौंकी…“क-कहीं नहीं । मैं यहीं हूं ।"



"मगर तू चिन्ता मत कर । तेरा भाई जल्दी ही असली मुजरिम को पकडकर विनम्र को टेंसन मुक्त कर देगा ।" उसे सान्तवना देने के लिए गोडास्कर जाने क्या…क्या कहता चला जा रहा था ? उसे नहीं मालुम था, कि श्वेता के कानों तक उसका एक शब्द भी नहीं पहुच पा रहा ।
"त-तुम । तुम यहाँ श्वेता?" विनम्र अचानक उसे अपने बेडरूम में देखकर चोंक पड़ा ?”

----------


## anita

श्वेता चहकी-----" क्या मैं यहाँ नहीं आ सकती?"



"आ क्यों नहीं सकती । घर है तुम्हारा मगर...... ..


"मगर?" श्वेता ने उसकी आँखों में झांका ।




" पहले कभी बगैर फोन के नहीं अाई । इसी कारण थोडा आश्चर्य हुआ और...........




"और ?" वह जरूरत से ज्यादा चहक रही थी ।





उसे ऊपर से नीचे तक देखते 'बिनम्र ने कहा------"ड्रेस भी आज तुमने कुछ अलग पहन रखी है ।"




"क्यों, क्या बूराई है इस ड्रैस में?" कहती हुई श्वेता थोड्री पीछे हटी---"स्कर्ट-ब्लाऊज पहना है । अच्छा नहीं लग रहा?"

----------


## anita

"अच्छा तो लग रहा है मगर.......




"बात अधूरी वहुत छोड़ रहे हो आज तुम । मगर क्या?"




"ऐसी ड्रेस में मैंने तुम्हें कम देखा है । बल्कि शायद पहली बार देख रहा हूं ।"




गनीमत है, मैंने कुछ पहन तो रखा है । तुम तो कुछ पहने हुए भी नहीं हो । कहने के साथ वह हंसी थी ।।



विनम्र झेंप गया । सचमुच उसके जिस्म पर "वी शेप' अण्डरवियर के अलावा कुछ नहीं था ।



बाथरूम से नहाकर निकला था वह । बेडरुम में कदम रखा ही था कि सामना श्वेता से हुआ । शायद इसीलिए ज्यादा बौखला गया था । जाने वह कब वहाँ आ गई थी ।




जव उसने नग्नता का ध्यान दिलाया तो उपने कपडों के वार्डरोब की तरफ लपका ।




जिस्म पर डालने के लिए शर्ट निकाली ही थी कि अपने दोनों कंधों पर श्वेता के कोमल हाथ महसूस किए ।

----------


## anita

सारे शरीर में विधुत तरंगे दौड़ती महसूस की उसने ।



जबकि श्वेता ने अपना गाल उसकी पीठ पर रख दिया । साथ ही बहूत रोमांटिक लहजे मे कहा था-------"कोई जरूरत नहीं है ।"




"क-क्या मतलब? " वह चौंककर कहता हुआ घूमा ।



श्वेता उसके नजदीक खडी थी ।

वेहद नजदीक ।


इतनी ज्यादा कि वह उसकी गर्म सांसों को अपने चेहरे पर महसूस कर रहा था ।।



आंखे 'बरबस ही श्वेता की आंखों से जा टकराई ।


शायद 'बरबस' कहना गलत है । असल में ऐसा इसीलिए हुआ था क्योकि वह उसकी आंखों में झांक रही थीं ।


एकटक ।


अपलक ।

----------


## anita

"मुझे तुम ऐसे ही अच्छे लग रहे हो ।" कहने के साथ वह उसके सीने के बालों से खेलने लगी थी ।।
"क-क्या वात कर रही हो श्वेता ।" विनम्र कधें के नज़दीक से उसके दोनों बाजू पकड़कर खुद से अलग हटाता बोला-----""' तुम्हें हो क्या गया है?"





"आज मैं खुश हूं । बहुत खुश ।" कहने के साथ वह उसके हाथों से निकलकर फिरकनी की तरह घूम गई कुछ इतनी तेज कि स्कर्ट ऊचे उड़कर हबा में घूम गई थी । इतने ऊचे कि स्कर्ट के नीचे श्वेता द्वारा पहना गया चुस्त अण्डरवियर तक चमक गया । स्कर्ट थी ही इतनी ऊंची कि यूं घूमने पर उसे चमकना ही था ।




"मगर क्यों, ऐसी क्या बात हो गई है? विनम्र ने खुद को नियंत्रित रखने की कोशिश करते हूए कहा ।




"बिंदू का हत्यारा जो पकड़ा गया । टेंसन मुक्त जो हो गए तुम ।। क्या तुम खुश नहीं हो?" कहने के बाद फिरकनी की तरह घूम रही श्वेता रुक गई थी और विनम्र.......ने पहली बार महसूस किया…....ब्लाऊज के नीचे वह कुछ भी नहीं पहने थी ।




विनम्र ने उसके उठानों को थरथराते महसूस किए थे ।



हे भगवन ।। ये क्या है ??

----------


## anita

श्वेता को तो इस तरह उसने कभी नहीं देखा ।



वह हमेशा ब्रा पहनकर रहती थी ।




और गला....... ब्लाऊज का गला भी काफी बड़ा था ।



इतना ज्यादा कि चोटियों का उपरी हिस्सा नजर आ रहा था ।




ब्लाऊज में कोई बटन या हुक नहीं था ।



अपने पेट पर उसने दोनों 'पल्ली' की गांठ-सी बांध रखी थी ।


बह भी इतनी उपर कि नाभि साफ़ चमक रही थी ।।



विनम्र चाहकर भी कुछ न बोल सका । जुबान तालु से जा चिपकी थी ।




श्वेता उसे बहुत ध्यान से देख रही थी । पता लगाने की कोशिश कर रही धी कि उस पर उसकी ड्रैस और अब तक की हरकतों का क्या प्रभाव पड़ा है? सोच रही थी-----क्या इतना मासूम चेहरे वाला जुनूनी हत्यारा हो सकता है? किसी नतीजे पर नहीं पहुंच सकी वह । ।

----------


## anita

"तुमने जवाब नहीं दिया विनम्र ।"



"आं । " वह हड़बड़ाकर बोला----“कौन सी बात का जवाब?"




"क्या तुम्हें बिंदू मर्डर केस खुल जाने की खुशी नहीं हुई ?"'


" ह-हुआ क्यों नहीं मगर.......


" तुमने फिर बात अधूरी छोड़ दी ।"
"मुझे दुख है, उसके हत्यारे मामा निकले ।"




" दुख भी ज्यादा हैरत की वात है विनम्र ।" कहने के साथ वह ' पॉलिसी ' के तहत विनम्र की तरफ बढी । एक बार फिर उसके बेहद नजदीक पहुंची । बोली ।





" हम सोच तक नहीं सकते थे । मामा' ऐसा कर सकते हैं । भैया ने पहले ही शंका जाहिर कर दी थी । कभी-कभी हम दिल से सोचने वाले लोग वहुत गलत सोच बैठते हैं । इसीलिए धोखा खाते हैं । दिमाग से सोचने वाले भैया जैसे लोग कभी धोखा नहीं खाते । अक्सर इंसान बाहर से और नजर जाता है, अदर से विपरीत निकलता है । ऐसा कि उसके बाहरी रूप को देखकर जैसे की कल्पना तक नहीं की होती ।"

----------


## anita

विनम्र कुछ नहीं बोला । बह सोच तक नहीं सकता था श्वेता 'कहां' बोल रही है ।





"क्या बात है । तुम इतने गुमसुम क्यों हो?" कहने के साथ श्वेता ने अपना हाथ वालों से भरे विनम्र के बलिष्ठ सीने पर रख दिया ।।


" कुछ बोल क्यों नहीं रहे तुम ?"




"मामा की हरकत से शॉक लगा है ।"





"मानती हूं । बात है भी शोक लगने की ।" इस बार अागे बढ़कर उसने अपना मुखड़ा बालों पर रख दिया ।





"मगर विनम्र, अच्छा ही हुआ ।। वक्त रहते मामा की असलियत सामने आ गई ऐसे लोगों का भेद जितनी देर से खुलता है, उतना ही ज्यादा नुकसान पहुचा चुकें होते हैं ।"

----------


## anita

अब, विनम्र का ध्यान श्वेता के शब्दों पर नहीं, उसकी हरकतों पर था । वे हरकतें उसे वड़ीं विचित्र लग रही थी ।



यह सोचकर तो कुछ ज्यादा बिचित्र कि वे हरकतें श्वेता कर रही थी ।


वह श्वेता जिसने कभी शालीनता की सीमाएं नहीं लाघीं थी ।



"श्वेता । आज हो क्या गया है तुम्हें?" विनम्र ने अपने दोनों हाथ उसके कंधों पर रखे-----“क्यों इतनी लिपटी जा रही ही?” 





श्वेता ने अपना चेहरा ऊपर उठाया । उसके चेहरे की तरफ । आंखों में निमन्त्रण भरा । होंठ सैक्सी अंदाज में कंपकंपाए । उनके बीच से वासना में डूबी आवाज निकली ।



"इस रूप मे पहले तुम्हें कभी देखा भी तो नहीं था ।"




" क-किस रूप में?" विनम्र खुद को दुनिया के सबसे ज्यादा 'वोल्टेज' वाले करेंट से धिर गया महसूस कर रहा था ।
"जिस रूप में आज़ हो । बगैर कपडों के ।" सैक्सी आवाज में कहने के साथ श्वेता ने जानबूझकर अपने बगैर 'ब्रा' वाले बक्ष उसके सीने पर टिका दिए------"विनम्र अाज पहली बार जाना-----"तुम्हारा जिस्म इतना ठोस है । पत्थर जैसा । क्या तुम जानते हो----हम लड़कीयां ऐसे ही जिस्म की दिवानी होती है ।"

----------


## anita

विनम्र ने 'निप्पल्स' की चुभन सीने में महसूस की तो---------





जहन मे विस्फोट हुआ ।



वहीं विस्फोट जो इन खास हालात में होता था ।


"मार डाल विनम्र । मार डाल इसे!" दिमाग से अज्ञात आवाज़ टकराई।




विनम्र घबरा गया ।



खुद को आवाज के प्रभाव से मुक्त के लिए सिर को जोर से झटका दिया ।




"मुझें अपनी बांहों में भींच जो विनम्र ।" श्वेता अपने उठानों को उसके सीने पर रगड़ रहीं थी ।"




"मुझे तो तुम्हें इस रूप मे देख कर आज पहली बार पता लगा कि मैं कितनी प्यासी हूं ।"

----------


## anita

"ये भी वही है । ये भी वही है विनम्र ।' आवाज ने उसके मस्तिष्क में शोर मचा दिया ।



" सारी लड़कियाँ मर्दों को बेवकूफ वनाने वाली होती हैं । यह भी रूबी, बिदू ओर क्रिस्टी की तरह मार डालने लायक है । वाह !! मरने के बाद कितनी खूबसूरत लगी थी । यह भी उतनी ही खूबसूरत लगेगी । उनसे भी ज्यादा । हाथ बढा विनम्र । गर्दन दबा दे । देख । इसकी गर्दन तेरे हाथों के कितने नज़दीक है । मार डाल ।। मार डाल ।। मार डाल इसे !"




"नहीं ।' वह अज्ञात आवाज से लड़ा-'यह वैसी नहीं है । यह श्वेता है । मेरी श्वेता । पाक । साफ । मैं इससे प्यार करता हूं ।"





'प्यारा हू! क्या है तू! बेवकूफ़ है! ये अलग होती तो क्या वही सब कर रही होती जो इस वक्त कर रही है ??




सचमुच श्वेता बिंदू ओर क्रिस्टी की हरकतों से भी अागे निकल गई थी । बोंहे फैलाकर उसने विनम्र को कस लिया ।




विनम्र का जी चाहा----वह भी ऐसा ही करे । श्वेता की अपनी बांहों में भींच ले ।। बाहें अागे बढ़ी भी लेकिन तभी आवाज जेहन की दीवारों से टकराई-----'क्या कर रहा है विनम्र । यही कर दिया तो यह जीत जाएगी । क्या फर्क रह जाएगा तुझमें और तेरे बाप में ???????
उसने भी तो यही किया था जब रूबी उससे लिपटी तो उसने भी उसे बाहों में भरकर खुद से लिपटा लिया था । अंजाम कया हुआ उसका?

----------


## anita

रूबी ने तेरे बाप 'बहका' कर कोरे स्टाम्प पेपर पर साईन ले लिए । यही पेशा है सब लड़कियों का ।



ये मर्द को बेवकूफ बनाकर अपना स्वार्थ सिद्ध करती हैं । श्वेता भी उन्हीं में से है । ये भी मार डालने लायक है । विनम्र । मार डाल ।। किस्सा खत्म कर दे इसका भी !'




'हरगिज़ नहीं ।' दिमाग ही दिमाग में यह चिल्लाया-' मेरी श्वेता ऐसी नहीं हो सकती ।'




इस प्रकार, विनम्र के मस्तिष्क में जबरदस्त युद्ध छिड़ गया ।



एक तरफ उसे श्वेता की हत्या कर देने के लिए उकसाने वाली आवाज थी ।



दुसरी तरफ उसकी अपनी आवाज । श्वेता से प्यार करने वाली विनम्र की आबाज ।




हत्या के लिए उकसाने वाली आवाज से श्वेता को प्यार करने वाला विनम्र बुरी तरफ भिड़ा पड़ा था ।




दिमाग में जबरदस्त संघर्ष चल रहा था ।

----------


## anita

उस संघर्ष से पूरी तरह बेखबर श्वेता यह जांचने पर आमादा थी---------------विनम्र जुनूनी हत्यारा हैं या नहीं? 





उसने धीरे से, अपने ब्लाऊज की गांठ खोल ही थी ।




अज्ञात आवाज से संधर्ष करता श्वेता का प्रेमी जीत गया ।



उसने श्वेता के दोनों कंधे पकड़कर वहुत जोर से धक्का दिया ।



उधर , श्वेता ने लडखड़ाकर खुद को बड्री मुश्किल से गिरने से बचाया ।



इधर, विनम्र हलक फाड़कर चीखा था------"ये तुम क्या कर रही हो श्वेता । मुझे यह सब बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं है ।



भाग जाओ यहां..........


और ।

----------


## anita

विनम्र बस इतना ही कह पाया ।




मुंह खुला का खुला रह गया था ।



आंखे स्थिर । वे श्वेता के उठानों को देख रही थीं ।



उसके सीने पर आंदोलित से नग्न उठानों को । इस बार, हत्या के लिए उकसाने वाली आवाज़ पुरजोर अंदाज मे चीखी-----'देख ! देख बिनम्र क्या कमी है इसमे और रूबी में । इसमे और बिंदू में ।। इससे और क्रिस्टी में । है कोई कमी? अगर वे मर जाने लायक थी तो श्वेता उस लायक क्यों नहीं है? '




' इधर उसके दिमाग में शोर मच रहा था उधर श्वेता बिनम्र के चेहरे को देख रही थी ।


दहककर आग का गोला बन गया था । आंखें सुलग लग रही थी । बिनम्र दरिंदा नजर अ रहा था । ठीक वैसी ही मुद्रा थी वह जैसी श्वेता ने स्वीमिंग पूल पर देखी थी ।
मारे खौफ के यह कांप उठी ।




चीखने के लिए मुंह खुला ही था कि…

----------


## anita

विनम्र बाज की तरह झपटा ।



फौलाद के शिकंजो की तरह उसके हाथ श्वेता की गर्दन पर जम गए ।



हलक से चीख निकालनी चाही तो मुह खुला होने के बावजूद उसी में घुटकर रह गई ।


दम घुटने लगा ।


छटपटा उठी यह ।


जबकि हाथों का कसाव लगातार बड़ाते विनम्र के हलक से भेडिए जेसी गुर्राहट निकली-------'" नंगी होकर दिखाती है मुझे । मुझे बाप समझती है विनम्र का? मैं जानता हूं.....…मरने के बाद तेरे ये उठान और ज्यादा सुन्दर लगेंगे । पत्थर की तरह सख्त हो जाएंगे ये । कठोर ! कठोर और कठोर ! और कठोर , दांत भीचे वह बार - बार यही कहता हाथो का दवाब.....अौर दवाब बढ़ाता चला गया ।




श्वेता गर्म रेत पर पडी़ मछली की मानिन्द फड़फड़ा रही थी ।



जिस्म का सारा खून चेहरे पर इकटृठा होगया था ।


एक-एक नस फूल अाई थी उसकी । आंखे और जीभ बाहर निकलने लगी थी ।

मुंह से निकलने बाली "गू-गूं' की आवाज भी की बंद चुकी थी ।

----------


## anita

श्वेता की उस हालत को देखकर दिमाग में उसके प्यार करने बाले विनम्र की आवाज गूंजी------------------ये तू क्या कर रहा है विनम्र? अपने हाथों से अपनी जिन्दगी का गला घोंट रहा है?


ये मर गई तो तूं जिन्दा कैसे रहेगा? क्या करेगा जिन्दा रहकर? 


श्वेता जैसी भी है, तेरी है । तूं इससे प्यार करता है । तू इसे नहीं मार सकता ।'





हत्या के लिए उकसाने बाली आवाज ने फिर शोर मचाया ।



"शटअप ।' श्वेता से प्यार करने वाला दिल उस पर चीख पड़ा-----'नहीं मारूगां अपनी श्वेता को । तूमुझ पर इतनी हावी नहीं हो सकती कि मेरे हाथों से मेरी अपनी जिन्दगी को खत्म करा दे । श्वेता मेरी जिन्दगी है । मैं विद्रोह करता हूं । अब नहीं बनूंगा तेरी कठपुतली! ले! नहीं मारता श्वेता को । अपनी श्वेता को मैं मार ही नहीं सकता ।' इस आवाज़ के प्रभाव स्वरूप विनम्र क् हाथ की पकड ढीली पड़ती चली गई जो श्वेता मरने के करीब पहुंच चुकी थी । उसकी सांस लोटने लगी । हत्या के लिए उकसाने वाली आवाज चीख अव भी रही थी मगर प्यार करने वाले विनम्र की आवाज उस पर हावी होती चली गई अंतत: वह जीत गई तभी तो उसके हाथ श्वेता की गर्दन से हट गए । चेहरे से दरिन्दगी खत्म होती चली गई ।। मासूमियत लोटने लगी । उधर, आजाद होने के बाद भी श्वेता को संम्भले, सामान्य होने में काफी टाईम लगा ।
नियंत्रित होते ही सबसे पहले उसने ब्लाऊज के उठान ढके ओर विनम्र की मानसिक अवस्था से पूरी तरह अंजान घृणा से चीख पडी ।

'"त-तुम्हीं हो । मैं समझ गई तुम्हीं वो दरिन्दे हो । तुम्हीं ने बिंदु की हत्या की है । तुम्हीं ने क्रिस्टी को मारा है ।"



"हां । वह मैं ही हूं श्वेता ।" वह श्वेता की तरफ बढा------'' कुसूर मेरा नहीं है । मैंने नहीं मारा है उन्हें । मैं तो मैं तो कठपुतली हूं । हत्यारा तो उनका कोई और ही था आज़ मैंने उसे हरा दिया है ।"

----------


## anita

श्वेता अव उसके हाथ नहीं अाना चाहती थी । लगातार पीछे हटती हुई चीखी-----“तुम जुनूनी हो! दरिन्दे हो! वहशी और राक्षस हो! तुम्हें जेल में होना चाहिए । या पागलखाने में ।"




"समझने की कोशिश करो श्वेता । मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूं ।"



" प-प्यार । और तुम जैसे नरभक्षी से? हत्यारे से? तुमसे कौन लड़की प्यार कर सकती है ?"


" मैने उसे हरा दिया है श्वेता । तुम्हारे प्यार के बूते पर ही, हरा सका हू उसे । अब शायद वह आवाज कभी अपनी कठपुतली नहीं बना सकेगी । अगर कोई कमी रह भी गई तो मां बता चुकी है । मेरा इलाज हो जाएगा । बिल्कुल ठीक हो जाऊंगा मैं । तुम्हारे मेरे , मां और मामा के अलावा कभी कोई नहीं जान सकेगा मेरे हाथो कुछ कत्ल हुए है ।"




"औह ।। छूपाना चाहते हो ।" श्वेता की घृणा पराकाष्ठा पर पहुंच 'गई-----"इतने कत्ल करने के वावजूद जिंदा रहना चाहते हों ?"




"हाँ श्वेता । यह ख्वाहिश केवल तुम्हारे प्यार की खातिर है । उसी की ताकत से मैं खुद को मुक्त करा सका हूं।"


"मगर मैं इतने खतरनाक हत्यारे को खुले समाज में यूं घूमता नहीं रहने दे सकती । अभी जाकर भैया को वताऊ'गी जिस पागल हत्यारे की तुम्हें तलाश है, वह तुम्हीं हो ।" कहने के साथ वह उस दरवाजे की तरफ बढी जिसे यहां आने के बाद खुद अपने हाथो से वंद किया था ।हाथ बढाकर चटकनी खोली ।
विनम्र चाहता तो श्वेता निकल नहीं सकती थी । वह एक ही जम्प में उसे दबोच सकता था मगर ऐसा किया नहीं उसने । ऐसा करने की जगह वहुत ही मार्मिक अंदाज में गिड़गिडाया----" ऐसा मत करो श्वेता । प्लीज ऐसा मत करो । मेरी अपनी जिन्दगी तो अब शुरू हुई है है अब तक की जिंदगी तो किसी और की कठपुतली बनकर जी थी मैंने । मैं जीना चाहता हूं श्वेता । प्यार करना चाहता हुं तुमसे । तुम्हारा प्यार पाना चाहता हूं । लोट आओ श्वेता ।। तुम नहीँ लोटी तो मैं जी नहीं सकूंगा । तुम्हारे बगैर जीकर करूगा भी क्या? सच कहता हूं ----" अगर तुम यंहा से गई तो गोडास्कर को मैं नहीं, मेरी लाश मिलेगी ।

----------


## anita

परन्तु भन्नाई हुई श्वेता पर उसके किसी शब्द का कोई असर नहीं हुआ ।। कमरे से निकलते वक्त उसने 'धाड़' से दरवाजा बंद किया और तेज कदमों के साथ लॉबी पार करती चली गई अभी वह मुख्य द्वार तक पहुंची भी नहीं पाई थी कि ------------

"धांय ।" विनम्र के कमरे से गोली चलने की आवाज अाई ।।।।
पांव जहाँ के तहाँ ठिठककर रह गए ।

विला में हंगामा मच गया था ।। सारे नौकर हड़बड़ाए हुए से विनम्र के कमरे की तरफ़ दौड़ रहे थे ।।
कुंती देवी को भी उसने उधर ही दौडते देखा था ।।
और फिर, उधर से हुदय विदारक रुदन उभरा ।

----------


## anita

उपन्यास समाप्त 


धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajat Vynar

उपन्यास समाप्त हो गया तो नया शुरू करो। उत्तराखण्डी जी तो हैं ही।

----------


## uttarakhandi

स्प्लिट पर्सनालिटी और अंतर्द्वंद का नमूना ।

----------


## MahaThug

हम्म्म्म्म ।

----------


## Loka

उपन्यास मस्त था पर अंत सोच से परे निकला

----------

